# Ευρυζωνικές συνδέσεις και τεχνολογία > ADSL >  Χρόνος ενεργοποίησης στην On Telecoms

## gpsgr

θελω να αναφερουμε ολα τα προβληματα που εχουμε οσοι εχουμε κανει all in one πριν και κατα την ενεργοποιηση..για να δουμε και να προλαβουμε και οι υπολοιποι

 :One thumb up:  Εδω φιλοι μου καλοι θα αναφερουμε γενικα(καλο θα ηταν)την πορεια της αιτησης..με λιγα λογια την ημερα που καναμε την αιτηση και τον χρονο που εκανε για ενεργοποιη8ει..βαλτε ακριβεις ημερομηνιες για να μπορεσουμε να δουμε τι γινεται

----------


## babyboy

25/1/2007 εκανα αιτηση (για νεα γραμμη), και ειμαστε ακομα στο πρωτο σταδιο....

----------


## gpsgr

> 25/1/2007 εκανα αιτηση (για νεα γραμμη), και ειμαστε ακομα στο πρωτο σταδιο....


Ωραιος καλη αρχη ...ανττε να δουμε και οι υπολοιποι τι θα κανουμε.. :Thinking:

----------


## mion_15

*29/01* έκανα τηλεφωνικά την αίτηση (φορητότητα) και *30/01* τα έστειλα με fax μαζί με τα δικαιολογητικά που χρειάζονται.Τώρα περιμένω...

Μήπως γνωρίζει κανείς εάν πρέπει να καλέσω ο ίδιος τον ΟΤΕ για να διακόψει την adsl γραμμή μου??? Πάντως από την ON μου είπαν ότι δεν χρειάζεται να κάνω κάτι εγω. :Thinking:

----------


## vfragos

> *29/01* έκανα τηλεφωνικά την αίτηση (φορητότητα) και *30/01* τα έστειλα με fax μαζί με τα δικαιολογητικά που χρειάζονται.Τώρα περιμένω...
> 
> Μήπως γνωρίζει κανείς εάν πρέπει να καλέσω ο ίδιος τον ΟΤΕ για να διακόψει την adsl γραμμή μου??? Πάντως από την ON μου είπαν ότι δεν χρειάζεται να κάνω κάτι εγω.


Έτσι μου έλεγαν και εμένα άλλά η αίτηση μου απορρίφθηκε απο ΟΤΕ λόγω ενεργής adsl. :Sad:  
Πρέπει να την κόψεις εσύ οπωσδήποτε. Αυτήν την ενημέρωση έδιναν μάλλον μέχρι 30/01, απο 31/01 μάλλον έμαθαν το μάθημα τους απο τις αιτήσεις που απορρίφθηκαν και τώρα λένε ότι πρέπει να καταργήσεις ο ίδιος την adsl που τυχόν έχεις.

----------


## adreas195

> Έτσι μου έλεγαν και εμένα άλλά η αίτηση μου απορρίφθηκε απο ΟΤΕ λόγω ενεργής adsl. 
> Πρέπει να την κόψεις εσύ οπωσδήποτε. Αυτήν την ενημέρωση έδιναν μάλλον μέχρι 30/01, απο 31/01 μάλλον έμαθαν το μάθημα τους απο τις αιτήσεις που απορρίφθηκαν και τώρα λένε ότι πρέπει να καταργήσεις ο ίδιος την adsl που τυχόν έχεις.


Εμένα εχθές μου είπαν ότι δεν χρειάζεται να κόψω την adsl τι κάνουν θα μας τρελάνουν .... :RTFM:

----------


## gpsgr

> Εμένα εχθές μου είπαν ότι δεν χρειάζεται να κόψω την adsl τι κάνουν θα μας τρελάνουν ....


και η ον voip ειναι..λογικα δεν μπορει να διακοψει την adsl σου μονη της εκτοσ και την 1η συνδεση στην παρειχε η ιδια οποτε απλα και θα σε περναγε στην επομενη..καλο θα ναι να παρεις για διακοπη..αλλα αστο λιγο ακομα δεν ξερεις τι γινεται..to blepw beta και αυτο... :Cool:   :Cool:   :Cool:

----------


## vfragos

> Εμένα εχθές μου είπαν ότι δεν χρειάζεται να κόψω την adsl τι κάνουν θα μας τρελάνουν ....


 Εγώ θα σου έλεγα να τους ξαναπάρεις τηλέφωνο και να τους ζητήσεις μια υπεύθυνη απάντηση. Πόσταρε και εδώ για να μάθουν και όσοι ετοιμάζονται για αίτηση, άν και εγώ είμαι σίγουρος ότι πρέπει να διακόψεις ο ίδιος το adsl για να μην απορρηφθεί η άιτηση σου.

----------


## adreas195

> Εγώ θα σου έλεγα να τους ξαναπάρεις τηλέφωνο και να τους ζητήσεις μια υπεύθυνη απάντηση. Πόσταρε και εδώ για να μάθουν και όσοι ετοιμάζονται για αίτηση, άν και εγώ είμαι σίγουρος ότι πρέπει να διακόψεις ο ίδιος το adsl για να μην απορρηφθεί η άιτηση σου.


πρέπει να διακόψω μόνος μου την adsl με τον πΟΤΕ (αντε να ξαναμπλέξω με τον ΟΤΕ στο περίμενε θα με έχει για κανα μήνα... :Sad:  )

----------


## john341

31/1 εκανα την αιτηση τηλεφωνικα και έστειλα και τα χαρτια με φαξ.Στην γραμμη επανω παιζει ακομα η vivodi που υποτιθεται θα κοβοταν απο 30/1.Ελπίζω να προλαβει να κοπει πριν στειλουν τα χαρτια στον ΟΤΕ.

----------


## vfragos

> πρέπει να διακόψω μόνος μου την adsl με τον πΟΤΕ (αντε να ξαναμπλέξω με τον ΟΤΕ στο περίμενε θα με έχει για κανα μήνα... )


Πιστεύω ότι η διακοπή θα γίνει σύντομα, μπορεί και σε μια εργάσιμη. Για να δούμε... :Thinking:

----------


## paixthsss

> Έτσι μου έλεγαν και εμένα άλλά η αίτηση μου απορρίφθηκε απο ΟΤΕ λόγω ενεργής adsl. 
> Πρέπει να την κόψεις εσύ οπωσδήποτε. Αυτήν την ενημέρωση έδιναν μάλλον μέχρι 30/01, απο 31/01 μάλλον έμαθαν το μάθημα τους απο τις αιτήσεις που απορρίφθηκαν και τώρα λένε ότι πρέπει να καταργήσεις ο ίδιος την adsl που τυχόν έχεις.


Για αυτά παιδιά ξέρετε ότι είναι και ο ΟΤΕ και η ΕΕΤΤ που δημιουργούν προβλήματα. Στην αρχή λένε κάτι και μετά το αλλάζουν. Θεωρητικά ίσχυε ότι εφόσον ο ΟΤΕ είναι ο μοναδικός πάροχος όταν έχεις ADSL από εκείνον, και δεν υπάρχει τρίτος πάροχος πάνω στη γραμμή πρέπει να στα κόψει όλα με τη μία και η καταγγελία της σύμβασης υπογεγραμμένη από σένα αρκεί. Τώρα μάλλον διαμαρτυρήθηκε ότι όταν έχεις ADSL από εκείνον, το διαφορετικό καθεστώς από ότι να έχεις σε άλλο πάροχο, κάνει τη διακοπή της γραμμής ευκολότερη και χωρίς να μείνεις χωρίς Internet, άρα κάποιος φεύγει ευκολότερα από τον ΟΤΕ όταν έχει ADSL από εκείνον, και μάλλον η ΕΕΤΤ συμφώνησε, ή ο ΟΤΕ επικαλέστηκε ότι έχεις ενεργό ADSL χωρίς να είχε το δικαίωμα (εφόσον ήταν δικό του) ποντάροντας ότι επειδή αυτό συμβαίνει όταν έχεις από άλλον, θα φανεί λογικό, και μπορεί να έχει φασαρίες για αυτό αν είναι έτσι. Θα δούμε τι θα γίνει.

----------


## mion_15

Παιδιά έχω νέα...(άσχημα για την περίπτωση μου)!!!

Ξανατηλεφώνησα στην ON για να ρωτήσω σχετικά με την πορεία της αίτησής μου και για να μου επιβεβαιώσουν (για ακόμα μια φορά) αυτό που μου έλεγαν τόσο καιρό ότι δηλαδή δεν χρειάζεται να κάνω καμία ενέργεια διακοπής της ADSL γραμμής μου στον ΟΤΕ και ότι τα αναλαμβάνου όλα εκείνοι.
Και μαντέψτε...H κοπέλα στο τηλεφωνικό μου είπε ότι αλλάξανε τα πράγματα, ότι δεν αναλαμβάνουν την διακοπή της ADSL και ότι πρέπει να την ακυρώσω πρώτα εγώ για να προωθήσουν την αίτηση μου!!!

Τελικά ότι έλεγαν στην αρχή ήταν πολύ καλά για να είναι αληθινά!!!

Τα ωραία αρχίζουν όμως μετά...Πήρα τον ΟΤΕ για διακοπή της ADSL και μου είπαν ότι θέλουν 3 μέρες για την διακοπή και..........12 μέρες για να καθαρίσουν την γραμμή. :Very angry:   :Very angry:   :Very angry:   :Very angry:   :Very angry:   :Very angry:   :2Guns:   :2Guns:   :2Guns:   :Shoot:   :Shoot:   :Shoot:  

Γιατί 12 μέρες?????? Για πόσο ακόμα ο ΟΤΕ θα μας κάνει την ζωή μας δύσκολή!!!

----------


## aMUSiC

26/1/2007 έστειλα την αίτηση με fax για νέα γραμμή (Παρασκευή Βράδυ)
27/1/2007 καταχωρήθηκε στο σύστημα τους ως η εναρκτήρια ημερομηνία

Ακόμα βρίσκεται στο πρώτο στάδιο. Οταν δω 2ο σφυράκι θα ενημερώσω.

----------


## babyboy

Κι εγω τα ιδια για νεα γραμμη (αιτηση στις 25)
Λογικα εμεις δεν θα εχουμε προβλημα...

----------


## ckostas

για να ληξουμε αυτο το θεμα με το ποτε ληγει το 20ημερο και επεδη τσαντιζομαι οταν γινεται το Ασπρο - *Μαυρο* : Με αιτηση 25/1 ο Γεναρης εχει 4 εργασιμες (αυτο δεν αλλαζει -τελος) και ο ΓαμωκουτσοΦλεβαρης 16 εργασιμες ως τις 23/2 (αφαιρειται η Καθαρα Δευτερα απο τις 17 καθημερινες μερες-ουτε αυτο αλλαζει πως να το κανουμε-τελος!!!) συνολο 20 εργασιμες μερες.Ουτε αυτο αλλαζει!!!!ΤΕΛΟΣ!!*Αρα για τις αιτησεις 25/1 το 20ημερο ληγει 23/2*

Απο κει και περα οσοι εκαναν αιτηση μετα τις 25/1 προσθετουν αντιστοιχα εργασιμες στην 23/2.Τα νευρα μου επιτελους!!!

----------


## Hellraiser76

Πολλα νευρα εχεις ρε φιλαρακι...να το προσεξεις! :Razz:

----------


## grphoto

Πληροφοριακα (γιατι και εγω ηθελα να εχω συνδεθει ηδη, δεν το συζητω) (και ουτε με εχουν παρει τηλεφωνο για πιθανη ημερομηνια ενεργοποιησης) ο τιμοκαταλογος τους λεει ισχυ απο 27/1/2007 (TariffResidential_gr.pdf) οποτε αυτη ειναι ουσιαστικα και η εναρξη εμπορικης λειτουργιας μιας εταιριας.

----------


## princess

επισης οι διαφημισεις παιζουν με τιμη πακετου 35 ευρω, κουβεντα για προσφορες κλπ, οποτε μαλλον θα κρατησουν την τιμη περισσοτερο; (Μεχρι να ενεργοποιησουν καποιους ισως;  και κατα ποτε λενε :Wink:   :Thinking:

----------


## clep

ok παιδιά έχω πρόβλημα και θέλω όποιος ξέρει να μου απαντήσει. 
Ημουνα tellas με προεπιλογή φορέα αλλά χωρίς adsl (μόνο τηλέφωνο) Στις 15/2 κάνω αίτηση στην on και καπάκι αίτηση ακύρωσης στη tellas. (είμαι απο αυτούς που περίμεναν το zisto για πάνω απο 2,5 μήνες) Διαπιστώνω σήμερα που πήρα τηλέφωνο ότι η Tellas θέλει 30 ημέρες (ημερολογιακές ή όχι δεν ξερω) για να μου κάνει απενεργοποιηση και απο ότι μου είπε η αντιπαθέστατη τηλεφωνήτρια της tellas η αίτηση της On στον ΟΤΕ απλά θα απορριφθεί.
Όπως καταλαβαίνεται ακόμη και αν η tellas μου το απενεργοποιήσει στις 30 ημέρες (πράγμα για το οποίο θεωρώ απίθανο καθώς τους θεωρώ απατεώνες) μέχρι να ξαναπάει η επόμενη αίτηση στον ΟΤΕ μιλάμε για 2μηνο. Δεν έχω δεί άλλους πρώην πελάτες της tellas να αναφέρουν το θέμα στο forum. Ξέρει κανείς τίποτα? Πρέπει να αποδεχτώ ότι θα φάω ένα 2μηνο και παραπάνω για να βάλω adsl?

----------


## clep

ξέχασα να πω ότι οι 30 ημέρες για απενεργοποιηση είναι στο συμβόλαιο της tellas. 
 ευχαριστω

----------


## ckostas

καλυτερα να διαβασεις τα προηγουμενα post να δεις τι πρεπει να κανεις και ισως να ρωτησεις τα ιδια στην κατηγορια της TRellas.Υπομονη και καλα ξεμπερδεματα

----------


## Avvocato

> Αυτό που χρειάζεται είναι μια μαζική μήνυση στην ΟΝ και την οποιαδήποτε ΟΝ. Αν έχει δίκιο ο πάροχος, θα μεταφέρει την μήνυση του στον ΟΤΕ. Αν δεν έχει θα πρέπει να πληρώσει.... 
> Άντε να δούμε. Εγώ ενεργοποιούμαι στα μέσα Μάρτη (θεωρητικά πάντα!).
> Πάντως, είναι άδικο για τον ΟΤΕ να είναι υποχρεωμένος σε 10 εργάσιμες να σου δώσει γραμμή ενώ για τον οποιοδήποτε άλλο 20 εργάσιμες. Αχ....!!!



Καλη η λογικη σου, αλλα νομικα δεν στεκει. Εξαλου δεν κανουμε μηνυσεις αλλα αγωγες  και δεν πανε οπου βολευει, αλλα εκει που τις απευθηνουμε εμεις.

Και για να σας πω και του στραβου το δικιο, εγω με την ΤΕΛΛΑΣ περιμενα 3 μηνες, εδω αμα δεν εχω ενεργοποιηθει το πολυ μεχρι τελος Μαρτιου, αντε το πρωτο δεκαημερο του Απριλη,θα τους ριξω μια καταγγελια και θα παραμηνω στις υπαρχοντες γραμμες μου, απο HOL και ΟΤΕ. Απλα λιγει το συμβολαιο μου με την ΟΤΕΝΕΤ τον Απριλη και ελεγα να το κοψω.

----------


## harris

> Πάντως, είναι άδικο για τον ΟΤΕ να είναι υποχρεωμένος σε 10 εργάσιμες να σου δώσει γραμμή ενώ για τον οποιοδήποτε άλλο 20 εργάσιμες. Αχ....!!!


Δεν κατάλαβα τι εννοείς  :Thinking: 

Το ξέρεις ότι σε αρκετές περιπτώσεις ο ΟΤΕ έχει παραδώσει μεριζόμενο στην HOL σε 2 μέρες; Δες τα νήματα που αφορούν την HOL  :Wink: 




> θα παραμηνω στις υπαρχοντες γραμμες μου, απο HOL και ΟΤΕ. Απλα λιγει το συμβολαιο μου με την ΟΤΕΝΕΤ τον Απριλη και ελεγα να το κοψω.


HOL - OTE - OTENET δεν κολλάνε...  :Thinking:

----------


## Tem

είναι πλέον καιρός να αρχίσουν οι πρώτες ενεργοποιήσεις γιατί όσο παρατείνεται η αναμονή το θέμα θα αρχίσει να κουράζει και να προβληματίζει

----------


## ayrton

Εξοπλισμό παρέλαβε κανείς ή ακόμα τίποτα?
Υποτίθεται οτι θα είσαι συνδεδεμένος 1 εβδομάδα μετα την παραλαβή του εξοπλισμού , όπως μου είπαν στο τηλέφωνο.

Για πέστε

----------


## adynaton

Ρε παιδιά τι το ψάχνετε?

Αφού σε ένα σωρό ανθρώπους (από διαφορετικές περιοχές) είπαν την προηγούμενη εβδομάδα για 2η ή 3η εβδομάδα του Μαρτίου (λόγω τεχνικών προβλημάτων) αποκλείεται να δείτε ενεργοποιήσεις πριν τις 10 Μαρτίου (το πιο αισιόδοξο σενάριο).

Εμένα πάντως μου κάνει εντύπωση και το γεγονός ότι βρόχος δεν έχει έρθει από τον ΟΤΕ στον κατανεμητή μου παρότι έχω κάνει την αίτηση από τις 26/1. Πράγμα που λογικά σημαίνει ότι ούτε καν πρέπει να έχουν καταθέσει την αίτηση στον ΟΤΕ γιατί η παράδοση νέου βρόχου παίρνει το πολύ 10 εργάσιμες.....

----------


## Tem

> Ρε παιδιά τι το ψάχνετε?
> 
> Αφού σε ένα σωρό ανθρώπους (από διαφορετικές περιοχές) είπαν την προηγούμενη εβδομάδα για 2η ή 3η εβδομάδα του Μαρτίου (λόγω τεχνικών προβλημάτων) αποκλείεται να δείτε ενεργοποιήσεις πριν τις 10 Μαρτίου (το πιο αισιόδοξο σενάριο).
> 
> Εμένα πάντως μου κάνει εντύπωση και το γεγονός ότι βρόχος δεν έχει έρθει από τον ΟΤΕ στον κατανεμητή μου παρότι έχω κάνει την αίτηση από τις 26/1. Πράγμα που λογικά σημαίνει ότι ούτε καν πρέπει να έχουν καταθέσει την αίτηση στον ΟΤΕ γιατί η παράδοση νέου βρόχου παίρνει το πολύ 10 εργάσιμες.....


το ίδιο έχω αρχίσει να πιστεύω και εγώ

----------


## IrmaRules

> Δεν κατάλαβα τι εννοείς 
> 
> Το ξέρεις ότι σε αρκετές περιπτώσεις ο ΟΤΕ έχει παραδώσει μεριζόμενο στην HOL σε 2 μέρες; Δες τα νήματα που αφορούν την HOL


Όταν κάνεις αίτηση για νέα τηλεφωνική σύνδεση, ο ΟΤΕ πρέπει εντός 10 εργάσιμων ημερών να σε έχει συνδέση. Οι νέες εταιρείες έχουν 20 ημέρες στην διάθεση τους.
Στην πράξη τώρα αφήσττε το......

Όσον αφορά το θέμα που αναφέρω περί αγωγών ή μηνύσεων ή όπως αλλιώς λέγεται, αν κάνεις μήνυση σε μια εταιρεία, επειδή αυτή σου παρέχει την υπηρεσία πρέπει αν έχει λάθος να σε αποζημιώση.
Στην περίπτωση λοιπόν που φτάσει σε αυτό το σημείο αλλά η ίδια δεν φταίει, και δεν έχει γίνει και κάποιο φυσικό φαινόμενο (σεισμός, κτλ) τότε αντίστοιχα η εταιρεία αυτή θα καταθέσει "αγωγή" στον ΟΤΕ ο οποίος την έχει φέρει σε αυτό το σημείο.

Τελιεώνοντας που κάποιος φίλος αγανακτεί με τις μηνύσεις, θα ήθελα να τονίσω ότι σε κάποιες άλλες χώρες οι καταναλωτές δεν κάνουν ποτέ αγωγές σε εταιρείες, αλλά απλά ενημερώνουν  τις υπηρεσίες καταναλωτών και αυτές φροντίζουν να πάρουν και τα σόβρακα των εταιρειών.

----------


## IrmaRules

Αυτό που με αγχώνει περισσότερο, δεν είναι ότι η ΟΝ δεν έχει συνδέσει κανέναν ακόμη, αλλά ότι καμία εταιρεία δεν έχει προχωρήσει ουσιαστικά.
Είτε ο ΟΤΕ βάζει τρομερές τρικλοποδιές, ή κι εγώ δεν ξέρω τι συμβαίνει.
Αν μπορεί κάποιος να το ψάξει γενικότερα θα βοηθούσε πολύ.

----------


## Tem

προφανώς η ΟΝ δεν είναι ακόμα πλήρως έτοιμη

----------


## Avvocato

> HOL - OTE - OTENET δεν κολλάνε...


Κολλανε...μια χαρα

αμα εχεις ΟΤΕΝΕΤ 2μβιτ της η οποια εγινε η συνδεση τον Απριλη και τον Σεπτεμβρη βαλεις και HOL 4μβιτ σε αλλο τηλεφωνικο νουμερο, μια χαρα κολλανε

Και περιμενω τωρα να μπει η ΟΝ αφου η ΤΕΛΛΑΣ μας κρεμμασε για να κοψω την ΟΤΕΝΕΤ.

Κι επειτα τον Σεπτεμβρη που λυγει η HOL  κοβω και αυτην και μενω με τα 10μβιτ της ΟΝ, αν τελικα η ΟΝ αξιζει.

----------


## Tem

> Κολλανε...μια χαρα
> 
> αμα εχεις ΟΤΕΝΕΤ 2μβιτ της η οποια εγινε η συνδεση τον Απριλη και τον Σεπτεμβρη βαλεις και HOL 4μβιτ σε αλλο τηλεφωνικο νουμερο, μια χαρα κολλανε
> 
> Και περιμενω τωρα να μπει η ΟΝ αφου η ΤΕΛΛΑΣ μας κρεμμασε για να κοψω την ΟΤΕΝΕΤ.
> 
> Κι επειτα τον Σεπτεμβρη που λυγει η HOL  κοβω και αυτην και μενω με τα 10μβιτ της ΟΝ, αν τελικα η ΟΝ αξιζει.


βέβαια στην περίπτωση της ΟΝ θα πρέπει να αρκεστείς σε χαμηλότερη ταχύτητα upload

----------


## gpsgr

καμμια εταιρεια δεν ειναι ετοιμη...οποτε οπου και να παμε τα ιδια σκ...ειναι ..επομενως παιζει και λιγο η τυχη ρολο

----------


## CMS

> ok παιδιά έχω πρόβλημα και θέλω όποιος ξέρει να μου απαντήσει. 
> Ημουνα tellas με προεπιλογή φορέα αλλά χωρίς adsl (μόνο τηλέφωνο) Στις 15/2 κάνω αίτηση στην on και καπάκι αίτηση ακύρωσης στη tellas. (είμαι απο αυτούς που περίμεναν το zisto για πάνω απο 2,5 μήνες) Διαπιστώνω σήμερα που πήρα τηλέφωνο ότι η Tellas θέλει 30 ημέρες (ημερολογιακές ή όχι δεν ξερω) για να μου κάνει απενεργοποιηση και απο ότι μου είπε η αντιπαθέστατη τηλεφωνήτρια της tellas η αίτηση της On στον ΟΤΕ απλά θα απορριφθεί.
> Όπως καταλαβαίνεται ακόμη και αν η tellas μου το απενεργοποιήσει στις 30 ημέρες (πράγμα για το οποίο θεωρώ απίθανο καθώς τους θεωρώ απατεώνες) μέχρι να ξαναπάει η επόμενη αίτηση στον ΟΤΕ μιλάμε για 2μηνο. Δεν έχω δεί άλλους πρώην πελάτες της tellas να αναφέρουν το θέμα στο forum. Ξέρει κανείς τίποτα? Πρέπει να αποδεχτώ ότι θα φάω ένα 2μηνο και παραπάνω για να βάλω adsl?


ΕΧΩ ΚΑΙ ΕΓΩ ΤΟ ΙΔΙΟ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ... ΑΛΛΑ ΘΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΣΤΕΙΛΕΙΣ ΕΚΤΟΣ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΑΙΤΗΣΗ ΑΚΥΡΩΣΗΣ ΚΑΙ ΜΙΑ ΕΠΙΣΤΟΛΗ (ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΑ ΜΑΛΙΣΤΑ ΕΞΩΔΙΚΟ ΜΕ ΔΙΚΑΣΤΙΚΟ ΕΠΙΜΕΛΗΤΗ ΑΝ ΜΠΟΡΕΙΣ ΕΙΔΑΛΛΩΣ ΑΠΛΟ FAX) ΟΠΟΥ ΘΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΓΡΑΦΕΙΣ ΟΤΙ "ΑΝ ΔΕΝ ΑΠΟΔΕΣΜΕΥΣΟΥΝ ΑΜΕΣΑ ΤΗΝ ΤΗΛΕΦΩΝΙΚΗ ΣΟΥ ΓΡΑΜΜΗ ΑΠΟ ΚΑΘΕ ΑΙΤΗΣΗ ΤΟΥΣ ΠΡΟΣ ΤΟΝ ΟΤΕ ΚΑΙ ΓΙΝΟΥΝ ΥΠΑΙΤΙΟΙ ΑΚΥΡΩΣΗΣ ΑΠΟ ΤΟΝ ΟΤΕ ΤΗΣ ΝΕΑΣ ΣΟΥ ΑΙΤΗΣΗΣ ΠΡΟΣ ΤΟΝ ΝΕΟ ΠΑΡΟΧΟ ΡΗΤΩΣ ΕΠΙΦΥΛΑΣΣΕΣΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΑΣΚΗΣΗ ΚΑΘΕ ΝΟΜΙΜΟΥ ΕΝΔΙΚΟΥ ΜΕΣΟΥ ΕΝΑΝΤΙΟΝ ΤΟΥΣ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΔΙΚΑΙΩΣΗ ΣΟΥ ΚΑΘΩΣ ΔΕΝ ΣΟΥ ΠΑΡΕΙΧΑΝΕ ΠΟΤΕ ΥΠΗΡΕΣΙΕΣ ΕΥΡΥΖΩΝΙΚΟΤΗΤΑΣ ΓΙΑ ΤΙΣ ΟΟΠΟΙΕΣ ΕΙΧΑΝ ΔΕΣΜΕΥΤΕΙ ΕΝΩ ΟΙ ΙΔΙΟΙ ΟΙ ΥΠΑΛΛΗΛΟΙ ΤΟΥΣ ΜΑΣ ΕΝΗΜΕΡΩΣΑΝ ΟΤΙ Η ΕΝΕΡΓΟΠΟΙΗΣΗ ΜΑΣ ΚΑΘΥΣΤΕΡΕΙ ΠΕΡΑΝ ΚΑΘΕ ΛΟΓΙΚΗΣ ΚΑΙ ΠΡΟΒΛΕΨΗΣ ΣΥΝΕΠΩΣ ΕΧΟΥΜΕΣΚΟΠΙΜΩΣ ΠΛΑΝΗΘΕΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ TELLAS"

ΑΥΤΑ ΤΑ ΛΙΓΑ ΣΤΕΙΛΕ ΤΟΥΣ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΣΦΙΞΟΥΝ ΚΑΙ ΛΙΓΟ ΟΙ ΚΟΛΟΙ ΟΛΩΝ ΑΥΤΩΝ ...

----------


## adynaton

> ΕΧΩ ΚΑΙ ΕΓΩ ΤΟ ΙΔΙΟ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ... ΑΛΛΑ ΘΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΣΤΕΙΛΕΙΣ ΕΚΤΟΣ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΑΙΤΗΣΗ ΑΚΥΡΩΣΗΣ ΚΑΙ ΜΙΑ ΕΠΙΣΤΟΛΗ (ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΑ ΜΑΛΙΣΤΑ ΕΞΩΔΙΚΟ ΜΕ ΔΙΚΑΣΤΙΚΟ ΕΠΙΜΕΛΗΤΗ ΑΝ ΜΠΟΡΕΙΣ ΕΙΔΑΛΛΩΣ ΑΠΛΟ FAX) ΟΠΟΥ ΘΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΓΡΑΦΕΙΣ ΟΤΙ "ΑΝ ΔΕΝ ΑΠΟΔΕΣΜΕΥΣΟΥΝ ΑΜΕΣΑ ΤΗΝ ΤΗΛΕΦΩΝΙΚΗ ΣΟΥ ΓΡΑΜΜΗ ΑΠΟ ΚΑΘΕ ΑΙΤΗΣΗ ΤΟΥΣ ΠΡΟΣ ΤΟΝ ΟΤΕ ΚΑΙ ΓΙΝΟΥΝ ΥΠΑΙΤΙΟΙ ΑΚΥΡΩΣΗΣ ΑΠΟ ΤΟΝ ΟΤΕ ΤΗΣ ΝΕΑΣ ΣΟΥ ΑΙΤΗΣΗΣ ΠΡΟΣ ΤΟΝ ΝΕΟ ΠΑΡΟΧΟ ΡΗΤΩΣ ΕΠΙΦΥΛΑΣΣΕΣΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΑΣΚΗΣΗ ΚΑΘΕ ΝΟΜΙΜΟΥ ΕΝΔΙΚΟΥ ΜΕΣΟΥ ΕΝΑΝΤΙΟΝ ΤΟΥΣ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΔΙΚΑΙΩΣΗ ΣΟΥ ΚΑΘΩΣ ΔΕΝ ΣΟΥ ΠΑΡΕΙΧΑΝΕ ΠΟΤΕ ΥΠΗΡΕΣΙΕΣ ΕΥΡΥΖΩΝΙΚΟΤΗΤΑΣ ΓΙΑ ΤΙΣ ΟΟΠΟΙΕΣ ΕΙΧΑΝ ΔΕΣΜΕΥΤΕΙ ΕΝΩ ΟΙ ΙΔΙΟΙ ΟΙ ΥΠΑΛΛΗΛΟΙ ΤΟΥΣ ΜΑΣ ΕΝΗΜΕΡΩΣΑΝ ΟΤΙ Η ΕΝΕΡΓΟΠΟΙΗΣΗ ΜΑΣ ΚΑΘΥΣΤΕΡΕΙ ΠΕΡΑΝ ΚΑΘΕ ΛΟΓΙΚΗΣ ΚΑΙ ΠΡΟΒΛΕΨΗΣ ΣΥΝΕΠΩΣ ΕΧΟΥΜΕΣΚΟΠΙΜΩΣ ΠΛΑΝΗΘΕΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ TELLAS"
> 
> ΑΥΤΑ ΤΑ ΛΙΓΑ ΣΤΕΙΛΕ ΤΟΥΣ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΣΦΙΞΟΥΝ ΚΑΙ ΛΙΓΟ ΟΙ ΚΟΛΟΙ ΟΛΩΝ ΑΥΤΩΝ ...


Από αυτά που βλέπουμε από τους "εναλλακτικούς" σε λίγο μας βλέπω να αναπολούμε τις διαδικασίες και τα χρονοδιαγράμματα του ΟΤΕ.

Ξέφραγο το μαντρί (λόγω ΕΕΤΤ) και πλάκωσαν και λύκοι....

----------


## Hellraiser76

Λοιπον πηρα τηλ στην ΟΝ...και εχει αρχισει το παραμυθα mode απο οτι καταλαβα.

Τον ρωταω τι γινεται με την αιτηση και την διαθεσιμοτητα στη περιοχη μου γιατι απο τις 13/2 που εκανα την αιτηση μεχρι και σημερα δεν εχω καμμια ενημερωση!
Διαβαστε απαντηση!

"Απο οτι βλεπω η αιτηση σας προωθηθηκε στον ΟΤΕ στις 14/2 που πηραμε τα χαρτια σας μεσω φαξ και δεν ξερω αν προλαβε να καταχωρηθει την ιδια μερα ή την παρελαβε την επομενη.
Αρα μετραμε 20 εργασιμες απο τις 15/2 και μετα!"

Μια μικρη λεπτομερεια...στις 15/2 που και καλα εστειλε την αιτηση μου στον ΟΤΕ δεν υπηρχε διαθεσιμοτητα στη περιοχη μου. :Razz:  
Αρα μου λεει μπουρδες και μαλιστα χωρις λογο...οπως και να εχει 20 εργασιμες δεν μου ειπε απο τις 15/2;
Στις 15/3 το αργοτερο συμφωνα με τα λεγομενα του θα πρεπει να ειμαι ενεργοποιημενος αρα απο εκει και επειτα θα αρχισω να εχω απαιτησεις.

----------


## Tem

> ........Μια μικρη λεπτομερεια...στις 15/2 που και καλα εστειλε την αιτηση μου στον ΟΤΕ δεν υπηρχε διαθεσιμοτητα στη περιοχη μου. ...


τώρα υπάρχει διαθεσιμότητα στην περιοχή σου ?

----------


## Hellraiser76

Συμφωνα με τον wizzard της ΟΝ οχι...συμφωνα με τον Noname22 και τις αφισες στον Κορυδαλλο απο την προηγουμενη εβδομαδα ναι! :Razz:

----------


## ariadgr

> ...Εμένα πάντως μου κάνει εντύπωση και το γεγονός ότι βρόχος δεν έχει έρθει από τον ΟΤΕ στον κατανεμητή μου παρότι έχω κάνει την αίτηση από τις 26/1. Πράγμα που λογικά σημαίνει ότι ούτε καν πρέπει να έχουν καταθέσει την αίτηση στον ΟΤΕ *γιατί η παράδοση νέου βρόχου παίρνει το πολύ 10 εργάσιμες*.....


Ελα Αλέκο... Πόσες εργάσιμες παίρνει "το πολύ" η παράδοση νέου βρόχου (από τον ΟΤΕ ανεξαρτήτως παρόχου); Πόσες; *10*;  :HaHa:

----------


## CMS

> ok παιδιά έχω πρόβλημα και θέλω όποιος ξέρει να μου απαντήσει. 
> Ημουνα tellas με προεπιλογή φορέα αλλά χωρίς adsl (μόνο τηλέφωνο) Στις 15/2 κάνω αίτηση στην on και καπάκι αίτηση ακύρωσης στη tellas. (είμαι απο αυτούς που περίμεναν το zisto για πάνω απο 2,5 μήνες) Διαπιστώνω σήμερα που πήρα τηλέφωνο ότι η Tellas θέλει 30 ημέρες (ημερολογιακές ή όχι δεν ξερω) για να μου κάνει απενεργοποιηση και απο ότι μου είπε η αντιπαθέστατη τηλεφωνήτρια της tellas η αίτηση της On στον ΟΤΕ απλά θα απορριφθεί.
> Όπως καταλαβαίνεται ακόμη και αν η tellas μου το απενεργοποιήσει στις 30 ημέρες (πράγμα για το οποίο θεωρώ απίθανο καθώς τους θεωρώ απατεώνες) μέχρι να ξαναπάει η επόμενη αίτηση στον ΟΤΕ μιλάμε για 2μηνο. Δεν έχω δεί άλλους πρώην πελάτες της tellas να αναφέρουν το θέμα στο forum. Ξέρει κανείς τίποτα? Πρέπει να αποδεχτώ ότι θα φάω ένα 2μηνο και παραπάνω για να βάλω adsl?


Ομως ανεξάρτητα της επιστολής που πρέπει να κάνεις στην ΤΕΛΛΑΣ να τους τρίξεις τα δόντια (τώρα που φάγανε και τα πρόστιμα από την ΕΕΤΤ θα μάθουμε να φοβούνται τα δόντια μας περισσότερο) θα πρέπει να θυμάσαι ότι μάλλον δεν έχουμε πρόβλημα από τον ΟΤΕ καθώς αν έχεις παρακολουθήσει τα forum θα έχεις καταλάβει ότι η ΤΡΕΛΛΑΣ μάλλον μας γείωνε και δεν είχε ποτέ στείλει αίτηση ενεργοποίησης ανοικτού βρόγχου και φορητότητας στον ΟΤΕ αφού ήξερε ότι δεν μπορούσε να μας ενεργοποιήσει στις περιοχές μας άμεσα. Και μόνη της η προεπιλογή φορέα δεν αποτελεί πρόβλημα (όπως μπορείς και σχετικά να διαβάσεις στο FAQ της ONTELECOMS και όπως μου είπανε και τηλεφωνικά) αφού η προεπιλογή φορέα της ΤΕΛΛΑΣ δεν αποτελεί από μόνη της δέσμευση της τηλεφωνικής σου γραμμής όπως θα συνέβαινε αν είχε κατατεθεί η αίτηση ενεργοποίησης ανοικτού βρόγχου από την ΤΕΛΛΑΣ στον ΟΤΕ και η αίτηση φορητότητας. Πάντως όπως είπαμε ... στείλε την επιστολή ... τον σκύλο τον φοβάσαι περισσότερο μόνον όταν σου δείξει τα δόντια του ...

----------


## CMS

> ok παιδιά έχω πρόβλημα και θέλω όποιος ξέρει να μου απαντήσει. 
> Ημουνα tellas με προεπιλογή φορέα αλλά χωρίς adsl (μόνο τηλέφωνο) Στις 15/2 κάνω αίτηση στην on και καπάκι αίτηση ακύρωσης στη tellas. (είμαι απο αυτούς που περίμεναν το zisto για πάνω απο 2,5 μήνες) Διαπιστώνω σήμερα που πήρα τηλέφωνο ότι η Tellas θέλει 30 ημέρες (ημερολογιακές ή όχι δεν ξερω) για να μου κάνει απενεργοποιηση και απο ότι μου είπε η αντιπαθέστατη τηλεφωνήτρια της tellas η αίτηση της On στον ΟΤΕ απλά θα απορριφθεί.
> Όπως καταλαβαίνεται ακόμη και αν η tellas μου το απενεργοποιήσει στις 30 ημέρες (πράγμα για το οποίο θεωρώ απίθανο καθώς τους θεωρώ απατεώνες) μέχρι να ξαναπάει η επόμενη αίτηση στον ΟΤΕ μιλάμε για 2μηνο. Δεν έχω δεί άλλους πρώην πελάτες της tellas να αναφέρουν το θέμα στο forum. Ξέρει κανείς τίποτα? Πρέπει να αποδεχτώ ότι θα φάω ένα 2μηνο και παραπάνω για να βάλω adsl?


http://www.capital.gr/news.asp?Details=250076
πρόσεξε μάλιστα και στο link αυτό εκείνο που λέγαμε για την καταγγελία ότι δηλαδή η σύμβαση που υπογράψαμε με την ΤΕΛΛΑΣ έχει γίνει κουρέλι καθώς δεν παρέχουν υπηρεσίες και "έχει παρέλθει κάθε εύλογο χρονικό διάστημα" ...
ΕΤΣΙ ΕΤΣΙ ... :Twisted Evil:

----------


## nnn

Ενώ η 4νετ πχ είναι άψογη στις προθεσμίες της.
sorry για το offtopic  :Whistle:

----------


## legiongr

Κι εγώ παιδιά δεν καταλαβαίνω τί συμβαίνει....Ενώ ο Κορυδαλλός έχει γεμίσει αφίσες ότι είναι ΟΝ, στο τηλέφωνο σήμερα μου είπαν ότι ίσως ενεργοποιηθεί η υπηρεσία μέχρι το τέλος της άλλης εβδομάδας στην περιοχή μου. Τώρα δεν ξέρω πώς εκεί που είναι ο Noname έχει ήδη ενεργοποιηθεί. Άλλο αστικό κέντρο ίσως? Αν κι εγώ στου Κορυδαλλού είμαι.... :Thinking:   :Thinking:   :Thinking:

----------


## Hellraiser76

Εχει χοντρο βυσμα ο Νοname απο οτι φαινεται... :Razz:  

( Αληθεια που εχει χαθει αυτος; )

----------


## Tem

> Εχει χοντρο βυσμα ο Νοname απο οτι φαινεται... 
> 
> ( Αληθεια που εχει χαθει αυτος; )


θα την έκανε μάλλον για Ολλανδία νωρίτερα  :Razz: 
Εκτός αν τον σύνδεσαν ήδη :Smile:

----------


## Νικαετός

Κανείς δεν έχει συνδεθεί ακόμα  :Wink:

----------


## No-Name

Edit: [ Ναι είμαι στο Amsterdam,  και σας διαβάζω, απο μεθάυριο που θα είμαι Αθήνα θα μπώ στο γλέντι.
Λυπάμαι που ακόμα δεν είναι κανένας ON.
Εσυ hellraiser διαβάσες στατιστικές στον ΟΤΕ έτσι;

ΥΓ  Τέλεια εδώ με 20 down,  1 up

Φιλιά σε όλους ]

*Spoiler:*





Paidakia sorry den exw ellinika edw nai eimai amsterdam kai sas diabasw apo metharuio pou tha eimai athina tha mpw sto glenti.
lipamai pou akoma den einai kanenas ON axax.
Esi hellraiser diavasa stalthikes stonOTE etsi?

Y.G teleia edw me 20mbps down 1 mbps up...

filia se olous :Wink:

----------


## nm96027

Καλα να περνας Νοname!
Και μην εξαφανίζεσαι ετσι, γιατί κοντέψαμε να παμε στην Νικολούλη!

----------


## Hellraiser76

Με το καλο να γυρισεις να τα λεμε φιλε Νoname...οσο για μενα ετσι μου ειπανε αλλα οπως θα διαβασες πολυ αμφιβαλλω αν ειναι αληθεια.

Εκτος και αν στειλανε την αιτηση μου νωριτερα απο τη δικια σου και ενω δεν υπηρχε διαθεσιμοτητα!!! :Razz:

----------


## Tem

> ...........  Τέλεια εδώ με 20 down,  1 up....


και εδώ η ΟΝ με τα μισά (10000/512 μια χαρά θα είναι)  :Wink:

----------


## vfragos

Ρε παιδιά, ενώ η αίτηση ενεργού βρόχου έχει σταλεί από 12/02 την άιτηση φορητότητας δεν την έχουν στείλει ακόμα. Κάποιος απο ON που μίλησα μου είπε ότι οι φορητότητες στέλνονται μετά απο 10 εργάσιμες απο την αποστολή της αίτησης του βρόχου καθώς και ότι στέλνονται ανά περιοχές.Τι παίζει, έτσι συμβαίνει ; Η φορητότητα δεν στέλνεται ταυτόχρονα με την αίτηση του βρόχου ; Υπότίθεται ότι η 20 εργάσιμες τελειώνουν 9/3 και ακόμα δεν έχει σταλεί η φορητότητα, χλωμό με βλέπω.  :Whistle:

----------


## fable

Άρχισε και η ON τα παιχνίδια της forthnet. Έκει που έγραφε ότι θα έχω κάλυψη το Φεβρουάριο 2007 σήμερα ώς εκ του θαύματος, όταν έβαλα τον αριθμό μου, μου έβγαλε ότι θα έχω κάλυψη το Μάρτιο 2007. Καλά κρασιά...!!

----------


## adynaton

Πάντως προσωπικά έκανα πριν λίγο το καθιερωμένο test.

Ενώ με είχαν πάρει τηλέφωνο και μου είχαν πει ότι μεταφέρεται η πιθανή ημερομηνία ενεργοποίησης από 28 Φλεβάρη για την 2η, 3η εβδομάδα του Μαρτίου πήρα ένα τηλεφωνάκι στο cc της ΟΝ το έπαιξα ανήξερος και ρώτησα ποιο είναι το status της αίτησης μου.

Με διαβεβαίωσε ο εκεί υπάλληλος ότι είναι θέμα ημερών η ενεργοποίηση και περιμένουν τον ΟΤΕ.

Ζήτω η Ενδοεπικοινωνία! :Razz:

----------


## Tem

> Άρχισε και η ON τα παιχνίδια της forthnet. Έκει που έγραφε ότι θα έχω κάλυψη το Φεβρουάριο 2007 σήμερα ώς εκ του θαύματος, όταν έβαλα τον αριθμό μου, μου έβγαλε ότι θα έχω κάλυψη το Μάρτιο 2007. Καλά κρασιά...!!


επόμενο ήταν. Αύριο τελειώνει ο Φεβρουάριος.

----------


## grphoto

Ε θεμα ημερων "15" ειναι  :ROFL:  που το βλεπεις το λαθος?  :Whistle:  

Τωρα λιγο πιο σοβαρα, νομιζω οτι το καλο  timing δυο πραγματων θα σπρωξει τα πραγματα και θα δουμε συντομα αυτες τις πολυποθητες ενεργοποιησεις μας.

Μετα απο την χοντρη πιεση (για να μην χρησιμοποιησω αλλη λεξη) που εφαγε ο Οτε απο την Τελλας (10 ευρω για καθε μερα καθυστερησης προς 25.000) και μετα απο την πιεση σε εναν γιγαντα του χωρου οπως η Deutche telecom απο την Ευρωπαικη Ενωση, νομιζω οτι ειμαστε κοντα στο τελος των οποιων κολπων καθυστερησεων.

----------


## mpregos

> νομιζω οτι ειμαστε κοντα στο τελος των οποιων κολπων καθυστερησεων.


Μακαρι!!!!!!!!

----------


## spsomas

Βρε princess που είσαι να μας πεις τι έγινε τελικά με την περίπτωσή σου? Απ' ότι θυμάμαι είχες κάνει αίτηση από τις 25/1. Ούτε τηλέφωνο δεν σε πήραν ούτε τίποτα? Στο σπίτι σου που κάναν κάτι δουλειές στο ΚΑΦΑΟ, τίποτα?

----------


## princess

> Βρε princess που είσαι να μας πεις τι έγινε τελικά με την περίπτωσή σου? Απ' ότι θυμάμαι είχες κάνει αίτηση από τις 25/1. Ούτε τηλέφωνο δεν σε πήραν ούτε τίποτα? Στο σπίτι σου που κάναν κάτι δουλειές στο ΚΑΦΑΟ, τίποτα?


Εδω ειμαι καλε μου...  Και βραζω στο ζουμι μου...  Το μόνο που έχω δει ειναι ότι δυο τουλαχιστον φορες καποιοι ηρθαν και σκαλισαν το ΚΑΦΑΟ και φοραγαν κατι ακουστικα (μπορει να το ακροαστηκαν μην εχει γριπη).  Ειμαστε δυο στη γειτονια που εχουμε κανει αιτηση -οποτε εχουν ενα καλο λογο να παρουν τα ποδια τους να κοιταξουν κατα δω- με τη δικια μου προηγειται κατα πολυ, αλλα μεχρι εκει.  Και- φυσικα- δε με εχει ειδοποιησει ανθρωπος, ουδεις εχει επικοινωνησει μαζι μου, και το εικοσαμερο μου εχει ληξει απο χτες! (με ολες τις αργιες και τα Σαββατοκυριακα, και χρονο για ξυσιμο, εχει ληξει τελεσιδικα απο χτες).  Ειμαι σε περιοχη που καλυπτεται απο την πρωτη μερα και εχω ζητησει νεα γραμμη... και η υπομονη μου θα κρατησει κι αυτη τη βδομαδα γιατι δεν ειμαι και πολυ καλα κι εχω ενα σωρο δουλειες, κι απο την αλλη θα αρχισω να γαυγιζω...

----------


## whatfor

Αν κανω λαθος διαψευστε με... αλλα νομιζω οτι δεν εχω διαβασει για κανεναν "συναδελφο στη αναμονη", να εχει ενημερωθει επίσημα (και εδω γελαμε) οτι θα ενεργοποιηθει η πιθανοτατα να ενεργοποιηθει, σε λιγοτερο χρονο απο τη 2η με 3η βδομαδα του Μαρτιου.
Αρχιζω και το μετανοιωνω, αφου μου ζητησαν να κανω διακοπη της συνδεσης μου απο βιβοντι ηδη τρεις μερες μετα την αιτηση στην ΟΝ και απο αυριο θα ειμαι με 0 ιντερνετ και 0 τηλεφωνο αλλα με username password στην ΟΝ... (Α! και ενα σφυρακι) :Wall:

----------


## princess

> Αν κανω λαθος διαψευστε με... αλλα νομιζω οτι δεν εχω διαβασει για κανεναν "συναδελφο στη αναμονη", να εχει ενημερωθει επίσημα (και εδω γελαμε) οτι θα ενεργοποιηθει η πιθανοτατα να ενεργοποιηθει, σε λιγοτερο χρονο απο τη 2η με 3η βδομαδα του Μαρτιου.
> Αρχιζω και το μετανοιωνω, αφου μου ζητησαν να κανω διακοπη της συνδεσης μου απο βιβοντι ηδη τρεις μερες μετα την αιτηση στην ΟΝ και απο αυριο θα ειμαι με 0 ιντερνετ και 0 τηλεφωνο αλλα με username password στην ΟΝ... (Α! και ενα σφυρακι)


Είδες για να μην εχεις μιλησει με Τελλας;  Και μενα ετσι μου ελεγαν να κανω και οτι το Ιλιον θα ηταν οκ τον Νοεμβρη -ευτυχως δε το εκανα τοτε, αλλα δεν το ξαναδιακινδυνευα με κανεναν γιαυτο ζητησα καινουργια γραμμη απο τουτους!

----------


## ckostas

> Αν κανω λαθος διαψευστε με... αλλα νομιζω οτι δεν εχω διαβασει για κανεναν "συναδελφο στη αναμονη", να εχει ενημερωθει επίσημα (και εδω γελαμε) οτι θα ενεργοποιηθει η πιθανοτατα να ενεργοποιηθει, σε λιγοτερο χρονο απο τη 2η με 3η βδομαδα του Μαρτιου.
> Αρχιζω και το μετανοιωνω, αφου μου ζητησαν να κανω διακοπη της συνδεσης μου απο βιβοντι ηδη τρεις μερες μετα την αιτηση στην ΟΝ και απο αυριο θα ειμαι με 0 ιντερνετ και 0 τηλεφωνο αλλα με username password στην ΟΝ... (Α! και ενα σφυρακι)


παρε τη vivodi και ακυρωσε τη διακοπη.Περιμενε πρωτα να αρχισει να κινειται το πραγμα γιατι ακομα και η  forthnet αρχισε τις παρατασεις (στο Περιστερι εδωσε ενα μηνα και ελπιζω να μην το κανει και η On).Οταν δεις οτι ξεκολλαει το πραγμα τοτε ζητα απο την vivo να σε διακοψει!!εμενα παντως ο πΟΤΕ ειπε οτι θελει 12 μερες να κοψει και περιμενω απο την On ποτε πρεπει να πω στον πΟΤΕ να με κοψει.

----------


## savvaskal

τελικα εχει ενεργοποιηθει κανενας η οχι... εγω εχω σκασει....lol

----------


## mpregos

Μην βίαζεσαι ρε συ savvaskal ...
Από μεσα μαρτίου .....και βλέπουμε!!!!!!

----------


## savvaskal

την καναμε απο κουνιες , κουπες , κτλ...

----------


## Silent Air

Καλησπέρα,

Εκανα τηλεφωνική αιτηση χθές, ακομα περιμενω να μου αποσταλλουν οι αιτήσεις στο e-mail. Μου ειπαν οτι πρωτα πρεπει να γινει αποδεσμευση βρογχου απο τον ΟΤΕ και μετα θα στειλουν την αιτηση φορητοτητας.

Θα δουμε.

Υ.Γ: Περιοχη Ιλίου

----------


## Eddial

Καλα είναι φοβερό. έκατσα κ διαβασα 25 σελίδες για να δς την προοδο που γίνεται με την ΟΝ. έστςω κ αργα κατάλαβα οτι το καρπουζι μάλλον είναι μάπα κ πηγα στην τελευταία σελίδα για να δς ότι όντως δεν έχει γίνει καμία σύνδεση....φοβερό.
αλλα ρε παιδιά αν κ καταλαβαίω την τρέλλα για ταχύτητες αλλά κ εσείς όλοι νομίζς ότι είστε άξιοι τησ μοίρας σας. τι καθεσται κ περιμένεται  αφού δεν γίνεται τπτ κ ούτε προκειται να γίνει...αυτα βλέπουν στην ΟΝ κ στην κάθε ΟΝ κ χαλάει η πιάτσα....1024 κ μια χαρά είμαι. για αναβάθμιση θα με παρακαλάνε αυτοί όχι εγώ!!! 
φιλάκια!!!!

----------


## vfragos

> Καλησπέρα,
> 
> Εκανα τηλεφωνική αιτηση χθές, ακομα περιμενω να μου αποσταλλουν οι αιτήσεις στο e-mail. Μου ειπαν οτι πρωτα πρεπει να γινει αποδεσμευση βρογχου απο τον ΟΤΕ και μετα θα στειλουν την αιτηση φορητοτητας.
> 
> Θα δουμε.
> 
> Υ.Γ: Περιοχη Ιλίου


Φίλε μου επειδή με ενδιαφέρει σου είπαν ότι πρώτα θα στείλουν την αίτηση του βρόχου στον Οτε και αφού πάρουν θετική από Οτε τότε θα σταλεί η φορητότητα ; Αν είναι έτσι τότε εξηγείτε γιατί ενώ η αίτηση του βρόχου έχει σταλεί στην περίπτωση μου 12/2, ακόμα δεν έχει σταλεί η φορητότητα και προσπαθώ να βγάλω άκρη. Πάντως εμένα ενώ τους κυνηγάω να μου δώσουν μια απάντηση γιατί δεν έχει σταλεί η φορητότητα δεν μου έχουν πεί κάτι τέτοιο.  Μου λένε απλά ότι όλα είναι οκ και περιμένουμε τον Οτε, μόνο κάποια κοπέλα που υποτίθεται κοίταξε τήν αίτηση μου προσωπικά, μου είπε ότι όντως δεν έχει πάει γιατί οι φορητότητες στέλνονται 10 εργάσιμες μετά την αποστολή του βρόχου καθώς και ότι στέλνονται ανά περιοχές. Βέβαια σήμερα είμαστε στις δώδεκα εργάσιμες. Με έχουν μπερδέψει πολύ για το πότε στέλνεται η φορητότητα, ταυτόχρονα μέ την άιτηση βρόχου ή αργότερα ; :Thinking:  Ανησυχώ μήπως έχουν κάνει καμιά λαλακία και έχουν ξεχάσει να την στείλουν. Αν ξέρει κάτι κανείς, τι παίζει με τις φορητότητες ας πεί ρε παιδιά. :Thinking:

----------


## Silent Air

Ετσι μου είπαν, οτι πρωτα πρεπει να αποδεσμευθει ο βρογχος απο τον ΟΤΕ και μετα θα γινει/στειλουν την αιτηση φορητοτητας.

----------


## harris

> Ετσι μου είπαν, οτι πρωτα πρεπει να αποδεσμευθει ο βρογχος απο τον ΟΤΕ και μετα θα γινει/στειλουν την αιτηση φορητοτητας.


Aυτό ισχύει, στην περίπτωση που υπάρχει ενεργή  adsl στη γραμμή σου  :Wink:

----------


## Silent Air

Οχι, εγω δεν εχω ενεργη ADSL στην γραμμη μου....

----------


## vfragos

> Aυτό ισχύει, στην περίπτωση που υπάρχει ενεργή adsl στη γραμμή σου


Για την αίτηση αποδέσμευσης ενεργού τοπικού βρόχου μίλησε το παλληκάρι και όχι για κόψιμο ενεργού ΑΡΥΣ adsl.

Οπότε εάν ισχύει ότι η φορητότητα στέλνεται μετά την αποδέσμευση ή την θετική απάντηση για αποδέσμευση (πιο απο τα δύο ισχύει αλήθεια ; ) του ενεργού τοπικού βρόχου, είμαι οκ γι' αυτό δεν έχει σταλεί ακόμα η δικιά μου. Μπορεί να το επιβεβαιώση κανείς αυτό παιδιά ;

----------


## harris

> Για την αίτηση αποδέσμευσης ενεργού τοπικού βρόχου μίλησε το παλληκάρι και όχι για κόψιμο ενεργού ΑΡΥΣ adsl.


Nαι σωστά, εγώ μπερδεύτηκα... Δεν ήξερα ότι είναι διαφορετική η διαδικασία αποδέσμευσης από την φορητότητα... θεωρούσα ότι θα έπρεπε να είναι μία κοινή  :Embarassed:

----------


## giannakis

Στις 31/1 έστειλα αίτηση στην ΟΝ και (υποτίθεται) την έστειλαν την ίδια κιόλας ημέρα στον ΟΤΕ.
Παράλληλα, έστειλα αίτηση ακύρωσης στην ΤΕΛΛΑΣ (περίμενα από τον Δεκέμβρη).

Σήμερα (28/2), σε επικοινωνία με τον ΟΤΕ μου είπαν ότι στη γραμμή μου φαίνεται ότι ο ΟΤΕ έχει απαντήσει θετικά στην αίτηση φορητότητας της *ΤΕΛΛΑΣ*. 

Στην ΟΝ μου λένε ότι έχουν ιδιόκτητο δίκτυο, δε χρειάζεται να περιμένουν για πόρτες από τον ΟΤΕ και ότι εφόσον έχει παρέλθει στο 20ήμερο ν*α περιμένω να με καλέσουν μέσα στις επόμενες ημέρες για να παραλάβω τον εξοπλισμό*. Παράλληλα λένε ότι *δεν έχουν λάβει καμία απάντηση από τον ΟΤΕ* για καμία από τις αιτήσεις (φορητότητα, βρόγχος, κλπ.), οπότε *πιστεύουν* πως όλα είναι εντάξει. Χθες μου είπαν επίσης ότι *από τη στιγμή που θα παραλάβω τον εξοπλισμό θα περιμένω από 6 έως 10 ημέρες για να ενεργοποιηθώ*.

Το σενάριο δε με πολυπείθει και μυρίζομαι άλλη μία μούφα τύπου ΤΕΛΛΑΣ. Προσπαθώ να βάλω DSL εδώ και ένα τρίμηνο και τρελαίνομαι όταν ακούω τον πρωθυπουργό να μιλάει για ευρυζωνικότητα, ανταγωνιστικότητα και λοιπά ωραία.

Μετά τον αρχικό ενθουσιασμό για την οργάνωση της ΟΝ (στην άμεση καταχώρηση της αίτησής μου στο σύστημά τους - αν έχεις κάνει ΤΕΛΛΑΣ, ξέρεις), έχω αρχίσει να απογοητεύομαι γιατί:
αν ήθελα να μου πουν ό,τι γράφει και στο site τους για την κατάσταση της αίτησης δε θα έπαιρνα τηλέφωνο για να μιλήσω με τους φοιτητές του τηλεφωνικού κέντρουέστειλα επίσημα mail πριν από 10 ημέρες και - βέβαια - δεν πήρα καμία απάντηση(γενικότερα) ντρέπομαι που σαν καταναλωτές παρακαλάμε τις εταιρείες ενώ θα έπρεπε να συμβαίνει το αντίθετο σε μία, υποτιθέμενη, ανταγωνιστική αγοράΣημείωση ότι ανήκω στο κέντρο της Ακρόπολης που, υποτίθεται, ήταν διαθέσιμο από τις 28/1.

----------


## tanalias

τελικα ρε παιδια τι να κανω?να κανω αιτηση στην on η οχι?                   τα νευρα μου
ααααααααα  ρεεεεεεεε ελληνα που ελεγε και ο συγχωρεμενος ο παππουκας μου

----------


## harris

> τελικα ρε παιδια τι να κανω?να κανω αιτηση στην on η οχι?                   τα νευρα μου
> ααααααααα  ρεεεεεεεε ελληνα που ελεγε και ο συγχωρεμενος ο παππουκας μου


Kαλώς ήρθες  :Welcome: 

Αν το πρόγραμμα της ΟΝ σου είναι βολικό και ενδιαφέρον, να κάνεις... δε νομίζω να σε ταλαιπωρήσει περισσότερο από οποιοδήποτε άλλο full LLU  :Wink:

----------


## ermis333

> Στις 31/1 έστειλα αίτηση στην ΟΝ και (υποτίθεται) την έστειλαν την ίδια κιόλας ημέρα στον ΟΤΕ.
> Παράλληλα, έστειλα αίτηση ακύρωσης στην ΤΕΛΛΑΣ (περίμενα από τον Δεκέμβρη).
> 
> Σήμερα (28/2), σε επικοινωνία με τον ΟΤΕ μου είπαν ότι στη γραμμή μου φαίνεται ότι ο ΟΤΕ έχει απαντήσει θετικά στην αίτηση φορητότητας της *ΤΕΛΛΑΣ*. 
> 
> Στην ΟΝ μου λένε ότι έχουν ιδιόκτητο δίκτυο, δε χρειάζεται να περιμένουν για πόρτες από τον ΟΤΕ και ότι εφόσον έχει παρέλθει στο 20ήμερο ν*α περιμένω να με καλέσουν μέσα στις επόμενες ημέρες για να παραλάβω τον εξοπλισμό*. Παράλληλα λένε ότι *δεν έχουν λάβει καμία απάντηση από τον ΟΤΕ* για καμία από τις αιτήσεις (φορητότητα, βρόγχος, κλπ.), οπότε *πιστεύουν* πως όλα είναι εντάξει. Χθες μου είπαν επίσης ότι *από τη στιγμή που θα παραλάβω τον εξοπλισμό θα περιμένω από 6 έως 10 ημέρες για να ενεργοποιηθώ*.


1.Άμα στο είπαν από τον ΟΤΕ τότε θα μεταβείς στην Tellas, η αίτηση της ΟΝ θα απορριφθεί.

2. Ιδιόκτητο έχουν όλοι όσοι δίνουν full LLU και οι "πόρτες" (ελεύθερα ζεύγη) που λένε δίνονται από τον ΟΤΕ

3. Πρόσφατα η ΕΕΤΤ έδειξε ποιος ευθύνεται για τις καθυστερήσεις στο LLU και ακούει στο όνομα ΟΤΕ.

Καλύ τύχη :Smile:

----------


## adynaton

> Στις 31/1 έστειλα αίτηση στην ΟΝ και (υποτίθεται) την έστειλαν την ίδια κιόλας ημέρα στον ΟΤΕ.
> Παράλληλα, έστειλα αίτηση ακύρωσης στην ΤΕΛΛΑΣ (περίμενα από τον Δεκέμβρη).
> 
> Σήμερα (28/2), σε επικοινωνία με τον ΟΤΕ μου είπαν ότι στη γραμμή μου φαίνεται ότι ο ΟΤΕ έχει απαντήσει θετικά στην αίτηση φορητότητας της *ΤΕΛΛΑΣ*.


Η ΑΥΘΑΙΡΕΣΙΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΟ ΤΗΣ ΤΟ ΜΕΓΑΛΕΙΟ!

ΕΕΤΤ ΑΚΟΥΣ?

----------


## paixthsss

> 1.Άμα στο είπαν από τον ΟΤΕ τότε θα μεταβείς στην Tellas, η αίτηση της ΟΝ θα απορριφθεί.
> 
> 2. Ιδιόκτητο έχουν όλοι όσοι δίνουν full LLU και οι "πόρτες" (ελεύθερα ζεύγη) που λένε δίνονται από τον ΟΤΕ
> 
> 3. Πρόσφατα η ΕΕΤΤ έδειξε ποιος ευθύνεται για τις καθυστερήσεις στο LLU και ακούει στο όνομα ΟΤΕ.
> 
> Καλύ τύχη


Ρε παιδιά αν οι πόρτες είναι τα ελεύθερα ζεύγη καλωδίων, τότε όταν κάποιοι κόβουν τον ΟΤΕ και παίρνουν το ίδιο ζεύγος καλωδίων που είχαν πρίν στον ΟΤΕ, πως είναι δυνατόν να υπάρχει θέμα "πόρτας"? Έχουν άτομα ακούσει ότι δεν υπάρχουν πόρτες ενώ η αίτηση είναι για μεταφορά βρόχου και φορητότητα! Κάποιο άλλο είναι το πρόβλημα της ΤΕΛΛΑΣ. Έχει ακουστεί ότι η ΤΕΛΛΑΣ έχει κάνει απομακρυσμένη συνεγκατάσταση και ψάχνει πόρτες από το κέντρο που έχει DSLAM προς το κέντρο που δεν έχει και γι αυτό γίνεται αυτό. Σε αυτή την περίπτωση μιλάμε για πολύ χαλκό από το DSLAM μέχρι το σπίτι σου!

----------


## giannakis

> 1.Άμα στο είπαν από τον ΟΤΕ τότε θα μεταβείς στην Tellas, η αίτηση της ΟΝ θα απορριφθεί.
> 
> 2. Ιδιόκτητο έχουν όλοι όσοι δίνουν full LLU και οι "πόρτες" (ελεύθερα ζεύγη) που λένε δίνονται από τον ΟΤΕ
> 
> 3. Πρόσφατα η ΕΕΤΤ έδειξε ποιος ευθύνεται για τις καθυστερήσεις στο LLU και ακούει στο όνομα ΟΤΕ.
> 
> Καλύ τύχη


Το θέμα είναι όμως ότι εγώ έχω ακυρώσει την αίτηση της ΤΕΛΛΑΣ από την 1/2 και από ΤΕΛΛΑΣ μου είπαν ότι την έχουν προωθήσει στον ΟΤΕ εδώ και καιρό στις 6/2. 

Κατά τα άλλα η ΟΝ δεν έχει πάρει καμία αρνητική απάντηση από τον ΟΤΕ από τις 31/1 που έστειλε την αίτησή μου.

Πιάσ' τ' αυγό και κούρευ'το.

----------


## giannakis

> Το θέμα είναι όμως ότι εγώ έχω ακυρώσει την αίτηση της ΤΕΛΛΑΣ από την 1/2 και από ΤΕΛΛΑΣ μου είπαν ότι την έχουν προωθήσει στον ΟΤΕ εδώ και καιρό στις 6/2. 
> 
> Κατά τα άλλα η ΟΝ δεν έχει πάρει καμία αρνητική απάντηση από τον ΟΤΕ από τις 31/1 που έστειλε την αίτησή μου.
> 
> Πιάσ' τ' αυγό και κούρευ'το.


Ενημερωτικά πάντως, πριν από λίγο μίλησα με ΕΕΤΤ και έστειλα επίσημα καταγγελία. Δε μ'ενδιαφέρει ποιός φταίει (ΤΕΛΛΑΣ - ΟΝ - ΟΤΕ), ας τα βρουν μεταξύ τους και όποιος έχει κάνει τη μαλακία, ας φάει το πρόστιμό του να συνέλθει (λέμε τώρα)

----------


## HitMan

Μόλις μίλησα με ON [μια χαρά σε 1 δευτερόλεπτο το σηκώσανε!  :Worthy: ]
και το παιδί που μίλησα με ενημέρωσε πως δεν υπάρχει κάποιο πρόβλημα [π.χ. απόρριψη ΟΤΕ]
 και υπολογίζεται να ενεργοποιηθώ γύρω στις 12-13 Μαρτίου. [13 φεβρ. έγινε η αίτηση] και ότι σε μερικές μέρες θα με καλέσουν για το ραντεβού του εξοπλισμού  :Wink: 

Ελπίζω να μην απογοητευτώ στο τέλος  :Whistle:

----------


## wolfy

> Αν κανω λαθος διαψευστε με... αλλα νομιζω οτι δεν εχω διαβασει για κανεναν "συναδελφο στη αναμονη", να εχει ενημερωθει επίσημα (και εδω γελαμε) οτι θα ενεργοποιηθει η πιθανοτατα να ενεργοποιηθει, σε λιγοτερο χρονο απο τη 2η με 3η βδομαδα του Μαρτιου.
> Αρχιζω και το μετανοιωνω, αφου μου ζητησαν να κανω διακοπη της συνδεσης μου απο βιβοντι ηδη τρεις μερες μετα την αιτηση στην ΟΝ και απο αυριο θα ειμαι με 0 ιντερνετ και 0 τηλεφωνο αλλα με username password στην ΟΝ... (Α! και ενα σφυρακι)


Πιστέυώ ότι είναι καλό να ενεργοποιηθούν οι πρώτοι και μετά κόψτε το dsl by ote, τουλάχιστον όσοι δεν είστε από τους πρώτους. Λογικά οι πρώτοι που έκαναν αιτηση πρέπει να έχουν διακόψει από ΟΤΕ μέχρι τωρα. Αλλά και πάλι δεν μπορέις να ξέρεις πότε ακριβώς θα το κόψει ο ΟΤΕς και πότε ακριβώς θα  γινεις ΟΝ. 

Γενικά όσοι σκέφτεστε να πάτε στην ΟΝ περιμένετε γιατί δείχνει να μοιάζει στην Τελλας και αυτό είναι πολυ πολύ άσχημο, αν και δεν νομίζω ότι η Τελλάς έχει αντίπαλο στο χάλι της. (και δεν μιλάω μόνο για ομοιότητες στο σπαστικό τραγουδάκι της ΟΝ με αυτό της Μπελλάς) Ισως είναι αεριτζιδικη η προσφορά!!! θα δείξει.....

 :Evil:

----------


## whatfor

> Πιστέυώ ότι είναι καλό να ενεργοποιηθούν οι πρώτοι και μετά κόψτε το dsl by ote, τουλάχιστον όσοι δεν είστε από τους πρώτους. Λογικά οι πρώτοι που έκαναν αιτηση πρέπει να έχουν διακόψει από ΟΤΕ μέχρι τωρα. Αλλά και πάλι δεν μπορέις να ξέρεις πότε ακριβώς θα το κόψει ο ΟΤΕς και πότε ακριβώς θα  γινεις ΟΝ. 
> 
> Γενικά όσοι σκέφτεστε να πάτε στην ΟΝ περιμένετε γιατί δείχνει να μοιάζει στην Τελλας και αυτό είναι πολυ πολύ άσχημο, αν και δεν νομίζω ότι η Τελλάς έχει αντίπαλο στο χάλι της. (και δεν μιλάω μόνο για ομοιότητες στο σπαστικό τραγουδάκι της ΟΝ με αυτό της Μπελλάς) Ισως είναι αεριτζιδικη η προσφορά!!! θα δείξει.....


Η αιτηση στην ΟΝ εγινε τη 01/02/07. Απο την άλλη οταν σε διαβεβαιώνουν τρείς φορές και με δικά τους τηλεφωνήματα, οτι θα πρέπει να γίνει διακοπή της ήδη υπάρχουσας συνδεσης διοτι υπαρχει πιθανότητα να μην "περασει" η αιτηση και οτι θα συνδεθειτε 8 Μαρτιου.... ε τι να κάνει και ο κακόμοιρος ο καταναλωτης.... :RTFM:  

απο την άλλη η Βιβοντι με καλεσε μες τη βδομαδα για να με ενημερώσει οτι θα γίνει διακοπη βάσει αιτήματός μου, τέλος του μήνα. Σήμερα εχουμε 1η και η συνδεση λειτουργει κανονικά...
Τι να πεις μετα?????

----------


## wolfy

> Η αιτηση στην ΟΝ εγινε τη 01/02/07. Απο την άλλη οταν σε διαβεβαιώνουν τρείς φορές και με δικά τους τηλεφωνήματα, οτι θα πρέπει να γίνει διακοπή της ήδη υπάρχουσας συνδεσης διοτι υπαρχει πιθανότητα να μην "περασει" η αιτηση και οτι θα συνδεθειτε 8 Μαρτιου.... ε τι να κάνει και ο κακόμοιρος ο καταναλωτης.... 
> 
> απο την άλλη η Βιβοντι με καλεσε μες τη βδομαδα για να με ενημερώσει οτι θα γίνει διακοπη βάσει αιτήματός μου, τέλος του μήνα. Σήμερα εχουμε 1η και η συνδεση λειτουργει κανονικά...
> Τι να πεις μετα?????


Αν λειτουργεί ακόμα  η σύνδεση απο την  Vivoδι ούτως ή άλλως δεν θα μπορούσες να γίνεις ΟΝ έτσι δεν έιναι? Αυτό βέβαια είναι και καλό και κακό, για τους λόγους που υποψιάζεσε

----------


## whatfor

> Αν λειτουργεί ακόμα  η σύνδεση απο την  Vivoδι ούτως ή άλλως δεν θα μπορούσες να γίνεις ΟΝ έτσι δεν έιναι? Αυτό βέβαια είναι και καλό και κακό, για τους λόγους που υποψιάζεσε


Ναι.... Μάλλον καλό ειναι προς το παρον....

----------


## ckostas

λοιπον για παμε : οπως βλεπετε στην υπογραφη και για να το κανω λιανα.επειδη η On στην αρχικη αιτηση δεν εβαλε την προσθηκη προσωρινου  βροχου ωστε να με συνδεσει εκει οταν με αποσυνδεσει ο ΟΤΕ,η αρχικη αιτηση φυσικα απορριφθηκε.  :Thumb down:  
Οποτε 
1) ενεργοποιηθηκε νεα αιτηση δυστυχως απο την αρχη και οι 20 εργασιμες ξεκινανε απο αυριο.Μου ειπαν επισης να κανω σε 10 μερες αιτηση προς ΟΤΕ για διακοπη της γραμμης ωστε την 20η εργασιμη να εχει αποσυνδεθει η ADSL και να με συνδεσουν.
2) το απογευμα που ξανακαλεσα και τους πιεσα να μην χασω τις μερες που εχουν προηγηθει μου εδωσαν τα εξης νεα δεδομενα:
3) *Στις περιπτωσεις οπου ο χρηστης δεν θελει να μεινει offline,οταν του κοψει τη γραμμη ο νυν παροχος μεχρι να τον συνδεσει η On κσνουν το εξης: 
4) φερνουν νεο ανενεργο βροχο στον χρηστη και τον ειδοποιουν να κανει αιτηση για διακοπη ADSL 5) μολις τον αποσυνδεσει ο νυν παροχος τον συνδεεουν στον ανενεργο βροχο και ο παλιος επιστρεφει στον ΟΤΕ ή παει στην On για τον επομενο συνδρομητη.Οποτε δε μενεις  offline παρα μονο 2-3 ωρες για να δε συνδεσουν*.  :Wink:  
6) για καλο και για κακο θα καλεσω σε 10 εργασιμες (15/3) να δουμε οτι ολα βαινουν καλως και οτι θα με ειδοποιησουν εκεινοι ποτε να ακυρωσω τη γραμμη και οτι δεν χρειαζεται να την κανω εγω.
7)οποτε αναμενω ειδοποιση απο την πλευρα τους και στις 29-30/3 να γινει ενεργοποιηση.  :One thumb up:   :One thumb up:  

Για να δουμε αν θα γινουν ολα αυτη τη φορα σωστα.Επισης να αναφερω προς τους φιλους Περιστεριωτες οτι το Περιστερι εχει καλυψη απο σημερα παροτι το site δεν εχει ενημερωθει.Αναμενεται να την κανουν και φυσικα για τις υπολοιπες περιοχες.Οποτε δεν εχουμε το φαινομενο της απαραδεκτης φορθνετ που εδωσε παραταση ενα μηνα στις αναμενομενες περιοχες

Y.Γ.1. περιττο να πω οτι επιβεβαιωθηκα οτι θα παραταθει η προσφορα των 35€ (Δεν ειναι κακο να ευλογουμε τα γενια μας αραια και που)  :Wink: 
2.Γιναμε 120 οι υποψηφιοι και forumites και προχωραμε.oι συνολικες αιτησεις πρεπει ναναι γυρω στις *5300* απο τον αριθμο του νεου πλανου που πηρα.

----------


## gpapvt

Για Περιστερι το επιβεβαιωνω και εγω......
γεμισε αφισες η Θηβων!!!!!!!!!!!!
αντε και να δουμε.....

----------


## No-Name

Yπήρχαν απο παλαιότερα ή σήμερα τις ανέβασαν τις αφίσες?

----------


## ckostas

οι αφισες δειχνουν (υπαρχουν εδω και 15 μερες τουλ) οτι η περιοχη καλυπτεται αλλα οχι κι οτι ειναι τυπικα διαθεσιμη να γινουν διαδικασιες.Το cc και το site σου λενε τι ισχυει

----------


## vardoulas

Συμφωνα με οσα μου ειπε ατομο που εχει προσβαση στη βαση δεδομενων αναφορας φορητοτητας , ΚΑΜΙΑ αιτηση φορητοτητας δεν εκρεμει για την ΟΝ......

Ζησε Μαι μου να φας .......

----------


## grphoto

Ο φιλος σου μπορει να μας πει αν εχουνε παραδοσει βροχους οι του ΟΤΕ? γιατι οτι εχουνε παει αιτησεις 20 εργασιμες τωρα στον οτε ειναι απολυτα σιγουρο.

Γιατι η φορητοτητα θα γινει με την παραδοση του βροχου, οποτε δεν λεει κατι αυτο.

----------


## Avvocato

να σας πω και την δικη μου παρατηρηση........

με πειρανε τηλεφωνο απο την ΟΝ και μου ζητησανε και καναμε φωνητικη επαληθευση στο ηδη υπογεγραμμενος απο εμενα συμβολαιο......!!!!!!

Δεν ξερω τι τους χρειαζεται αυτο....... απλα μου κινησε την περιεργια

----------


## vfragos

> Συμφωνα με οσα μου ειπε ατομο που εχει προσβαση στη βαση δεδομενων αναφορας φορητοτητας , ΚΑΜΙΑ αιτηση φορητοτητας δεν εκρεμει για την ΟΝ......
> 
> Ζησε Μαι μου να φας .......


Μάλλον θέλεις να πεις ότι καμία αίτηση φορητότητας δεν έχει σταλεί στον οτε αλλά εκρεμμούν πολλές. Αυτό που κυνηγάω τόσες μέρες. Στον οτε έχει σταλεί η αιτηση τοπικου βροχου που έχω κάνει απο 12/02 αλλά δεν έχει σταλεί η αίτηση φορητότητας και έτσι δεν προχωράει και η αίτηση του βρόχου γιατί στην αίτηση βρόχου αναφέρεται ότι θα ακολουθήσει και αίτηση φορητότητας. Επομένως εάν δεν πάει και η φορητότητα δεν προχωράει τίποτα.Σήμερα σε επικοινωνία μου με άνθρωπο που εμπλέκεται στην διαδικασία και γνωρίζει μου είπε ότι έχουν μπει καινούργια προγράμματα στον οτε και έχουν προβλήματα, για την δικιά μου περίπτωση μου είπε ότι όντως η on στέλνει την φορητότητα και δεν φαίνεται στα προγράμματα του οτε, αλλά να μην ανησυχώ το θέμα θα λυθεί και να περιμένω ολοκλήρωση της φορητότητας γύρω στις 15 του μηνός.

----------


## mpregos

Συμφωνα με οσα μου ειπε ατομο που εχει προσβαση στη βαση δεδομενων της NASA μας έχουν επισκεφθει εξωγηινοι και ζουν αναμεσα μας χρονια τωρα.............Καθε 3 κ λιγο βγαινει καποιος κ λεει οτι απο την γκομενα του θειου μου και αδερφη του κολλητου του ξαδερφου της ανηψιας του εγγονου του πατερα του προεδρου της ΟΝ μου είπε οτι ........
Πλάκα μάς κάνετε?????

----------


## nickpgr

> Συμφωνα με οσα μου ειπε ατομο που εχει προσβαση στη βαση δεδομενων της NASA μας έχουν επισκεφθει εξωγηινοι και ζουν αναμεσα μας χρονια τωρα.............Καθε 3 κ λιγο βγαινει καποιος κ λεει οτι απο την γκομενα του θειου μου και αδερφη του κολλητου του ξαδερφου της ανηψιας του εγγονου του πατερα του προεδρου της ΟΝ μου είπε οτι ........
> Πλάκα μάς κάνετε?????



Καλό.......  :ROFL:

----------


## princess

Μίλησα πριν απο λιγο με υπαλληλο της ON  σχετικα με την πορεια της αιτησης μου (θυμιζω οτι η περιοχη μου καλυπτεται απο την πρωτη μερα, και η αιτηση εγινε στις 26/01).  Αφου επεσημανα οτι το εικοσαημερο παρηλθε μεν, ενημερωση καμμια απολυτως -ουτε για πιθανη καθυστερηση- δεν ειχα καμμια δε, μου υποσχεθηκε οτι θα την κοιταξει.  Επισης μου ειπε να μην ανησυχω διοτι μεσα στο "δευτερο η τριτο δεκαημερο του Μαρτιου θα εχω ενεργοποιηθει".  Του θυμισα ευγενικα οτι το τριτο δεκαημερο του Μαρτιου συμβαινει να συμπιπτει με το τελος του Μαρτιου, οποτε δε μιλαμε για εικοσαημερο πλεον αλλα για δυο μηνες!
Φοβαμαι οτι η προσφορα παραταθηκε μεχρι τις πρωτες ενεργοποιησεις (μέχρι Απριλη ειπατε;  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  ).  Αντε καλα κρασια!!!!
Ελπιζω να βρουν καποιους να ενεργοποιησουν τοτε!

----------


## harris

> 2 mhnes xwris internet de leei alla de ginetai k diaforetika (15 meres apenergopoihshs ths grammhs adsl + 20 meres energopoihshs gia on)
> 
> ypomonh


Υπομονή στον άρρωστο  :Razz: 

Γράφε Ελληνικά όπως προβλέπουν οι *Όροι Χρήσης*

----------


## karavagos

> Μάλλον θέλεις να πεις ότι καμία αίτηση φορητότητας δεν έχει σταλεί στον οτε αλλά εκρεμμούν πολλές. Αυτό που κυνηγάω τόσες μέρες. Στον οτε έχει σταλεί η αιτηση τοπικου βροχου που έχω κάνει απο 12/02 αλλά δεν έχει σταλεί η αίτηση φορητότητας και έτσι δεν προχωράει και η αίτηση του βρόχου γιατί στην αίτηση βρόχου αναφέρεται ότι θα ακολουθήσει και αίτηση φορητότητας. Επομένως εάν δεν πάει και η φορητότητα δεν προχωράει τίποτα.Σήμερα σε επικοινωνία μου με άνθρωπο που εμπλέκεται στην διαδικασία και γνωρίζει μου είπε ότι έχουν μπει καινούργια προγράμματα στον οτε και έχουν προβλήματα, για την δικιά μου περίπτωση μου είπε ότι όντως η on στέλνει την φορητότητα και δεν φαίνεται στα προγράμματα του οτε, αλλά να μην ανησυχώ το θέμα θα λυθεί και να περιμένω ολοκλήρωση της φορητότητας γύρω στις 15 του μηνός.


Η αίτηση φορητότητας ακολουθεί την αίτηση τοπικού βρόχου, αλλά επειδή υπάρχει αυστηρό χρονικό όριο στην υλοποίηση της 1ης, αυτή συνήθως αποστέλλεται όταν ο πάροχος είναι 100% έτοιμος για να υποδεχτεί τον συνδρομητή.

----------


## MyLord

Ρε παιδιά είναι κάτι που δεν κατάλαβα καλά?
Πρέπει εγώ από μόνος μου να κάνω αίτηση για την διακοπή της adsl γραμμής μου?
Η γραμμή είναι στο όνομα μου και όχι σε κάποιον isp.

----------


## No-Name

Πάντα έτσι γινόταν εσύ έκανες την διακοπή της adsl προσβασης για να πάς από τον έναν πάροχο στον άλλο

----------


## ckostas

> Ρε παιδιά είναι κάτι που δεν κατάλαβα καλά?
> Πρέπει εγώ από μόνος μου να κάνω αίτηση για την διακοπή της adsl γραμμής μου?
> Η γραμμή είναι στο όνομα μου και όχι σε κάποιον isp.


αντε παλι τα ιδια και τα ιδια.πηγαινε στα http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthre...=74093&page=26 και http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthre...=73083&page=46 και δες τα σχολια μου να καταλαβεις.

----------


## MyLord

Ευχαριστώ αλλά δεν το είχα καταλάβει καλά...
Οπότε μιας και από ότι μου είπαν στις 11 του μήνα θα υπάρχει κάλυψη στην περιοχή μου μερικές μέρες πριν θα πρέπει να βάλω μόνος μου τα χεράκια μου να βγάλω τα ματάκια μου φαντάζομαι ε? ;p

----------


## ckostas

> Ευχαριστώ αλλά δεν το είχα καταλάβει καλά...
> Οπότε μιας και από ότι μου είπαν στις 11 του μήνα θα υπάρχει κάλυψη στην περιοχή μου μερικές μέρες πριν θα πρέπει να βάλω μόνος μου τα χεράκια μου να βγάλω τα ματάκια μου φαντάζομαι ε? ;p


αν δεν κανεις οτι προτεινω,ναι.οποτε δεν εχει νοημα να ασχολουμαι αλλο

----------


## MyLord

Μα δεν νομίζω να ζήτησα πουθενά προσωπικά κάποια βοήθεια από εσένα.
Κι αν γίνεις λίγο πιο προσεκτικός θα δεις ότι το μήνυμα που έκανες quote το έγραψα με λίγα δευτερόλεπτα διαφορά από εσένα σε απάντηση του προηγούμενου και όχι του δικού σου.
Οπότε μάλλον εγώ θα έπρεπε να πω ότι δεν έχει νόημα να ασχοληθώ μαζί σου κι όχι εσύ....
Τεσπα, όπως και να έχει σε ευχαριστώ για τον χρόνο σου έστω κι αν κατά την γνώμη μου τον διέθεσες με λάθος τρόπο.

----------


## No-Name

Ο ΑΓ.Γεωργιος θα έχει από 11/3 διαθεσιμότητα ή τέλος του Μάρτη τελικά?

----------


## MyLord

Από ότι μου είπε μια κοπέλα που μίλησα λίγη ώρα πριν είχε λάβει σχετικό email που ανέφερε κάτι για τον Αγ. Γεώργιο και το ψάξε και μου είπε ότι έγραφε πως θα υπάρξει υποστήριξη στις 11 Μαρτίου.
Δεν μου φάνηκε να λέει ψέματα, και ούτε είχε λόγο να το κάνει άλλωστε, και ομολογώ πως ήταν η πιο  ευγενική, εξυπηρετική και αναλυτική από όλους τους συναδέλφους τις που έτυχε να μιλήσω.

----------


## ckostas

> Μα δεν νομίζω να ζήτησα πουθενά προσωπικά κάποια βοήθεια από εσένα.
> Κι αν γίνεις λίγο πιο προσεκτικός θα δεις ότι το μήνυμα που έκανες quote το έγραψα με λίγα δευτερόλεπτα διαφορά από εσένα σε απάντηση του προηγούμενου και όχι του δικού σου.
> Οπότε μάλλον εγώ θα έπρεπε να πω ότι δεν έχει νόημα να ασχοληθώ μαζί σου κι όχι εσύ....
> Τεσπα, όπως και να έχει σε ευχαριστώ για τον χρόνο σου έστω κι αν κατά την γνώμη μου τον διέθεσες με λάθος τρόπο.


εκει που μας χρωσταγανε μας πηραν και το βοδι !!!δε φταιει κανενας αλλος εγω φταιω που ηθελα να βοηθησω.Τελος κυριοι τραβηχτε κουπι μονοι σας!!Ας προσεχατε!!και μετα αναρωτιομαστε γιατι η Ελλαδα τρωει ανα τους χρονους τα παιδια της.Μονοι μας βγαζουμε τα ματια μας!!!

----------


## No-Name

Off Topic


		Ρε Παιδιά ηρεμήστε

----------


## MyLord

> εκει που μας χρωσταγανε μας πηραν και το βοδι !!!δε φταιει κανενας αλλος εγω φταιω που ηθελα να βοηθησω.Τελος κυριοι τραβηχτε κουπι μονοι σας!!Ας προσεχατε!!και μετα αναρωτιομαστε γιατι η Ελλαδα τρωει ανα τους χρονους τα παιδια της.Μονοι μας βγαζουμε τα ματια μας!!!


 
Δεν πρόκειται να δώσω καμιά συνέχεια παρόλο που ο τρόπος σου γενικά δείχνει να είναι αρκετά επιθετικός. Αν νομίζεις ότι σου χρωστάω κάτι σε παρακαλώ ενημέρωσε με μέσω πμ.
Sry αν έγινα αιτία να βγούμε έστω και για λίγο offtopic.


PS. Noname, εγώ ήρεμος είμαι.  :Wink:

----------


## Νικαετός

> εκει που μας χρωσταγανε μας πηραν και το βοδι !!!δε φταιει κανενας αλλος εγω φταιω που ηθελα να βοηθησω.Τελος κυριοι τραβηχτε κουπι μονοι σας!!Ας προσεχατε!!και μετα αναρωτιομαστε γιατι η Ελλαδα τρωει ανα τους χρονους τα παιδια της.Μονοι μας βγαζουμε τα ματια μας!!!


@ckostas, έχεις κάποια επίσημη ιδιότητα, και θέλεις ντε και καλά να βοηθήσεις? Αν ναι, μπορείς να την δηλώσεις ώστε να γνωρίζουν και οι χρήστες τι ακριβώς συμβαίνει. Αν όχι, παροιμίες γνωμικά και άλλες ιστορίες, δεν χρειάζονται μόνο εκνευρισμό προκαλούν. Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## ckostas

Δεν ειμαι υποχρεωμενος απο κανενα να το κανω και πολυ περισσοτερο για κατι που δεν χρειαζεται να εχεις επαγγελματικη ιδιοτητα για να βοηθησεις,παροτι την εχω αλλα την ξερουν οσοι πρεπει.Δεν βριζω κανενα ουτε ειμαι επιθετικος.Απλα δεν ανεχομαι να βλεπουν ολοι τη βοηθεια καποιου με προκαταληψη.Λες και γνωριζομαστε ιδιαιτερως και φοβουνται μην ειμαι ιδιοτελης.Καθημερινα η ιδια αντιμετωπιση σε μια κοινωνια που βλεπει το καλο με καχυποψια.Γι'αυτο σε αυτην την κοινωνια δεν αξιζει το καλυτερο,γι'αυτο απο Σοδομα θα γινουμε στηλη αλατος.

Καληνυχτα σας αγαπητοι και ελπιζω να ξυπνησετε.Γιατι εγω κακια δεν κρατω ουτε βλεπω καποιον καχυποπτα ή οτι φερεται με ιδιοτελεια.

Υ.Γ. Εχω μαθει πλεον να αποχωρω με ψηλα το κεφαλι και να μη δινω τη χαρα σε καποιους να με διωχνουν και πιστεψτε με ειναι δικη μου η χαρα.

----------


## ermis333

> Δεν ειμαι υποχρεωμενος απο κανενα να το κανω και πολυ περισσοτερο για κατι που δεν χρειαζεται να εχεις επαγγελματικη ιδιοτητα για να βοηθησεις,παροτι την εχω αλλα την ξερουν οσοι πρεπει.Δεν βριζω κανενα ουτε ειμαι επιθετικος.Απλα δεν ανεχομαι να βλεπουν ολοι τη βοηθεια καποιου με προκαταληψη.Λες και γνωριζομαστε ιδιαιτερως και φοβουνται μην ειμαι ιδιοτελης.Καθημερινα η ιδια αντιμετωπιση σε μια κοινωνια που βλεπει το καλο με καχυποψια.Γι'αυτο σε αυτην την κοινωνια δεν αξιζει το καλυτερο,γι'αυτο απο Σοδομα θα γινουμε στηλη αλατος.
> 
> Καληνυχτα σας αγαπητοι και ελπιζω να ξυπνησετε.Γιατι εγω κακια δεν κρατω ουτε βλεπω καποιον καχυποπτα ή οτι φερεται με ιδιοτελεια.
> 
> Υ.Γ. Εχω μαθει πλεον να αποχωρω με ψηλα το κεφαλι και να μη δινω τη χαρα σε καποιους να με διωχνουν και πιστεψτε με ειναι δικη μου η χαρα.


Μήπως λέω μήπως, παρεξηγήσε εύκολα;; Σε forum γράφεις τι περιμένεις όλοι να σε ευχαριστούνε;;

----------


## azanka

παιδιά, άσχημα νέα... μόλις μίλησα με την εξυπηρέτηση πελατών, και μου είπαν ότι λόγω "νομικού προβλήματος" με τον ΟΤΕ οι πρώτες ενεργοποιήσεις δεν πρόκειται να γίνουν πρίν τα μέσα Μαρτίου... :Thumb down:

----------


## No-Name

Aυτό το έχουμε ξαναναφέρει, εξάλλου και η ΟΝ καλούσε και ενημέρωνε κάποιους πελάτες

----------


## princess

Αφου λοιπον η προσφορα παραταθηκε, κι ετσι κι αλλιως εχουν προβληματα, εγω λεω να αποσυρουμε ολοι οσοι εχουμε ξεπερασει το εικοσαημερο τις αιτησεις μας....  Ετσι κι αλλιως κι αργοτερα να τις κανουμε παλι Απριλιο θα ενεργοποιηθουμε!

----------


## IrmaRules

> Αφου λοιπον η προσφορα παραταθηκε, κι ετσι κι αλλιως εχουν προβληματα, εγω λεω να αποσυρουμε ολοι οσοι εχουμε ξεπερασει το εικοσαημερο τις αιτησεις μας....  Ετσι κι αλλιως κι αργοτερα να τις κανουμε παλι Απριλιο θα ενεργοποιηθουμε!


Σωστό και αυτό κοπελιά.....
Αλλά άντε να κάνουμε ακύρωση. Μετά που θα κάνουμε αίτηση; Αυτό με αγχώνει περισσότερο...
 :Scared:   :Scared:   :Scared:

----------


## ckostas

Δυστυχως αδυνατώ να συνεχισω σε τετοια ανιση αντιμετωπιση.Καλη τυχη να εχετε στις αιτησεις σας!!Τα λεμε.

Υ.Γ. 200 μυνηματα -1 .   
*Venceremos !!!*

----------


## whatfor

Τα έχουνε μπλεξει στην εξυπηρέτηση πελατών... Σε προσφατη επικοινωνία μου για τη πορεια της αιτησης μου, απαντησε μια ευγαινεστατη κοπελιτσα: " Να περιμενετε να τελειώσει το 20ήμερο!"
"Αυριο τελειώνει" της απάντησα... και μετά το χάος. Κόλλησε.
"Δε με πειράζει η αναμονή, αρκεί να ξέρω οτι τέλος του μήνα ή αρχές του επόμενου θα γίνει η σύνδεση" της λεώ. "Να είστε σιγουρος οτι κάνουμε οτι περνάει απο το χέρι μας να πετύχουμε τους χρόνους που σας έχουμε υποσχεθεί" μου λέει.

Όλα δείχνουν οτι πριν το τέλος Μαρτιου δε πρόκειται να δούμε άσπρη μέρα οπότε και προτείνω να κάνουμε υπομονη και να αρχίσουμε να ασχολούμαστε ξανά προς το τέλος του μήνα...

----------


## tidol

> Συμφωνα με οσα μου ειπε ατομο που εχει προσβαση στη βαση δεδομενων αναφορας φορητοτητας , ΚΑΜΙΑ αιτηση φορητοτητας δεν εκρεμει για την ΟΝ......
> 
> Ζησε Μαι μου να φας .......


Ούτε ένας on; :Sad:

----------


## flevio

παραξενο παντος.. και πιστευε κανεις οτι με τον προην προεδρο του οτε για προπονητη στην On , οτι το παιχνιδι θα καθαριζε γρηγορα...

----------


## geo7

μπορεί να μη αποχώρισε με τον καλύτερο τροπο απ' την πρώην ομαδα του... :Thinking:  

βλεπε περιπτώσεις μπιγκόν,σόλιντ κτλ κτλ  :Laughing:

----------


## mpregos

Μια ερώτηση από εμένα:
Ποια είναι 2η βδομαδα του μαρτίου;
για να ξέρω πότε θα τουσ πάρω τηλ. να το κόψω.......δεν νομίζω να πίστευει κανένας, οτι θα ειμαστε ενεργοποιημενοι την επόμενη ή την μεθεπομενη βδομάδα.......(έλα αλέκο............)

----------


## whatfor

Είναι απλό, δεν μπορουν να μας δωσουν ημ/νιες ενεργοποιησης απλα γιατί δεν ξέρουν και εκείνοι. Όσο και να τους πιέζουμε δεν νομίζω οτι κερδίζουμε τιποτα.

Από τη πλευρά μου, τους δίνω το χρόνο που μου ζητούν μετά τις τελευταίες εξελίξεις. Δηλαδή τέλος του μήνα - αρχες του επόμενου. Μετά ξανά προς αναζήτηση άλλων πορτοκαλιών....

----------


## adynaton

> Είναι απλό, δεν μπορουν να μας δωσουν ημ/νιες ενεργοποιησης απλα γιατί δεν ξέρουν και εκείνοι. Όσο και να τους πιέζουμε δεν νομίζω οτι κερδίζουμε τιποτα.
> 
> Από τη πλευρά μου, τους δίνω το χρόνο που μου ζητούν μετά τις τελευταίες εξελίξεις. Δηλαδή τέλος του μήνα - αρχες του επόμενου. Μετά ξανά προς αναζήτηση άλλων πορτοκαλιών....


Ποιές είναι οι τελευταίες εξελίξεις που μεταθέτουν τις ενεργοποιήσεις από την 2η με 3η εβδομάδα του Μαρτίου στο τέλος του μήνα αρχές του επόμενου?

Υ.Γ Από ότι θυμάμαι υπάρχει ο dream_gr που του έχει πάει βρόχο ο ΟΤΕ στον κατανεμητή. Αυτόν γιατί δεν τον ενεργοποιούν?

----------


## lariser

Όντως, όσο και να τους "ενοχλούμε" με τηλέφωνα, το πιθανότερο είναι ότι δεν έχουν ιδέα για το τεχνικό μέρος. Απλά μεταφέρουν τη "γραμμή" που τους δίνει η διοίκηση. 

Πάντως, αυτό που δεν κατάλαβα είναι τί ακριβώς πρόβλημα έχουν με τον ΟΤΕ. Τί σημαίνει "νομικό" κώλλυμα; Είναι ίδια περίπτωση με τις καθυστερήσεις της Tellas;

----------


## whatfor

> Ποιές είναι οι τελευταίες εξελίξεις που μεταθέτουν τις ενεργοποιήσεις από την 2η με 3η εβδομάδα του Μαρτίου στο τέλος του μήνα αρχές του επόμενου?
> 
> Υ.Γ Από ότι θυμάμαι υπάρχει ο dream_gr που του έχει πάει βρόχο ο ΟΤΕ στον κατανεμητή. Αυτόν γιατί δεν τον ενεργοποιούν?


Οι τελευταίες εξελίξεις αφορουν σε "τεχνικό πρόβλημα το οπόιο καθιστά αδύνατη την ενεργοποίηση της γραμμής σας, μέσα στο χρόνο που είχαμε προσυμφωνήσει. Θα υπολογίσετε ακόμα 10 εργάσιμες ημέρες" (αντι για 8 Μαρτίου στις 22).

Η τηλ. συνομιλία που έιχα με εκπροσωπο της ΟΝ 6 μέρες πρίν

----------


## xmperop1

Παιδιά μην ακούτε τίποτα οι άνθρωποι είναι απαράδεκτοι.
Από την προηγούμενη βδομάδα στον πειραιά αναδρομολογούσαν ΟΝ.
Σήμερα γύρισα 2 ΟΝ σε Πειραια και 1 ΟΝ σε Ν.Φάληρο.
15 vivodi σε Ν.Φάληρο 2 teledome σε Πειραια και 1 vodafone σε Πειραιά.
Φυσικά full llu.
Η tellas ενω έχει ακόμα 100 πόρτες ελεύθερες έχει σταματήσει να στέλνει αιτήματα.

----------


## giannakis

Μόλις επικοινώνησα μαζί τους και η επίσημη γραμμή είναι:
1. Δεν υπάρχει κανένα πρόβλημα στις αιτήσεις (- "και τότε γιατί δεν έχουμε ενεργοποιηθεί;" - "η αίτησή σας πάντως είναι εντάξει" - "έχετε στείλει αίτηση φορητότητας στον ΟΤΕ;" - "δεν το γνωρίζω αλλά η αίτησή σας είναι εντάξει")
2. Η ενεργοποίηση θα γίνει "2η ή 3η εβδομάδα του Μαρτίου"

Βδομάδα παραβδομάδα λοιπόν

----------


## gpapvt

...και ενα ευχαριστο αναμεσα στα οσα δυσαρεστα των τελευταιων ημερων....
Τα κυκλωματα διασυνδεσης της ΟΝ απο/προς τις υπολοιπες εταιρειες σταθερης/κινητης τηλεφωνιας 
αρχισαν να ενεργοποιουνται (μολις σημερα)!!!!!!
Πλησιαζει ο καιρος λοιπον!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## vfragos

> ...και ενα ευχαριστο αναμεσα στα οσα δυσαρεστα των τελευταιων ημερων....
> Τα κυκλωματα διασυνδεσης της ΟΝ απο/προς τις υπολοιπες εταιρειες σταθερης/κινητης τηλεφωνιας 
> αρχισαν να ενεργοποιουνται (μολις σημερα)!!!!!!
> Πλησιαζει ο καιρος λοιπον!!!!!!!!!!!!


 Άντε να δούμε... 
Ολοκληρώθηκε η διασύνδεση με κάποια εταιρία σταθερής/κινητής ;

----------


## gpapvt

ναι vfragos....στα σιγουρα με μια τουλαχιστον!!!

----------


## Sebu

> Παιδιά μην ακούτε τίποτα οι άνθρωποι είναι απαράδεκτοι.
> Από την προηγούμενη βδομάδα στον πειραιά αναδρομολογούσαν ΟΝ.
> Σήμερα γύρισα 2 ΟΝ σε Πειραια και 1 ΟΝ σε Ν.Φάληρο.
> 15 vivodi σε Ν.Φάληρο 2 teledome σε Πειραια και 1 vodafone σε Πειραιά.
> Φυσικά full llu.
> Η tellas ενω έχει ακόμα 100 πόρτες ελεύθερες έχει σταματήσει να στέλνει αιτήματα.


Οταν λες αναδρομολογηση τι ακριβως εννοεις???

Τη διασυνδεση του παροχου με τους υπολοιπους παροχους σταθερης-κινητης???

Ή τη συνδεση της φύσας πανω στα dslam της ΟΝ για οσους χρηστες εχει παει καλωδιο μεχρι το σπιτι τους ο ΟΤΕ???

Η Τελλας του Νεου Φαληρου εχει ακομα 100 πορτες ελευθερες??? Αμα ειναι να τρεξω να προλαβω  :Twisted Evil:   !!!!

----------


## dream_GR

> Ποιές είναι οι τελευταίες εξελίξεις που μεταθέτουν τις ενεργοποιήσεις από την 2η με 3η εβδομάδα του Μαρτίου στο τέλος του μήνα αρχές του επόμενου?
> 
> Υ.Γ *Από ότι θυμάμαι υπάρχει ο dream_gr που του έχει πάει βρόχο ο ΟΤΕ στον κατανεμητή*. Αυτόν γιατί δεν τον ενεργοποιούν?


???? ελα Ντέ? Εμένα γιατί με πάνε καροτσάκι???

Μολις μίλησα με προιστάμενο τεχνικού.

Η διαδικασία σύνδεσης βρόχου-ΟΤΕ/Κατανεμητή είναι βασική εργασία και είναι ίσως το 50% των υπολοίπων σφυριών.

Ομως η πιθανή ενεργοποίηση μου θα γίνει με ρητή διαβεβαίωση του κυρίου που μίλησα, την 2η - 3η εβδομάδα Μαρτίου. Οι λόγοι της καθυστέρησης είναι ότι εχει καθυστερήσει ο ΟΤΕ τις ενεργοποιήσεις απο τα DSLAM στο κέντρο NOC της ΟΝ.

Τους ρώτησα μήπως δεν είσατε έτοιμοι όταν βγήκατε και διαφημήσατε ότι είμαστε ΟΝ? Μήπως το μωρό το βγάλατε πρόωρα και θέλει κάνα μήνα να μείνει στην εντατική??? Απάντηση... οχι φυσικά...

Πιστέψτε ότι θέλετε!!!!

Πάντως στην περιοχή μυο (Κηφισιά κέντρο) δεν έχω καμμία επιλογή για άλλο γρήγορο ιντερνετ απο την ΟΝ. Ολοι όι άλλοι έιναι μέσω κ@λ@-ΟΤΕ

----------


## No-Name

Νομίζω ότι ο ΟΤΕ δεν έχει να κάνει σχέση με το δίκτυο της ΟΝ.Από την στιγμή που έχει παραδωθεί ο βρόχος τα άλλα ειναι δουλειά της ΟΝ και ΜΟΝΟ.

Σε παρακαλώ πές μου πώς μπορώ να μιλήσω με κάποιον προϊστάμενο της ΟΝ διότι εχω κουραστεί με τους πωλητες

----------


## shioiros

:Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Yahooooo:  :Yahooooo:  :Yahooooo:  :Drunk:  :Drunk:  :Rock guitar: 

Είμαι ON!!

----------


## papakion

> Είμαι ON!!


Μεγιά! (τοκ-τοκ χτυπάω ξυλο) Καλοφάγωτα τα mbιτια!!

Υ.Γ.1 Θα ποσταρω τετοιο μηνυμα μετά το περας 1 εβομάδας απο την σύνδεση.
Υ.Γ.2 Μήπως να ανοίξουμε ενα δημοψήφισμα με το ποιοι ειμαστε On?

----------


## shioiros

Λοιπόν παίδες. Ημερομηνία αίτησης 4/10 ημερομηνία ενεργοποίησης 23/10. Χωρίς εξοπλισμό ακόμα αλλά δεν με χαλάει, άμα θέλουνε τα 65 να περάσουν να τον φέρουνε :Cool:

----------


## makiro3

> Λοιπόν παίδες. Ημερομηνία αίτησης 4/10 ημερομηνία ενεργοποίησης 23/10. Χωρίς εξοπλισμό ακόμα αλλά δεν με χαλάει, άμα θέλουνε τα 65 να περάσουν να τον φέρουνε


Δεν σε πειράζει να πληρώνεις πάγιο για όλες τις υπηρεσίες που προσφέρουν και εσύ να μην τις έχεις;;; :Wink:

----------


## shioiros

Καλά δεν νομίζω να τραβήξει τόσο πολυ το θέμα και να μην τον φέρουνε ποτέ.

----------


## porcupine

ακόμα πάντως κρατώ μικρό καλάθι.
αν δεν παίξει σωστά τηλεφωνία, και ίντερνετ χωρίς διακοπές θα έχω το χρυσό ντέρμπι της Ιον....
όπως αυτοί απαιτούν την συμβατική μου υποχρέωση στις οικονομικές εκκρεμότητες, έτσι απαιτώ και εγώ τις καλύτερες δυνατές υπηρεσίες....

----------


## kokonik

Τι σημενει βρε παιδια
Ολα τσεκαρισμενα εκτος το δευτερο του Οτε(σφυρακι) Και φυσικα το τελευταιο του εξοπλισμου?(ρολογακι)
Δεν ειμαι σπιτι τωρα για να δω τι παιζει..

----------


## grphoto

Εισαι στο τελικο σταδιο, εξοπλισμο σου εχουν στειλει? αν οχι αυτες τις μερες πρεπει να σε παρουν τηλεφωνο και μετα απο την παραλαβη 5-10 μερες και συνδεση-ιντερνετ.

----------


## kokonik

Οχι ακομα δεν μου εχουν στειλει...Αντε να δουμε..αντε

----------


## giwrgosth

Να κάνω μια κουφή ερώτηση? Παρέλαβα τον εξοπλισμό, όλα καλά, αλλά για να μπω στο interface του modem τι κωδικούς βάζω? Να υποθέσω τους κωδικούς της ΟΝ όταν ενεργοποιηθώ και τώρα με Tellas δεν μπορώ να μπω καν στο interface?

----------


## deathlok

> Να κάνω μια κουφή ερώτηση? Παρέλαβα τον εξοπλισμό, όλα καλά, αλλά για να μπω στο interface του modem τι κωδικούς βάζω? Να υποθέσω τους κωδικούς της ΟΝ όταν ενεργοποιηθώ και τώρα με Tellas δεν μπορώ να μπω καν στο interface?


για να μπεις στο μοντεμ βάζεις on και on.
Για να συνδεθεί δεν βάζεις τίποτα.

----------


## ntrim

Γειά σας παίδες, και καλώς σας ήρθα...

Έχω κάνει και γω άιτηση στην On εδώ και 10 μέρες, φορητότητα από ΟΤΕ.
Για την ώρα απλά περιμένω και διαβάζω όσο μπορώ το forum. 

Το θέμα είναι ότι σήμερα το πρωί ξύπνησα με ένα χαμόγελο, έβλεπα στον ύπνο μου, λέει, ότι είχα συνδεθεί με... 70 mbits!!!!  :ROFL:   :Laughing:   :ROFL:   :Laughing:   :ROFL: 

Σοβαρά τώρα. Δείτε και τα στατιστικά μου δίπλα, καλούτσικα δεν είναι; Ή νομίζω;

----------


## giwrgosth

> για να μπεις στο μοντεμ βάζεις on και on.
> Για να συνδεθεί δεν βάζεις τίποτα.


Ευχαριστώ, το βρήκα. Υποθέτω πως δεν παίζει με Tellas, αλλά και με κανέναν άλλο, σωστά? Παίρνει απλά τη γραμμή και τέλος!

----------


## belial

Τώρα το βράδυ που κοίταξα βλέπω τα παρακάτω:
Διαχείριση Εντολής  Η Εντολή έχει εισαχθεί στο Σύστημα Διαχείρισης Εντολών    
Εργασίες ΟΤΕ  Η Εντολή έχει εισαχθεί σταλεί για επεξεργασία στον ΟΤΕ    
Και είχα ένα καλό προαίσθημα γι΄ αυτή την εβδομάδα  :Laughing:

----------


## marioslyk

[QUOTE=belial;1514799]Τώρα το βράδυ που κοίταξα βλέπω τα παρακάτω:
Διαχείριση Εντολής  Η Εντολή έχει εισαχθεί στο Σύστημα Διαχείρισης Εντολών    
Εργασίες ΟΤΕ  Η Εντολή έχει εισαχθεί σταλεί για επεξεργασία στον ΟΤΕ    
Και είχα ένα καλό προαίσθημα γι΄ αυτή την εβδομάδα 


Καλά μήν τρελένεσαι κιόλας εγώ τα έβλεπα 3 μήνες αυτά τώρα εχουν ολλα τσεκαριστεί ομώς ακομα περιμενω... αίτηση 31/3/07 δεν παίζωνται με τίποτα και να φανταστείς έχει μείνει μόνο η επίσκεψη του τεχνικού (ελπίζω)! Εχω σπάσει ταμεία νομίζω!!! Δεν το βάζω κάτω ομος απο πεισμα και μόνο!  :No no:

----------


## johndow33

Καλησπέρα,

Ημ. αίτησης   19/09
στις 03/10 ενημέρωση ότι αναμενόμενη ημερομηνία από ΟΤΕ είναι η 17η Οκτ. 
Σήμερα μου λένε ότι η ημερομηνία για φορητότητα από ΟΤΕ είναι 1η Νοεμβρίου (και ότι η 17η Οκτ ήταν η ημερομηνία κατασκευής του βρόγχου από ΟΤΕ αλλά όχι φορητότητας - σήμερα το ακούω αυτό και σήμερα μου δίνουν πρώτη φορα την 1η Νοεμβρίου). 

Στο μεταξύ, έχω Κατάσταση ν σε όλα πλην δεύτερου και τελευταίου. Το δεύτερο (ΟΤΕ) έχει σφυράκι και το τελευταίο (εξοπλισμός) έχει ρολογάκι. 

Ξέρει κανείς γιατί μου λένε 17/10 κατασκευή βρόγχου και 1/11 η φορητότητα ? 

Μπορώ να τους πιέσω με οποιονδήποτε τρόπο, αν μη τι άλλο, τουλάχιστον να μου εξηγήσουν τί γίνεται ? (καλα ντε... μην γελάτε.... το αυτονόητο δεν λέω... Μην γελάτε βρε παιδιά....)

----------


## XASOMERH

Τα λόγια είναι περιττά  :Sorry: 

Αίτηση στις 10/9/2007 :Smile: 
Αποστολή στον οτε 12/09/07 :Razz: 
Ακύρωση από οτε στις 20/09/07 :Mad: 
Αποστολή ξανά στις 11/10/07  :Thinking: αφού πήρα εγώ τηλέφωνο και έμαθα τα ανωτέρω :Thumb down: 

Από εκεί και ύστερα τσεκ έχω μόνο στο πρώτο και σφυρί στα υπόλοιπα από την πρώτη μέρα.
Σήμερα είπα θα τους τρελάνω :Wink:  έπαιρνα κάθε τόσο περίμενα και ένας μου έλεγε ακυρώθηκε και η δεύτερη εντολή να κάνουμε τρίτη  :Twisted Evil: η άλλη έλεγε εγώ βλέπω ότι θα σας χρεώσουμε σε 3 ημέρες οπότε θα ενεργοποιηθείτε  :Thinking: ο άλλος πως δεν μπορώ να σας πω ημέρα ενεργοποίησης το μόνο που βλέπω είναι ότι είστε σε επεξεργασία  :Mad: και το τελευταίο μετά από πολύ μπλα μπλα  :RTFM: και μπέρδεμα μου είπε ότι πιθανή ημέρα ενεργοποίησης είναι η 27/10/07  :Clap:  :Thinking: 
Ο οτε τα ίδια δεν μπορώ να σας  :Evil: πω και τέτοια μόνο μια κοπελιά είπε να πάρω στον οτε στην περιοχή μου να μάθω τι γίνετε και αν μπορούν να μου πουν :Respekt: . Κανά σχόλιο έχετε;
Πρέπει να είμαι ο μόνος έτσι? :Whistle: 
Εγώ τι βλέπω ο οτε θα πάρει πάγιο για άλλη μια φορά  :Evil:  η οτενετ το ίδιο  :Evil: η ον θα έρθει να ζητήσει τα 65 ( κάτι θα ήταν και αυτό )  :Thinking: και εγώ το πορτοφόλι που θα είναι ον στο δώσε :No no:  !!!!!!!!! έναν υπεύθυνο ξέρετε που να βρω στην ον να με κατατοπίσει? :Worthy: 

τηλ 6939617888

----------


## kokonik

> Καλησπέρα,
> 
> 
> Σήμερα μου λένε ότι η ημερομηνία για φορητότητα από ΟΤΕ είναι 1η Νοεμβρίου (και ότι η 17η Οκτ ήταν η ημερομηνία κατασκευής του βρόγχου από ΟΤΕ αλλά όχι φορητότητας - σήμερα το ακούω αυτό και σήμερα μου δίνουν πρώτη φορα την 1η Νοεμβρίου). 
> 
> Στο μεταξύ, έχω Κατάσταση ν σε όλα πλην δεύτερου και τελευταίου. Το δεύτερο (ΟΤΕ) έχει σφυράκι και το τελευταίο (εξοπλισμός) έχει ρολογάκι. 
> 
> Ξέρει κανείς γιατί μου λένε 17/10 κατασκευή βρόγχου και 1/11 η φορητότητα ?


Ετσι ειμαι και εγω.Μονο που εκαν αιτηση στις 2/10.Πριν μια εβδομαδα μου ειπαν για 24/10 και σημερα που πηρα τηλ. μου ειπαν οτι αυτο ειναι για κατασκευη βρογχου!
Απο εχθες ειμαι και εγω σε μια κατασταση σαν εσενα.Ολα τσεκαρισμενα πλιν το δευτερο που εχει σφυρακι και το τελευταιο,ρολογακι

----------


## giwrgosth

Μόλις ενεργοποιήθηκα  :One thumb up: 
Ήρθα σπίτι, δε δούλευε το τηλέφωνο, το νετ κανονικά και εκεί που σερφάριζα είπα να στείλω ένα email και σφάλμα αποστολής με την Tellas! Δοκίμασα να συνδέσω το Pirelli και είμαι ΟΝ  :One thumb up: 
1.023/14.508, S/N 14/29, attenuatin 7/6.
Καλά για αρχή, για να δούμε!
Άντε και στα δικά σας κορίτσια!
Εννοείτε πως δεν πήρα sms ια ενεργοποίση και έγινε ακριβώς στις 23 εργάσιμες από τη στιγμή που πήγε η αίτηση στον ΟΤΕ.

----------


## papakion

Ενεργοποίησης συνέχεια:

Παρέλαβα και τον εξοπλισμό χτες, τα εβαλα επανω,1060 up/ 14076 down το Pirelli με firmware 8 May 2007... 1.19S αν θυμαμαι. Τηλεόραση γιοκ... ντιπ για ντιπ, αναμένω...

----------


## giwrgosth

Σύνοψη:
Αίτηση με fax 22/9, δεν ήταν το σωστό βήμα, αφού ακολούθησε τηλεφωνική επικοινωνία και η αίτηση έγινε πλέον τηλεφωνικά. Με πήραν αυτοί, αφού δεν υπήρχε σωστή καταχώρηση στοιχείων από το fax.
Καταχώρηση αίτησης στην ON 3/10.
Αποστολή αίτησης από την ΟΝ στον ΟΤΕ 5/10.
Παραλαβή εξοπλισμού 23/10 (έλαβα SMS και email για την παραλαβή).
Ενεργοποίηση 25/10 (δεν έλαβα SMS ή email).
Το τηλέφωνο ανενεργό από χθες, το νετ με διακοπές και η τηλεόραση με πολλά προβλήματα.

----------


## kosnik

Καλημερα,αυριο κλεινουν οι 13 εργασιμες στις οποιες ο Οτε πρεπει να δωσει απαντηση στην αιτηση μου.Φυσικα ουτε φωνη ουτε ακροαση,απ την ον δεν βλεπουν τιποτα,καμια πιθανη ημερομηνια.Ειναι η δευτερη αιτηση μετα απο αρχικη απορριψη.Η γνωμη σας ειναι οτι αξιζει να πειριμενω κ να ελπιζω να προχωρησει το πραγμα εστω κ με καθυστερηση,η να κανω ακυρωση κ νεα αιτηση.Μου φαινεται οτι εχει κολλησει η δουλεια..ΣΤην πρωτη αιτηση ο Οτε απαντησε εστω κ με απορριψη σε 2 μερες μετα την αποστολη της αιτησης,ενω τωρα 2 βδομαδες μετα τιποτα..Τις αποψεις σας pleaase

----------


## conio72

Ρε παιδια, εγω τι να κανω? Αφου καταφερα να ξεφυγω απο τα νυχια της HOL, εκανα αιτηση 3/9 στην ΟΝ. Μου ειπαν μεχρι 30/9, μετα μου το γυρισαν 8/10 κι ακομα τιποτα. Ουτε ενημερωση, ουτε ΣΜΣ, ουτε εξοπλισμος. Ευτυχως εχω τηλεφωνο (ΟΤΕ), αλλα καταντησα να τρεχω στα ιντερνετ καφε και με dial-up για να κανω στοιχειωδως τη δουλεια μου. Εχουμε σχεδον καταστραφει επαγελματικα, ειμαστε 2+ μηνες χωρις δικτυο. Ο Οτε μου λεει οτι τα εχει παραδωσει, η ΟΝ στο WCRM βλεπει υπο κατασκευη. Την ΟΝ πιστευω πιο πολυ, γιατι αν με ειχε περασει με φορητοτητα ο ΟΤΕ στην ΟΝ, χωρις να παραδωσει το ADSL κυκλωμα, μαλλον δε θα ειχα τηλεφωνο, θα ημουν στον αερα, ετσι δεν ειναι?

Αλλα τι να κανω τωρα? Κουραστηκα, βαρεθηκα και βλεπω και χιλια δυο προβληματα που εχουν αλλοι χρηστες, μηπως τελικα να υποκυψω στον εκβιασμο (γιατι περι εκβιασμου προκειται, μεσω καψονιου), και να παω στο conn-x talk στα 2048 να τελειωνουμε? Δε θα εχω την TV και τις κλησεις στο εξωτερικο, αλλα σαμπως κι αυτοι που ειναι στην ΟΝ τα'χουνε? Κι οσοι τα χουνε, οι ταχυτητες ειναι χαμηλες, η τηλεφωνια αθλια και η TV με χιλια ζορια. Τουλαχιστον στον ΟΤΕ θα εχω ενα σταθερο δικτυο, χωρις disconnect και restart ολη την ωρα. Αλλα δε μου καθεται καλα να τους κατσω τελικα...
Καμμια ιδεα/βοηθεια/προταση/συσταση/δικτυο/φαι/νερο?

Ευχαριστω και συγγνωμη αν σας κουραζω

Δρ. Κ

----------


## agelop

ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΚΑΙΝΟΥΡΓΙΟΣ ΣΤΟ FORUM. ΕΚΑΝΑ ΑΙΤΗΣΗ στις 10 /10, ΜΟΥ ΈΣΤΕΙΛΑΝ ΤΟΥΣ ΚΩΔΙΚΟΥΣ ΤΗΝ ΕΠΟΜΕΝΗ ΜΕ SMS. ΣΗΜΕΡΑ 25/10 ΚΑΙ ΒΛΕΠΟΝΤΑΣ ΣΤΟ ΓΡΑΦΗΜΑ (MY ON) NA ΕΧΩ ΣΦΥΡΑΚΙ ΜΟΝΟ ΣΤΟ ΠΡΩΤΟ  ΒΗΜΑ (ΔΙΑΧΕΙΡΙΣΗ  ΕΝΤΟΛΗ) ΚΑΙ ΟΛΑ ΤΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΒΗΜΑΤΑ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΡΟΛΟΙ. ΜΗΠΩΣ ΝΑ ΑΡΧΙΣΩ ΝΑ ΑΝΗΣΥΧΩ? DSLAM ΤΕΡΨΙΘΕΑΣ.ΑΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΣΤΗΝ ΑΝΤΙΣΤΟΙΧΗ ΠΕΡΙΟΧΗ ΜΕ ΣΧΕΤΙΚΗ ΕΜΠΕΙΡΙΑ ΣΤΟ ΘΕΜΑ ΘΑ ΗΤΑΝ ΚΑΛΟΔΕΧΟΥΜΕΝΗ Η ΒΟΗΘΕΙΑ 

ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΠΟΛΥ

----------


## Rebel Scum

> ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΚΑΙΝΟΥΡΓΙΟΣ ΣΤΟ FORUM. ΕΚΑΝΑ ΑΙΤΗΣΗ στις 10 /10, ΜΟΥ ΈΣΤΕΙΛΑΝ ΤΟΥΣ ΚΩΔΙΚΟΥΣ ΤΗΝ ΕΠΟΜΕΝΗ ΜΕ SMS. ΣΗΜΕΡΑ 25/10 ΚΑΙ ΒΛΕΠΟΝΤΑΣ ΣΤΟ ΓΡΑΦΗΜΑ (MY ON) NA ΕΧΩ ΣΦΥΡΑΚΙ ΜΟΝΟ ΣΤΟ ΠΡΩΤΟ  ΒΗΜΑ (ΔΙΑΧΕΙΡΙΣΗ  ΕΝΤΟΛΗ) ΚΑΙ ΟΛΑ ΤΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΒΗΜΑΤΑ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΡΟΛΟΙ. ΜΗΠΩΣ ΝΑ ΑΡΧΙΣΩ ΝΑ ΑΝΗΣΥΧΩ? DSLAM ΤΕΡΨΙΘΕΑΣ.ΑΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΣΤΗΝ ΑΝΤΙΣΤΟΙΧΗ ΠΕΡΙΟΧΗ ΜΕ ΣΧΕΤΙΚΗ ΕΜΠΕΙΡΙΑ ΣΤΟ ΘΕΜΑ ΘΑ ΗΤΑΝ ΚΑΛΟΔΕΧΟΥΜΕΝΗ Η ΒΟΗΘΕΙΑ 
> 
> ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΠΟΛΥ


Δεν θα ανησυχούσα πολύ για τα σφυράκια..το θέμα είναι να γίνει σφυράκι το δεύτερο (Αποστολή Εντολής στον ΟΤΕ) και για τα υπόλοιπα κάποιο ώραιο πρωινό θα γίνουν απότομα tick...πάντως στη θέση σου θα τηλεφωνούσα στην ΟΝ(μια κουβέντα είναι αλλά τι να κάνεις... φτιάξε καφέ, πάρε τα τσιγάρα και περίμενε) να βεβαιωθείς ότι το έχουν στείλει στον ΟΤΕ τουλάχιστον..

----------


## ntrim

> ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΚΑΙΝΟΥΡΓΙΟΣ ΣΤΟ FORUM. ΕΚΑΝΑ ΑΙΤΗΣΗ στις 10 /10, ΜΟΥ ΈΣΤΕΙΛΑΝ ΤΟΥΣ ΚΩΔΙΚΟΥΣ ΤΗΝ ΕΠΟΜΕΝΗ ΜΕ SMS. ΣΗΜΕΡΑ 25/10 ΚΑΙ ΒΛΕΠΟΝΤΑΣ ΣΤΟ ΓΡΑΦΗΜΑ (MY ON) NA ΕΧΩ ΣΦΥΡΑΚΙ ΜΟΝΟ ΣΤΟ ΠΡΩΤΟ  ΒΗΜΑ (ΔΙΑΧΕΙΡΙΣΗ  ΕΝΤΟΛΗ) ΚΑΙ ΟΛΑ ΤΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΒΗΜΑΤΑ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΡΟΛΟΙ. ΜΗΠΩΣ ΝΑ ΑΡΧΙΣΩ ΝΑ ΑΝΗΣΥΧΩ? DSLAM ΤΕΡΨΙΘΕΑΣ.ΑΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΣΤΗΝ ΑΝΤΙΣΤΟΙΧΗ ΠΕΡΙΟΧΗ ΜΕ ΣΧΕΤΙΚΗ ΕΜΠΕΙΡΙΑ ΣΤΟ ΘΕΜΑ ΘΑ ΗΤΑΝ ΚΑΛΟΔΕΧΟΥΜΕΝΗ Η ΒΟΗΘΕΙΑ 
> 
> ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΠΟΛΥ


Και εγώ έκανα αίτηση στις 9/10 και έχω και δεύτερο σφυράκι (OTE Works) από την 2η μέρα. Τϊποτα άλλο, όλα μια ησυχία!

Δυστυχώς, (ή ευτυχώς) τηλέφωνο δεν κατάφερα να πιάσω.  :Mad:

----------


## Qental

παιδες υπομονή!

Αίτηση 5/9
Προόθωση σε ΟΤΕ 7/9
Πρώτη ημ. ενεργοποιήσης 24/10
SMS ενεργοποιησης 17/10
Νέα ημ. ενεργοποίησης 29-31/10
SMS για εξοπλισμό 19/10
Παράδοση εξοπλισμού από ΕΛΤΑ 27/10
Ενεργοποιήση και απο Δευτέρα βλέπουμε ....

Οπότε υπομονή γιατι αν περιμένετε να πιάσετε γραμμή στο cc θα την χρειαστείτε !!!!!!

----------


## papajohn

> Papajohn κι εγω μια απο τα ιδια, Ηλιουπολη κι εγω.Μετα απο πρωτη απορριψη το χουν ξαναστειλει στον οτε απ τις 9-10.Την παρασκευη κλεινουν οι 13 εργασιμες που υποτιθεται πρεπει ν απαντησει ο οτε,μεχρι τωρα τιποτα,ουτε πιθανη ημερομηνια,απ τον οτε δεν βλεπουν καμια αιτηση,απ την ον λενε το χουμε στειλει..Αν εχεις καμια εξελιξη πες παντως..Εσενα ποτε σου ξαναστειλανε την αιτηση στον Οτε ρωτησες?


Εγω δεν έχω ακόμα νεότερα. Σε κάθε τηλέφωνο που παίρνω απλα επαληθεύω ότι δεν έχουν ιδέα και το κλείνω. Το πότε έστειλαν πάλι πίσω την αίτηση είναι αδιευκρίνιστο, αν το έχουν κάνει βασικά... Επίσης οι 13 εργάσιμες είναι για την υλοποίηση του βρόχου, κανονικά ο ΟΤΕ απαντάει με ημερομηνία μέσα σε 1-2 μέρες.  :Evil:

----------


## grphoto

Λοιπον εχω να αναφερω και αλλου φιλου την ενεργοποιηση, περιοχη Ηλισσια-Παγκρατι 210-725...

SMS για αποστολη εξοπλισμου - ενεργοποιηση σε 1 βδομαδα μετα την αιτηση
11 μερες μετα αποστολη εξοπλισμου
σε 14 μερες συνδεση  :One thumb up:

----------


## Tem

όλα πλέον τσεκαρισμένα. Απομένει να ολοκληρωθούν οι εργασίες ΟΤΕ  :One thumb up: 
Πιστεύω να μην κολήσω πολύ στις εργασίες αυτές

----------


## Link

Ρε παιδια γνωριζει κανεις αν κανω ακυρωση αιτησης μετα απο ποσο καιρο μπορω να κανω παλι νεα αιτηση μεσω νετ?Αμεσως?Ή την επομενη μερα?

----------


## agelop

Με την Ον που μίλησα μου είπε ο υπεύθυνος πως όλα είναι σωστά, πως δεν υπάρχει θέμα που έχω μονό στο πρώτο βήμα την βαριοπούλα και πως  29-30/10 θα μου στείλουν τον εξοπλισμό και μετά από 4-5 μέρες θα ενεργοποιηθώ. Μάλιστα ήταν τόσο σίγουρος που με ξαφνιάζει λίγο το όλο θέμα. Δεν ξέρω με αυτά που ακούω  στο  forum δεν τους πιστεύω και πολύ.
Να σας πω την αλήθεια προτιμώ να τους βρίζω κάθε μέρα παρά να ακυρώσω την αίτηση.

----------


## TLG

> Να σας πω την αλήθεια προτιμώ να τους βρίζω κάθε μέρα παρά να ακυρώσω την αίτηση.


 :Laughing:  :Laughing:   Μου αρεσει η προσεγγιση σου στο θεμα .....
Δες το θετικα λοιπον ...στο κατω κατω εχεις καπου να εκτονωνεις  την ενταση της ημερας ... :One thumb up:

----------


## papakion

> Ενεργοποίησης συνέχεια:
> 
> Παρέλαβα και τον εξοπλισμό χτες, τα εβαλα επανω,1060 up/ 14076 down το Pirelli με firmware 8 May 2007... 1.19S αν θυμαμαι. Τηλεόραση γιοκ... ντιπ για ντιπ, αναμένω...


26/10 σήμερα και αφου μιλησα με το τεχνικό τμημα χτες το βραδυ και μου υποσχέθηκε ο τεχνικός (α μην αναφερω ονομα) οτι σε 2 ωρες θα ειμαι οκ, τιποτα.....
Αντιθέτως απο 14076/1060 επεσε στα 60/66!! Σταθερα! και φυσικά ακόμα δεν έχω πάρει IP κανονική παρα μόνο αυτην του εσωτερικού δικτύου της On (10.189.x.x). Και ξανακαταθέτω οτι το Pirelli μου που παρελαβα στις 24/10 είχε παλιο firmware 1.19S.

----------


## conio72

> Ρε παιδια γνωριζει κανεις αν κανω ακυρωση αιτησης μετα απο ποσο καιρο μπορω να κανω παλι νεα αιτηση μεσω νετ?Αμεσως?Ή την επομενη μερα?



Για να "καθαρισει" η γραμμη σου απο οποιονδηποτε παροχο και να μπορεις να ξαναβαλεις καποιο αλλο ΑΔΣΛ, χρειαζονται 10 εργασιμες. Με λιγο πιεση ομως και βρισιδι, γιατι η τιμωρια σου που εγκαταλειεπεις τον (οποιο) παροχο για τα ματια καποιου αλλου (εστω και του ΟΤΕ), ειναι να σου κραταει μπλοκαρισμενη τη γραμμη για οσο τον παιρνει. Οχι οτι κερδιζει κατι απ'αυτο, αλλα ετσι, να σε ταλαιπωρησει για να μαθεις. Ακριβως οπως αντιδρα μια κακομαθημενη γκομενα...
 :Whistle:

----------


## dimitris_74

πηρα εξοπλισμο σήμερα αλλα και ακυρωση της αιτησης για msn αριθμο. νεα αιτηση να δω τι ημερομηνια θα μου δώσουν.

----------


## papakion

> πηρα εξοπλισμο σήμερα αλλα και ακυρωση της αιτησης για msn αριθμο. νεα αιτηση να δω τι ημερομηνια θα μου δώσουν.


Είδες δώρο σημερα που ελαβες από την On?  :Wink: 

Χρονια πολλά dimitris_74 :Clap:

----------


## conio72

Σημερα λοιπον, στα πλαισια της τακτικης "παιρνω καθε μερα και τους σπαω τ' @@", μου ειπε μια κυρια οτι βλεπει καταληκτικη ημερομηνια απο τον ΟΤΕ 7/11. (απο 30/11---->8/10---->7/11)Στην ερωτηση γιατι ο ΟΤΕ εμενα μου ειπε προχτες (τεταρτη) οτι εχει παραδωσει, μου ειπε οτι δεν ενημερωνουν τα συστηματα και δεν το βλεπει. Θα τους παραδωσει 7/11. Αντε να δουμε. Της ειπα ομως οτι αν μεχρι τις 7/11 μεσημερι δεν ειμαι ΟΝ, θα ακυρωσω και δε θελω να τους ξερω.

Αντε, δεκα μερες υπομονη ακομα...

Καλα κρασα,

Δρ. Κ

----------


## dimitris_athens

> Είδες δώρο σημερα που ελαβες από την On?


Κι εγώ σήμερα παρέλαβα τον εξοπλισμό.  :One thumb up: 
Μήπως κρατούσαν τον εξοπλισμό για να μας τον στείλουν στη γιορτή μας;  :Thinking: 

Η πορεία της αίτησης μου:

*Spoiler:*




			4/10/2007: Τηλεφωνική αίτηση
5/10/2007: Αποστολή δικαιολογητικών με fax
8/10/2007: Αποστολή αιτήματος στον οτε
9/10/2007: Απόρριψη αιτήματος από τον οτε. Αποστολή αιτήματος εκ νέου.
12/10/2007: Αποδοχή αιτήματος από τον οτε. Ημερομηνία παράδοσης 24/10/2007.
17/10/2007: Sms και e-mail από την on για ενεργοποίηση στις 29-31/10/2007.
23/10/2007: Sms και e-mail από την on για την αποστολή του εξοπλισμού.
26/10/2007: Παραλαβή του εξοπλισμού από τις Ταχυμεταφορές των ΕΛΤΑ.

----------


## agelop

ΡΕ ΛΕΣ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΚΑΝΩ ΚΑΙ ΕΓΩ ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗΣ ΜΠΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΠΑΡΩ ΚΑΙ ΕΓΩ ΚΑΝΑ ΔΩΡΑΚΙ, :Thinking:   ΓΙΑΤΙ ΜΕΧΡΙ ΤΗ ΓΙΩΡΤΗ ΜΟΥ ΦΕΞΕ ΜΟΥ.

----------


## kokonik

Εμενα η γιορτη μου ηταν ενα μηνα πριν..Την εβαψα!!Εκτος και αν γινει το θαυμα στα γεννεθλια μου τον Δεκεμβριο  :Twisted Evil: 

Σημερα παντως ελαβα ενα μηνυματακι που ελεγε οτι ο εξοπλισμος εχει δρομολογηθρι μεσω των ΕΛΤΑ και θα ειδοποιηθω για την παραλαβη εντος των επομενων ημερων

Θα ξαναερθει και αλλο μηνυμα δλδ?
Με Ελτα το στελνουν και οχι με κουριερ??

----------


## Rebel Scum

> Εμενα η γιορτη μου ηταν ενα μηνα πριν..Την εβαψα!!Εκτος και αν γινει το θαυμα στα γεννεθλια μου τον Δεκεμβριο 
> 
> Σημερα παντως ελαβα ενα μηνυματακι που ελεγε οτι ο εξοπλισμος εχει δρομολογηθρι μεσω των ΕΛΤΑ και θα ειδοποιηθω για την παραλαβη εντος των επομενων ημερων
> 
> Θα ξαναερθει και αλλο μηνυμα δλδ?
> Με Ελτα το στελνουν και οχι με κουριερ??


Και εγώ το έλαβα μέσω ΕΛΤΑ (την υπηρεσία courier που έχουν) μην ανησυχείς...θα σε καλέσειο μεταφορέας (εμένα με κάλεσε όταν ήταν καθοδόν!! πάλι καλά που ήταν η γυναίκα μου σπίτι) και σαν συμβουλή μην ακυρώσεις το ραντεβού που θα σου πουν διότι μπορεί να σε μεταθέσουν του Αγίου Ποτέ...α να έχεις και το παραδάκι μαζί..

----------


## Qental

> Εμενα η γιορτη μου ηταν ενα μηνα πριν..Την εβαψα!!Εκτος και αν γινει το θαυμα στα γεννεθλια μου τον Δεκεμβριο 
> 
> Σημερα παντως ελαβα ενα μηνυματακι που ελεγε οτι ο εξοπλισμος εχει δρομολογηθρι μεσω των ΕΛΤΑ και θα ειδοποιηθω για την παραλαβη εντος των επομενων ημερων
> 
> Θα ξαναερθει και αλλο μηνυμα δλδ?
> Με Ελτα το στελνουν και οχι με κουριερ??


θα σε παρουν τηλ απο τα ΕΛΤΑ να κανονισετε ημερα και ωρα παρδοσης, Don't worry :Smile:

----------


## shioiros

> θα σε παρουν τηλ απο τα ΕΛΤΑ να κανονισετε ημερα και ωρα παρδοσης, Don't worry


Εγώ φίλε από 16/10 sms και ακόμα τιποτε.  :Warning:

----------


## kokonik

> (εμένα με κάλεσε όταν ήταν καθοδόν!! πάλι καλά που ήταν η γυναίκα μου σπίτι) και σαν συμβουλή μην ακυρώσεις το ραντεβού που θα σου πουν διότι μπορεί να σε μεταθέσουν του Αγίου Ποτέ


Και ργω και η γυναικα μου το πρωι δεν ειμαστε σπιτι!Πιστευω να παρουν στο κινητο τηλεφωνο...
Δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση να πω οχι.Οπου και να ειμαι θα παω σπιτι.Θα περασω πναω απο αυτοκινητα,βουνα,λαγκαδια αλλα σπιτι θα ειμαι στην ωρα μου :Razz:

----------


## Tem

έτοιμος κι εγώ. Ολες οι επιλογές πλέον τσεκαρισμένες :One thumb up: . 
Τώρα τι γίνεται ?  :Thinking:

----------


## giwrgosth

> έτοιμος κι εγώ. Ολες οι επιλογές πλέον τσεκαρισμένες. 
> Τώρα τι γίνεται ?


Εξοπλισμό πήρες? Συνδέθηκες? Εγώ έχω σφυράκι ακόμη στον ΟΤΕ και τον εξοπλισμό, αλλά τον εξοπλισμό τον έχω παραλάβει από την Τρίτη και είμαι συνδεμένος από την Τετάρτη.
Οπότε μην δίνει και μεγάλη σημασιά στο τι βλέπεις στις επιλογές σου.

----------


## marco

Μια ερώτηση θα ήθελα να κάνω αν μπορεί κάποιος να μου πει.
Παρέλαβα σήμερα τον εξοπλισμό. Τώρα τι πρέπει να κάνω? Περιμένω να μου πουν άπο την on ημερομηνία ενεργοποιήσης? Η τον κάνω εγκατάσταση και περιμένω?

Ευχαριστώ πολύ.

----------


## Rebel Scum

> Μια ερώτηση θα ήθελα να κάνω αν μπορεί κάποιος να μου πει.
> Παρέλαβα σήμερα τον εξοπλισμό. Τώρα τι πρέπει να κάνω? Περιμένω να μου πουν άπο την on ημερομηνία ενεργοποιήσης? Η τον κάνω εγκατάσταση και περιμένω?
> 
> Ευχαριστώ πολύ.


Στο MyOn τι κόλπα βλέπεις(σφυράκια κτλ στη διαδικασία ενεργοποίησης) ; Σου έχουν δώσει ημερομηνία ενεργοποίησης ; Αν εννοείς αν χρεάζεται να συνδέσεις modem κτλ όχι δεν είναι απαραίτητο..όταν με το καλό γίνει η ενεργοποίηση τα συνδέεις..

----------


## Tem

όταν φαίνεται ότι έχουν ολοκληρωθεί οι εργασίες ΟΤΕ σημαίνει ότι ο βρόχος είναι έτοιμος ?
Εξοπλισμό έχω παραλάβει

----------


## Rebel Scum

> όταν φαίνεται ότι έχουν ολοκληρωθεί οι εργασίες ΟΤΕ σημαίνει ότι ο βρόχος είναι έτοιμος ?
> Εξοπλισμό έχω παραλάβει


Εγώ είδα τις εργασίες ΟΤΕ να έχουν ολοκληρωθεί(με φορητότητα) 2 εβδομάδες αφότου ενεργοποιήθηκα :Razz:

----------


## Tem

> Εγώ είδα τις εργασίες ΟΤΕ να έχουν ολοκληρωθεί(με φορητότητα) 2 εβδομάδες αφότου ενεργοποιήθηκα


 :Thinking: αυτό πρακτικά σημαίνει ότι μπορεί να ισχύει και το αντίστροφο. Να ενεργοποιηθώ δηλαδή 
μετά από δύο εβδομάδες  :Razz:

----------


## grphoto

> αυτό πρακτικά σημαίνει ότι μπορεί να ισχύει και το αντίστροφο. Να ενεργοποιηθώ δηλαδή 
> μετά από δύο εβδομάδες



Παρε τον NO-Name να σκαλισετε μαζι τις ρεκλετες σου  :Laughing:

----------


## DSLaManiaC

> Έχουμε εξελίξεις
> 
> 
> *Spoiler:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Σήμερα έγινε και ο εξοπλισμό "σφυράκι" απο ρολόι που ήταν.
Λογικά δευτέρα τον περιμένουμε. 
Ηδωμεν.  :Whistle:

----------


## Link

> Για να "καθαρισει" η γραμμη σου απο οποιονδηποτε παροχο και να μπορεις να ξαναβαλεις καποιο αλλο ΑΔΣΛ, χρειαζονται 10 εργασιμες. Με λιγο πιεση ομως και βρισιδι, γιατι η τιμωρια σου που εγκαταλειεπεις τον (οποιο) παροχο για τα ματια καποιου αλλου (εστω και του ΟΤΕ), ειναι να σου κραταει μπλοκαρισμενη τη γραμμη για οσο τον παιρνει. Οχι οτι κερδιζει κατι απ'αυτο, αλλα ετσι, να σε ταλαιπωρησει για να μαθεις. Ακριβως οπως αντιδρα μια κακομαθημενη γκομενα...


Δεν ημουν αρκετα σαφης.Δεν εχω αυτη τη στιγμη DSL απο κανενα παροχο και εχω κανει εδω και 22 μερες αιτηση στην ΟΝ.Μια ακυρωθηκε, μετα μου δωσαν ημερομηνια για 24/10 και φτανοντας προς τις 24/10 μου ειπαν οτι υπαρχει ακυρωση απο μεριας ΟΤΕ αλλα συγχρονως εξακολουθει να δινει ημερομηνια 24/10.Φυσικα η 24/10 περασε και δεν εγινε τιποτα.Για αυτο λεω να ακυρωσω πλεον την αιτηση και να κανω μια εντελως καινουρια μπας και δω καμια ασπρη μερα.Και πανω σε αυτο ηταν η ερωτηση μου.

----------


## Tem

> Παρε τον NO-Name να σκαλισετε μαζι τις ρεκλετες σου


προ καιρού είχε σπάσει μία  :Laughing:

----------


## giwrgosth

> όταν φαίνεται ότι έχουν ολοκληρωθεί οι εργασίες ΟΤΕ σημαίνει ότι ο βρόχος είναι έτοιμος ?
> Εξοπλισμό έχω παραλάβει


Τώρα που κοίταξα μου έβγαλε ότι παρέλαβα και τον εξοπλισμό (τον πήρα από την Τρίτη και έχω συνδεθεί από την Τετάρτη), αλλά μίλησα με την ΟΝ γιατί δεν έχω τηλέφωνο και μου είπαν ότι θα ενεργοποιηθώ την Δευτέρα, οπότε μην κοιτάς τα σφυράκια και απλά περίμενε  :Wink: 
Αν και κάτι μου λέει ότι Δευτέρα θα κάνουν πολλές ενεργοποιήσεις μαζί, γιατί αυτό το 29/10 το έχω ακούσει από 10 άτομα τουλάχιστον!

----------


## grphoto

> προ καιρού είχε σπάσει μία



Το θυμαμαι πολυ καλα, αλλα τωρα ειπε οτι πηρε το μηχανημα μετα απο αυτο το  ατυχημα.  :Smile: 

Και εγω εχω μια ενεργοποιηση κοντα στις 29/10 ,ειχα ακουσει για 2/11 αλλα θα δουμε την Δευτερα αν και εγω ειμαι μεσα στο "πακετο σας". Η γραμμη ειναι για ενα ON OFFICE φορητοτητα και 200 μετρα απο το DSLAM , με υπαρχον attenuation 3, περιμενω να σχισει  :Razz:

----------


## Tem

> Το θυμαμαι πολυ καλα, αλλα τωρα ειπε οτι πηρε το μηχανημα μετα απο αυτο το  ατυχημα. 
> 
> Και εγω εχω μια ενεργοποιηση κοντα στις 29/10 ,ειχα ακουσει για 2/11 αλλα θα δουμε την Δευτερα αν και εγω ειμαι μεσα στο "πακετο σας". Η γραμμη ειναι για ενα ON OFFICE φορητοτητα και 200 μετρα απο το DSLAM , με υπαρχον attenuation 3, περιμενω να σχισει


το έχω αγοράσει κι εγώ το καρφωτικό μηχάνημα και κάνει πολύ καλή δουλειά :Smile: .
Απο την επόμενη Δευτέρα μάλλον θα πάει η ενεργοποίηση :One thumb up:

----------


## eddie

παίδες εγώ έκανα αίτηση 30/9,πήρα τηλ χθες και μου είπαν ότι ημερομηνία ενεργοποίησης ήταν 24/10 αλλά λόγω ΟΤΕ δεν έγινε και μάλλον απο βδομάδα..εγώ γιατί το βλέπω χλωμό?

----------


## ntrim

Εγώ έκανα αίτηση στις 9/10, δεν τους πήρα ποτέ τηλέφωνο και σήμερα μου στείλανε sms ότι οι εργασίες ολοκληρώθηκαν και θα με ενεργοποιήσουν στις 8 με 12/11.

Μου είχαν πει τότε 20 εργάσιμες περίπου, οπότε μάλλον καλά πάει το πράγμα.

----------


## eddie

ok τότε να μην ανησυχώ ακόμα δηλ..

----------


## sotos1983

απο 14/03 ενεργοποιηθηκα 20/10. καλο? :Thinking: 
εφταιγε ο οτε μου ειπαν. περιμεναμε να μεταφερθει ο βρογχος, και μετα ψαχναμε τεχνικο. παρεπιπτοντως, μονο τηλεφωνο εχω, ιντερνετ ουσιαστικα ανυπαρκτο (60 download) ουτε tv.
ειχα ζητησει εκ νεου αριθμοδοτηση.
αυτα.

----------


## meteorix

βρε παιδια, εκανα 24/10 τηλεφωνικος αιτιση. αν δεν στειλω με φαξ τα εγγραφα (αιτισι, λογαριασμος οτε...) δε προχωρα η κατασταση; 
οταν εκανα την αιτιση, το παιδι απ την ον μου πε οτι δεν τα χρειαζονται αμεσος

----------


## original21paul

> βρε παιδια, εκανα 24/10 τηλεφωνικος αιτιση. αν δεν στειλω με φαξ τα εγγραφα (αιτισι, λογαριασμος οτε...) δε προχωρα η κατασταση; 
> οταν εκανα την αιτιση, το παιδι απ την ον μου πε οτι δεν τα χρειαζονται αμεσος


δεν υπαρχει προβλημα αν δεν τα στειλεις αμεσως,η αιτηση σου θα προχωρησει κανονικα!

----------


## agelop

ΚΑΙ ΕΓΩ ΕΚΑΝΑ ΑΙΤΗΣΗ 9/10 ΑΛΛΑ ΟΥΤΕ SMS ΕΛΑΒΑ, ΚΑΙ ΤΟ Η ΒΑΡΙΟΠΟΥΛΑ ΣΤΟ ''MY ON'' ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΚΟΜΑ ΣΤΟ ΠΡΩΤΟ ΒΗΜΑ, ΣΕ ΟΛΑ ΤΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΒΗΜΑΤΑ ΕΧΕΙ ΡΟΛΟΓΑΚΙ. ΠΩς ΤΟ ΒΛΕΠΕΤΕ? ΑΡΧΙΖΩ ΝΑ ΠΑΙΡΝΩ  ΑΝΑΠΟΔΕΣ :Mad:  ΔΙΚΑΙΩΣ?

----------


## ngeront

μπορεις αν θελεις να συνδεσεις τον αποκοδικωποιητη για να βλεπεις τα επιγεια ψηφιακα της ΝΕΤ μεχρι να γινει η ενεργοποιηση

----------


## dimitris_74

αντε να παραθεσω και εγω την μινι ως τωρα οδύσσεια μου με την on

7/10 αιτηση για φορητοτητα στην On telecoms για μετατροπη της isdn Μου στο ολα σε ενα.
19/10 τηλεφωνο στο CC και μου δινουν ημερομηνια φορητότητας 30/10
23/10 τηλεφωνο στο CC και πιθανη ημερομηνια ενεργοποίησης ειναι 31/10
24/10 τηλεφωνο απο on για παραδοση εξοπλισμου για τις 26/10
μεχρι εδω κλασικα ερώτηση ολα καλά? καποιο πρόβλημα? κανενα προβλημα η απαντηση ολα πανε καλά.  :Thinking: 
26/10 παραδοση εξοπλισμου κανονικά  :Clap: 
μεχρι εδω ολα ηταν φυσιολογικα

26/10 με καλούν απο το 6161770 και μου λενε οτι υπαρχει πρόβλημα με το msn νουμερο και θα πρεπει η να το κόψω εγω, η να το μεταφερω σαν δευτερο νουμερο στην ον και μετα να το κοψω.   :Evil: 
επιλεγω τον δρομο μεσω οτε και κλεινω το τηλεφωνο για να παρω το 134 να το κοψω. 
η τυπισα ενω της ειχα πει να με ξαναπαρει μεσα σε μιση ωρα να της δωσω το οκ οτι εκανα διακοπη και ποτε θα το κοψει ο οτε με γειώνει κανονικά και με παιρνει 3 ωρες αργοτερα στο κινητο που εχει μεινει απο μπαταρια. τελικα δεν μιλάμε και αναλαμβάνω να ενημερώσω εγω το CC στο 13801 αφου εχω εφοδιαστεί με καφε τσιγάρα, πληρως φορτισμένο ασυρματο με ανοιχτη ακροαση για την αναμονή.   :Laughing: 

τελικα μετα απο κανα μισάωρο απαντάει μια κοπελιτσα. για κακή της τυχη εχω κατα την διαρκεια της αναμονης την εμπνευση να το παίξω τουβλο και οτι μου ηρθε ο εξοπλισμος και δεν εχω ιντερνετ.  :Twisted Evil: 
και εδω αρχιζει να εχει ενδιαφέρον.
η κακόμοιρη η κοπελιτσα μου λέει οτι υπήρχε κάποιο πρόβλημα με την αιτηση σας και ο οτέ την απέριψε με απότελεσμα να την ξαναστείλουν.
ρωτάω τι πρόβλημα εχοντας στο νού μου το msn και μου λέει οτι δεν ειχα στειλει ταυτοτητα και λογαριασμο με αποτέλεσμα να την ακυρώσει ο οτε.  οεο?  της λέω πλάκα μου κανει γιατι εχω την απόδειξη απο το fax και θα την παω προσωπικά απο κει γιατι προφανως το φαξ τους δεν το κοιτανε.   :ROFL:  :ROFL: 

τεσπα της λεω περα απο αυτο δεν υπηρχε κάποιο άλλο πρόβλημα?
μου απαντα οχι. οκ της λέω. μια τελευταια ερώτηση, στο τμημα εξυπηρέτησης πελατών την Ον δεν κάλεσα? μου λεει ναι και της λέω πως ειναι δυνατον το πρωι απο το ιδιο τμημα να μου λεν οτι υπαρχει πρόβλημα με το Msn και να μην μου αναφέρουν δικαιολογητικά και το βράδυ να μου λεν για τα δικαιολογητικά και το msn να μην υπαρχει κάν σαν πρόβλημα. 
ειναι δυνατον να μην σημειώνει κάποιος στην έρμη την καρτέλα τυχον προβλήματα και άλλος να ξέρει το ένα και άλλος το άλλο?

τεσπα αφου ρώτησε κανα δυο υπευθυνους μου ειπε οτι όντως το msn πρεπει να το κόψω εγώ αλλα και πάλι δεν φαινεται πουθενά σαν πρόβλημα και το αφήσαμε εκεί το θέμα. 

τωρα υπομονη και ελπίζω να μην καναποστάρω εδω παρα μόνο στο εντυπωσεις ενεργοποιημενων χρηστών.  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## agelo55

> μπορεις αν θελεις να συνδεσεις τον αποκοδικωποιητη για να βλεπεις τα επιγεια ψηφιακα της ΝΕΤ μεχρι να γινει η ενεργοποιηση


ΒΕΒΑΙΑ

----------


## agelop

Έκανα και εγώ αίτηση στις 10/9 και ακόμα περιμένω για ενεργοποίηση. Εξοπλισμό δεν έχω λάβει αλλά ούτε μήνυμα για ενεργοποίηση έχω πάρει. Τέλος πάντων περιμένω.
Το πρόβλημα μου όμως είναι αλλού. Έριξα μια ματιά στα στατιστικά του router (speedtouch 585i) και βλέπω τα παρακάτω:

Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]: 255 / 1.023


Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [KB/MB]: 741,00 / 5,96


Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]: 12,0 / 0,0


Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]: 42,5 / 51,0 

SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]: 12,0 / 27,0


Vendor ID (Local/Remote): TMMB / GSPN


Loss of Framing (Local/Remote): 0 / 0


Loss of Signal (Local/Remote): 0 / 0


Loss of Power (Local/Remote): 0 / 0


Loss of Link (Remote): 0


Error Seconds (Local/Remote): 8 / 0


FEC Errors (Up/Down): 0 / 0


CRC Errors (Up/Down): 103 / 8


HEC Errors (Up/Down): 36 / 2

Από ότι βλέπετε το Line Attenuation είναι πολύ υψηλό. Λέτε να έχω πρόβλημα με τις ταχύτητες? Δεν θέλω να μου λένε μετα από την ΟΝ ότι δεν μπορεί να σηκώσει η γραμμή μου Ιντερνετ και TV και βεβια αν δεν μπορώ να ξερω να κάνω ακύρωση.
Ααα!!! Αν παίζει κάποιο ρόλο το Software Version του speedtouch είναι το 5.3.2.6.

----------


## kontras

Με τέτοιο attenuation λίγο χλωμό να έχεις ταχυτητα κοντα στην ονομαστική και χωρις διακοπες.Πόσο μάλλον να σου παίξει η τηλεόραση οπότε αν δείς προβλήματα απλά πέρνεις τηλέφωνο και ενημερώνεις για την κατασταση.αν δεις ότι δεν μπορεί να γίνει τίποτα (που δεν θα μπορεί να γινει!!!)απλά απαιτείς να βγάλουν την τηλεοραση από το πακέτο σου.

----------


## intech

> Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]: 42,5 / 51,0 
> 
> SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]: 12,0 / 27,0


Απορία, πως γίνεται SNR 27 Att 51
Με SNR 27 to Att πρέπει να είναι μικρότερο απο 10!!! :Thinking:

----------


## agelop

Δεν ξέρω μήπως το speedtouch δεν μετραει σωστα :Thinking:

----------


## intech

Πόσο απέχεις απο το DSLAM?

----------


## agelop

1. Βάζοντας τα παραπάνω στατιστικά (Line Attenuation Down:51) στο προγραματακι που μου δείχνει την  θεωρητική ταχύτητα στης γραμμής μου λεει ότι απέχω περίπου 3600 μέτρα, αλλά επιμένω πως δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο τα στατιστικά που μου δίνει το speeedtouch 585i είναι και τα πραγματικά. 
2. Μήπως μπορώ εγώ να κάνω κάτι για να βελτιώσω το Line Attenuation Down?. Το σπίτι είναι νεόκτιστο όπότε όλα τα καλώδια είναι  καινούργια. Να προσθέσω κάτι, ότι πάνω στην γραμμή λειτουργεί και ο συναγερμός. Δεν ξέρω αν αυτό παίζει κάποιο ρόλο ή όχι διότι η κεντρική γραμμή που έρχεται από το κουτί της πολυκατοικίας μου είναι στο γραφείο μου όπου έχω βάλει κατευθείαν το router, και μετά διαμοιράζεται σε ολόκληρο το σπίτι ( τηλεφωνικές συσκευές και συναγερμός). 
Οποιαδήποτε συμβουλή δεκτή. 
Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ εκ των προτέρων.

----------


## Tem

> 1. Βάζοντας τα παραπάνω στατιστικά (Line Attenuation Down:51) στο προγραματακι που μου δείχνει την  θεωρητική ταχύτητα στης γραμμής μου λεει ότι απέχω περίπου 3600 μέτρα, αλλά επιμένω πως δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο τα στατιστικά που μου δίνει το speeedtouch 585i είναι και τα πραγματικά. 
> 2. Μήπως μπορώ εγώ να κάνω κάτι για να βελτιώσω το Line Attenuation Down?. Το σπίτι είναι νεόκτιστο όπότε όλα τα καλώδια είναι  καινούργια. Να προσθέσω κάτι, ότι πάνω στην γραμμή λειτουργεί και ο συναγερμός. Δεν ξέρω αν αυτό παίζει κάποιο ρόλο ή όχι διότι η κεντρική γραμμή που έρχεται από το κουτί της πολυκατοικίας μου είναι στο γραφείο μου όπου έχω βάλει κατευθείαν το router, και μετά διαμοιράζεται σε ολόκληρο το σπίτι ( τηλεφωνικές συσκευές και συναγερμός). 
> Οποιαδήποτε συμβουλή δεκτή. 
> Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ εκ των προτέρων.


αν είσαι τόσο μακρυά , δυστυχώς δεν μπορείς να βελτιώσεις τίποτα

----------


## cnp5

> 1. Βάζοντας τα παραπάνω στατιστικά (Line Attenuation Down:51) στο προγραματακι που μου δείχνει την  θεωρητική ταχύτητα στης γραμμής μου λεει ότι απέχω περίπου 3600 μέτρα, αλλά επιμένω πως δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο τα στατιστικά που μου δίνει το speeedtouch 585i είναι και τα πραγματικά. 
> 2. Μήπως μπορώ εγώ να κάνω κάτι για να βελτιώσω το Line Attenuation Down?. Το σπίτι είναι νεόκτιστο όπότε όλα τα καλώδια είναι  καινούργια. Να προσθέσω κάτι, ότι πάνω στην γραμμή λειτουργεί και ο συναγερμός. Δεν ξέρω αν αυτό παίζει κάποιο ρόλο ή όχι διότι η κεντρική γραμμή που έρχεται από το κουτί της πολυκατοικίας μου είναι στο γραφείο μου όπου έχω βάλει κατευθείαν το router, και μετά διαμοιράζεται σε ολόκληρο το σπίτι ( τηλεφωνικές συσκευές και συναγερμός). 
> Οποιαδήποτε συμβουλή δεκτή. 
> Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ εκ των προτέρων.


Έχεις βάλει φίλτρο πριν το συναγερμό (αν αυτός φυσικά συνδέετε στο τηλέφωνο); Αν δεν έχει φίλτρο τότε μπορεί εκεί να βρίσκονται τα προβλήματά σου... Ο θόρυβος από τηλεφωνικές συσκευές μπορεί να επηρεάσει τις τιμές attenuation αφού στη πραγματικότητα το attenuation είναι η εξασθένηση του σήματος από το modem στο κέντρο έως το modem στο σπίτι σου. Συνήθως και κάτω από φυσιολογικές συνθήκες η εξασθένηση οφείλετε στην απόσταση χωρίς όμως να είναι και ο μοναδικός λόγος...

----------


## strkomis

> Αλλα τι να κανω τωρα? Κουραστηκα, βαρεθηκα και βλεπω και χιλια δυο προβληματα που εχουν αλλοι χρηστες, μηπως τελικα να υποκυψω στον εκβιασμο (γιατι περι εκβιασμου προκειται, μεσω καψονιου), και να παω στο conn-x talk στα 2048 να τελειωνουμε? Δε θα εχω την TV και τις κλησεις στο εξωτερικο, αλλα σαμπως κι αυτοι που ειναι στην ΟΝ τα'χουνε? Κι οσοι τα χουνε, οι ταχυτητες ειναι χαμηλες, η τηλεφωνια αθλια και η TV με χιλια ζορια. Τουλαχιστον στον ΟΤΕ θα εχω ενα σταθερο δικτυο, χωρις disconnect και restart ολη την ωρα. Αλλα δε μου καθεται καλα να τους κατσω τελικα...
> Καμμια ιδεα/βοηθεια/προταση/συσταση/δικτυο/φαι/νερο?


Εκανα ακριβως αυτο που λες...
Και ξερεις κατι; η connx 1024 που μου εβαλαν σε 4 εργασιμες (!!!), πραγματικα ΠΕΤΑΕΙ...
Τωρα περιμενω και απο την ΟΝ να με ενεργοποιησει (εχω κανει αιτηση για ΑνΤοΒ απο τις 20.9.2007) αλλα μεχρι τωρα ουτε φωνη ουτε ακροαση...

----------


## papakion

Στο αρχικό θεμα του thread:

Αιτηση 5/10/2007
Ενεργοποίηση 27/10/2007

Μεχρι στιγμής ολα καλα!

----------


## ankouts

> Πολύ γρήγορους σας βλέπω εσάς. Εγώ έκανα αίτηση 18/09 για καινούρια γραμμή, παρέλαβα εξοπλισμό μετά από 10 περίπου ημέρες, ο ΟΤΕ ήρθε και έβαλε την γραμμή στις 11/10 (τον είδα και μίλησα μαζί του), στο σύστημα της ΟΝ είναι όλα ενεργοποιημένα.. και ακόμα ούτε φωνή ούτε ακρόαση από την ΟΝ.
> Βέβαια προσπάθησα 4,5 φορές να μιλήσω μαζί τους, αλλά φαντάζει απίθανο!!!


Και βέβαια να πώ ότι ακόμα συνεχίζουν να αδιαφορούν πλήρως. Και στο τηλέφωνο βέβαια δε σου απαντούν και κάτι καινούριο, περίμενετε sms λένε. Αμ δε που θα περιμένω!!! Σύντομα θα κάνω ακύρωση και ας κόψουν το κεφάλι τους. Δε μπορεί ο οτε να είναι πιο γρήγορος από την ΟΝ. Δηλαδή έλεος!!! Μια, δυο συνδέσεις πρέπει να κάνουν και ενεργοποίηση στο σύστημά τους. Ελεος!!!

----------


## marco

Ο εξοπλισμός μου έχει έρθει στις 26/10. Κοίταξα την πορεία της αίτησης  και είναι όλα τρεκαρισμένα. Τους παίρνω τηλέφωνο και μου είπαν θα συνδεθώ στις 2/11, την Παρασκευή. Είχα κάνει αίτηση για νέα γραμμή. Τους ρωτάω πρέπει να κλείσω ραντεβού με τεχνικό για να έρθει να δει τον κατανεμητή κλπ κλπ. Μου είπαν δεν χρειάζεται, μόνο αν υπάρξει πρόβλημα την Παρασκευή και δεν γίνει η σύνδεση.
 Σίγουρα δεν χρειάζεται να έρθει τεχνικός? :Thinking:

----------


## dimitris_athens

> Στο αρχικό θεμα του thread:
> 
> Αιτηση 5/10/2007
> Ενεργοποίηση 27/10/2007
> 
> Μεχρι στιγμής ολα καλα!


Μετά από πόσες ώρες ήσουν online και το τηλέφωνο μέχρι πότε ήταν νεκρό;

Αν μπορεί κάποιος να βοηθήσει...:
Μου είχαν δώσει ημερομηνία ενεργοποίησης 29/10 και από τις 9:00 το πρωί δεν έχω τηλέφωνο και internet. Δηλαδή το λαμπάκι του adsl μένει σταθερά αναμμένο αλλά δεν παίρνει ώρα και δεν κατεβάζει το config file. Ασφαλώς δεν παίρνει εξωτερική Ip, παρά μόνο την 10.χχχ.χχχ... Το τηλέφωνο είναι εντελώς νεκρό.
Μίλησα τώρα με την on και μου είπαν να αφήσω ανοιχτό το router και να περιμένω. Δεν έχουν λέει ολοκληρωθεί η εργασίες.
Ισχύει αυτό ή μήπως μπορώ να κάνω κι εγώ κάτι για να τους βοηθήσω να ολοκληρώσουν...

Για την ιστορία: Αίτηση με φορητότητα στις 4/10
Τα στατιστικά της γραμμής είναι: Noise down 10 και Attenuation 18
και από ταχύτητες λέει down 15227 up 1023.

Να δοκιμάσω αυτό που αναφέρει ο fbs εδώ;  :Thinking:

----------


## Tem

> Ο εξοπλισμός μου έχει έρθει στις 26/10. Κοίταξα την πορεία της αίτησης  και είναι όλα τρεκαρισμένα. Τους παίρνω τηλέφωνο και μου είπαν θα συνδεθώ στις 2/11, την Παρασκευή. Είχα κάνει αίτηση για νέα γραμμή. Τους ρωτάω πρέπει να κλείσω ραντεβού με τεχνικό για να έρθει να δει τον κατανεμητή κλπ κλπ. Μου είπαν δεν χρειάζεται, μόνο αν υπάρξει πρόβλημα την Παρασκευή και δεν γίνει η σύνδεση.
>  Σίγουρα δεν χρειάζεται να έρθει τεχνικός?


έχεις κάνει αίτηση για ανενεργό βρόχο ?

----------


## marco

> έχεις κάνει αίτηση για ανενεργό βρόχο ?


Ναι έχω κάνει. Δεν ξέρω αν έχει σημασία αλλά το πάνω διαμέρισμα οταν τελείωσε το οίκημα, εβαλε οτε (απλή σύνδεση τηλεφώνου). Δηλαδή υπάρχουν εγκαταστάσεις στο κτίριο.

----------


## papakion

> Μετά από πόσες ώρες ήσουν online και το τηλέφωνο μέχρι πότε ήταν νεκρό;


Στην περίπτωσή μου η τηλεφωνία αλλαξε αμέσως στις 18/10/2007 (μπορει και να ηταν 1 ωρίτσα μονο νεκρο-δεν το παρακολουθησα) και on line ημουν στις 26/10/2007 (πλήρως στις 27/10/2007)

Σημ: δεν εχω λάβει ποτέ SMS ή e-mail για πιθανη ημερομηνια ενεργοποίησης. Μονο για τον εξοπλισμό και τους κωδικούς MyOn. Ισως φταιει που τους κυνηγησα καθως ειχε αλλαξει 10 μερες νωρίτερα ο ΟΤΕ σε Οn και ας ελεγε το cc πιθανη ημερομηνια ενεργοποίησης 29/10. (Ελατε στο Μενιδι, όλα γινονται πιο γρηγορα για On... γιατι για 4net... asta)

----------


## porcupine

μετά απο 8 μέρες χωρίς εισερχόμενες, επιτέλους όλα δείχνου να δουλεύουν ρολόι  :One thumb up: 
λόγω πατάτας του οτε,που είχε ρίξει την γραμμή άλλου επάνω μου....
ίντερνετ χωρίς downtime απο τις 01:00 το πρωί στα 14mbit.
Κατέβασα transformers HD 8gb με 12 καρφωμένα απο torrent  :ROFL: 
φτου φτου φτου!!! πάμε!

----------


## CMS

> μετά απο 8 μέρες χωρίς εισερχόμενες, επιτέλους όλα δείχνου να δουλεύουν ρολόι 
> λόγω πατάτας του οτε,που είχε ρίξει την γραμμή άλλου επάνω μου....
> ίντερνετ χωρίς downtime απο τις 01:00 το πρωί στα 14mbit.
> Κατέβασα transformers HD 8gb με 12 καρφωμένα απο torrent 
> φτου φτου φτου!!! πάμε!


καλή συνέχεια φίλε ... καλορίζικη η σύνδεση ... :One thumb up: 

εύχομαι να συνεχίσεις έτσι ... τουλάχιστον να ανταμοιφθείς και ψυχολογικά για το πρόβλημα που είχες στην αρχή ... :Smile:

----------


## giwrgosth

> Ναι έχω κάνει. Δεν ξέρω αν έχει σημασία αλλά το πάνω διαμέρισμα οταν τελείωσε το οίκημα, εβαλε οτε (απλή σύνδεση τηλεφώνου). Δηλαδή υπάρχουν εγκαταστάσεις στο κτίριο.


Αφού υπάρχει εγκατάσταση στο κτίριο θα υπάρχει και στο διαμέρισμα, οπότε δεν χρειάζετε τεχνικός, σύνδεσε σε κάποια τηλεφωνική πρίζα το splitter με κάποια τηλεφωνική συσκευή και το modem και περίμενε να το δεις να συγχρονίζει. Εννοείτε φυσικά πως στο διαμέρισμά σου υπάρχει τηλεφωνική πρίζα, έτσι? Στην απίθανη περίπτωση να μην υπάρχει θες ηλεκτρολόγο να σου περάσει γραμμή.

----------


## Tem

λογικά κι εγώ πρέπει να ενεργοποιηθώ σύντομα. Θέλω να είμαι αισιόδοξος ως προς το αποτέλεσμα

----------


## tronix

Αγαπητοί φίλοι 
Βρήκα την ευκαιρία να σας ρωτήσω για το προβλημά που αντιμετωπίζουμε με την ενεργοποίηση της on.
Έχουμε παραλάβει τον εξοπλισμό και έχουμε ημερομηνία ενεργοποιήσης 25  -29 Οκτωβρίου,μεταφορά απο ΟΤΕ .
Από την παρασκευή 26/09/2007 δεν έχουυμε τηλέφωνο αλλα το internet έιναι ενεργό (connex) τι στο καλό συμβαίνει ;
Ευχαριστώ πολύ

----------


## ariadgr

> Αγαπητοί φίλοι 
> Βρήκα την ευκαιρία να σας ρωτήσω για το προβλημά που αντιμετωπίζουμε με την ενεργοποίηση της on.
> Έχουμε παραλάβει τον εξοπλισμό και έχουμε ημερομηνία ενεργοποιήσης 25  -29 Οκτωβρίου,μεταφορά απο ΟΤΕ .
> Από την παρασκευή 26/09/2007 δεν έχουυμε τηλέφωνο αλλα το internet έιναι ενεργό (connex) τι στο καλό συμβαίνει ;
> Ευχαριστώ πολύ


Πάρε αύριο τις βλάβες ΟΤΕ *121* (από άλλη τηλεφωνική σύνδεση) και ρώτα σε τι κατάσταση βρίσκεται η γραμμή σου. Αν δε βγάλεις άκρη με το 121, πάρε το 134.

----------


## tronix

Δυστυχώς η απάντηση απο τον οτε ήταν ότι έχουμε μεταφερθεί σε αλλο παροχεα και μετα απο επισκεψη στα γραφεια της ΟΝ η απαντηση ηταν καντε υπομονη θα το φτιάξουμε!!!!!!

----------


## ariadgr

> Δυστυχώς η απάντηση απο τον οτε ήταν ότι έχουμε μεταφερθεί σε αλλο παροχεα και μετα απο επισκεψη στα γραφεια της ΟΝ η απαντηση ηταν καντε υπομονη θα το φτιάξουμε!!!!!!


Ρώτησε τον ΟΤΕ, πως τη στιμή που έχεις μεταφερθεί στο Full LLU του άλλου παρόχου, δουλεύει το Conn-x στην ίδια γραμμή.  :Whistle:

----------


## tronix

Για να δούμε!
Ευχαριστώ πολύ!
Ελπιζω να μη καταλήξω όπως κάποιος άλλος φίλος χωρίς τηλέφωνο για 3 μήνες!!!

----------


## turbojugend_gr

Ελπίζεις δεν ελπίζεις εγώ έχω 15 μέρες με νούμερο αλλουνού... τι να λέμε τώρα, είναι καθαρά θέμα τύχης.  :Thumb down:

----------


## Bill30f

> Ελπίζεις δεν ελπίζεις εγώ έχω 15 μέρες με νούμερο αλλουνού... τι να λέμε τώρα, είναι καθαρά θέμα τύχης.


τι να πω :RTFM:  και εγώ που ήμουν 3 μήνες με άλλο νούμερο, τουλάχιστον δεν με χρέωσαν τα τηλέφωνα που είχα κάνει, ούτε μου φαίνεται το πήραν χαμπάρι.

----------


## turbojugend_gr

*offtopic:*
Έμένα έχουν και 15 μέρες που κάθε μέρα μέχρι το βράδυ θα λυθεί το θέμα, προχθές το πρωί δοκιμάζω να δω αν έγινε τπτ, βλέπω ΤΟ ΝΟΥΜΕΡΟ ΜΟΥ γύρισε κανονικά!!! Στέλνω 4-5 μυνήματα στο κόσμο να ενημερώσω, έχω 1-2 επιτυχημένες κλήσεις, κοιμάμε και το απόγευμα είχα πάλι το παλιο!!!!! ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΡΑΓΙΚΟΙ οι άνθρωποι!!!

----------


## CMS

Απίστευτα μυνήματα ...τραγελαφικές καταστάσεις ...όσο διαβάζεις τρομοκρατείσαι ...

Εδώ καράβια χάνονται ... βαρκούλες αρμενίζουνε ... είναι η κατάσταση στο Full LLU

----------


## Avesael

Όπως λέει και γνωστός δημοσιογράφος αθλητικής επικαιρότητας: "Είναι να γελά κανείς"

Edit: Δε μας φτάνουν όλα τα άλλα, τώρα σέρνεται και το ιντερνετ. Και μιλάμε για απλό browsing ρε γαμώτο μου...
Απλό browsing!!!!  :Wall: 
Δεν τους αντέχω άλλο...
Ένα connex στα 8 και να πάνε να γα*ν*ηθούν....
Φτάνει πια...

----------


## agelop

Λέτε να παίζει κανα ρόλο για το πολυ υψηλό Line Attenuationπου έχω η παλια καρτα δυκτίου(ενσωματομένη στο motherboard P5P800 asus) στην οποία έχω συνδεδεμενο μεσω enthernet το router?

----------


## ariadgr

> Λέτε να παίζει κανα ρόλο για το πολυ υψηλό Line Attenuationπου έχω η παλια καρτα δυκτίου(ενσωματομένη στο motherboard P5P800 asus) στην οποία έχω συνδεδεμενο μεσω enthernet το router?


Άσχετο το attenuation της ADSL με το hardware του υπολογιστή σου.

----------


## ermis292

23/ 10 ΕΝΕΡΓΟΠΟΙΗΣΗ Χωρις εισερχομενες 2-3 μερες Χωρις Ιντερνετ για μια εβδομαδα.
29/10 Συνδεση Ιντερνετ 

Εχω ζητήσει 3play.
Η ταχυτητά μου στο ΙΝΤΕΡΝΕΤ είναι ~2 ΜΒps Απο την εμπειρια σας, Θα ήθελα να μαθω αν αυτή θα ειναι η τελική ταχύτητα μου, που υποστηρίζεται από την γραμμή μου ή υπαρχουν περιθώρια βελτίωσης ωστε να μπορεσω να χρησιμοποιήσω και την IPTV και ποσο χρόνο μπορει να παρουν οι δοκιμές απο την εταιρεια 
Υποθετω οτι κανουν δοκιμές επειδη βλεπω το πρωι οτι υπαρχουν αποσυνδεσεις στο ADSL.

Χρησιμοποισα το calculator που υπαρχει σε αλλη σελίδα και βλεπω οτι Θεωρητικα μπορει η γραμμη μου να φτασει τα 8Mps. Εχει νοημα η IPTV σε αθτη την ταχυτητα ή πρεπει να ζητησω να μην με χρεωνουν για την τηλεοραση πριν περασει το 10 ημερο της υπαναχώρησης;

----------


## ariadgr

> 23/ 10 ΕΝΕΡΓΟΠΟΙΗΣΗ Χωρις εισερχομενες 2-3 μερες Χωρις Ιντερνετ για μια εβδομαδα.
> 29/10 Συνδεση Ιντερνετ 
> 
> Εχω ζητήσει 3play.
> Η ταχυτητά μου στο ΙΝΤΕΡΝΕΤ είναι ~2 ΜΒps Απο την εμπειρια σας, Θα ήθελα να μαθω αν αυτή θα ειναι η τελική ταχύτητα μου, που υποστηρίζεται από την γραμμή μου ή υπαρχουν περιθώρια βελτίωσης ωστε να μπορεσω να χρησιμοποιήσω και την IPTV και ποσο χρόνο μπορει να παρουν οι δοκιμές απο την εταιρεια 
> Υποθετω οτι κανουν δοκιμές επειδη βλεπω το πρωι οτι υπαρχουν αποσυνδεσεις στο ADSL.
> 
> Χρησιμοποισα το calculator που υπαρχει σε αλλη σελίδα και βλεπω οτι Θεωρητικα μπορει η γραμμη μου να φτασει τα 8Mps. Εχει νοημα η IPTV σε αθτη την ταχυτητα ή πρεπει να ζητησω να μην με χρεωνουν για την τηλεοραση πριν περασει το 10 ημερο της υπαναχώρησης;


Με downstream attenuation 46, η γραμμή σου θεωρητικά *μετά βίας θα μπορούσε να φτάσει τα 7Mbps*. Αν προσθέσεις και το θόρυβο που φαίνεται να έχεις, *μην περιμένεις πάνω από 4Mbps* με την υπάρχουσα κατάσταση της καλωδίωσής σου και την απόστασή σου από το DSLAM.
Παραπάνω από τα 2Mbps θα μπορούσε να πάει, μέχρι το SNR να κατέβει κοντά στα 6dB.

H τηλεόραση δεν πρόκειται να δουλέψει με τόσο χαμηλή ταχύτητα, άρα μάλλον θα ζητήσεις αλλαγή στο "Τηλεφωνία και Internet" εαν δεν αλλάξει κάτι με τα στατιστικά σου.

Έλεγξε ότι δεν υπάρχει κάποιο πρόβλημα με την καλωδίωσή σου, και βεβαιώσου ότι χρησιμοποιείς φίλτρο πριν από κάθε τηλεφωνική συσκευή.

----------


## paixthsss

> Δυστυχώς η απάντηση απο τον οτε ήταν ότι έχουμε μεταφερθεί σε αλλο παροχεα και μετα απο επισκεψη στα γραφεια της ΟΝ η απαντηση ηταν καντε υπομονη θα το φτιάξουμε!!!!!!





> Ρώτησε τον ΟΤΕ, πως τη στιμή που έχεις μεταφερθεί στο Full LLU του άλλου παρόχου, δουλεύει το Conn-x στην ίδια γραμμή.


Ότι θέλουν λένε στον ΟΤΕ. Πάντα τα ρίχνουν στους άλλους. Όχι ότι και οι άλλοι κάνουν τη δουλειά πάντα σωστά...

----------


## campero

-στην ιστοσελιδα της ον φαινεται ημερομηνια καταχωρησης 23/10, 
-εχω οτενετ για την οποια ζητησα καταργηση και επιβεβαιωθηκε οτι θα γινει σημερα-να δουμε και τι ωρα!! (δεν ηθελα να τα αναλαβει η ον γιατι δεν ξερω τι θα καταργηθειι η οχι, γραμμη/συνδρομη δλδ..).
-πηρα και τηλ σημερα την ΟΝ και μου ειπε οτι τα εχει λαβει τα χαρτια, και μεσος χρονος ενεργοποιησης 25 εργασιμες.
-δεν ηξεραν λεπτομερειες για τοπικο κεντρο ηλιουπολης 

αυτα προς το παρον

----------


## ermis292

> Με downstream attenuation 46, η γραμμή σου θεωρητικά *μετά βίας θα μπορούσε να φτάσει τα 7Mbps*. Αν προσθέσεις και το θόρυβο που φαίνεται να έχεις, *μην περιμένεις πάνω από 4Mbps* με την υπάρχουσα κατάσταση της καλωδίωσής σου και την απόστασή σου από το DSLAM.
> Παραπάνω από τα 2Mbps θα μπορούσε να πάει, μέχρι το SNR να κατέβει κοντά στα 6dB.
> 
> H τηλεόραση δεν πρόκειται να δουλέψει με τόσο χαμηλή ταχύτητα, άρα μάλλον θα ζητήσεις αλλαγή στο "Τηλεφωνία και Internet" εαν δεν αλλάξει κάτι με τα στατιστικά σου.
> 
> Έλεγξε ότι δεν υπάρχει κάποιο πρόβλημα με την καλωδίωσή σου, και βεβαιώσου ότι χρησιμοποιείς φίλτρο πριν από κάθε τηλεφωνική συσκευή.


Κατεβάζω με 178 kBps από NVIDIA.

Βλεπω οτι στο UPLOAD το SNR παιζει απο 10-24 db και το ATT απο 44-49 db.
Και τα δύο ανεβαίνουν αναλογικά, και οχι αντίστροφα όπως θα περίμενα.Είναι λογικό;
Δεν ειναι περίεργες τοσο μεγάλες διακυμάνσεις στο SNR;

Ποια ειναι η διαδικασία για να αλλάξω πακέτο σε "Τηλεφωνία και Internet" θα το δεχθούν και μετά το πρώτο δεκαήμερο ή θα με χρεώνουν για IPTV που δεν μπορώ να χρησιμοποιήσω;
το έχει κανει κανείς; νομίζω ότι πρεπει να περιμένω να δω που θα με συγχρονίσουν τελικά.
Είπαν οτι θα το κοιτάξουν μέχρι τέλος της εβδομάδας.

----------


## ariadgr

> Βλεπω οτι στο UPLOAD το SNR παιζει απο 10-24 db και το ATT απο 44-49 db.
> Και τα δύο ανεβαίνουν αναλογικά, και οχι αντίστροφα όπως θα περίμενα.Είναι λογικό;
> Δεν ειναι περίεργες τοσο μεγάλες διακυμάνσεις στο SNR;
> 
> Ποια ειναι η διαδικασία για να αλλάξω πακέτο σε "Τηλεφωνία και Internet" θα το δεχθούν και μετά το πρώτο δεκαήμερο ή θα με χρεώνουν για IPTV που δεν μπορώ να χρησιμοποιήσω;
> το έχει κανει κανείς; νομίζω ότι πρεπει να περιμένω να δω που θα με συγχρονίσουν τελικά.
> Είπαν οτι θα το κοιτάξουν μέχρι τέλος της εβδομάδας.


1) Όπως σου έγραψα και πριν, έλεγξε ότι δεν υπάρχει κάποιο πρόβλημα με την καλωδίωσή σου, και βεβαιώσου ότι χρησιμοποιείς φίλτρο πριν από κάθε τηλεφωνική συσκευή.

2) Ζήτ από την On (καλύτερα με email) να σε κλειδώσουν σε ταχύτητα 4Mbps και δώσε μας ξανά στατιστικά όταν αυτό γίνει.

----------


## dimitris_74

τελικα συνεχίζουν να με εκπλήσουν δυσάρεστα.
μολις ελαβα ενα τηλέφωνο απο την ον για το αν εχω κόψει το msn μου στο isdn το οποίο έχει κοπεί απο την δευτέρα και έχω ενημερώσει το 13801 τηλεφωνικα.
προφανως ο υπαλληλος του 13801 επαιζε με κάτι αλλο την ώρα που μιλούσαμε.
αποτέλεσμα θα σταλέι εντός τριών ημερών απο σήμερα η αίτηση μου και ξαναμετράμε.
την βλέπω την δουλειά οτι δεν εχουν δίκτυο στην περιοχή μου και πουλάνε αέρα.

----------


## toxotis70

Aisxos !!!
Εδω κι εναμιση μηνα με παιδεβουν ...
Τη μια εχει προβλημα ο ΟΤΕ , την αλλη κανανε λαθος αυτοι, ΕΛΕΟΣ!!!
Τωρα μου λενε οτι δεν θα εχω τον ιδιο αριθμο (φορητοτητα) απο δικο τους λαθος.
Μου  εχουν κοψει το τηλεφωνο εδω κι ενα μηνα και δεν μπορω να κανω τιποτα.
Οσες φορε επικοινωνησα μαζι τους, περιμενα πανω απο μια ωρα και τιποτα.
Απο τον Αννα στο Καιαφα.

Θελω να κανω ακυρωση, μπορω ?

----------


## papakion

> Θελω να κανω ακυρωση, μπορω ?


Παντου και παντα!

----------


## toxotis70

Πρεπει να πληρωσω κατι?

----------


## papakion

> Πρεπει να πληρωσω κατι?


Όχι, δεν υπάρχει τελος απενεργοποίησης. Ψαξε στο φορουμ αντίστοιχα thread... :Cool:

----------


## DSLaManiaC

> Σήμερα έγινε και ο εξοπλισμό "σφυράκι" απο ρολόι που ήταν.
> Λογικά δευτέρα τον περιμένουμε. 
> Ηδωμεν.


http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...&postcount=990

 :Respekt:

----------


## kosnik

Επιτελους σημερα κι εγω ειχα νεοτερα απ την Ον..

20-9 αιτηση, απορριπτεται απ τον οτε.
9-10 νεα αποστολη διρθωμενη,ΣΥΜΦΩΝΑ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΟΝ.
Μεχρι κ τις 27-10,το μονο που ξεραν να μου πουνε ειναι οτι η αιτηση εχει ξαναστειλει.Ουτε ημερομηνια παραδοσης της γραμμης,τπτ.Απ τον οτε δεν βλεπανε τπτ στο wcrm.
 Την κυριακη τους στελνω μαιλ κ τους λεω οτι θελω να κανω ακυρωση γιατι δεν εχει νοημα να περιμενω στα τυφλα κτλ.
Πριν κανα τεταρτο τους ξαναπηρα (μονο 3 λεπτα αναμονη!) και ως δια μαγειας ξερανε!
13-11 παρδιδει τη γραμμη οτε.Η πλακα ειναι επειδη πιεσα λιγο τον υπαλληλο να μ πει γιατι τοση καθυστερηση απ τις 9-10 που ξαναστειλανε υποτιθεται την αιτηση,κ τελικα μ ειπε οτι η αιτηση ξανασταλθηκε προχθες!Επρπε δηλ να στειλω μαιλ για ακυρωση για να το κοιταξουν σοβαρα.
Τεσπα,το συμπερασμα ειναι οτι θελουν λιγη πιεση,ευγενικα παντα,και δυστυχως θελει να ασχοληθεις και συ με απειρα τηλεφωνηματα κλπ ενω δεν θα πρεπε.

----------


## kokonik

> Σήμερα έγινε και ο εξοπλισμό "σφυράκι" απο ρολόι που ήταν.
> Λογικά δευτέρα τον περιμένουμε. 
> Ηδωμεν
> 
> http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...&postcount=990


Ποσες ημερες μετα απο το μηνυμα που στελνουν οτι <ο εξοπλισμος εχει παραδωθει στα ΕΛΤΑ θα ειδοποιηθητε εντος λιγων ημερων> στελνουν τον εξοπλισμο?

----------


## DSLaManiaC

> Ποσες ημερες μετα απο το μηνυμα που στελνουν οτι <ο εξοπλισμος εχει παραδωθει στα ΕΛΤΑ θα ειδοποιηθητε εντος λιγων ημερων> στελνουν τον εξοπλισμο?


5-6 μέρες

----------


## kokonik

Την προηγουμενη παρασκευη ελαβα το μηνυμα..Πιστευω Δευτερα,τριτη να γινει κατι...
Και μετα?Αγνωστο ποτε ε?

----------


## DSLaManiaC

Λογικά μέχρι Παρασκευή θα σε πάρουν τηλέφωνο ή θα σου το φέρουν.

----------


## agelop

Εγώ πάντως τους παίρνω κάθε μέρα τηλέφωνο και κάθε φορά τους λέω τα παρακάτω: 
1.	Έχω κάνει αίτηση από τις 10-10-07 και ακόμα δεν έχω πάρει πιθανή ημερομηνία ενεργοποίησης. Απάντηση: κύριε μου το προωθούμε κάντε λίγο υπομονή.
2.	Δεν με έχουν ενημερώσει για την αποστολή εξοπλισμού. Απάντηση: κύριε μου θα λάβετε τον εξοπλισμό 3-4 μέρες πριν την ενεργοποίηση σας κάντε υπομονή.
3.	Με ενδιαφέρει πολύ η IPTV (δεν έχω καθόλου καλό σήμα παρά τα πολλά έξοδα για κεραίες κλπ. που έχω δώσει) και πως αν δεν μπορούν να μου τα προσφέρουν καλυτέρα να μου το πουν τώρα για να διακόψω  την αίτηση πριν μπω στο λούκι να επιστρέφω στον ΟΤΕ. Απάντηση: Μόλις πάρετε τον εξοπλισμό σας και ενεργοποιηθείτε θα δείτε κατά πόσο θα λειτουργήσει η IPTV και μετά εάν δεν λειτουργεί κάνετε διακοπή.
Σε 2 κοπέλες σήμερα που πήραν τηλέφωνο στην εταιρία μου για να μου διαφημίσουν τα πακέτα της ΟΝ τις ρώτησα: μα καλά, μας λέτε για ταχύτητες μέχρι 16M, μας λέτε για IPTV  και για τηλέφωνο και μάλιστα τα λέτε με τόση πειστικότητα που πως όλα αυτά θα λειτουργήσουν που δεν μπορεί να αμφιβάλει κανείς, όμως γιατί δεν λέτε και δεν διευκρινίζετε στον υποψηφίου πελάτη σας ποιες είναι οι προϋποθέσεις για να λειτουργήσουν  όοοοολες αυτές οι υπηρεσίες που απλόχερα προσφέρετε δηλ κατά πόσο η ποιότητα της γραμμή και η απόσταση της από το DSLAM της περιοχής θα μπορέσει να σηκώσει αυτές τις υπηρεσίες, και κατά πόσο ελέγχετε τις γραμμές πριν αρχίζετε να πουλάτε φούμαρα στον καθένα? Απάντηση: Είναι πολιτική της εταιρία να μην μπαίνουμε σε τέτοιες λεπτομέρειες. 
Ένταξη εγώ είμαι και λίγο σχετικός, ξεστραβώθηκα και λίγο μπαίνοντας σε αυτό το forum, μαθαίνοντας  ποια είναι η σημασία της μεγάλης απόστασης από το DSLAM, τι σημαίνει το Line Attenuation και όλα τα σχετικά στατιστικά του router κλπ. ο ΦΟΥΚΑΡΑΣ και ο καθένας που δεν γνωρίζει όλα τα παραπάνω και δεν μπαίνει σε forum πώς θα τα καταφέρει? Η απάντηση δική σας…………

Με εκτίμηση

agelop

----------


## erateinos

κάνει πολύ υπομονή όποιος δεν γνωρίζει  :Whistle:

----------


## Tem

απο  25/10 έχω εξοπλισμό. Λογικά αύριο (σήμερα) ενεργοποιούμαι  :Shifty: 

επειδή πρόκειται για νέα σύνδεση σε ανενεργό βρόχο θα ανεβάσω στην κεντρική πρίζα δεύτερο ζεύγος καλωδίων.
Σαφώς βέβαια διατηρώ την γραμμή του ΟΤΕ. Πιστεύω να υπάρχουν πρίζες με δύο εξόδους δύο διαφορετικών γραμμών.
Γνωρίζει κάποιος κάτι σχετικό ?

----------


## ariadgr

> Πιστεύω να υπάρχουν πρίζες με δύο εξόδους δύο διαφορετικών γραμμών. Γνωρίζει κάποιος κάτι σχετικό ?


Φυσικά και υπάρχουν, στα καταστήματα που πουλάνε ηλεκτρολογικό εξοπλισμό. Θέλεις μία τηλεφωνική μπρίζα για 2 τηλεφωνικές γραμμές (2 x RJ-11 εξόδους)

----------


## Tem

> Φυσικά και υπάρχουν, στα καταστήματα που πουλάνε ηλεκτρολογικό εξοπλισμό. Θέλεις μία τηλεφωνική μπρίζα για 2 τηλεφωνικές γραμμές (2 x RJ-11 εξόδους)


ωραία, θα πάω σήμερα να πάρω μια τέτοια μπρίζα  :One thumb up:

----------


## ermis292

> 1) Όπως σου έγραψα και πριν, έλεγξε ότι δεν υπάρχει κάποιο πρόβλημα με την καλωδίωσή σου, και βεβαιώσου ότι χρησιμοποιείς φίλτρο πριν από κάθε τηλεφωνική συσκευή.
> 
> 2) Ζήτ από την On (καλύτερα με email) να σε κλειδώσουν σε ταχύτητα 4Mbps και δώσε μας ξανά στατιστικά όταν αυτό γίνει.


Μετά απο πολλά τεστ στην εσωτερική καλωδίωση κατέληξα βάζοντας το σπλιττερ και το ρουτερ διπλα στο κατανεμητή στο υπόγειο,  για να έχω SNR 28 και ΑΤΤ 40 τα οποια νομίζω οτι ειναι αρκετα καλυτερα και ισως μου επιτρεψουν να δω iptv. Τι λέτε;

Μαλιστα δοκιμάζοντας την καλωδίωση καποια στιγμη έδειξε SNR 17db και ATT 37db το οποίο μάλλον έιναι χειρότερο απο το προηγούμενο αλλα ίσως δείχνει ότι μπορεί να πιάσω και καλύτερες τιμές

Ένα απο τα προβλήματα φάνηκε ότι ήταν οτι τον κατανεμητή στις 6-7 μπρίζες τον έχω φτιάξει με κλέμενς που είχαν σημαντικές απώλειες. Πάω να αγοράσω ρεκλέτα KRONE αν και νομίζω οτι μου λείπουν γνώσεις προκείμένου να πετύχω τις καλυτερες τιμές SNR, ATT. Μοιάζει οτι η πολικότητα δεν παίζει ρόλο, αν και και απο την Τ.Υ. μου είπαν να ψάξω γιά βραχυκύκλωμα. Είναι έτσι;

----------


## strkomis

> Μετά απο πολλά τεστ στην εσωτερική καλωδίωση κατέληξα βάζοντας το σπλιττερ και το ρουτερ διπλα στο κατανεμητή στο υπόγειο,  για να έχω SNR 28 και ΑΤΤ 40 τα οποια νομίζω οτι ειναι αρκετα καλυτερα και ισως μου επιτρεψουν να δω iptv. Τι λέτε;
> 
> Μαλιστα δοκιμάζοντας την καλωδίωση καποια στιγμη έδειξε SNR 17db και ATT 37db το οποίο μάλλον έιναι χειρότερο απο το προηγούμενο αλλα ίσως δείχνει ότι μπορεί να πιάσω και καλύτερες τιμές
> 
> Ένα απο τα προβλήματα φάνηκε ότι ήταν οτι τον κατανεμητή στις 6-7 μπρίζες τον έχω φτιάξει με κλέμενς που είχαν σημαντικές απώλειες. Πάω να αγοράσω ρεκλέτα KRONE αν και νομίζω οτι μου λείπουν γνώσεις προκείμένου να πετύχω τις καλυτερες τιμές SNR, ATT. Μοιάζει οτι η πολικότητα δεν παίζει ρόλο, αν και και απο την Τ.Υ. μου είπαν να ψάξω γιά βραχυκύκλωμα. Είναι έτσι;


Υπαρχουν οργανα τα οποια μπορουν να μετρησουν και πιστοποιησουν την ποιοτητα μιας εσωτερικης εγκαταστασης, αυτο εννοουσε ο τυπος που σου ειπε να ψαξεις για "βραχυκυκλωμα". 
Βραχυκυκλωμα με την στενη εννοια του ορου δεν πρεπει να εχεις διοτι τοτε καποιες πριζες (οι βραχυκυκλωμενες) δεν θα δουλευαν καν...
Η πολικοτητα δεν παιζει ρολο.
Αυτο που παιζει ρολο ειναι αν η εσωτερικη σου καλωδιακη εγκατασταση εχει γινει με μονοκομματα UTP καλωδια ή με απλα τηλεφωνικα καλωδια παλαιου τυπου (ραζιμ), κοκκινο-μπλε.
Αν εχει γινει με ραζιμ, τοτε κατα πασα πιθανοτητα η ρεκγλετα δεν θα βοηθησει, αφου ολα τα ηλεκτρολογικα κουτια του σπιτιου σου θα ειναι γεματα με ραζιμ καλωδια ενωμενα με απλη συστροφη.
Και παλι ομως πιστευω οτι μονο μια μετρηση ποιοτητας της εσωτερικης σου καλωδιωσης μπορει να σε διαφωτισει για το τι πρεπει να κανεις τελικα, χωρις να χανεις το χρονο σου σε πειραματισμους.

----------


## cnp5

> Υπαρχουν οργανα τα οποια μπορουν να μετρησουν και πιστοποιησουν την ποιοτητα μιας εσωτερικης εγκαταστασης, αυτο εννοουσε ο τυπος που σου ειπε να ψαξεις για "βραχυκυκλωμα". 
> Βραχυκυκλωμα με την στενη εννοια του ορου δεν πρεπει να εχεις διοτι τοτε καποιες πριζες (οι βραχυκυκλωμενες) δεν θα δουλευαν καν...
> Η πολικοτητα δεν παιζει ρολο.
> Αυτο που παιζει ρολο ειναι αν η εσωτερικη σου καλωδιακη εγκατασταση εχει γινει με μονοκομματα UTP καλωδια ή με απλα τηλεφωνικα καλωδια παλαιου τυπου (ραζιμ), κοκκινο-μπλε.
> Αν εχει γινει με ραζιμ, τοτε κατα πασα πιθανοτητα η ρεκγλετα δεν θα βοηθησει, αφου ολα τα ηλεκτρολογικα κουτια του σπιτιου σου θα ειναι γεματα με ραζιμ καλωδια ενωμενα με απλη συστροφη.
> Και παλι ομως πιστευω οτι μονο μια μετρηση ποιοτητας της εσωτερικης σου καλωδιωσης μπορει να σε διαφωτισει για το τι πρεπει να κανεις τελικα, χωρις να χανεις το χρονο σου σε πειραματισμους.


 :One thumb up:  Δε θα μπορούσε να ειπωθεί καλύτερα  :Smile:

----------


## papakion

> Δε θα μπορούσε να ειπωθεί καλύτερα


Μα το λέει και στο προφιλ του...ο ανθρωπος ειναι ELECTRICAL ENGINEER. Ηλεκτρολογος δηλαδη, τι πιο ειδικος πάνω σε αυτο?
Μπράβο strkomis

----------


## ermis292

> Υπαρχουν οργανα τα οποια μπορουν να μετρησουν και πιστοποιησουν την ποιοτητα μιας εσωτερικης εγκαταστασης, αυτο εννοουσε ο τυπος που σου ειπε να ψαξεις για "βραχυκυκλωμα". 
> Βραχυκυκλωμα με την στενη εννοια του ορου δεν πρεπει να εχεις διοτι τοτε καποιες πριζες (οι βραχυκυκλωμενες) δεν θα δουλευαν καν...
> Η πολικοτητα δεν παιζει ρολο.
> Αυτο που παιζει ρολο ειναι αν η εσωτερικη σου καλωδιακη εγκατασταση εχει γινει με μονοκομματα UTP καλωδια ή με απλα τηλεφωνικα καλωδια παλαιου τυπου (ραζιμ), κοκκινο-μπλε.
> Αν εχει γινει με ραζιμ, τοτε κατα πασα πιθανοτητα η ρεκγλετα δεν θα βοηθησει, αφου ολα τα ηλεκτρολογικα κουτια του σπιτιου σου θα ειναι γεματα με ραζιμ καλωδια ενωμενα με απλη συστροφη.
> Και παλι ομως πιστευω οτι μονο μια μετρηση ποιοτητας της εσωτερικης σου καλωδιωσης μπορει να σε διαφωτισει για το τι πρεπει να κανεις τελικα, χωρις να χανεις το χρονο σου σε πειραματισμους.


Τα καλωδια μου είναι ραζιμ οπως λες. Με τον ηλεκτρολόγο μου ξέρω οτι δεν θα βγάλω άκρη. Μήπως πρεπει να απευθυνθώ σε καποιον ηλεκτρονικό σαν αυτους που στηνουν κεραίες. Εχουν τέτοιο μηχανημα; Κι αν δουμε οπως φαίνεται οτι η ποιότητα ειναι χαμηλή τι μπορεί να κάνει να ανοίξω ολα τα κουτιά και να αλλαξω καλώδια;

----------


## papakion

ενα απλό πολύμετρο αρκει, στην θεση που τσεκαρουμε το βραχυκυκλωμα (μετρηση αντιστασεων)

----------


## apok

Για να τσεκάρεις την εσωτερική σου καλωδίωση θες ένα όργανο σαν  αυτό ή σαν  αυτό.

----------


## mcn

Ήτανε να ενεργοποιηθώ ανάμεσα 29/10 και 31/10 (μου είχανε σταλεί email και sms). Τους πήρα έχθες τηλέφωνο και μου λένε ότι πάω για 2/11 και βλέπουμε. Σε ερώτησή μου τι φταίει, η απάντηση ήτανε η κλασσική: "Ο ΟΤΕ"! Ούτε τον εξοπλισμό δε μου έχουνε στείλει ακόμα...... :Thumb down:

----------


## alxpro

φιλε ερμη που περιπου εισαι στην Βουλα?

----------


## ermis292

> φιλε ερμη που περιπου εισαι στην Βουλα?


πανω απο την καλύμνου
alxpro vlepw οτι εχουμε μεγαλη διαφορα σε SNR kai ATTN 
το DSLAM που βρισκεται στην Β.Παυλου στο κτηριο του ΟΤΕ;

----------


## ermis292

> 1) Όπως σου έγραψα και πριν, έλεγξε ότι δεν υπάρχει κάποιο πρόβλημα με την καλωδίωσή σου, και βεβαιώσου ότι χρησιμοποιείς φίλτρο πριν από κάθε τηλεφωνική συσκευή.
> 
> 2) Ζήτ από την On (καλύτερα με email) να σε κλειδώσουν σε ταχύτητα 4Mbps και δώσε μας ξανά στατιστικά όταν αυτό γίνει.


Επιτέλους !!!  8 μέρες μετά απο την ενεργοποίηση ξεπέρασα τις περισσοτερες παιδικες ασθένειες exw 3play !!!  βλέπω iptv. Ολες αυτες τις μερες ήμουνα σε μεγαλο δηλιμμα αν πρεπει να υπαναχωρήσω στο 10ήμερο.
Εχω στήσει το Pirelli στο υπόγειο δίπλα στο κατανεμητή έβαλα και το splitter εκει κι έδωσα προς τις τηλεφωνικές πρίζες προσωρινα και με ενα UTP απο το router σε switch χρησιμοποιω PC & TV.
Σας ευχαριστω όλους.

D/U 6779/767         Downl.  SNR 14/ ATTN 40

Απο αυτά που διαβάζω στο forum πιστεύω οτι υπάρχουν περιθώρια βελτίωσης του σήματος αλλά θέλουν αρκετές δοκιμές.
Αυτο που μου εκανε εντύπωση ειναι οτι ενω ειχα ζητησει απο την ON εδω και μερες να μου αυξησουν την ταχυτητα αυτο εγινε αμέσως μολις τελειωσα την νεα εγκατασταση. Αραγε ήταν τυχαιο ή υπαρχει καποιος αυτοματισμος συγχρονισμου στο βελτιστο σημειο...

----------


## Tem

> ωραία, θα πάω σήμερα να πάρω μια τέτοια μπρίζα


πήρα λοιπόν και μπρίζα αλλά απο ενεργοποίηση τίποτα  :Thumb down:

----------


## ankouts

Πόσο πολύ ζηλεύω εσάς που ενεργοποιηθήκατε πάνω στον μήνα. 19/09 αιτηση και ακόμα περιμένω. Ο ΟΤΕ έβαλε την νέα γραμμή αλλά ακόμα κανένα νέο. Εντωμεταξύ έζησα και μια τραγελαφική κατάσταση. 

Πήρα τηλέφωνο στο 211χχχχχχχ μετα από 10 λεπτά το σηκώνει μια κοπελιά και ξεκινάει να μου λέει το παραμύθι ότι σύντομα θα μου έρθει sms κλπ. 
Την κόβω και της λέω με έντονο ύφος, ότι ήρθε ο ΟΤΕ και περιμένω εσας 20 μέρες, μου λέει να με συνδέσει με το αρμόδιο τμήμα...περιμένω άλλα 7 λεπτά, τα ίδια και η δεύτερη κοπελιά.. το ίδιο ποίημα άρχισε να λέει.. με στέλνει σε άλλο τμήμα!!! 

Πάλι αναμονή κανά 10λεπτο, και το σηκώνει μια κοπελιά η οποία μόλις της είπα όλη την ιστορία και ότι είμαι έτοιμος από τον ΟΤΕ άρχισε να γελάει λέγοντας ότι αυτα συμβαίνουν μονο στην Ελλάδα!!! Έλεος λέω από μεσα μου.

Μου λέει πως βλέπει στο σύστημα ότι ο βρόγχος είναι ενεργοποιημένος, ότι δε καταλαβαίνει για πιο λόγο οι τεχνικοί δεν έχουν επικοινωνήσει μαζί μου, ότι μόλις προωθεί το θέμα σε αυτους και ότι σύντομα, εντός εβδομάδας σίγουρα, κάποιος θα με καλέσει. Πρέπει να αναφέρω ότι μιλούσε για το τμήμα που είναι υπεύθυνο για τις ενεργοπιοήσεις, με πολύ υποτιμητικό τρόπο του στύλ " δε καταλαβαίνω τι κάνουν εκεί". "αυτα συμβαίνουν μόνο στην Ελλάδα" κλπ.

Αυτο έγινε την Δευτέρα.. μετράω μέρες πάλι!!! Ήδη με έχουν κουράσει! ΕΛΕΟΣ!

----------


## Tem

έλεος , καθυστερούν πολύ και δεν ειδοποιούν

----------


## Rebel Scum

Σήμερα ήρθαν στη δουλειά κάτι παληκάρια από τη Vivodi να πουλήσουν πακέτο ομιλίας (με προεπιλογή φορεα) και τους έπιασα τη κουβέντα..με τα πολλά μου είπαν πως δεν παρέχουν ολοκληρωμένο πακέτο ομιλίας και net για επιχειρήσεις διότι δεν μπορούν να εγγυηθούν την καλή του λειτουργία(φοβούνται τις επιχειρήσεις που μπορούν να έχουν άλλα μέσα αντίδρασης από τους ιδώτες)

Δεεν ξέρω αν ισχύει αυτό αλλά για εμένα το συμπέρασμα από την κουβέντα ήταν ότι κάνουν πειράματα στους ιδιώτες μέχρι να δουν πως θα πάει η αγορά..

----------


## dimitris_athens

Καλησπέρα σας.
Έκανα αίτηση στις 4/10 με φορητότητα (210-9918χχχ) από τον οτε. Στις 17/10 πήρα μήνυμα για ενεργοποίηση στις 29/10. Στις 26/10 παρέλαβα τον εξοπλισμό (παρ' ότι δεν φαίνεται στο σύστημα τους αν και τους το έχω πεί 4 φορές από την Δευτέρα). Από τις 29/10 στις 9:00 το πρωί δεν έχω ούτε internet (παίρνει ip 10.189.xxx.xxx. και το λαμπάκι του adsl είναι συνεχώς αναμμένο), ούτε τηλέφωνο (είναι εντελώς νεκρό και όταν το καλείς δείχνει ότι καλεί κανονικά ενώ δεν χτυπάει). Στις 30/10 για 5 ώρες το πρωί το τηλέφωνο λειτουργούσε με άλλο νούμερο (2117152969). Τους κάλεσα και τους ρώτησα τι είναι αυτό και μου είπαν ότι είναι προσωρινό νούμερο μέχρι να ολοκληρωθούν οι εργασίες. Το απόγευμα, που είχε κοπεί και αυτό, μου είπαν ότι είχαν κάνει λάθος και είχαν μπερδέψει τις γραμμές.
Από την Δευτέρα μέχρι και σήμερα τους έχω πάρει, από το κινητό, 6-7 τηλέφωνα και κάθε φορά μου έλεγαν ότι θα το μεταφέρουν στο τεχνικό τμήμα και θα με καλέσει κάποιος τεχνικός άμεσα. Ο τεχνικός δεν με έχει πάρει και κανείς δεν μπορεί να μου πει ούτε πότε θα με πάρει ο τεχνικός αλλά ούτε και το πότε θα συνδεθώ.
Έτσι λοιπόν σήμερα (και ενώ είμαι 4 μέρες χωρίς τηλέφωνο και internet) πήγα από τα γραφεία τους. Μετά από μια ώρα αναμονής με είδε ένας τεχνικός και ενώ στην αρχή παραδέχτηκε ότι: α)Είδε 4 reports με το πρόβλημα, αλλά ΚΑΝΕΙΣ δεν είχε προωθήσει το πρόβλημα στους τεχνικούς, παρ' ότι είδε 4 reports. β) Είχαν κουμπώσει τη γραμμή μου σε λάθος βρόγχο. γ) Το πρόβλημα θα διορθωνόταν ως αύριο το μεσημέρι. Και έφυγα.
Μετά από δέκα λεπτά με πήραν τηλέφωνο και ξαναγύρισα.
Μου είπαν, λοιπόν, ότι δεν μπορεί να γίνει το provisioning και ότι δεν υπάρχουν διαθέσιμες ip (Γράφω ακριβώς τι μου είπαν). Δεν ξέρουν σε πόσο καιρό θα μπορούν να με συνδέσουν στο δίκτυο τους (στο Περιστέρι που έχουν το ίδιο πρόβλημα θα λυθεί σε 3 εβδομάδες). 
Όπως καταλαβαίνετε παίρνω το καπελάκι μου και πάω σε άλλο μαγαζί. Αν δεν είχα πάει εγώ από εκεί θα περίμενα μέχρι τη δευτέρα παρουσία (που σύμφωνα με την Άννα Δρούζα θα γίνει στις 25/3/2018) για να συνδεθώ στο δίκτυο τους.
Γιατί παρέλαβαν από τον οτε ενώ δεν ήταν έτοιμοι; Γιατί δεν με ενημέρωσαν για το πρόβλημα εγκαίρως και να αποφασίσω ΕΓΩ για το μέλλον της γραμμής μου; Γιατί με έχουν αφήσει 4 μέρες χωρίς τηλέφωνο (συν τις μέρες που θα χρειασθούν για να συνδεθώ σε κάποιον άλλο);
Μετά από όλα αυτά καταλαβαίνετε ότι τους θεωρώ ΑΠΑΡΑΔΕΚΤΟΥΣ (και λίγα λέω...)



Off Topic


		Και επειδή κι εγώ πίστευα ότι δεν είναι και τόσοι πολλοί αυτοί που έχουν προβήματα:
Πήγα στα γραφεία τους στις 14:30 ήμουν το Νο102 πελάτης που τους επισκέφθηκε σήμερα (στη reception ο υπάλληλος γράφει σε χαρτί, με αύξοντα αριθμό) τα στοιχεία του πελάτη, το τηλέφωνο του και το πρόβλημα.
	


Συγνώμη για το μέγεθος του μηνύματος.

----------


## polv

> πήρα λοιπόν και μπρίζα αλλά απο ενεργοποίηση τίποτα


Φίλε μου και εγώ πήρα μπρίζα και σήμερα ως διά ΜΑΓΕΙΑΣ μετά από αίτηση γιά νέα γραμμή που είχα κάνει στις 19/9/2007 με πήραν τηλέφωνο γιά ραντεβού από ΕΞΩΤΕΡΙΚΟ ΣΥΝΕΡΓΑΤΗ ΤΕΧΝΙΚΟ.Αωτε γιατί με είχαν πιάσει στην πλάκα φίλοι και συγγενείς  που εγώ τους έπεισα να κάνουν αίτηση (με φορητότητα αυτοί) μετά απο εμένα και οι οποιοι είναι ενεργοποιημένοι εδώ και 2 βδομάδες περίπου.
Ας ελπίσουμε ότι μέχρι τέλους της επομένης εβδομαδος θα΄είμαι ΟΝ.... :Wink: 
Το ίδιο ελπίζω και γία εσένα και τους υπολοίπους φίλους που εμπιστευθήκαμε αυτή την εταιρία .......μετά τα απαράδεκτα που συνέβαιναν 
κατά τις αρχές του έτους με το λάστιχο.....

----------


## Rebel Scum

> Καλησπέρα σας.
> Έκανα αίτηση στις 4/10 με φορητότητα (210-9918χχχ) από τον οτε. Στις 17/10 πήρα μήνυμα για ενεργοποίηση στις 29/10. Στις 26/10 παρέλαβα τον εξοπλισμό (παρ' ότι δεν φαίνεται στο σύστημα τους αν και τους το έχω πεί 4 φορές από την Δευτέρα). Από τις 29/10 στις 9:00 το πρωί δεν έχω ούτε internet (παίρνει ip 10.189.xxx.xxx. και το λαμπάκι του adsl είναι συνεχώς αναμμένο), ούτε τηλέφωνο (είναι εντελώς νεκρό και όταν το καλείς δείχνει ότι καλεί κανονικά ενώ δεν χτυπάει). Στις 30/10 για 5 ώρες το πρωί το τηλέφωνο λειτουργούσε με άλλο νούμερο (2117152969). Τους κάλεσα και τους ρώτησα τι είναι αυτό και μου είπαν ότι είναι προσωρινό νούμερο μέχρι να ολοκληρωθούν οι εργασίες. Το απόγευμα, που είχε κοπεί και αυτό, μου είπαν ότι είχαν κάνει λάθος και είχαν μπερδέψει τις γραμμές.
> Από την Δευτέρα μέχρι και σήμερα τους έχω πάρει, από το κινητό, 6-7 τηλέφωνα και κάθε φορά μου έλεγαν ότι θα το μεταφέρουν στο τεχνικό τμήμα και θα με καλέσει κάποιος τεχνικός άμεσα. Ο τεχνικός δεν με έχει πάρει και κανείς δεν μπορεί να μου πει ούτε πότε θα με πάρει ο τεχνικός αλλά ούτε και το πότε θα συνδεθώ.
> Έτσι λοιπόν σήμερα (και ενώ είμαι 4 μέρες χωρίς τηλέφωνο και internet) πήγα από τα γραφεία τους. Μετά από μια ώρα αναμονής με είδε ένας τεχνικός και ενώ στην αρχή παραδέχτηκε ότι: α)Είδε 4 reports με το πρόβλημα, αλλά ΚΑΝΕΙΣ δεν είχε προωθήσει το πρόβλημα στους τεχνικούς, παρ' ότι είδε 4 reports. β) Είχαν κουμπώσει τη γραμμή μου σε λάθος βρόγχο. γ) Το πρόβλημα θα διορθωνόταν ως αύριο το μεσημέρι. Και έφυγα.
> Μετά από δέκα λεπτά με πήραν τηλέφωνο και ξαναγύρισα.
> Μου είπαν, λοιπόν, ότι δεν μπορεί να γίνει το provisioning και ότι δεν υπάρχουν διαθέσιμες ip (Γράφω ακριβώς τι μου είπαν). Δεν ξέρουν σε πόσο καιρό θα μπορούν να με συνδέσουν στο δίκτυο τους (στο Περιστέρι που έχουν το ίδιο πρόβλημα θα λυθεί σε 3 εβδομάδες). 
> Όπως καταλαβαίνετε παίρνω το καπελάκι μου και πάω σε άλλο μαγαζί. Αν δεν είχα πάει εγώ από εκεί θα περίμενα μέχρι τη δευτέρα παρουσία (που σύμφωνα με την Άννα Δρούζα θα γίνει στις 25/3/2018) για να συνδεθώ στο δίκτυο τους.
> Γιατί παρέλαβαν από τον οτε ενώ δεν ήταν έτοιμοι; Γιατί δεν με ενημέρωσαν για το πρόβλημα εγκαίρως και να αποφασίσω ΕΓΩ για το μέλλον της γραμμής μου; Γιατί με έχουν αφήσει 4 μέρες χωρίς τηλέφωνο (συν τις μέρες που θα χρειασθούν για να συνδεθώ σε κάποιον άλλο);
> Μετά από όλα αυτά καταλαβαίνετε ότι τους θεωρώ ΑΠΑΡΑΔΕΚΤΟΥΣ (και λίγα λέω...)
> ...


Αισχρό.. :Thumb down:  :Mad: 
Μάλλον πρέπει να πηγαίνει ο κόσμος για κάνα τάμα πριν κάνει αίτηση σε εναλλακτικό...

----------


## kosnik

To ότι δεν υπάρχουν διαθέσιμες ip παει ανα περιοχη ή σημαινει οτι γενικως δεν εχουν?

----------


## mprizes45

Σε μένα έκαναν 25 μέρες συν 5 μέρες για να μου το συγχρονίσουν.

----------


## turbojugend_gr

> Σήμερα ήρθαν στη δουλειά κάτι παληκάρια από τη Vivodi να πουλήσουν πακέτο ομιλίας (με προεπιλογή φορεα) και τους έπιασα τη κουβέντα..με τα πολλά μου είπαν πως δεν παρέχουν ολοκληρωμένο πακέτο ομιλίας και net για επιχειρήσεις διότι δεν μπορούν να εγγυηθούν την καλή του λειτουργία(φοβούνται τις επιχειρήσεις που μπορούν να έχουν άλλα μέσα αντίδρασης από τους ιδώτες)
> 
> Δεεν ξέρω αν ισχύει αυτό αλλά για εμένα το συμπέρασμα από την κουβέντα ήταν ότι κάνουν πειράματα στους ιδιώτες μέχρι να δουν πως θα πάει η αγορά..




Off Topic


		Αυτός είναι και το ανέκδοτο που περιγράφει την λειτουργεία του ΙΝΚΑ, της ΕΕΤΤ και των υπολοίπων που θα έπρεπε να καλύπτουν αυτό το κενό κεφαλαίου που έχουμε σαν ιδιώτες...  :Mad:

----------


## Link

Mπορει κανεις να μου πει αν υπαρχει αλλος τροπος ακυρωσης μιας αιτησης στην ΟΝ εκτος του τηλεφωνου?Τους πηρα σημερα 2 φορες και τις 2 βγηκε η ιδια κοπελα και μου ειπε "σας συνδεω με το αρμοδιο τμημα" και μετα πεφτει η γραμμη.

----------


## papakion

εγω παντως αν τους επαιρνα 2 φορες και εβγαινε και τις 2 φορες η ιδια κοπέλα θα εριχνα ενα joker!

On real: στειλε με fax την αιτηση υπαναχώρησης...  και περιμενε

----------


## erateinos

με fax στο 210 615 1300 στέλνεις την  Δήλωση Υπαναχώρησης

----------


## Rebel Scum

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Αυτός είναι και το ανέκδοτο που περιγράφει την λειτουργεία του ΙΝΚΑ, της ΕΕΤΤ και των υπολοίπων που θα έπρεπε να καλύπτουν αυτό το κενό κεφαλαίου που έχουμε σαν ιδιώτες...


Αυτό είναι βέβαιο...λέμε για ελεύθερη αγορά και ανταγωνισμό αλλά ξεχνάμε πως στις σοβαρές χώρες οι ενώσεις και οι επιτροπές είναι σαν τον Χάρο πάνω από τις επιχειρήσεις...εδώ άστο

----------


## cnp5

> Mπορει κανεις να μου πει αν υπαρχει αλλος τροπος ακυρωσης μιας αιτησης στην ΟΝ εκτος του τηλεφωνου?Τους πηρα σημερα 2 φορες και τις 2 βγηκε η ιδια κοπελα και μου ειπε "σας συνδεω με το αρμοδιο τμημα" και μετα πεφτει η γραμμη.


Μπορείς να κατεβάσεις από το site της OnTelecoms την αίτηση υπαναχώρησης και αφού τη συμπληρώσεις να τη στείλεις με fax, απλώς καλό θα ήταν μετά να προσπαθήσεις να βγάλεις γραμμή για να βεβαιώσεις ότι την καταχωρήσανε στο σύστημά τους. (FAX στο 210 615 1300) Edit: [ erateinos με πρόλαβες!  :Smile:  ]

----------


## strkomis

> Mπορει κανεις να μου πει αν υπαρχει αλλος τροπος ακυρωσης μιας αιτησης στην ΟΝ εκτος του τηλεφωνου?Τους πηρα σημερα 2 φορες και τις 2 βγηκε η ιδια κοπελα και μου ειπε "σας συνδεω με το αρμοδιο τμημα" και μετα πεφτει η γραμμη.


Να σου πω τι εκανα εγω πριν δυο μερες...

1.Εφραψα μια ωραια επιστολη βασισμενη στο εντυπο υπαναχωρησης που εχουν στο site τους, οπου εξηγουσα και τους λογους για τους οποιους υπαναχωρω (για να τους βοηθησω να γινουν καλυτεροι)

2. Πηγα στα ΕΛΤΑ

3. Εστειλα την επιστολη ΣΥΣΤΗΜΕΝΗ και επιπροσθετως πληρωσα αλλο 1,5 ευρω ετσι ωστε τα ΕΛΤΑ να μου επιστρεψουν ενα ειδικο εντυπο με την υπογραφη του κυριου που θα παραλαμβανε την επιστολη εκ μερους της ΟΝ. (αυτη η υπηρεσια ονομαζεται "συστημενο με αποδειξη παραλαβης" και συνολικα κοστισε 3-4 ευρω)

4. Γυρισα ησυχος στη δουλεια μου...

Αν θες τη συμβουλη μου... ξεχνα τα fax

----------


## kokonik

Ολα καλα τελικα.Πηγα στην Αγ.παρασκευη,πηρα τον εξοπλισμο και μενει να φυγω απο την δουλεια να παω να τα δοκιμασω!Αντε να δουμε

----------


## strkomis

> Τα καλωδια μου είναι ραζιμ οπως λες. Με τον ηλεκτρολόγο μου ξέρω οτι δεν θα βγάλω άκρη. Μήπως πρεπει να απευθυνθώ σε καποιον ηλεκτρονικό σαν αυτους που στηνουν κεραίες. Εχουν τέτοιο μηχανημα; Κι αν δουμε οπως φαίνεται οτι η ποιότητα ειναι χαμηλή τι μπορεί να κάνει να ανοίξω ολα τα κουτιά και να αλλαξω καλώδια;


Ο φιλος apok εγραψε πολυ σωστα 

"Για να τσεκάρεις την εσωτερική σου καλωδίωση θες ένα όργανο σαν αυτό ή σαν αυτό."

Ομως τα οργανα αυτα ειναι ειτε για επαγγελματικη χρηση ειτε για πολυ ψαγμενο χομπιστα.
Δεν ειναι ακριβως το αντικειμενο "αυτων που βαζουν κεραιες", ομως ψαχνεις προς τη σωστη κατευθυνση, γιατι κατα πασα πιθανοτητα καποιοι απο αυτους ασχολουνται και με δικτυα.
Βεβαια ολοι οι ISP που σεβονται τον ευατο τους (!) εχουν καλους τεχνιτες (με εξοπλισμο αναλογο αυτου που πολυ σωστα προτεινε ο apok) και μπορουν να ερθουν στο χωρο σου εναντι αμοιβης για να κανουν τις μετρησεις, νομιζω οτι χρεωνουν κατι κοντα στα 100 ευρω.
Αν λοιπον σιγουρευτεις οτι ειναι θεμα εσωτερικης εγκαταστασης, τοτε ή αλλαζεις τα καλωδια (και το συνδυαζεις με μερεμετια στους τοιχους, βαψιματα κτλ), ή καρφωνεις ενα UTP καλωδιακι  :Whistle:  στον τοιχο και κανεις τη δουλεια σου.
Δεν ειναι αναγκη να ανακαλυψεις την Αμερικη οι ISP's την εχουν ήδη ανακαλυψει για λογαριασμο σου. :Wink:

----------


## Link

OK ευχαριστω για τις απαντησεις.Η αληθεια ειναι οτι περιμενα να ειναι κατι πιο απλο οπως ενα ε-μαιλ ή τηλεφωνο.Και αυτο γιατι θελω να κανω ακυρωση και ξανα αιτηση λογω προβληματων.

----------


## giwrgosth

> Τα καλωδια μου είναι ραζιμ οπως λες. Με τον ηλεκτρολόγο μου ξέρω οτι δεν θα βγάλω άκρη. Μήπως πρεπει να απευθυνθώ σε καποιον ηλεκτρονικό σαν αυτους που στηνουν κεραίες. Εχουν τέτοιο μηχανημα; Κι αν δουμε οπως φαίνεται οτι η ποιότητα ειναι χαμηλή τι μπορεί να κάνει να ανοίξω ολα τα κουτιά και να αλλαξω καλώδια;


Ένας ηλεκτρονικός λογικά θα βρει άκρη. Όχι κάποιος που απλά βάζει κεραίες, αλλά κάποιος που έχει εργαστήριο επισκευών. Να πας σε κάποιο εργαστήριο και να του πεις το πρόβλημα. Χωρίς ειδικό πανάκριβο εξοπλισμό, με μια απλή γεννήτρια χαμηλών συχνοτήτων και έναν παλμογράφο, τα βασικά δηλαδή που έχει κάποιο εργαστήριο, θα μπορέσει να μετρήσει τη γραμμή σου.
Απλά θα ρίξει ένα σήμα στην είσοδο του καλωδιού με κάποια Α στάθμη και θα μετρήσει με τον παλμογράφο στην πρίζα να δει τι σήμα έχει και να βγάλει την εξασθένηση.

----------


## Tem

έλεος δηλαδή. Ολα τσεκαρισμένα εδώ και μέρες στο my on και ακόμα τίποτα. Τι μπορεί να συμβαίνει ?
edit Τώρα μόλις με πήραν τηλέφωνο για να έρθει τεχνικός την ΤΡίτη να με συνδέσει. 
Ο τεχνικός δηλαδή είναι της Ον ? Και για τί είναι απαραίτητο να έρθει ? 
Αφού μπορώ να συνδεθώ και μόνος μου έχοντας το καρφωτικο

----------


## grphoto

Απλα κανει την συνδεση και το τσεκαρισμα αν εχει ερθει το σημα απο ΟΤΕ.
Μπορει ο βροχος να παραδοθει την Δευτερα, εχεις μαθει απο Οτε ποτε παραδοθηκε-παραδινεται?

Ο τεχνικος ειναι συνεργαζομενος με την ΟΝ, και απλα βρισκει την γραμμη που ερχεται και σου την ενωνει με το διαμερισμα με το καρφωτικο.

----------


## Tem

> Απλα κανει την συνδεση και το τσεκαρισμα αν εχει ερθει το σημα απο ΟΤΕ.
> Μπορει ο βροχος να παραδοθει την Δευτερα, εχεις μαθει απο Οτε ποτε παραδοθηκε-παραδινεται?
> 
> Ο τεχνικος ειναι συνεργαζομενος με την ΟΝ, και απλα βρισκει την γραμμη που ερχεται και σου την ενωνει με το διαμερισμα με το καρφωτικο.


μου είπαν ότι έχει ήδη παραδοθεί. Βέβαια δεν έχω και απόλυτη εμπιστοσύνη σε αυτό.Στον κατανεμητή υπάρχει ένα ελεύθερο ζεύγος αλλά αυτό υπήρχε απο καιρό.Παίζει μήπως να έχουν δώσει σήμα σε αυτό ?  :Thinking: 
Θα πάω μου φαίνεται να το καρφώσω στην ρεκλέτα

----------


## grphoto

Μπορει το ζευγος που ερχεται να ειναι καρφωμενο ηδη καπου, απλα να ηταν ανενεργο. Ετσι ηταν και στην δικια μου περιπτωση. Εισαι σε κανονικη πολυκατοικια η καμια μονοκατοικια?

----------


## Tem

> Μπορει το ζευγος που ερχεται να ειναι καρφωμενο ηδη καπου, απλα να ηταν ανενεργο. Ετσι ηταν και στην δικια μου περιπτωση. Εισαι σε κανονικη πολυκατοικια η καμια μονοκατοικια?


κανονική καινούργια πολυκατοικία. Το ζεύγος αυτό είναι κουμπωμένο απο τη μια μεριά στην ρεκλετα των καλωδίων που έρχονται απο έξω και απο την άλλη μεριά είναι στον αέρα, δηλαδή δεν έχει κουμπώσει στην ρεκλέτα των καλωδίων που πηγαίνουν στα διαμερίσματα. Λογικά όταν παραδίνεται ένας βρόχος έτσι δεν γίνεται ? Η μήπως δεν είναι απαραίτητο να βάλουν αυτο το ζεύγος όταν παραδίδουν τον βρόχο αλλά απλά έρχεται ο τεχνικός με ένα ζεύγος καλωδίων το οποίο συνδέει εκείνη τη στιγμή και στα δύο άκρα ?
Βρόγχος έχει καταντήσει αυτός ο βρόχος  :Razz:

----------


## grphoto

Ετσι ακριβως, σε μια απο τις γραμμες απο τον Οτε προς στην πολυκατοικια που ειναι κενη, ριχνουν το βροχο, δεν κοιτανε που καταληγει απλα τον μετρανε (συνηθως) . Σε εμενα ηταν καπου συνδεδεμενος, και περνοντας ο τεχνικος απο ολες τις επαφες τις πολυκατοικιας, το μηχανακι του, ακουσε τον συγκεκριμενο θορυβο και το αποσυνδεσε απο εκει που ηταν ηδη συνδεδεμενος και τον εβαλε στη συνδεση του διαμερισματος μου.

Δεν ειναι απαραιτητο να ειναι ηδη στον αερα μεσα στο κουτι.

----------


## Tem

> Ετσι ακριβως, σε μια απο τις γραμμες απο τον Οτε προς στην πολυκατοικια που ειναι κενη, ριχνουν το βροχο, δεν κοιτανε που καταληγει απλα τον μετρανε (συνηθως) . Σε εμενα ηταν καπου συνδεδεμενος, και περνοντας ο τεχνικος απο ολες τις επαφες τις πολυκατοικιας, το μηχανακι του, ακουσε τον συγκεκριμενο θορυβο και το αποσυνδεσε απο εκει που ηταν ηδη συνδεδεμενος και τον εβαλε στη συνδεση του διαμερισματος μου.
> 
> Δεν ειναι απαραιτητο να ειναι ηδη στον αερα μεσα στο κουτι.


αυτό πρακτικά σημαίνει ότι εφόσον έχει ήδη παραδοθεί ο βρόχος αν δοκιμάσω όλες τις πιθανές θέσεις θα είμαι ΟΝ. Τις επαφές του διαμερίσματός μου τις γνωρίζω. Απλά θα με φάει το ανέβα κατέβα μέχρι να βρώ τον πραγματικό βρόχο  :Thinking:

----------


## erateinos

Off Topic





> αυτό πρακτικά σημαίνει ότι εφόσον έχει ήδη παραδοθεί ο βρόχος αν δοκιμάσω όλες τις πιθανές θέσεις θα είμαι ΟΝ. Τις επαφές του διαμερίσματός μου τις γνωρίζω. Απλά θα με φάει το ανέβα κατέβα μέχρι να βρώ τον πραγματικό βρόχο


κατέβασε το laptop και το pirelli  :Razz:   :Smile:

----------


## tdProg70

Tem,
Πόσες εργάσιμες πέρασαν από την αίτηση? 
Εγώ έκλεισα τις 31 σήμερα και τα σφυράκια ακόμη και στον ΟΤΕ και στον εξοπλισμό.
Να δούμε πότε θα με ειδοποιήσουν.
(Άσχετο), ένας φίλος πρςτοσυνδέθηκε χτες στο Περιστέρι με ΟΝ και παρόλο που έχει καλές τιμές σε χαρακτηριστικά γραμμής κατεβγάζει με 70ΚBytes/s μόνο από Microsoft πχ ή δοκιμές στο speedtest.net με εξωτερικό δεν ξεπερνούν το upload του.(ερατεινος τι παιζεται λες?)
SNR U8db D9db
Att U15db D30db

----------


## Tem

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> κατέβασε το laptop και το pirelli


Σωστό κι αυτό  :One thumb up:  
 Η πλάκα είναι ότι το ζαντολάστιχο είναι ακόμα σφραγισμένο στο κουτί.

----------


## Tem

> Tem,
> Πόσες εργάσιμες πέρασαν από την αίτηση? 
> Εγώ έκλεισα τις 31 σήμερα και τα σφυράκια ακόμη και στον ΟΤΕ και στον εξοπλισμό.
> Να δούμε πότε θα με ειδοποιήσουν.
> (Άσχετο), ένας φίλος πρςτοσυνδέθηκε χτες στο Περιστέρι με ΟΝ και παρόλο που έχει καλές τιμές σε χαρακτηριστικά γραμμής κατεβγάζει με 70ΚBytes/s μόνο από Microsoft πχ ή δοκιμές στο speedtest.net με εξωτερικό δεν ξεπερνούν το upload του.(ερατεινος τι παιζεται λες?)
> SNR U8db D9db
> Att U15db D30db


αίτηση 9/10. Εδώ και μία εβδομάδα , 25/10 για την ακρίβεια, όλα τσεκαρισμένα.
Θεωρητικά δηλαδή ΟΝ.

----------


## tdProg70

Tem, μήπως 9/9 εννεοείς έκανες αίτηση?δεν γίνεται σε 12 εργάσιμες για νέα γραμμή 30 εργάσιμες δίνουν για αυτή την περίπτωση.Εγώ έκανα 21/9 και ακόμη στην αναμονή...ούτε καν εξοπλισμός δεν έχει φτάσει...ουτε με τα πόδια να τον φέρναν

----------


## erateinos

> paidia help!!!!!


 :Welcome: 
πάτα επεξεργασία και γράψε το μήνυμα σου με Ελληνικούς χαρακτήρες 

τηλεόραση από αύριο μεθαύριο θα έχεις 
για λίγες ώρες....... θα έχει αστάθεια η γραμμή σου 

δώσε μας τα στοιχεία της γραμμής σου, 

 δες εδώ  έχει λεπτομέρειες και για αύριο  :Wink:

----------


## Tem

> Tem, μήπως 9/9 εννεοείς έκανες αίτηση?δεν γίνεται σε 12 εργάσιμες για νέα γραμμή 30 εργάσιμες δίνουν για αυτή την περίπτωση.Εγώ έκανα 21/9 και ακόμη στην αναμονή...ούτε καν εξοπλισμός δεν έχει φτάσει...ουτε με τα πόδια να τον φέρναν


αίτηση 9/10/2007  :Wink:

----------


## Tem

σε λίγο κατεβαίνω στον κατανεμητή για τα διαδικαστικά   :Wink:

----------


## dimitris_athens

Και η οδύσσεια ενός χρήστη συνεχίζεται...
Σε συνέχεια αυτού του μηνύματος.

Την Παρασκευή, όντας 5 ημέρες χωρίς τηλέφωνο και internet, στις 10:35 το πρωί, με πήρε τηλέφωνο τεχνικός της on και μου είπε ότι ο οτε τους έχει παραδώσει λάθος βρόχο και θα έστελνε αίτημα για να γίνει έλεγχος από τον οτε. Στις 12:00, την ίδια ημέρα, πήγα στον οτε της περιοχής μου, στην τεχνική υπηρεσία, και τους ανέφερα το πρόβλημα. Κοίταξαν το πρόγραμμα τους και μου είπαν, ήταν κατηγορηματικοί σε αυτό, ότι έχουν παραδώσει τον βρόχο 748 από τις 29/10 και η on ακόμα δεν έχει ολοκληρώσει την διαδικασία. Αλλά δεν τους είχε στείλει και κανένα αίτημα για επανεξέταση του βρόχου. Σύμφωνα, λοιπόν, με τον οτε το πρόβλημα το δημιουργούσε η on.
Μετά τον οτε ξαναπήγα στην on και μου είπαν ότι ακόμα δεν τους έχει παραδώσει ο οτε τον βρόχο. Όταν τους είπα ότι ο οτε μου ανέφερε ότι έχει παραδώσει τον 748 μου είπαν ότι έχουν ζητήσει τον 648, αλλά δεν έχουν πάρει καμμία απάντηση από τον οτε και είναι σε αναμονή υλοποίησης από τον οτε σύμφωνα με το wcrm. Και βέβαια το πρόβλημα με τις πόρτες εξακολουθεί να υπάρχει...
Σήμερα, Σαββάτο 3/11, είναι η έκτη μέρα χωρίς τηλέφωνο και χωρίς internet....



Off Topic


		Την Παρασκευή στα γραφεία της on είχα την ευκαιρία να γνωρίσω και 2-3 άτομα από αυτό το forum. Και βέβαια οι πελάτες που πέρασαν από εκεί ήταν, και χθες, πάνω από 120!!!

----------


## Tem

κατέβηκα τελικά πριν απο λίγο με το καρφωτικό . Εκανα κάποιες δοκιμές και είμαι ΟΝ  :One thumb up:  :Cool: 
Τηλέφωνο έχω ήδη . Αφού έκανα τις απαραίτητες συνδέσεις στον κατανεμητή και έδωσα σήμα στην τηλεφωνική συσκευή , κάλεσα το σταθερό του ΟΤΕ και στην αναγνώριση δείχνει έναν αριθμό που αρχίζει απο 211..
Πιστεύω να μην πήρα την γραμμή κάποιου άλλου και να με κυνηγάει η πολυκατοικία  :Razz: 
Εκανα και το αντίστροφο και όλα ΟΚ.Δεχομαι κανονικά κλήσεις στο 211.Τώρα απομένει να συνδεθώ και στο Internet.* Oμως με τι κωδικούς θα μπώ?*
H τηλεφωνία λειτουργεί μια χαρά εκ πρώτης όψεως  :Wink: 

Απαραίτητο εργαλείο το καρφωτικό. 
Εκανα την μεικτονόμηση και είμαι έτοιμος χωρίς αναμονές τεχνικών κλπ  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Clap:

----------


## No-Name

user on
pass on

Και εισαι ΟΝ ΤΕΜ...αλήθεια πιρελι δεν έχεις?

----------


## Tem

> user on
> pass on
> 
> Και εισαι ΟΝ ΤΕΜ...αλήθεια πιρελι δεν έχεις?


έχω αλλά δεν το έβγαλα ακόμα απο το κουτί.
Αν δεν μείνω ικανοποιημένος με βλέπω για φορητότητα του αριθμού της ΟΝ σε HOL Double Play  :Wink:

----------


## Tem

η αλήθεια είναι ότι έγιναν όλα πολύ γρήγορα  :One thumb up: 
9.10 αίτηση on line και 1.11 ενεργοποίηση σε ανενεργό βρόχο.
Απλά συνδέθηκα σήμερα γιατί σήμερα αποφάσισα να πάω στον κατανεμητή.
Ο τεχνικός που υποτίθεται ότι είναι απαραίτητος για να με συνδέσει θα έλθει την Τρίτη  :Razz: 
Γρήγορη η ΟΝ  :One thumb up: 
Επίσης να αναφέρω ότι στον κατανεμητή δεν υπήρχε ούτε σημείωμα ούτε κάποιο ζεύγος καλωδίων στο σωστό σημείο της εισερχόμενης ας πούμε ρεγκλέτας.

----------


## erateinos

:Welcome: 

όλα καλά να σου πάνε  :One thumb up: 



Off Topic


		στην πολυκατοικία που μένεις ποιος έχει ΟΝ και του πήρες την γραμμή ?  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz: 

 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## Tem

> όλα καλά να σου πάνε 
> 
> 
> 
> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		στην πολυκατοικία που μένεις ποιος έχει ΟΝ και του πήρες την γραμμή ?


Ευχαριστώ πολύ   :One thumb up: 


Off Topic


		έχω την εντύπωση ότι δεν έχει άλλος ΟΝ στην πολυκατοικία που μένω αλλά δεν είμαι και απόλυτα σίγουρος  :Laughing:   :Laughing: . Γιατί αν είχε άλλος τώρα πιθανότατα να μην έχει  :ROFL: .

----------


## zErO_cOoL

Στο http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthre...#content_start
λέει ότι για το myOn έρχονται σε sms τα username και pass μετά την *εγγραφή*  μας..
Πόσες μέρες αφού στείλουμε την αίτηση έρχεται το sms αυτό ??
Έχω στείλει την αίτηση απο 23/10 και δεν μπορώ να βρώ έναν τρόπο να επιβεβαιώσω ότι όντως έχουν πάρει το fax..
Θα μου πείτε γιατί να το επιβεβαιώσω, αλλά όταν έχεις μπλέξει με Forthnet , δεν είσαι σίγουρος για τίποτα!
Πήρα τηλ. και απλά βλέπουν τα στοιχεία που έχω δώσει και "πιστεύουν" ότι θα τα έχουν παραλάβει. Μήπως υπάρχει κάποιο άλλο τηλέφωνο να καλέσω?

----------


## erateinos

παρακαλώ τον νεώτερο συνδρομητή της ΟΝ να απάντηση στη ερώτηση του zErO_cOoL

το νεώτερο μέλος της ΟΝ αυτή την στιγμή στο φόρουμ είναι......


 :Rock Band:  :Rock guitar:  :Rock Band:  :Rock guitar:  :Rock Band:  :Rock guitar:  :Rock Band:  :Rock guitar:  :Rock Band: 

ο *Tem*  

 :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:

----------


## erateinos

δες τις 2 πρώτες σειρές στο 3303 ποστ λίγο παραπάνω 
και μετά δες εδώ http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=144687



Off Topic


		πολύ κούραση και δεν μου πληρώνουν τις υπερωρίες  :Razz:

----------


## grphoto

> η αλήθεια είναι ότι έγιναν όλα πολύ γρήγορα 
> 9.10 αίτηση on line και 1.11 ενεργοποίηση σε ανενεργό βρόχο.
> Απλά συνδέθηκα σήμερα γιατί σήμερα αποφάσισα να πάω στον κατανεμητή.
> Ο τεχνικός που υποτίθεται ότι είναι απαραίτητος για να με συνδέσει θα έλθει την Τρίτη 
> Γρήγορη η ΟΝ 
> Επίσης να αναφέρω ότι στον κατανεμητή δεν υπήρχε ούτε σημείωμα ούτε κάποιο ζεύγος καλωδίων στο σωστό σημείο της εισερχόμενης ας πούμε ρεγκλέτας.


Ωχ προβλεπω αλλον ενα δυσαρεστημενο πελατη στην ΟΝ , να λεει ... " μου κοπηκε η συνδεση, παιρνω και μου λενε ολα καλα απο εμας, μαλλον φταιει ο ΟΤΕ", μετα να λεει "παιρνω το τηλεφωνο μου και το σηκωνει καποιος αλλος, παλι εκανε λαλακια η ΟΝ και εδωσε το νουμερο μου σε αλλον και αλλα καλα"  :ROFL: 

Καλωσηρθες  ΤΕΜ στην παρεα  :Wink:

----------


## johndow33

Καλημέρα, έχει κανένας συμβουλή για το εξής ? 
Υποτίθεται ημέρα ενεργοποίησης ήταν η Πέμπτη 1η Νοεμβρίου. 
Από την μέρα αυτή από κινητό δεν μπορώ να καλέσω το σπίτι μου (βγαίνει ο τηλεφωνιτής μάλλον της ΟΝ). Από σταθερό καλώ, και επίσης από το σπίτι καλώ παντού. 
Τώρα το παράξενο.. έχω ISDN με τον ΟΤΕ. Εξακολουθεί και λειτουργεί κανονικά μέσω του ISDN netmod... άρα, κάτι έχει γίνει αλλά δεν έχει γίνει σωστά ??? 
Επίσης μέσω splitter βάζω τον router αλλά δεν σταθεροποιείται το ADSL λαμπάκι. Ακόμη δεν έχω ΄μπει' στον router να δω ενδείξεις. 
Επίσης από το 134 είπαν ότι δεν βρίσκουν πλέον τον αριθμό μου στον ΟΤΕ (έστω και αν λειτουργεί ακόμα η ISDN) και απο ΟΝ λένε ότι 'πρέπει' να είμαι σε φάση ενεργοποίησης (αλλά δεν έχω μιλήσει ακόμη σε τεχνικό)... 

Ευχαριστώ....

----------


## Tem

Σας ευχαριστώ όλους για το καλωσόρισμα στην παρέα της ΟΝ  :One thumb up:  :Respekt: 
Εξακολουθώ χωρίς προβλήματα και αποσυνδέσεις. Το μόνο πυ περιμένω είναι η αναβάθμιση 
στο νεότερο firmware.

----------


## nsideris

Ημερομηνία αίτησης : 6 Σεπ 2007
Ημερομηνία ενεργοποίησης : 2 Νοε 2007

Κλειδώνει το pirelli στα 10011/1254 και όχι στα 16 όμως.

----------


## Tem

> Ημερομηνία αίτησης : 6 Σεπ 2007
> Ημερομηνία ενεργοποίησης : 2 Νοε 2007
> 
> Κλειδώνει το pirelli στα 10011/1254 και όχι στα 16 όμως.


firmware έχεις το τελευταίο ?

----------


## conio72

Καλημερα

Εγω δεν εχω ενεργοποιηθει ακομα αλλα πηρα ΣΜΣ με ενεργοποιηση 7-9/11. Χτες με πηραν απο τα ΕΛΤΑ και μου ειπαν οτι θα φερουν τον εξοπλισμο "καποια στιγμη" απο βδομαδα..Ακολουθωντας τις σοφες συμβουλες του φορουμ, πηγα και τον πηρα μονος μου, γαι να εχω το κεφαλι μου ησυχο. Εδωσα και τα 65 FE (fuckin' Euros) και ολα καλα. Οντας χωρις ενεργοποιηση, συνδεσα μονο το TV Box, το οποιο δουλευει τελεια, παιζει και το DVD και τα ψηφιακα της ΕΡΤ. Ολα καλα μεχρι εδω.

Επειδη εχω λιγο τρομοκρατηθει μ'αυτα που διαβαζω κι εχω και αγνωστες λεξεις ( Καρφωτικο, ρεγκλετα κλπ), θελω να ελπιζω πως οταν με το καλο μπω στο δικτυο της ΟΝ, δε θα χρειαστει να κανω τιποτα απ'ολα οσα αναφερονται (να ψαχνω ζευγη καλωδιων και συνδεσεις σε σκοτεινα και υγρα υπογεια, παρεα με ο,τι πλασματα ζουν εκει κατω, μπρρρρ...) και ουτε να ερθει τεχνικος να βγαλει τζαμπα λεφτα αερας, με πιθανοτερο να μην κανει και τιποτα στο τελος..... Ελπιζω, οπως και προβλεπεται απο τη συμφωνια, να συνδεσω τα διαφορα συμπαραμαρτουντα σκατολοϊδια στις μπριζες και να ειμαι ΟΚ.

Αν πρεπει να κανω κατι η να γνωριζω κατι, let me know, masters...

Ερωτηση : Να περιμενω οντως να ενεργοποιηθω στην ημερομηνια που μου εστειλαν με ΣΜΣ? Αιτηση 3/9, αρχικα ενεργοποιηση 30/9, μετα 8/10 (απο τηλεφωνο, χωρις ΣΜΣ και παραλαβη εξοπλισμου) και τωρα 7-9/11 (με ΣΜΣ και εξοπλισμο στο χερι.

Ευχαριστω για το χρονο και τη βοηθεια σας (στην οποια πονταρω τα μαλλα...)

Δρ. Κ

----------


## giwrgosth

> Αν πρεπει να κανω κατι η να γνωριζω κατι, let me know, masters...
> 
> Ερωτηση : Να περιμενω οντως να ενεργοποιηθω στην ημερομηνια που μου εστειλαν με ΣΜΣ? Αιτηση 3/9, αρχικα ενεργοποιηση 30/9, μετα 8/10 (απο τηλεφωνο, χωρις ΣΜΣ και παραλαβη εξοπλισμου) και τωρα 7-9/11 (με ΣΜΣ και εξοπλισμο στο χερι.


Αίτηση για ενεργό βρόγχο σε γραμμή που λειτουργεί με φορητότητα έχεις κάνει?
Αν ναι τότε δεν χρειάζεσε τεχνικούς κλπ, απλά να συνδέσεις το Pirelli με το Splitter στην πρίζα του ΟΤΕ και να περιμένεις πότε θα ανάψει το led της adsl γραμμής και τίποτα άλλο.
Λογικά θα σε ενεργοποιήσουν μέσα στην ημερομηνία που σου έστειλαν, οπότε αυτές τις μέρες ρίχνε καμιά ματιά στο modem αν ανάψει το led  :Wink:

----------


## Tem

> Καλημερα
> 
> Εγω δεν εχω ενεργοποιηθει ακομα αλλα πηρα ΣΜΣ με ενεργοποιηση 7-9/11. Χτες με πηραν απο τα ΕΛΤΑ και μου ειπαν οτι θα φερουν τον εξοπλισμο "καποια στιγμη" απο βδομαδα..Ακολουθωντας τις σοφες συμβουλες του φορουμ, πηγα και τον πηρα μονος μου, γαι να εχω το κεφαλι μου ησυχο. Εδωσα και τα 65 FE (fuckin' Euros) και ολα καλα. Οντας χωρις ενεργοποιηση, συνδεσα μονο το TV Box, το οποιο δουλευει τελεια, παιζει και το DVD και τα ψηφιακα της ΕΡΤ. Ολα καλα μεχρι εδω.
> 
> Επειδη εχω λιγο τρομοκρατηθει μ'αυτα που διαβαζω κι εχω και αγνωστες λεξεις ( Καρφωτικο, ρεγκλετα κλπ), θελω να ελπιζω πως οταν με το καλο μπω στο δικτυο της ΟΝ, δε θα χρειαστει να κανω τιποτα απ'ολα οσα αναφερονται (να ψαχνω ζευγη καλωδιων και συνδεσεις σε σκοτεινα και υγρα υπογεια, παρεα με ο,τι πλασματα ζουν εκει κατω, μπρρρρ...) και ουτε να ερθει τεχνικος να βγαλει τζαμπα λεφτα αερας, με πιθανοτερο να μην κανει και τιποτα στο τελος..... Ελπιζω, οπως και προβλεπεται απο τη συμφωνια, να συνδεσω τα διαφορα συμπαραμαρτουντα σκατολοϊδια στις μπριζες και να ειμαι ΟΚ.
> 
> Αν πρεπει να κανω κατι η να γνωριζω κατι, let me know, masters...
> 
> Ερωτηση : Να περιμενω οντως να ενεργοποιηθω στην ημερομηνια που μου εστειλαν με ΣΜΣ? Αιτηση 3/9, αρχικα ενεργοποιηση 30/9, μετα 8/10 (απο τηλεφωνο, χωρις ΣΜΣ και παραλαβη εξοπλισμου) και τωρα 7-9/11 (με ΣΜΣ και εξοπλισμο στο χερι.
> ...


μην ανησυχείς πάντως γιατί ακόμα και αν έχεις κάνει αίτηση για ανενεργό βρόχο , τις λεπτομέρειες θα τις αναλάβει συνεργαζόμενος τεχνικός της ΟΝ που θα έλθει χωρίς αμοιβή.

----------


## conio72

> μην ανησυχείς πάντως γιατί ακόμα και αν έχεις κάνει αίτηση για ανενεργό βρόχο , τις λεπτομέρειες θα τις αναλάβει συνεργαζόμενος τεχνικός της ΟΝ που θα έλθει χωρίς αμοιβή.


Ενεργο βρογχο προφανως εννοειτε αυτον στον οποιο ημουν στον ΟΤΕ και ανενεργο αν παρω καινουριο νουμερο, σωστα? Λοιπον, η αιτηση στην ΟΝ ειναι για φορητοτητα του ηδη υπαρχοντος 21068χχχχχ, το οποιο θα διατηρησω. Αυτος ειναι μαλλον ο ενεργος βρογχος, ο οποιος αφου δουλευει ΟΤΕ, μαλλον θα ειναι ΟΚ και με την ΟΝ χωρις πολλα πολλα...

Ευχαριστω για την αμεση απαντηση, θα σας κρατω ενημερους (δηλαδη θα σας πρηζω λογω ανεπαρκων γνωσεων) για ο,τι χρειαστει...

Δρ. Κ

----------


## Tem

> Ενεργο βρογχο προφανως εννοειτε αυτον στον οποιο ημουν στον ΟΤΕ και ανενεργο αν παρω καινουριο νουμερο, σωστα? Λοιπον, η αιτηση στην ΟΝ ειναι για φορητοτητα του ηδη υπαρχοντος 21068χχχχχ, το οποιο θα διατηρησω. Αυτος ειναι μαλλον ο ενεργος βρογχος, ο οποιος αφου δουλευει ΟΤΕ, μαλλον θα ειναι ΟΚ και με την ΟΝ χωρις πολλα πολλα...
> 
> Ευχαριστω για την αμεση απαντηση, θα σας κρατω ενημερους (δηλαδη θα σας πρηζω λογω ανεπαρκων γνωσεων) για ο,τι χρειαστει...
> 
> Δρ. Κ


 :One thumb up:  και βέβαια τα μέλη του forum θα σε βοηθήσουν σε οποιαδήποτε απορία.

----------


## grphoto

> Σας ευχαριστώ όλους για το καλωσόρισμα στην παρέα της ΟΝ 
> Εξακολουθώ χωρίς προβλήματα και αποσυνδέσεις. Το μόνο πυ περιμένω είναι η αναβάθμιση 
> στο νεότερο firmware.



Η αληθεια ειναι οτι τα disconnect που υπηρχαν εδω εντονα μετα το upgrade, εξαφανιστηκαν, ειμαι πια κλειδωμενος στα 1023/14901 με noise 7/6 και παρολο το 6 μου, η συνδεση πια ειναι σταθερη.

----------


## ankouts

Παιδες κρατηθείτε.. μετά από την βοβερή συζήτηση που έιχα με το cc (που ανάλυσα σε προηγούμενο πόστ μου) είπα να δοκιμάσω να συνδέσω μόνος μου τα καλώδια στον κατανεμητή.

Ξαναλέω εν ολίγεις τι έχει συμβεί ώς τώρα. 18/09 αίτηση για ανενεργό βρόγχο, αποστολή εξοπλισμού στις πρώτες 10 μέρες, ο ΟΤΕ έβαλε την γραμμή 10/10 και από τότε καμία ενημέρωση από την ΟΝ. Πήρα τηλ την προηγούμενη Δευτέρα και μου είπαν ότι ο βρόγχος είναι ενεργός και ότι απορούν που ακόμα δεν έχει έρθει τεχνικός!!!!

Συνεχίζω λοιπόν.. κατεβαίνω κάτω, ανοίγω τον καταναμητή, βρίσκω το καλώδιο του ΟΤΕ που προορίζεται για την ΟΝ, που κρεμόταν, και βάζω επάνω συσκευή τηλεφώνου και ακούω το μαγικό ήχο της αναμονής..τουτ τουυυττ... χαμόγελα, χαμός έγινε βραδιάτικο. Βρίσκω και το αντίστοιχο μέρος που έπρεπε να βάλω τα καλώδια στον κατανεμητή του διαμερίσματός μου... ανεβαίνω στο σπίτι... και βουαλά! Το τηλεφωνάκι παίζει σούπερ. Έκανα και 3,4 τηλεφωνήματα, βρήκα και τον αριθμό μέσω της αναγνώριση κλήσεως και όλα μια χαρά. Με μια πολύ γρήγορη ματιά το Ιντερνετ δεν έπαιζε αλλά θα κάνω κάποιες δοκιμές και σήμερα και θα δούμε. 

Ξαναλέω ότι χωρίς να με ειδοποιήσει κανείς, σύνδεσα μόνος τα καλώδια αφου περιμένω ήδη 25 μέρες αφότου ο ΟΤΕ παρέδωσε τη γραμμή και το τηλέφωνο τουλάχιστον παίζει με τέλεια ποιότητα, σε 2,3 υπεραστικά τηλεφωνήματα που έκανα και έλαβα. Το απόγευμα πάω για δοκιμές Ιντερνετ αν και είδα στο ρούτερ ότι Download συχρονίζει περίπου στα 5550.

----------


## papakion

> Παιδες κρατηθείτε.. μετά από την βοβερή συζήτηση που έιχα με το cc (που ανάλυσα σε προηγούμενο πόστ μου) είπα να δοκιμάσω να συνδέσω μόνος μου τα καλώδια στον κατανεμητή.
> 
> Ξαναλέω εν ολίγεις τι έχει συμβεί ώς τώρα. 18/09 αίτηση για ανενεργό βρόγχο, αποστολή εξοπλισμού στις πρώτες 10 μέρες, ο ΟΤΕ έβαλε την γραμμή 10/10 και από τότε καμία ενημέρωση από την ΟΝ. Πήρα τηλ την προηγούμενη Δευτέρα και μου είπαν ότι ο βρόγχος είναι ενεργός και ότι απορούν που ακόμα δεν έχει έρθει τεχνικός!!!!
> 
> Συνεχίζω λοιπόν.. κατεβαίνω κάτω, ανοίγω τον καταναμητή, βρίσκω το καλώδιο του ΟΤΕ που προορίζεται για την ΟΝ, που κρεμόταν, και βάζω επάνω συσκευή τηλεφώνου και ακούω το μαγικό ήχο της αναμονής..τουτ τουυυττ... χαμόγελα, χαμός έγινε βραδιάτικο. Βρίσκω και το αντίστοιχο μέρος που έπρεπε να βάλω τα καλώδια στον κατανεμητή του διαμερίσματός μου... ανεβαίνω στο σπίτι... και βουαλά! Το τηλεφωνάκι παίζει σούπερ. Έκανα και 3,4 τηλεφωνήματα, βρήκα και τον αριθμό μέσω της αναγνώριση κλήσεως και όλα μια χαρά. Με μια πολύ γρήγορη ματιά το Ιντερνετ δεν έπαιζε αλλά θα κάνω κάποιες δοκιμές και σήμερα και θα δούμε. 
> 
> Ξαναλέω ότι χωρίς να με ειδοποιήσει κανείς, σύνδεσα μόνος τα καλώδια αφου περιμένω ήδη 25 μέρες αφότου ο ΟΤΕ παρέδωσε τη γραμμή και το τηλέφωνο τουλάχιστον παίζει με τέλεια ποιότητα, σε 2,3 υπεραστικά τηλεφωνήματα που έκανα και έλαβα. Το απόγευμα πάω για δοκιμές Ιντερνετ αν και είδα στο ρούτερ ότι Download συχρονίζει περίπου στα 5550.



Επι πληρωμή, πας στο σπίτι μιας φιλης στην Γλυφαδα γιατι αυτο περιμένει και αυτη και γω δεν προλαβαινω?  :Crazy: 

Anyway, απλα κανε ενα τηλ στην τεχνική υπηρεσία να σου περάσουν το cfg file για το Pirelli και θα αρχισεις να έχεις και net.

----------


## Tem

> Παιδες κρατηθείτε.. μετά από την βοβερή συζήτηση που έιχα με το cc (που ανάλυσα σε προηγούμενο πόστ μου) είπα να δοκιμάσω να συνδέσω μόνος μου τα καλώδια στον κατανεμητή.
> 
> Ξαναλέω εν ολίγεις τι έχει συμβεί ώς τώρα. 18/09 αίτηση για ανενεργό βρόγχο, αποστολή εξοπλισμού στις πρώτες 10 μέρες, ο ΟΤΕ έβαλε την γραμμή 10/10 και από τότε καμία ενημέρωση από την ΟΝ. Πήρα τηλ την προηγούμενη Δευτέρα και μου είπαν ότι ο βρόγχος είναι ενεργός και ότι απορούν που ακόμα δεν έχει έρθει τεχνικός!!!!
> 
> Συνεχίζω λοιπόν.. κατεβαίνω κάτω, ανοίγω τον καταναμητή, βρίσκω το καλώδιο του ΟΤΕ που προορίζεται για την ΟΝ, που κρεμόταν, και βάζω επάνω συσκευή τηλεφώνου και ακούω το μαγικό ήχο της αναμονής..τουτ τουυυττ... χαμόγελα, χαμός έγινε βραδιάτικο. Βρίσκω και το αντίστοιχο μέρος που έπρεπε να βάλω τα καλώδια στον κατανεμητή του διαμερίσματός μου... ανεβαίνω στο σπίτι... και βουαλά! Το τηλεφωνάκι παίζει σούπερ. Έκανα και 3,4 τηλεφωνήματα, βρήκα και τον αριθμό μέσω της αναγνώριση κλήσεως και όλα μια χαρά. Με μια πολύ γρήγορη ματιά το Ιντερνετ δεν έπαιζε αλλά θα κάνω κάποιες δοκιμές και σήμερα και θα δούμε. 
> 
> Ξαναλέω ότι χωρίς να με ειδοποιήσει κανείς, σύνδεσα μόνος τα καλώδια αφου περιμένω ήδη 25 μέρες αφότου ο ΟΤΕ παρέδωσε τη γραμμή και το τηλέφωνο τουλάχιστον παίζει με τέλεια ποιότητα, σε 2,3 υπεραστικά τηλεφωνήματα που έκανα και έλαβα. Το απόγευμα πάω για δοκιμές Ιντερνετ αν και είδα στο ρούτερ ότι Download συχρονίζει περίπου στα 5550.


κι εγώ μόνος συνδέθηκα αλλά έχω και internet  :Wink:

----------


## ankouts

Χαχα φίλε έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο. Σε λίγο καιρό έχω την εντύπωση ότι θα είναι η νέα δουλειά αυτη.. να πηγαίνουμε δηλαδή να φτιάχνουμε αυτα που δε φτιάχνουν οι εταιρείες. Τι να πώ δε ξέρω!

Όσο αφορά το cfg file, τι να τους πώ? Αφου στο My On λέει ότι η υπηρεσία δεν έχει ακόμα ενεργοποιηθεί και προφανώς στα συστήματά τους όλα θα φαίνομαι ανενεργός.. μάλλον. Άραγε σε τέτοια περίπτωση στέλνουν cfg file? Αν ενεργοποηθείς σωστά τι κάνουν με το cfg? Πώς το παιρνάνε? Αυτόματα? Κι αν ναι, εμένα δε θα περαστεί αυτόματα?

----------


## equalizer

Aιτηση 17-2-2007
Αποστολη Εξοπλισμου 29-10-2007
Προβλ Ημερομ Συνδεσης 31-10-2007
Στις 31-10 μου ηπαν οτι η αίτηση ακυρώθηκε (χωρις λόγο και χωρίς εντολή) και μου εκλεισαν το τηλ. στα μούτρα
Στίς 31-10 2η προσπάθεια μου είπαν ότι υπάρχει απορυωψη της αιτησης φορητότητας λόγω εκπροθεσμης .... (απο ποιούς???) υποβολής
Στις 3-11 μου είπαν οτι σήμερα 5 του μήνα θα είμε ΟΝ... :Whistle:  :Thumb down:

----------


## ankouts

"Aιτηση 17-2-2007" είσαι σίγουρος??? Γιατί εάν ναι, τότε χαράς το κουράγιο σου!!!

----------


## arxetypo

Καλησπερα και καλως σας βρηκα,ειναι το πρωτο μου post
αιτηση στην on 4/10
αιτημα στον ΟΤΕ 11/10 (συμφωνα με το cc της on)
αιτημα στον ΟΤΕ 17/10 (συμφωνα με τον ΟΤΕ)
μετα απο τηλ. στο cc της on moy ειπαν οτι δεν ξερουν ποτε θα συνδεθω
ειμαι στην Καστελλα-Πειραια

----------


## papakion

> Καλησπερα και καλως σας βρηκα,ειναι το πρωτο μου post
> αιτηση στην on 4/10
> αιτημα στον ΟΤΕ 11/10 (συμφωνα με το cc της on)
> αιτημα στον ΟΤΕ 17/10 (συμφωνα με τον ΟΤΕ)
> μετα απο τηλ. στο cc της on moy ειπαν οτι δεν ξερουν ποτε θα συνδεθω
> ειμαι στην Καστελλα-Πειραια


Καλως ηλθες arxetypo!  :One thumb up: 

Σου ειπαν γιατι εστειλαν 2 φορες αίτημα στον ΟΤΕ?

----------


## arxetypo

ο ΟΤΕ εχει σαν ημερομηνια μονο την 17/10 καταχωρημενη

----------


## ankouts

Ε ναι η άλλη είναι η μούφα και η ψευτιά!

----------


## papakion

> ο ΟΤΕ εχει σαν ημερομηνια μονο την 17/10 καταχωρημενη


αρα μαλλον δεν την ειχαν στείλει... εχουμε και λεμε, 17/10 + 13 εργάσιμες απο τον ΟΤΕ + Ενεργοποίηση Ψηφιακών υπηρεσιών κλπ απο ON = ισως σε καμμια βδομαδα λάβεις SMS οτι κερδίζεις απο την Lacta στον διαγωνσιμό SMS Love It 5 SMS δωρεαν!

Αργεις!

----------


## agelop

ΛΟΙΠΩΝ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ,
ΑΙΤΗΣΗ ΚΑΤΑΧΩΡΗΜΕΝΗ ΣΤΟ ΄΄ΜΥ ΟΝ’’ : 10/10
ΈΚΤΟΤΕ  Η ΑΙΤΗΣΗ ΕΙΝΑΙ  ΚΟΛΛΗΜΕΝΗ ΣΤΟ ΠΡΩΤΟ ΒΗΜΑ ‘’ΔΙΑΧΕΙΡΙΣΗ ΕΝΤΟΛΗΣ ’’
ΟΣΕΣ ΦΟΡΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΑΝ ΠΗΡΑ (ΚΑΘΕ ΜΕΡΑ) ΕΔΩ ΚΑΙ 15 ΜΕΡΕΣ ΜΟΥ ΛΕΝΕ ΠΩΣ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙ ΕΧΕΙ ΑΡΓΗΣΕΙ ΑΛΛΑ ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΟΥΝ ΤΟ ΛΟΓΩ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΩ ΛΙΓΟ ΥΠΟΜΟΝΗ. ΤΙ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΚΑΛΟ ΤΟΥΣ ΠΗΡΑ ΤΙ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΑΓΡΙΟ ΟΛΟ ΤΟ ΙΔΙΟ ΜΟΥ ΛΕΝΕ.
ΟΥΤΕ ΜΕΡΑ ΠΙΘΑΝΗΣ ΕΝΕΡΓΟΠΟΙΗΣΗΣ ΜΟΥ ΛΕΝΕ ΟΥΤΕ ΚΑΤΙ ΓΙΑ ΤΟΝ ΕΞΟΠΛΙΣΜΟ. ΤΟ ΧΑΟΣ.
ΒΟΗΘΕΙΑ!!!!!!!! ΕΧΟΥΝ ΣΠΑΣΕΙ ΤΑ ΝΕΥΡΑ ΜΟΥ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΑ.
ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΠΑΡΩ ΣΤΟΝ ΟΤΕ ΑΡΑΓΕ ΝΑ ΜΑΘΩ ΑΝ ΤΟΥΣ ΕΧΕΙ ΓΙΝΕΙ Η ΣΧΕΤΙΚΗ ΑΙΤΗΣΗ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΟΝ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΔΩ ΑΝ ΜΕ ΔΟΥΛΕΥΟΥΝ ΚΑΙ ΑΝ ΝΑΙ ΣΕ ΠΟΙΟΝ ΑΡΙΘΜΟ ΚΑΙ ΤΙ ΤΟΥΣ ΡΩΤΑΩ?

----------


## kosnik

[QUOTE=agelop;1545049]ΛΟΙΠΩΝ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ,
ΑΙΤΗΣΗ ΚΑΤΑΧΩΡΗΜΕΝΗ ΣΤΟ ΄΄ΜΥ ΟΝ’’ : 10/10
ΈΚΤΟΤΕ  Η ΑΙΤΗΣΗ ΕΙΝΑΙ  ΚΟΛΛΗΜΕΝΗ ΣΤΟ ΠΡΩΤΟ ΒΗΜΑ ‘’ΔΙΑΧΕΙΡΙΣΗ ΕΝΤΟΛΗΣ ’’
ΟΣΕΣ ΦΟΡΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΑΝ ΠΗΡΑ (ΚΑΘΕ ΜΕΡΑ) ΕΔΩ ΚΑΙ 15 ΜΕΡΕΣ ΜΟΥ ΛΕΝΕ ΠΩΣ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙ ΕΧΕΙ ΑΡΓΗΣΕΙ ΑΛΛΑ ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΟΥΝ ΤΟ ΛΟΓΩ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΩ ΛΙΓΟ ΥΠΟΜΟΝΗ. ΤΙ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΚΑΛΟ ΤΟΥΣ ΠΗΡΑ ΤΙ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΑΓΡΙΟ ΟΛΟ ΤΟ ΙΔΙΟ ΜΟΥ ΛΕΝΕ.
ΟΥΤΕ ΜΕΡΑ ΠΙΘΑΝΗΣ ΕΝΕΡΓΟΠΟΙΗΣΗΣ ΜΟΥ ΛΕΝΕ ΟΥΤΕ ΚΑΤΙ ΓΙΑ ΤΟΝ ΕΞΟΠΛΙΣΜΟ. ΤΟ ΧΑΟΣ.
ΒΟΗΘΕΙΑ!!!!!!!! ΕΧΟΥΝ ΣΠΑΣΕΙ ΤΑ ΝΕΥΡΑ ΜΟΥ ....

Agelop (ρε συ μηπως εισαι ξαδερφος του φανη?) μπορεις να παρεις στον οτε στο 134 κ να ρωτησεις αν εκκρεμει αιτηση φορητοτητας απο αλλο παροχο.Αν σου πουνε οτι δεν μπορουνε να σου πουνε πες τους οτι ειχες ξαναπαρει κ σου ειπαν,η κλεισε κ ξαναπαρε.Συνηθως σου λενε παντως,ασε που ειναι υποχρεωμενοι αφου εισαι ο κυριος κατοχος της γραμμης κ ακομα τους πληρωνεις.Τεσπα, αν σ πουνε οτι δεν εκκρεμει,στειλε ενα μαιλ στην ον κ πες τους οτι αν δεν εχεις ενημερωση σε 2 μερες θα αναγκαστεις να κανεις ακυρωση γιατι δεν μπορεις να περιμενεις στα τυφλα    κλπ.Αποκλειεται βεβαια να σ παρουν,αλλα ειναι πιθανο να το κοιταξουν με περισσοτερη προσοχη.Εγω αυτο εκανα,κ την επομενη μερα ειχαν στειλει την αιτηση στον οτε (τους πηρα εγω βεβαια παλι),ενω πριν στειλω το μαιλ μου λεγαν εδω κ 20 μερες οτι ειχαν στειλει την αιτηση στον οτε,κατι που φυσικα δεν ειχε γινει γιατι απ τον οτε δε βλεπαν τπτ!Στειλε μαιλ,παρ τους τηλ κανα δυο μερες μετα,ρωτα τους,κι αν σ λενε παλι παπ..ριες ρωτα τους ψαρωτικα τι πρεπει να κανεις για να ακυρωσεις την αιτηση.Γενικα παντως αμα κολλησει το πραγμα,θελει πολυ υπομονη.

----------


## savvas01

παιδια,αιτηση στις 19/9 και ενεργοποιηση στις 10/10 χωρις κανενα προβλημα προς το παρον(φτου φτου!!)και το τηλεφωνο οκ η τι-βι οπως σε ολους,η ταχυτητα στα 7,5mbit ακομα

----------


## sgatz

Καλημέρα.Μένω σεπόλια στη δυρραχιου και έκανα αίτηση στις 30/10 για ον.Το ίδιο βράδυ μου ήρθε το μύνημα με τα password και στις 3/11 με sms μου είπανε για ενεργοποίηση στις 15-19/11.Επειδή έχω διαβάσει διάφορα τον εξοπλισμό μπορώ να πάω κάπου να τον πάρω ο ίδιος η τρώω στα μούτρα τα ελτα?Την εγκατάσταση μπορώ να την κάνω μόνος?(κατέχω τα βασικά)
Η ενεργοποίηση θα γίνει στην ημ/νία που λένε η συνηθίζουν να την περνάνε?Και ένα τελευταιο.Τώρα έχω μια 768 conn-x και μετρώντας με το τεστ στην αρχικη σελίδα πιανω 430.Πως μπορώ να μάθω που ειναι το dslam για να δώ μήπως και λόγω απόστασης άμα σέρνεται το conn x μια η ον θα σέρνεται 10?στο μαγαζι που έχω 1 mbit μετρώντας με το ίδιο τεστ πιάνει 1020 πρωί βραδυ αλλα είμαι 500 μέτρα εντελώς ευθεια απο το dslam γηροκομειου αμπ/πων.

ευχαριστώ για τη βοήθεια και συγνώμη για τις πολλες ερωτήσεις

----------


## WagItchyef

> Επειδή έχω διαβάσει διάφορα τον εξοπλισμό μπορώ να πάω κάπου να τον πάρω ο ίδιος η τρώω στα μούτρα τα ελτα?Την εγκατάσταση μπορώ να την κάνω μόνος?(κατέχω τα βασικά)
> Η ενεργοποίηση θα γίνει στην ημ/νία που λένε η συνηθίζουν να την περνάνε?


Τον εξοπλισμό στον φέρνει courier στο σπίτι πριν την ενεργοποίηση, στον οποίο δίνεις μόνο τα 65 Ευρώ της ενεργοποίησης. Σε εμένα η ενεργοποίηση έγινε στο χρονικό διάστημα που έλεγε το SMS. Τον εξοπλισμό τον στήνεις μόνος σου, έχει και ένα χαρτί με οδηγίες. Στον εξοπλισμό συπεριλαμβάνονται καλώδια, καθώς και μπαταρίες για το τηλεκοντρόλ (αν πήρες και την On TV).

----------


## erateinos

> Πως μπορώ να μάθω που ειναι το dslam


 :Welcome: 

κοίταξε εδώ  :Wink:

----------


## sgatz

το είδα!μου γραφει οτι ανηκετε στο κεντρο κολωνου ευρυτερη περιοχή καρόλου.Αν απο τη δυρραχιου που μαι το dslam ειναι στη καρολου δε θα χω ουτε τα 430 του conn x...είναι δυνατον να ανηκω απο σεπόλια στο dslam καρολου?

σημ.. ευχαριστω και τους 2 για την βοήθεια

----------


## johndow33

> Καλημέρα, έχει κανένας συμβουλή για το εξής ? 
> Υποτίθεται ημέρα ενεργοποίησης ήταν η Πέμπτη 1η Νοεμβρίου. 
> Από την μέρα αυτή από κινητό δεν μπορώ να καλέσω το σπίτι μου (βγαίνει ο τηλεφωνιτής μάλλον της ΟΝ). Από σταθερό καλώ, και επίσης από το σπίτι καλώ παντού. 
> Τώρα το παράξενο.. έχω ISDN με τον ΟΤΕ. Εξακολουθεί και λειτουργεί κανονικά μέσω του ISDN netmod... άρα, κάτι έχει γίνει αλλά δεν έχει γίνει σωστά ??? 
> Επίσης μέσω splitter βάζω τον router αλλά δεν σταθεροποιείται το ADSL λαμπάκι. Ακόμη δεν έχω ΄μπει' στον router να δω ενδείξεις. 
> Επίσης από το 134 είπαν ότι δεν βρίσκουν πλέον τον αριθμό μου στον ΟΤΕ (έστω και αν λειτουργεί ακόμα η ISDN) και απο ΟΝ λένε ότι 'πρέπει' να είμαι σε φάση ενεργοποίησης (αλλά δεν έχω μιλήσει ακόμη σε τεχνικό)... 
> 
> Ευχαριστώ....


Τελικά επιβεβαιώνεται ένα εφιαλτικό σενάριο, που ελπίζω να ξεκαθαρίσει σύντομα. Ο ΟΤΕ μάλλον έχει ενημερώσει την ΟΝ ότι έχει γίνει η φορητότητα, και στην ΟΝ θεωρούν ότι έχει γίνει, αλλά ουσιαστικά είμαι ακόμη στον ΟΤΕ. Μίλησα με ΟΝ (μετά από 45 λεπτά αναμονής) και μου είπαν ότι έχει ξανασυμβεί, και θα το αναφέρουν στον ΟΤΕ μέσω συστήματος, και ίσως εντός 2 ημερών που συνήθως ο ΟΤΕ λύνει προβλήματα, να ανταποκριθούν. Μετά μίλησα με 134 όπου μου είπαν ότι βλέπουν την αίτηση, απλά δεν έχει ολοκληρωθεί ακόμη (ενώ την Παρασκευή το 134 είχε πει ότι δεν με βλέπει πλεον στον ΟΤΕ) !!!!! 

Σε δύο μέρες θα ξαναπάρω ΟΝ. Η κατάσταση πάντως είναι απαράδεκτη.  :Thumb down:

----------


## ankouts

Λοιπόν, μετά την ένωση των καλωδίων προχώρησα παρά πέρα σε τεστ κλπ. Έχουμε και λέμε, τηλέφωνο με πολύ καλή ποιότητα αλλά με μερικές διακοπές του ήχου και μερικές φορές δείχνει ότι μιλάει όταν καλώ κάποιον, όμως δεν είναι κάποιο ιδιαίτερο πρόβλημα. Ιντερνετ έχω, κάτι που αρχικά είχα αμφιβολίες, έκανε και update στο νέο firmware. Ταχύτητες είδα 2,3 διαφορετικές, που κυμαίνονται μεταξύ 5500 - 7500 kbps. To s/n είναι 6 (το είδα όμως και 9) και το Attenuation 36 (το είδα όμως και 39 κάποια στιγμή).

Σύμφωνα βέβαια με τα παραπάνω, δοκιμάζοντας την TV ούτε λόγος για εικόνα. Στα ζωντανά δεν παίζει καθόλου ενώ στο ON REC παίζει δε παίζει ( Ιντερνετ όμως ανύπαρκτο όταν παίζει το ON REC).

Έχω 3 απορίες: 

1) Από την εμπειρία σας, με αυτα τα στατιστικά θα παίξει ποτέ η TV?
2) Υπάρχει περίπτωση η ON να κάνει κάτι για να βελτιωθεί η ταχύτητα και τα στατιστικά?
3) Λογαριασμός πότε θα έρθει?

Πριν απαντήσετε να θυμίσω ότι μόνος μου σύνδεσα τα καλώδια στον κατανεμητή καθώς δεν με έχει ειδοποιήσει κανείς από την ON και με βάση αυτή την "προσωρινή" κατάσταση ρωτάω.

----------


## shioiros

> καθώς και μπαταρίες για το τηλεκοντρόλ (αν πήρες και την On TV).


Υπάρχουνε σε όλους μπαταρίες? Εγώ δεν βρήκα πάντως. Τα 65 ευρώ πίσω ΤΩΡΑ :Evil:  :Razz:

----------


## nosf1234

Ας αναφερω και εγω τα σημερινα που εμαθα , αίτηση 15/10 ενω  με ειχαν ενημερωσει απο την Οn οτι στις 19/10 η αιτηση εχει σταλει στο ΟΤΕ . Πηρα σημερα τηλ. στο 134 για να μαθω οτι δεν υπαρχει αιτηση σε εκρεμμοτητα και μαλιστα δεν εχει σταλει ποτε αιτηση ( απο την Ον) .  :Worthy:  

    Παιρνω λοιπον τηλ. στον ΟΝ τους το λεω και μου λενε οτι οντως δεν εχει σταλει  ( τη στιγμη που 2 βδομαδες τωρα που επαιρνα τηλεφωνο μου λεγανε οτι ειναι στον ΟΤΕ και περιμενουμε να τελειωσει)... μαυρα χαλια. 

   Δυσκολα θα περιμενω παραπανω απο το κανονικο , εχω πικρη εμπειρια απο προηγουμενη εταιρεια. Σκοπευω εαν δεν εχει ολοκληρωθει η συνδεση σε 10 ημερες να προχωρησω σε καταγγελια...

----------


## ankouts

Αυτοί έχουν μπει σε λούμπα τώρα γιατί τους ήρθαν πολλαπλάσιοι πελάτες από ότι συνήθως και βέβαια δεν έχουν τον κατάλληλο τεχνικό και ανθρώπινο εξοπλισμό για να αντεπεξέλθουν.

----------


## Link

Ακουστε τι μου ειπαν απο τον ΟΤΕ.Βλεπουν λεει αιτηση αλλα μονο για ιντερνετ.Μεριζομενο βρογχο!Δεν βλεπουν κατι και για τηλεφωνια! :Shocked: Αυτοι εκει στην ΟΝ δεν ξερουν τι τους γινεται μου φαινεται!Ωρα για ενα τηλεφωνο να τους τα ψαλλω!

----------


## ariadgr

> Ακουστε τι μου ειπαν απο τον ΟΤΕ.Βλεπουν λεει αιτηση αλλα μονο για ιντερνετ.Μεριζομενο βρογχο!Δεν βλεπουν κατι και για τηλεφωνια!Αυτοι εκει στην ΟΝ δεν ξερουν τι τους γινεται μου φαινεται!Ωρα για ενα τηλεφωνο να τους τα ψαλλω!


Και δεν χαίρεσαι που θα είσαι ο πρώτος πελάτης της On που θα ενεργοποιηθεί σε Shared LLU;  :Laughing:

----------


## ankouts

lol σωστό κι αυτο !

----------


## kokonik

Μαζι με την δικη μου αιτηση που ειμαι οκ,την επομενη, εκανα και αλλη μια στην περιοχη του χολαργου στις 3/11...Ακομα δεν εχει γινει τιποτα,ουτε εξοπλισμος ουτε μηνυμα,ουτε τιποτα.Στο myon ειμαστε ακομα στον οτε..Ολα τα αλλα ρολογακια

----------


## zErO_cOoL

Μόλις ήρθε sms από την On που λέει ότι η παράδοση του εξοπλισμού μας έχει δρομολογηθεί κτλ κτλ. Αλλά ακόμη sms με κωδικούς για πρόσβαση στο myOn δεν έχει έρθει! 
Να ανησυχώ??

----------


## Tem

> Μόλις ήρθε sms από την On που λέει ότι η παράδοση του εξοπλισμού μας έχει δρομολογηθεί κτλ κτλ. Αλλά ακόμη sms με κωδικούς για πρόσβαση στο myOn δεν έχει έρθει! 
> Να ανησυχώ??


δεν υπάρχει ουσιαστικός λόγος ανησυχίας   :One thumb up:

----------


## zErO_cOoL

Στηρίζομαι στο γεγονός ότι στους περισσότερους αν δεν κάνω λάθος, η ενεργοποίηση έγινε πριν την αποστολή του εξοπλισμού. Γι'αυτο... ελπίζω!  :Wink:

----------


## Tem

ΕΛΕΟΣ ρε παιδιά , δεν έχει μέσα μπαταρίες το TV Box που μου έστειλαν  :Thumb down:   :Laughing: 
Κανονικά θα έπρεπε να έχει  :RTFM: 

αν χαλάσει το ΤV Box τι γίνεται ?
Σου δίνουν άλλο ?

----------


## erateinos

> αν χαλάσει το ΤV Box τι γίνεται ?
> Σου δίνουν άλλο ?


ναι σου κάνουν αντικατάσταση (όπως και στο pirelli)

σκέφτεσαι μπας και σου έδωσαν κανένα από αντικατάσταση και δεν έχει μπαταριές μέσα?

 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL: 



Off Topic



έχει ο Νικαετός ενα sagem του κουτιού  :Whistle:  
 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Laughing:

----------


## Tem

και του είναι και εντελώς άχρηστο του Νικαετού  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## grphoto

> Μόλις ήρθε sms από την On που λέει ότι η παράδοση του εξοπλισμού μας έχει δρομολογηθεί κτλ κτλ. Αλλά ακόμη sms με κωδικούς για πρόσβαση στο myOn δεν έχει έρθει! 
> Να ανησυχώ??


Αν εχεις δωσει email τσεκαρε τα junk σου, αν οχι και εχεις ορεξη να περιμενεις στο τηλεφωνο  :Razz:  παρε τους ενα τηλεφωνο και θα σου τους ξαναστειλουν με sms.

----------


## zErO_cOoL

> Αν εχεις δωσει email τσεκαρε τα junk σου, αν οχι και εχεις ορεξη να περιμενεις στο τηλεφωνο  παρε τους ενα τηλεφωνο και θα σου τους ξαναστειλουν με sms.


Ήρθε και αντίστοιχο email , με το link για σωστή εγκατάσταση του εξοπλισμού κτλ.
Και ήρθε κανονικά στο inbox , όχι στα junk  :Wink: 
Δηλαδή, εφόσον ήρθε αυτό το sms, έπρεπε να έχουν έρθει οι κωδικόι?  :Evil:  :Evil:

----------


## grphoto

> Ήρθε και αντίστοιχο email , με το link για σωστή εγκατάσταση του εξοπλισμού κτλ.
> Και ήρθε κανονικά στο inbox , όχι στα junk 
> Δηλαδή, εφόσον ήρθε αυτό το sms, έπρεπε να έχουν έρθει οι κωδικόι?



Και σε μενα και σε αλλους εχουν παει τετοια μυνηματα στα junk, δεν χανεις τιποτα να το τσεκαρεις, αλλοιως μπορει να εχει χαθει το sms-email. Τους παιρνεις και σου το ξαναστελνουν.

----------


## zErO_cOoL

> Και σε μενα και σε αλλους εχουν παει τετοια μυνηματα στα junk, δεν χανεις τιποτα να το τσεκαρεις, αλλοιως μπορει να εχει χαθει το sms-email. Τους παιρνεις και σου το ξαναστελνουν.


Πήρα τηλ και μου έδωσε εκτιμώμενη ημερομηνία ενεργοποίησης 9/11 !!  :One thumb up: 
Είμαι στην αναμονή με κάποιο τμήμα που με σύνδεσαν,αφού τους είπα τι παίζει, για να πάρω και τους κωδικούς.
Να ρωτήσω... με τους κωδικούς αυτούς που θα μπαίνω στις υπηρεσίες myOn, θα συνδεθώ και οταν με το καλό ενεργοποιηθώ?

----------


## erateinos

ναι 
θα βλέπεις πληροφορίες για τις χρεώσεις του λογαριασμού σου (αναλυτικά) 
εάν θέλεις θα δημιουργήσεις λογαριασμούς ηλεκτρονικού ταχυδρομείου 
κτλ κτλ

----------


## turbojugend_gr

@Zero_cool: Δεν χρειάζεται κωδικός και password κατά την σύνδεση με τη διαδικασία που ακολουθεί η ON. 

Απλά συνδέεις το router στην γραμμή, και όταν είναι έτοιμο θα μπει μόνο του  :Smile: .

----------


## zErO_cOoL

Ναι, αλλά τώρα που είμαι με ISDN over aDSL , δεν πρέπει να κοπεί αυτή η σύνδεση (βασικά να κοπεί η ISDN κυρίως)
για να γίνουν όλα αυτά? Έτσι δεν θα καταλάβω ότι άρχισε  η διαδικασία ενεργοποίησης?

----------


## dimitris_athens

> Ναι, αλλά τώρα που είμαι με ISDN over aDSL , δεν πρέπει να κοπεί αυτή η σύνδεση (βασικά να κοπεί η ISDN κυρίως)
> για να γίνουν όλα αυτά? Έτσι δεν θα καταλάβω ότι άρχισε  η διαδικασία ενεργοποίησης?


Αν η ημερομηνία ενεργοποίησης σου είναι η 9/11, εκείνη τη μέρα θα κοπεί και το isdn.
Σου εύχομαι να ενεργοποιηθείς χώρις κανένα πρόβλημα.  :One thumb up:

----------


## turbojugend_gr

+1 & me2, καλή ενεργοποίηση !!!

----------


## intech

> Και δεν χαίρεσαι που θα είσαι ο πρώτος πελάτης της On που θα ενεργοποιηθεί σε Shared LLU;


 :Clap:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing: 
Μόλις τώρα είδα το νέο ανεκδοτο. :Respekt: 
Κάνω copy paste  ολα τα "ωραία" του Forum, και πάμε για βιβλίο.
Υ/Γ Τα πνευματικά δικαιώματα ανήκουν εν μέρει.. στους ιδιοκτήτες του site. :Razz:

----------


## agelop

Καλησπέρα και πάλι. Όπως έχω πει και πιο πάνω έκανα αίτηση στις 10/10 και μέχρι σήμερα δεν έχει ξεπεραστεί ούτε το πρώτο στάδιο (ΔΙΑΧΕΙΡΙΣΗ ΕΝΤΟΛΗΣ). Δηλαδή έχουν περάσει 24 ημέρες και έχουν κάνει ένα τίποτα. 
Σήμερα που που μήλησα πάλι στο 13801 ένας υπάλληλος του μου είπε εμπιστευτικά πως καλύτερα είναι να κάνω ακύρωση γιατί δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση η αίτηση μου να προχωρήσει. Βέβαια δεν ξέρουν το λόγω που δεν προχωράει. Έτσι για να βλέπουν μερικοί πόσο μεγάλη και σωστή εταιρία είναι η ΟΝ ή μάλλον ΝΟ. Έχω χαλάσει εδω και ένα μήνα 2 χρονοκάρτες των 16 ευρώ για να τους τηλέφωνο και μετά από 1 μήνα μου λένε κύριε καλύτερα είναι να ακυρώσετε την αίτηση σας.

----------


## Tem

> Καλησπέρα και πάλι. Όπως έχω πει και πιο πάνω έκανα αίτηση στις 10/10 και μέχρι σήμερα δεν έχει ξεπεραστεί ούτε το πρώτο στάδιο (ΔΙΑΧΕΙΡΙΣΗ ΕΝΤΟΛΗΣ). Δηλαδή έχουν περάσει 24 ημέρες και έχουν κάνει ένα τίποτα. 
> Σήμερα που που μήλησα πάλι στο 13801 ένας υπάλληλος του μου είπε εμπιστευτικά πως καλύτερα είναι να κάνω ακύρωση γιατί δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση η αίτηση μου να προχωρήσει. Βέβαια δεν ξέρουν το λόγω που δεν προχωράει. Έτσι για να βλέπουν μερικοί πόσο μεγάλη και σωστή εταιρία είναι η ΟΝ ή μάλλον ΝΟ. Έχω χαλάσει εδω και ένα μήνα 2 χρονοκάρτες των 16 ευρώ για να τους τηλέφωνο και μετά από 1 μήνα μου λένε κύριε καλύτερα είναι να ακυρώσετε την αίτηση σας.


είχες κάνει αίτηση για ανενεργό ή για φορητότητα και επομένως ενεργοποίση σε ενεργό βρόχο ?

----------


## Link

> Και δεν χαίρεσαι που θα είσαι ο πρώτος πελάτης της On που θα ενεργοποιηθεί σε Shared LLU;


 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: Να'σαι καλα με εκανες και γελασα, γιατι ολη αυτη η κατασταση με την ΟΝ ειναι για κλαματα!

----------


## grkostis

Εγω εκανα τηλεφωνικη αιτηση στις 12/10 και ειναι ολα τσεκαρισμενα εκτος απο το ΟΤΕ.Ποτε λετε να με ενεργοποιησουν;Εχει ερθει ο εξοπλισμος αλλα μεχρι τωρα ουτε φωνη ουτε ακροαση για ενεργοποιηση

----------


## Tem

> Εγω εκανα τηλεφωνικη αιτηση στις 12/10 και ειναι ολα τσεκαρισμενα εκτος απο το ΟΤΕ.Ποτε λετε να με ενεργοποιησουν;Εχει ερθει ο εξοπλισμος αλλα μεχρι τωρα ουτε φωνη ουτε ακροαση για ενεργοποιηση


λογικά σε λίγες μέρες θα είσαι ΟΝ

----------


## papakion

> Εγω εκανα τηλεφωνικη αιτηση στις 12/10 και ειναι ολα τσεκαρισμενα εκτος απο το ΟΤΕ.Ποτε λετε να με ενεργοποιησουν;Εχει ερθει ο εξοπλισμος αλλα μεχρι τωρα ουτε φωνη ουτε ακροαση για ενεργοποιηση


Καλού κακού, δεν συνδέεις και τον εξοπλισμό να εισαι έτοιμος (και ισως παιξεις κιολας?) :Whistle:

----------


## dimmarko

καλησπερα και απο εμενα.μετα απο πολλα χρονια στον οτε, ειπα να δοκιμασω την αλλαγη της μιας τηλεφωνικης γραμμης μου, απλης, σε on. τηλεφωνικη παραγγελια 11-10. Διαχειριση εντολης οκ σε δυο μερες. Σφυρακι εργασιες οτε. Sms για εξοπλισμο. Παραλαβή οκ. 65 ευρώ οκ.Ολα τα άλλα κουτακια ρολοι.Σημερα που μιλησα με κεντρο μου είπαν πιθανη ημερομηνια απο οτε 16-11. Στο 134 που πηρα μου ειπαν οτι δεν βλεπουν καποια αιτηση. Απο το κεντρο της on λενε οτι δεν θα με συνδεσαν με το καταλληλο τμημα. Πως την βλεπετε την κατασταση μου οι πιο εμπειροι?να τον συνδεσω τον εξοπλισμο? στην Λυκοβρυση μενω, απ'οτι εχω καταλαβει στο Ηράκλειο ειναι το κέντρο, οχι πολύ μακρια ούτε πολύ κοντά.μονοκατοικια.μου είπαν θα μου ερθει sms για ενεργοποιηση.θα ερθει?ευχαριστω για τις πολύ ενδιαφερουσες πληροφοριες που παρεχονται από όλους. οπως διαβαζω σιγουρα θα ακολουθησουν και αλλες πολλες ερωτησεις μου, εκτος και αν ολα πανε καλα!!!τα λεμε.

----------


## agelop

Η αίτηση που είχα κάνει ήταν για φορητότητα. Σημερα έστηλα με φαξ την ακύρωση.
Καλό κουράγιο σε όλους, εγω δεν έχω κουράγιο πλέον να περάσω πάλι τα ίδια για ακόμη ένα μήνα.

----------


## paixthsss

> Φίλε μου και εγώ πήρα μπρίζα και σήμερα ως διά ΜΑΓΕΙΑΣ μετά από αίτηση γιά νέα γραμμή που είχα κάνει στις 19/9/2007 με πήραν τηλέφωνο γιά ραντεβού από ΕΞΩΤΕΡΙΚΟ ΣΥΝΕΡΓΑΤΗ ΤΕΧΝΙΚΟ.Αωτε γιατί με είχαν πιάσει στην πλάκα φίλοι και συγγενείς  που εγώ τους έπεισα να κάνουν αίτηση (με φορητότητα αυτοί) μετά απο εμένα και οι οποιοι είναι ενεργοποιημένοι εδώ και 2 βδομάδες περίπου.
> Ας ελπίσουμε ότι μέχρι τέλους της επομένης εβδομαδος θα΄είμαι ΟΝ....
> Το ίδιο ελπίζω και γία εσένα και τους υπολοίπους φίλους που εμπιστευθήκαμε αυτή την εταιρία .......μετά τα απαράδεκτα που συνέβαιναν 
> κατά τις αρχές του έτους με το λάστιχο.....


Οι νέες γραμμές καθυστερούν λόγω της έλειψης ανενεργών ζευγών καλωδίων. Στο WCRM ο ΟΤΕ ενημερώνει ως ημερομηνία παράδοσης βρόχου την προβλεπόμενη παρόλα αυτά. Δεν ξέρω αν όταν τον παραδόσει το βρόχο ενημερώνει για την καθυστερημένη παράδοση ή αν απλά πάνε στον κεντρικό καταναμητή στο Αστικό Κέντρο και συνδέουν τη γραμμή και απλά πρέπει από μόνοι τους οι τεχνικοί της ΟΝ να πάνε να δουν αν συνδέθηκε.

----------


## dimitris_athens

> Οι νέες γραμμές καθυστερούν λόγω της έλειψης ανενεργών ζευγών καλωδίων. Στο WCRM ο ΟΤΕ ενημερώνει ως ημερομηνία παράδοσης βρόχου την προβλεπόμενη παρόλα αυτά. Δεν ξέρω αν όταν τον παραδόσει το βρόχο ενημερώνει για την καθυστερημένη παράδοση ή αν απλά πάνε στον κεντρικό καταναμητή στο Αστικό Κέντρο και συνδέουν τη γραμμή και απλά πρέπει από μόνοι τους οι τεχνικοί της ΟΝ να πάνε να δουν αν συνδέθηκε.


Ενημερώνετε το WCRM (νομίζω είναι κωδικός 22: Κατασκευή βρόχου από ΟΤΕ - Έλεγχος από πάροχο).

----------


## zErO_cOoL

Σήμερα το πρωί κόπηκε το internet από την OTEnet.
Πότε να περιμένω να κοπεί και η ISDN ?
Εκτιμώμενη ημερομηνία ενεργοποίησης είναι αύριο πάντως...
Θα το παλέψω με το modemaki της Siemens που μου έχει μείνει μέχρι να έρθει το Pirelli...

----------


## zErO_cOoL

Κανείς δεν ξέρει?? Βοηθήστε κάποιος Plz...
Aκόμα δεν έχω λάβει κωδικούς πάντως  :Thinking:

----------


## djrantaplan1985

30/09/2007 αίτηση ΑΝΕΝΕΡΓΟΥ ΒΡΟΓΧΟΥ.07-11-2007 Ενεργοποίηση υπηρεσιών πλήρης και με πολύ καλή ταχύτητα εώς 10 Mbps διότι δεν πρέπει να τραβάει η γραμμή παραπάνω απο το NOISE MARGIN που είναι 10db!Πακέτο(Ίντερνετ-Τηλεφωνία).Πιστευώ,και είμαι ικανοποιημένος απο αυτό το χρονικό περιθώριο.1 μήνα μου είπαν και κάναν,1 μήνα και μια βδομάδα.Νορμάλ το σκηνικό...Να είστε καλά...

----------


## ntrim

- Αίτηση στις 9/10/07, φορητότητα από ΟΤΕ. 
- Δεν επικοινώνησα ποτέ μαζί τους (μετά από ότι διάβασα εδώ μέσα για το CC).
- Λαμβάνω sms στις 27/10/07 ότι θα ενεργοποιηθώ στις 8 έως 12/11/07.
- Λαμβάνω sms στις 05/11/07 ότι ο εξοπλισμός έχει δρομολογηθεί μέσω των ΕΛΤΑ (δεν τον έχω παραλάβει ακόμα).
Σήμερα 08/11/07 ερχόμενος από τη δουλειά στο σπίτι, βρίσκω το τηλ. να μην δουλεύει και η σύνδεσή μου πλέον είναι στην ON και δουλεύει το Internet.

Μου είχαν πει 20 εργάσιμες, οπότε μάλλον πάμε καλά...

SNR Down: 6.1 Up: 7.3
Attenuation Down: 25.0 Up 11.5
Attainable Rate Down: 13532 Up: 1008
Rate Down: 11414 Up: 999 

Καλώς σας ήρθα...  :Smile: 



Off Topic


		Να θυμηθώ να αλλάξω το profile μου

----------


## TLG

> -
> 
> Καλώς σας ήρθα...


 
Aντε και χωρις προβληματα πανω απ'ολα ....
Με τι ρουτερ δουλευεις?

Και εμενα σημερα μου ηρθε sms με την πληροφορηση οτι η ενεργοποιηση θα γινει απο 16-19/11  ...
Την αιτηση την εκανα στις 24/10 οποτε και μου ειχαν πει οτι μεχρι τις 18/11 θα ειμαι ΟΝ , και δεν τους πιστευα ...
Σημερα επικοινωνησα με το CC 2 φορες και δεν εκανα πανω απο 5-7 λεπτα να μιλησω με εκπροσωπο να τους ρωτησω για τον εξοπλισμο ....
Αλήθεια λογια ο εξοπλισμος ποτε ερχεται??

Οχι τιποτε αλλο , αλλα εχω μονο Isdn router και θα εχω προβλημα αν δεν ερθει πριν την ενεργοποιηση ...

Απο την ON μου ειπαν οτι θα με ενημερωσει η Courier ή θα με παρουν τηλεφωνο , αλλα η εμπειρια σας τι λεει ??

----------


## Tem

> ....Απο την ON μου ειπαν οτι θα με ενημερωσει η Courier ή θα με παρουν τηλεφωνο , αλλα η εμπειρια σας τι λεει ??


έτσι ακριβώς. Περίμενε τηλέφωνο απο τον courier :One thumb up:

----------


## ntrim

Ευχαριστώ

Με το παλιό, αυτό που λέω στο profile μου: US Robotics 9108 over PSTN.

Και μένα λογικά, αν όχι αύριο, μέχρι την Δευτέρα θα πρέπει να με πάρουν τηλ. για την παράδοση και φυσικά για τα 65 Euros.

----------


## TLG

> Ευχαριστώ
> 
> Με το παλιό, αυτό που λέω στο profile μου: US Robotics 9108 over PSTN.
> 
> Και μένα λογικά, αν όχι αύριο, μέχρι την Δευτέρα θα πρέπει να με πάρουν τηλ. για την παράδοση και φυσικά για τα 65 Euros.


Εγω που εχω isdn μαλλον θα μεινω μπουκαλα αν αργησουν να μου στειλουν τον εξοπλισμο ... :Sorry:

----------


## Tem

> Εγω που εχω isdn μαλλον θα μεινω μπουκαλα αν αργησουν να μου στειλουν τον εξοπλισμο ...


το 9108 που έχεις γυρίζει και σε ΑΝΝΕΧ Α :Wink:

----------


## TLG

> το 9108 που έχεις γυρίζει και σε ΑΝΝΕΧ Α


 
ΑΑΑΑ...ναι .....σ'ευχαριστώ...το ειχα ξεχασει τελειως ..οποτε κατεβαζω το firmware και μολις δω οτι παει το isdn τοτε το περναω στο 9108 και ειμαι οκ αν δεν εχει ερθει και το pirelli μεχρι τοτε....

----------


## gino192

[QUOTE=Tem;1552921]έτσι ακριβώς. Περίμενε τηλέφωνο απο τον courier :One thumb up: [/QUOTE
Μην είσαι τόσο σίγουρος ότι θα σου τηλεφωνήσουν.Εμένα δε με πήραν ποτέ. Πήγα και πήρα μόνος μου το πακέτο από τις ταχυμεταφορές στο Μοσχάτο. Ειχαν περάσει πάνω από δυο βδομάδες

----------


## Tem

[quote=gino192;1552981]


> έτσι ακριβώς. Περίμενε τηλέφωνο απο τον courier[/QUOTE
> Μην είσαι τόσο σίγουρος ότι θα σου τηλεφωνήσουν.Εμένα δε με πήραν ποτέ. Πήγα και πήρα μόνος μου το πακέτο από τις ταχυμεταφορές στο Μοσχάτο. Ειχαν περάσει πάνω από δυο βδομάδες


πάντως εμένα με πήραν και απο την ΟΝ και από την Interattica

----------


## CMS

άλλο interattica , άλλο ταχυμεταφορές ΕΛΤΑ ... 

το πρώτο δεν αστειεύεται ...σου τηλεφωνεί και κλείνει αμέσως ραντεβού ...

το δεύτερο στέλνει sms ..ρίχνεις τάπες στο βαρέλι και περιμένεις εκτός αν προσπαθήσεις να πας από εκεί ...δεν πρέπει να τους περιμένεις ...

----------


## nosf1234

Δυστυχως ετσι οπως πανε τα πραγματα μονο η λυση της καταγγελιας μου μενει. Αιτηση 15/10 και εμαθα τελικα προχθες οτι  δεν εχουν στειλει καμια αιτηση στον ΟΤΕ. Απαντηση φυσικα δεν πηρα οταν ρωτησα γιατι , κατι του στυλ " θα την επαναπροωθησω την αιτηση σας" , " ισως ο προηγουμενος υπαλληλος να ξεχασε να την προωθησει" , " Η αιτηση δεν φαινεται στον ΟΤΕ γιατι πρωτα στελνουμε την κασετα με την ηχογραφηση , για να ξεκινησει τις διαδικασιες ο ΟΤΕ και μετα στο τελος στελνουμε και την αιτηση για φορητοτητα ... "   

ακουω σκεψεις ομοιπαθωντων...

----------


## Tem

> Δυστυχως ετσι οπως πανε τα πραγματα μονο η λυση της καταγγελιας μου μενει. Αιτηση 15/10 και εμαθα τελικα προχθες οτι  δεν εχουν στειλει καμια αιτηση στον ΟΤΕ. Απαντηση φυσικα δεν πηρα οταν ρωτησα γιατι , κατι του στυλ " θα την επαναπροωθησω την αιτηση σας" , " ισως ο προηγουμενος υπαλληλος να ξεχασε να την προωθησει" , " Η αιτηση δεν φαινεται στον ΟΤΕ γιατι πρωτα στελνουμε την κασετα με την ηχογραφηση , για να ξεκινησει τις διαδικασιες ο ΟΤΕ και μετα στο τελος στελνουμε και την αιτηση για φορητοτητα ... "   
> 
> ακουω σκεψεις ομοιπαθωντων...


το καλύτερο είναι να κάνεις αίτηση on line, ωστε να μην υπάρχει μπλέξιμο με κασέτες

----------


## cnp5

> Δυστυχως ετσι οπως πανε τα πραγματα μονο η λυση της καταγγελιας μου μενει. Αιτηση 15/10 και εμαθα τελικα προχθες οτι  δεν εχουν στειλει καμια αιτηση στον ΟΤΕ. Απαντηση φυσικα δεν πηρα οταν ρωτησα γιατι , κατι του στυλ " θα την επαναπροωθησω την αιτηση σας" , " ισως ο προηγουμενος υπαλληλος να ξεχασε να την προωθησει" , " Η αιτηση δεν φαινεται στον ΟΤΕ γιατι πρωτα στελνουμε την κασετα με την ηχογραφηση , για να ξεκινησει τις διαδικασιες ο ΟΤΕ και μετα στο τελος στελνουμε και την αιτηση για φορητοτητα ... "   
> 
> ακουω σκεψεις ομοιπαθωντων...


Κουράγιο φίλε μου, έχει πέσει πολύ δουλεία στην On και τρέχουν, το κακό είναι ότι την πληρώνουν οι πελάτες...

----------


## WagItchyef

[QUOTE=Tem;1552996]


> πάντως εμένα με πήραν και απο την ΟΝ και από την Interattica


Σε εμένα λεγόταν Intersys αν θυμάμαι καλά.

----------


## erateinos

Off Topic





> Σε εμένα λεγόταν Intersys αν θυμάμαι καλά.


intersys είναι η εταιρία που έχει τα φωτογραφικά canon και όχι μόνο www.intersys.gr

----------


## belial

*Spoiler:*




			Διαχείριση Εντολής  Η Εντολή έχει εισαχθεί στο Σύστημα Διαχείρισης Εντολών    
Εργασίες ΟΤΕ  Η Εντολή έχει εισαχθεί σταλεί για επεξεργασία στον ΟΤΕ    
Ενεργοποίηση Υπηρεσιών Δικτύου  Διαδικασία ενεργοποίησης των υπηρεσιών στο Δίκτυο    
Ενεργοποίησης Τηλεφωνικής Σύνδεσης  Διαδικασία ενεργοποίησης της Τηλεφωνικής Σύνδεσης    
Ενεργοποίηση Υπηρεσιών Video και Ψηφιακής Τηλεόρασης  Διαδικασία ενεργοποίησης του Video και της Ψηφιακής Τηλεόρασης    
Ενημέρωση Συστημάτων Διαχείρισης Πελατών  Διαδικασία ενημέρωσης των Συστημάτων Διαχείρισης Πελατών    
Αποστολή Εξοπλισμού  Διαδικασία αποστολής εξοπλισμού   



Από τα παραπάνω τι καταλαβαίνετε εσείς;
Πήγα και παρέλαβα τον εξοπλισμό και ήταν μόνο το ρούτερ  :Sorry: 
Μου είπαν να πάρω το πρωί με το τμήμα που είναι υπεύθυνο για τον εξοπλισμό.
Έχω κάνει αίτηση και για τηλεόραση!!!
 Επίσης μου είπαν ότι δεν έχω ενεργοποιηθεί ακόμα,
 να βάλω το πιρέλι στην μπρίζα ή όχι ακόμα;

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Να το βάλεις.
Το πολύ πολύ να μην δουλέψει.

----------


## Eye Kappa

Έκανα αίτηση online στις 25/10 για γραμμή σε ανενεργό βρόγχο σε περιοχή όπου υπάρχει δίκτυο ΟΤΕ (δεν πρόκειται για καινούριο κτίριο ή απομακρυσμένη περιοχή).

Γνωρίζω ότι θα με καθυστερήσουν λόγω της δυσκολίας ν' "ανοίξει" ο βρόγχος απ' τον ΟΤΕ.

Μπαίνοντας στο σάιτ της ΟΝ σήμερα διαπιστώνω ότι η αίτησή μου βρίσκεται ακόμα στο 1ο στάδιο, δηλαδή *δεν έχει αποσταλεί στον ΟΤΕ*.

Αρχίζω να καταλαβαίνω ότι η καθυστέρηση θα είναι μεγαλύτερη απ' ότι περίμενα και η ευθύνη δεν θ' ανήκει ολοκληρωτικά στον ΟΤΕ... :Thumb down:

----------


## giwrgosth

> Μπαίνοντας στο σάιτ της ΟΝ σήμερα διαπιστώνω ότι η αίτησή μου βρίσκεται ακόμα στο 1ο στάδιο, δηλαδή *δεν έχει αποσταλεί στον ΟΤΕ*.


Μην το εμπιστεύεσε, μπορεί να μην έχει ενημερωθεί απλά. Εγώ ενεργοποιημένος από τις 24/10 έχω ακόμη σφυράκι στον ΟΤΕ  :Whistle: 
Καλύτερα να τους πάρεις τηλέφωνο και να ρωτήσεις που βρίσκετε η αίτηση.

----------


## SpUga5

Αν καταφέρεις να τους μιλήσεις στο τηλέφωνο εννοείται :Razz:  Οι πιθανότητες να τους μιλήσεις αυξάνονται μετά τα μεσάνυχτα...

----------


## nosf1234

Αλαλλουμ συνεχειας , να σας ρωτησω κατι βρε παιδια.  
α) Εαν ειχε σταλει η αιτηση θα "φαινοταν" στο 134??
β) Υπαρχει δηλαδη το ενδεχομενο να προχωρησει η αιτηση χωρις να φαινεται στο 134?  
γ) Μηπως υπαρχει κανα αλλο τηλεφωνο που μπορω να ενημερωθω απο την πλευρα του ΟΤΕ (ισως το τοπικο οτεshop)  ? 

Απο την Οn επιμενουν οτι η αιτηση " εχει γινει δεκτη απο τον ΟΤΕ "  αλλα απο τις 15/10 που εκανα αιτηση δεν εχω δει καμια προοδο ( sms με ημερομηνια ενεργοποιησης , email , κανα σφυρακι να κουνιεται ) ενω το 134 δεν  "βλεπει" τιποτα

Ευχαριστω.

----------


## Fanh

και εγω το ιδιο προβλημα εχω!!!
πηρα στο τεχνικο τμημα του οτε και δεν βρηκαν τπτ
εν το μεταξυ στην ον μου λενε οτι η αιτηση μου βρισκεται σε τελικο σταδιο !!

Εχω κανει αιτηση απο της 15 Σεπτεμβρη !!!

απελπισια....!!

----------


## nosf1234

> και εγω το ιδιο προβλημα εχω!!!
> πηρα στο τεχνικο τμημα του οτε και δεν βρηκαν τπτ
> εν το μεταξυ στην ον μου λενε οτι η αιτηση μου βρισκεται σε τελικο σταδιο !!
> 
> Εχω κανει αιτηση απο της 15 Σεπτεμβρη !!!
> 
> απελπισια....!!


Οποτε να φανταστω οτι δεν ειμαι μονος... αυτο που μου τι δινει ειναι ΓΙΑΤΙ δεν στελνουν την @$@#$@#$@#$@-αιτηση , δεν μπορω να το καταλαβω. Δεν εχουν πορτες ελευθερες? Φοβουνται μη γινει χαμος στο Bandwidth ? Τι ρε φουστη μου...?/  :Whip:

----------


## ankouts

Παιδιά μη εκνευρίζεστε με δαύτους, άκρη δε βγαίνει. Ή στείλτε φαξ ακύρωσης με την λογική ότι κάποιος θα ενδιαφερθεί και θα έρθει να σας ενεργοποιήσε ή στην τελική να αναζητήσετε άλλη εταιρεία ή απλά κάντε υπομονή. Από το χέρι μας δε περνάει απολύτως τίποτα, μόνο τα χρήματα!
Εγώ ενεργοποιήθηκα μόνος μου εδώ και 5-6 μέρες και δεν έχει ενδιαφερθεί κανείς απο την εταιρεία. Αν τους χρεώσω 3000,00 € σε κινητά θα τους χαλάσει?? Δε νομίζω!!!

----------


## Fanh

δηλαδη πως ενεργοποιηθηκες μονος σου?

----------


## ankouts

> Παιδες κρατηθείτε.. μετά από την βοβερή συζήτηση που έιχα με το cc (που ανάλυσα σε προηγούμενο πόστ μου) είπα να δοκιμάσω να συνδέσω μόνος μου τα καλώδια στον κατανεμητή.
> 
> Ξαναλέω εν ολίγεις τι έχει συμβεί ώς τώρα. 18/09 αίτηση για ανενεργό βρόγχο, αποστολή εξοπλισμού στις πρώτες 10 μέρες, ο ΟΤΕ έβαλε την γραμμή 10/10 και από τότε καμία ενημέρωση από την ΟΝ. Πήρα τηλ την προηγούμενη Δευτέρα και μου είπαν ότι ο βρόγχος είναι ενεργός και ότι απορούν που ακόμα δεν έχει έρθει τεχνικός!!!!
> 
> Συνεχίζω λοιπόν.. κατεβαίνω κάτω, ανοίγω τον καταναμητή, βρίσκω το καλώδιο του ΟΤΕ που προορίζεται για την ΟΝ, που κρεμόταν, και βάζω επάνω συσκευή τηλεφώνου και ακούω το μαγικό ήχο της αναμονής..τουτ τουυυττ... χαμόγελα, χαμός έγινε βραδιάτικο. Βρίσκω και το αντίστοιχο μέρος που έπρεπε να βάλω τα καλώδια στον κατανεμητή του διαμερίσματός μου... ανεβαίνω στο σπίτι... και βουαλά! Το τηλεφωνάκι παίζει σούπερ. Έκανα και 3,4 τηλεφωνήματα, βρήκα και τον αριθμό μέσω της αναγνώριση κλήσεως και όλα μια χαρά. Με μια πολύ γρήγορη ματιά το Ιντερνετ δεν έπαιζε αλλά θα κάνω κάποιες δοκιμές και σήμερα και θα δούμε. 
> 
> Ξαναλέω ότι χωρίς να με ειδοποιήσει κανείς, σύνδεσα μόνος τα καλώδια αφου περιμένω ήδη 25 μέρες αφότου ο ΟΤΕ παρέδωσε τη γραμμή και το τηλέφωνο τουλάχιστον παίζει με τέλεια ποιότητα, σε 2,3 υπεραστικά τηλεφωνήματα που έκανα και έλαβα. Το απόγευμα πάω για δοκιμές Ιντερνετ αν και είδα στο ρούτερ ότι Download συχρονίζει περίπου στα 5550.


Είχα κάνει αίτηση για ανενεργό βρόγχο. Αυτοί που είναι ήδη σε ενεργό, φτάνει να έχουν το μόντεμ ανοιχτό και ίσως έχετε την ίδια τύχη-μέσα στην ατυχία. :One thumb up:  
Να ενημερώσω επίσης ότι η ταχύτητα κυμαίνεται μεταξύ 5,5 και 7,2 mbit, έγινε αναβάθμιση στο μόντεμ, βλέπω τέλεια και ON TV.

----------


## TLG

Παντως στην δικη μου περιπτωση η διαδικασια εχει τηρηθει κατα γραμμα ....
Αιτηση τηλεφωνικη στις 24/10,μου λενε οτι μεχρι τις 18-20/11 θα ειμαι ΟΝ...
Την επομενη μερα 25/10εστειλα με φαξ τα χαρτια.... 
Χτες 8/11 εστειλαν sms με την ημερομηνια ενεργοποιησης που ειναι μεταξυ 16-19/11  και τελος σημερα με πηραν τηλεφωνο  απο την ΟΝ αλλα *και* από την Courier για να μου φερουν τον εξοπλισμο ....

Ολα καλα κανενα προβλημα  λοιπον ...
Τωρα μενει να δουμε και απο ποιοτητα υπηρεσιων πως θα παμε ...και ποιο πολυ με ενδιαφερει το Internet ...

O καιρος γαρ εγγυς ¨-)

Υ΄'οψιν οτι το σφυρακι ειναι ακομη στον ΟΤΕ

----------


## dimitris_74

υποψιαζομαι μουφα διαθεσιμοτητα. ενω μου ειχαν πει ημερομηνια φορητοτητας για 11/11 στο τηλέφωνο μου ηρθε μηνυμα για 19 με 21 νοεμβριου. απο 7 /10 δηλαδη που εκανα αιτηση καμια 40 μερες.

----------


## TLG

Πιστευω οτι αφου σου εστειλαν μυνημα δεν θα εχεις αλλο προβλημα....
Για καποιο λογο θα καθυστερησαν ...(μαλλον του ΟΤΕ)....
Αυριο θα σε παρουν για να κανονισουν κ ραντεβου γα τον εξοπλισμο ....
Ενημερωσε μας ....

----------


## dimitris_74

τον εξοπλισμο τον εχω εδω και καιρό στα χερια μου.

----------


## TLG

> τον εξοπλισμο τον εχω εδω και καιρό στα χερια μου.


Σου ειχαν ξαναπει ημερομηνια ενεργοποιησης και στον ειχαν στειλει??

----------


## Fanh

και εγω τον εξολπησμο τον εχω απο αρχες οκτωβρη και ακομα δεν εχω συνδεθει!!! ελεοςςςςς !!! και αιτηση εχω κανει απο της 15-09-07 !!

----------


## dimitris_74

ναι, και την ημερα που μου τον εστειλαν με πηραν για δηθεν πρόβλημα στην ενεργοποίηση μου με τον msn αριθμό. βεβαια απο τοτε που πηραν το οκ επρεπε να περάσουν 10 μερες για να στειλουν την αιτηση γιατι ειναι αλλη εταιρεια το 13801 και αλλη εταιρεία η On telecoms και δεν υπάρχει κοινη πλατφόρμα μεταξύ τους

----------


## Tem

γενικά πάντως είναι γρήγοροι στις ενεργοποιήσεις.Ακόμα και στις περιπτώσεις των συνδέσεων σε ανενεργούς βρόχους.

----------


## dimitris_74

μα tem αυτο μου εκανε εντύπωση. εχω χασει 10 μερες περιπου απο μη συνενοηση του 13801 με την on. πραγμα που για μενα ειναι ακατανοητο να βλεπει διαφορετική αιτηση το 13801 και διαφορετική  το τμημα αιτησεων της ον.

----------


## kosnik

Καλησπερα, σε τηλεφωνικη συνομιλια μου ειπαν οτι ο οτε παραδιδει τη γραμμη στις 13-11.Μου ηρθε χθες και sms  οτι εχει δρομολογηθει ο εξοπλισμος μεσω Ελτα.Αν θελω να παω να τον παρω εγω,που πρεπει να παω?Υπαρχουν καποια κεντρικα,πρεπει να παρω τηλ στα ελτα?Επισης,αφου παραδωσει ο οτε τη γραμμη (την τριτη) σε νορμαλ συνθηκες υπαρχει περιπτωση να ενεργοποιηθω μεχρι τελους της βδομαδας?Παντως sms για ημερομηνια ενεργοποιησης δεν εχει ερθει..

----------


## dimitris_74

εμενα με πηραν τηλεφωνο για την αποστολη και τους ειπα να τον κρατησουν στην speedex οπου πηγα και τον πηρα.

----------


## Tem

> .....Επισης,αφου παραδωσει ο οτε τη γραμμη (την τριτη) σε νορμαλ συνθηκες υπαρχει περιπτωση να ενεργοποιηθω μεχρι τελους της βδομαδας?Παντως sms για ημερομηνια ενεργοποιησης δεν εχει ερθει..


αν παραδωθεί ο βρόχος έγκαιρα , μέσα στην εβδομάδα θα είσαι ΟΝ. Sms για πιθανή ημερομηνια ενεργοποιησης δεν έρχεται πάντα. Σε μένα για παράδειγμα δεν ήρθε. Πάντως θα σε πάρουν τηλέφωνο για την επίσκεψη τεχνικού με σκοπό να σε συνδέσει.

----------


## kosnik

Tem thanx καταρχην,εχω κανει αιτηση για φορητοτητα,ο τεχνικος ερχεται και σ αυτην την περιπτωση?

----------


## Tem

> Tem thanx καταρχην,εχω κανει αιτηση για φορητοτητα,ο τεχνικος ερχεται και σ αυτην την περιπτωση?


αν πρόκειται για φορητότητα όχι. Οι συνδέσεις των καλωδίων στον κατανεμητή μένουν ως έχουν. Εύχομαι σύντομη ενεγοποίηση  :One thumb up:

----------


## WagItchyef

> Tem thanx καταρχην,εχω κανει αιτηση για φορητοτητα,ο τεχνικος ερχεται και σ αυτην την περιπτωση?


Και εγώ με φορητότητα ήμουν (30/10) και δεν ήρθε κανένας τεχνικός. Πάντως ήταν εύκολο να στήσω τον εξοπλισμό.

----------


## dvaf

έχουμε και λέμε

29/9 Τηλεφωνική αίτηση
4/10 Σφυράκι στον ΟΤΕ
19/19 Τηλεφώνημα στην ΟΝ (αναμονή 20min) και ενημέρωση ότι θα πάρουν βρόχο από ΟΤΕ στις 26/10 και πιθανη ημερομηνία ενεργοποίησης 31/10
26/10 email και sms για παράδοση εξοπλισμού κατόπιν ειδοποίησης από ΕΛΤΑ  (η οποία δεν έγινε ποτέ) 

1/11 Παραλαβή εξοπλισμού 

7/11  Τηλεφώνημα στην ΟΝ (αναμονή 40min) και ενημέρωση ότι η αίτησή μου είναι στο τελευταίο στάδιο ... και ότι δεν ξέρουν πότε θα γίνει η ενεργοποίηση
9/11 Τηλεφώνημα στο 134 και επιβεβαίωση ότι έχει γίνει αίτηση φορητότητας
10/11 Τηλεφώνημα στην ΟΝ πρίν από τις 8 το πρωί (αναμονή 5min !!! ) και ενημέρωση ότι ο ΟΤΕ θα τους "παραδώσει την γραμμή" στις 14/11 και θα ειδοποιηθώ αρμοδίως

----------


## zErO_cOoL

Ας πω και τα δικά μου ...

23/10 Τηλεφωνική αίτηση
6/11 SMS ότι η παράδοση του εξοπλισμού έχει δρομολογηθεί
7/11 Τηλεφώνημα στην ΟΝ , όπου μου έδωσαν ημερομηνία ενεργοποίησης 9/11
10/11 Μπόρεσα και μπήκα στο myOn (αφού δεν μου έιχαν στείλει κωδικούς) και είδα ότι Σφυράκι έχει στο Εργασίες ΟΤΕ και στο Αποστολή Εξοπλισμού ,όλα τα άλλα είναι tickαρισμένα.


1ον Ο εξοπλισμός δεν έχει έρθει, να πάω από τα ΕΛΤΑ της περιοχής μου ή να περιμένω τηλεφώνημά τους ?
2ον Ενεργοποίηση δεν έγινε... υπάρχει περίπτωση να γίνει μέσα στο Σ/Κ ?
(Έχω το Siemens που δίνει η Forthnet για να κάνω δοκιμές)

----------


## giannhs1984

τα ελτα ειναι καρκινος αυτο λεω η γραμμη dasl του οτε το 2003 που εβαλα ειχε ενεργοποιηθει και εγω περιμενα ακομη τον εξοπλισμο..
τελικα τους πηρα τηλ μου λενε σε δυο εβδομαδες ε πηγα εκει(την ιδια μερα λεγοντας οτι μου ειπαν την ιδια μερα) και τα ειχαν..

----------


## jig

> 11-10-07
> Καλησπερα σε ολους!!!
> Mολις εκανα εγγραφη!
> Μου ειπαν θα ενεργ. σε 15-20 ημερες(καινουργιος αριθμος).
> Αν κρατησεις τον αριθμο σου, ενεργ. σε 30 ημερες.
> Μενω Παγκρατι.Εχει καποιος ON να μας πει για την ποιοτητα σηματος tv,
> internet με ποσα κατεβαζει, κ.λ.π.


Eνας μηνας αυριο και στην εφαρμογή 'My On' στο: Οι Παραγγελίες μου, ολα απο πλευρας της ΟΝ ειναι ok ετος του ΟΤΕ που λεει ''Η Εντολή έχει εισαχθεί σταλεί για επεξεργασία στον ΟΤΕ''
ΣΕ 15-20 ημερες μου ειχαν πει
????????????????????????????????

----------


## gloec

Έκλεισα 2μηνο!!!
10/9 Αίτηση
Εδώ και καμιά 45αριά μέρες σφυράκι στον ΟΤΕ...
Μου ήρθε μήνυμα SMS ότι θα ενεργοποιηθώ στις 6-8/11
Από το cc μου είπαν ότι η φορητότητα έχει γίνει, από το 134 του ΟΤΕ ότι δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα...
Ο εξοπλισμός έχει έρθει εδώ κι ένα μήνα...
Ζητάω να μιλήσω μ΄εναν που να έχει μια θέση παραπάνω από τον/την teenager που απαντάει στο τηλέφωνο, μπας και βγάλω άκρη και απλά μου λένε ότι δεν υπάρχει...
Ευτυχώς που έχω το εταιρικό της COSMOTE με High Speed Internet και κάνω την δουλειά μου...
Θα περιμένω μέχρι της 15/11 και μετά θα γίνει η κλασσική καταγγελία στην ΕΕΤΤ. Όχι ότι θα καταφέρω τίποτα αλλά έτσι, για την τιμή των όπλων...

----------


## nosf1234

Εγω αιτηση απο 15/10 και ακομα ουτε σφυρακι , ουτε ημερομηνια ενεργοποιησης , ουτε εξοπλισμος. Κατα τα αλλα " η αιτησης σας ειναι για επεξεργασια στον ΟΤΕ και ας μην εχει εμφανιστει εδω και 25 μερες το αντιστοιχο σφυρακι και ας λεει το 134 οτι δεν υπαρχει αιτηση "  

 :Twisted Evil:  :Twisted Evil:  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## giannhs1984

εγω χτες εκανα και σημερα ειμαι στο δευτερο σταδιο λες να εχω κανα μεσο? :ROFL:  :Razz:

----------


## dimitris_74

> εγω χτες εκανα και σημερα ειμαι στο δευτερο σταδιο λες να εχω κανα μεσο?


σιγουρα, βεβαια θα αναθεωρήσεις οταν δεις οτι θα ενεργοποιηθείς και το σφυράκι θα ειναι εκεί κολλημένο  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## giannhs1984

ελα ομως που και ο οτε μου εδινε 20 μερες για να βαλει adsl αλλα τελικα βρεθηκε με πανω απο 10 παραπονα σε φορεις.. :ROFL:  :ROFL: και εδω το ιδιο εαν σε 20 δεν ειμαι μεσα υπαρχουν και αλλοι τροποι για να δω 16mbps  :Razz:

----------


## turbojugend_gr

Εγώ πάλι γιατί απελπίζομαι με τους εναλλακτικούς σιγά σιγά; Όλοι οι "τρόποι" έχουν τα δικά τους προβλήματα ρε γμτ...  :Sad:

----------


## sgatz

Καλησπέρα κι απο μένα.Εχω 3 ερωτήσεις και αν με βοηθήσετε θα σας ήμουν υπόχρεος.

1. μου έχει σταλεί ημ/νία ενεργοποίησης 15-19/11  Ο εξοπλισμός δεν εχει έρθει μύνημα δεν ελαβα και εχω τικαρισμενο το 1ο και σφυρι στις εργασιες οτε.Να τους πάρω να μου πουν που να πάω να πάρω τον εξοπλισμό γιατι ο ελτα ειναι αχρηστος?
2.με το baudtec που έχω απο το connx σε περίπτωση που δε φερουν τον εξοπλισμο θα μπορώ να μπώ ιντερνετ και με τι κωδικους?αυτους που μου στείλαν η το ον ον?
3.το κλασικο τηλεφωνακι μου στη πριζα του οτε την ημερα ενεργοποιησης  θα δουλέψει η συνδεεται σε τιποτε router και χωρις αυτα τιποτε?

σας ευχαριστω
πανος :Smile:

----------


## deathlok

3. το τηλέφωνο θα δουλέψει κανονικά είναι άσχετο με το ρούτερ.

----------


## sgatz

ευχαριστω για την αμεση απάντηση.
Μήπως ξερετε κατι παραπανω απο μένα για τα αλλα 2 ερωτηματα?

----------


## turbojugend_gr

2. Όχι, ο εξπλισμός είναι αυτορυθμιζόμενος της ΟΝ, και αν τους παρεις να ρωτήσεις πως να σεττάρεις το ρουτερ, μεχρι να απαντήσουν θα έχει έρθει ο εξοπλισμός!

1. Μαλλον θα περάσει η ημερομηνία αυτή και ακόμα δεν θα είσαι έτοιμος... δυστυχώς

----------


## giannhs1984

μαλλον αργησες να μιλησεις με την εεττ
και βασικα ξεχνα την εεττ με την μια στο ινκα εκει σιγουρα θα εχεις αποτελεσμα

----------


## WagItchyef

> Καλησπέρα κι απο μένα.Εχω 3 ερωτήσεις και αν με βοηθήσετε θα σας ήμουν υπόχρεος.
> 
> 1. μου έχει σταλεί ημ/νία ενεργοποίησης 15-19/11  Ο εξοπλισμός δεν εχει έρθει μύνημα δεν ελαβα και εχω τικαρισμενο το 1ο και σφυρι στις εργασιες οτε.Να τους πάρω να μου πουν που να πάω να πάρω τον εξοπλισμό γιατι ο ελτα ειναι αχρηστος?


Να πάρεις τηλέφωνο στο τμήμα εξυπηρέτησης πελατών της ON, όχι εκεί που λέει για τεχνικά θέματα, αλλά εκεί που λέει για την ενεργοποίηση, και να τους ρωτήσεις πότε θα λάβεις τον εξοπλισμό. Αυτοί θα το κανονίσουν και θα σου έρθει SMS.





> 2.με το baudtec που έχω απο το connx σε περίπτωση που δε φερουν τον εξοπλισμο θα μπορώ να μπώ ιντερνετ και με τι κωδικους?αυτους που μου στείλαν η το ον ον?


Δεν το νομίζω. Για σύνδεση στην ON *δεν χρησιμοποιείς* κάποιο login και password που μπορείς να το ορίσεις εσύ, ο router συνδέεται αυτόματα. Εσύ βλέπεις login και password μόνο όταν θέλεις να ρυθμίσεις τον router (τα εξορισμού login και password είναι "on" και "on" αντίστοιχα). Αυτό το password να το αλλάξεις καλύτερα.





> 3.το κλασικο τηλεφωνακι μου στη πριζα του οτε την ημερα ενεργοποιησης  θα δουλέψει η συνδεεται σε τιποτε router και χωρις αυτα τιποτε?
> 
> σας ευχαριστω
> πανος


Στον εξοπλισμό περιλαμβάνεται ένας splitter τον οποίο θα συνδέσεις απευθείας στην πρίζα του τηλεφώνου. Ο splitter έχει δύο υποδοχές: ADSL και TEL. Στην ADSL υποδοχή συνδέεις το Pirelli (router). Στην TEL υποδοχή συνδέεις την τηλεφωνική σου συσκευή.

----------


## giannhs1984

η μπορει να παρει εναν splitter και να βγαλει ενα καλωδιο για το τηλ εκει που θελει και πριν το συνδεσει να βαλει το splitter της on

----------


## kosnik

Επιτελους ολα τικαρισμενα στο my on εκτος του οτε (ο οποιος παραδιδει την τριτη) κ του εξοπλισμου.Για τον εξοπλισμο μου εχει ρθει μυνημα κ μαιλ,επειδη ομως το βλεπω να ενεργοποιουμαι γρηγορα,μπορει καποιος να μου πει για να παω να τον παρω εγω πρεπει να παω στα ελτα της περιοχης μου ή σε τιποτα κεντρικα?

----------


## turbojugend_gr

Αν δεν έχει φύγει από τα κεντρικά τους θα πρέπει να πας εκεί, αν έχει φύγει, θα έρθει από μέρα σε μέρα, οπότε δεν υπάρχει και λόγος.

----------


## djpaul1963

Πως κάνω ανάκληση αίτησης στην ΟΝ παιδιά?
Από 19/9 που έκανα αίτηση για νέα γραμμή, δεν έχω ούτε sms, ούτε email, ούτε τηλεφώνημα περί πιθανής ενεργοποίησης.
Μία φορά μόνο είχα το χρόνο -και την αντοχή- να περιμένω στο cc όπου -κατά το αναμενόμενο- δεν ήξεραν τίποτα και δεν μπορούσαν και να απαντήσουν σε καμία ερώτηση μου (πχ πότε έχουν ημερομηνία ενεργοποίησης από ΟΤΕ)
Δεν σκοπεύω να περιμένω περισσότερο, οπότε TELLAS, ΝΕΤΟΝΕ ή OTENET. 
Αλήθεια, ποιά προτείνετε μεταξύ TELLAS - NETONE? (Για ΟΤΕΝΕΤ ξέρω).

Σας ευχαριστώ

----------


## kosnik

djpaul καταρχην μαθε απ τον οτε αν βλεπουν αιτηση,αν δεν την εχουν στειλει πες τους το κ πιεσε τους να την στειλουν,κ με μενα ετσι εγινε 20 μερες μ λεγαν οτι την εχουν στειλει..μπορει στην καρτελα σου να φαινεται οτι εχει σταλει αλλα να εχει κολλησει καπου.Εγω παντως οταν τους εστειλα μαιλ οτι θα κανω ακυρωση γι αυτο το λογο,την αλλη μερα την ειχαν στειλει κ ξεραν κ ημερομηνια παραδοσης απο οτε.Τωρα αν οντως την εχουν στειλει στον οτε κ καθυστερει αυτος,τρεχα γυρευε,πας απ τον οτε κ πιεζεις εκει.

----------


## Fanh

να ρωτησω κατι στον οτε σε ποιο τηλεφωνω περνεις να μαθεις αν εχουν παρει την αιτηση???? και τους λες οτι εχεις κανει αιτηση στην ον τελεκομ????

----------


## djpaul1963

Δυστυχώς το 134 δεν μπορεί να δει νέες αιτήσεις παρά μόνο μεταφορές ή φορητότητες.
Η κοπέλα που απάντησε είχε και εκείνο το συμπονετικό ύφος του τύπου 'κακόμοιρε συνδρομητή πού έμπλεξες... Είσαι ξεγραμμένος από την μοίρα."

----------


## polimnia_v

Πανω κάτω τα ίδια προβληματα εχω κι εγω. Απο 15/9 η αιτηση, η πρωτη πιθανη ημερομηνια ενεργοποιησης περασε κι απο τοτε περιμενω να απαντησει ο ΟΤΕ με 2η πιθανη ημερομηνια ενεργοποιησης.Στην Ον μου λενε οτι δεν ξερουν τιποτα, στο 134 επισης...Που στο καλό να απευθυνθω πριν αχιζω να ψαχνω τις διαδικασιες για ακυρωση;Δεν αντέχω αλλη αναμονη στο 13801, δεν εχω και τον χρόνο άλλωστε.
Κάθε συμβουλή θα βοηθουσε πραγματικα...ειμαι σε πολυ δυσκολη θεση και όσο καθυστερει το ιντερνετ χανω χρηματα...

Υ.:Γ: Στο My On ολα ειναι τικαρισμένα πλην τις εργασίες του ΟΤΕ που εχω σφυράκι...εξοπλισμό εχω παραλαβει κοντα εναμιση μηνα τωρα κι εχω βρεθει να έχω πληρώσει 95 ευρω τζαμπα και βερεσε...

----------


## rokko74

εγώ έστειλα μόλις ακύρωση αίτησης με fax στο 210 6151 300 με πλήρη στοιχεία (όνομα, διεύθυνση, αριθμ. ταυτότητας, ΑΦΜ και ημ/νία αίτησης) με αιτιολογία παρέλευσης μεγάλου χρόνου χωρίς ενεργοποίηση αλλά  καμία ενημέρωση.
στην περίπτωση μου, ευτυχώς δεν παρέλαβα ποτέ κανέναν εξοπλισμό, ούτε χρήματα έδωσα φυσικά.

τυχερός μέσα στην ατυχία μου να επιλέξω την ΟΝ (OFF μάλλον θα της ταίριαζε καλύτερα).

----------


## dimitris85

Γεια σας παιδια και απο εμενα.Μολις με πηραν σημερα απο τα ελτα οτι αυριο το πρωι θα παραλαβω τον εξοπλισμο...Αυτον τωρα θα τον συνδεσω μονος μου η θα ερθει τεχνικος της ΟΝ??Επισης απο αυριο θα εχω κανονικα ιντερνετ απο την ΟΝ η θα περιμενω ακομη??Γενικως εχω σε ολα οκ εκτος απο εργασιες οτε, ειμαι σε καλο δρομο η ακομα δε σημαινει τιποτα και μπορει να εχω μεγαλες καθυστερησεις???Παντως την αιτηση την εκανα 26/10.

----------


## papakion

> Γεια σας παιδια και απο εμενα.Μολις με πηραν σημερα απο τα ελτα οτι αυριο το πρωι θα παραλαβω τον εξοπλισμο...Αυτον τωρα θα τον συνδεσω μονος μου η θα ερθει τεχνικος της ΟΝ??Επισης απο αυριο θα εχω κανονικα ιντερνετ απο την ΟΝ η θα περιμενω ακομη??Γενικως εχω σε ολα οκ εκτος απο εργασιες οτε, ειμαι σε καλο δρομο η ακομα δε σημαινει τιποτα και μπορει να εχω μεγαλες καθυστερησεις???Παντως την αιτηση την εκανα 26/10.


Με αίτηση στις 26/10 μαλλον θα περιμενει ςλιγο. Μολις παραλαβεις τον εξοπλισμό, σύνδεσέ τον ωστε να εισαι οκ μόλις ενεργοποιηθεις πλήρως.  :Wink:

----------


## zErO_cOoL

Ρε παιδιά...πήρα στο 134 ,διότι η φορητότητα από τον ΟΤΕ ήταν για 9/11 και σήμερα είναι 12/11...και μου είπαν πως δεν μπορεί να παραλάβει η On την γραμμή σαν ISDN...μου τα μασάγανε λίγο για τη μεταφορά δηλαδή..να ελπίζω ότι δεν ξέρουν τι τους γίνεται...ή όντως παίζει πρόβλημα?Δεν μου δίνουν κάποιο λόγο που καθυστερεί η φορητότητα, και αυτό με κάνει να ανησυχώ παραπάνω!

----------


## nosf1234

Σημερα προχωρησα σε καταγγελια προς εεττ , ινκα και γενικη γραμματεια καταναλωτων. Οσο μπορω θα το παλεψω γιατι μου την εχει δωσει η αδιαφορια , η ασχετοσυνη και τα ψεματα. Για να δουμε

----------


## grphoto

Νομιζω υπαρχει προβλημα αν εχεις 2 και πανω MSN στην ιδια ISDN.Αν εχεις μονο ενα νουμερο, δεν καταλαβαινω τον λογο, τοτε φιλικη συμβουλη πηγαινεις στον ΟΤΕ και τους ζητας να κανεις μια "αιτηση εξετασεως θεματος-αιτηματος" και να σου δωσουν και αριθμο πρωτοκολου, ισως τοτε ξεχασουν τα προβληματα.

----------


## ptakis

Καλησπέρα παιδιά είμαι και εγώ ένας νέος πελάτης της ΟΝ. Έχω κάνει αίτηση για ενεργοποίηση στις 8/10 και παρέλαβα εξοπλισμό στις 25/10 (πλήρωσα επίσης 95€ για την ενεργοποίηση). 
Η τηλεφωνική γραμμή που υπήρχε στο διαμέρισμά μου ήταν ανενεργή, οπότε έκανα αίτηση στην ΟΝ (τηλεφωνικώς) για νέο τηλεφωνικό αριθμό με αριθμοδότηση από την ON. 
Εκτός από ένα sms που έλαβα από την ΟΝ για username & password στο MyON (στις 8/10) και ένα sms πάλι από την ΟΝ για την επιβεβαίωση αποστολής του εξοπλισμού (στις 25/10), δεν έχω άλλη ενημέρωση περί ημερομηνίας ενεργοποίησης κλπ. 
Στην ιστοσελίδα της ΟΝ, στο MyON σχετικά με την παραγγελία μου είναι όλα τα κουτάκια τσεκαρισμένα εκτός αυτού που λέει εργασίες ΟΤΕ. 
α) Θα πρέπει να αρχίσω να ανησυχώ;
Όταν έκανα αίτηση ενεργοποίησης, επειδή δεν είχα ενεργό αριθμό σταθερού τηλεφώνου να τους δώσω, τους έδωσα τον αριθμό τηλεφώνου του γείτονά μου για να μπορέσουν να προσδιορίσουν σε πιο τηλεφωνικό κέντρο ανήκω. 
β) Δεδομένου πως στην πολυκατοικία που μένω υπάρχουν και άλλα διαμερίσματα πως η ΟΝ γνωρίζει σε πιο ακριβώς διαμέρισμα (άρα και χάλκινο καλώδιο) να κάνει την ενεργοποίηση;
γ) Υπάρχει τρόπος να το ψάξω το θέμα μέσω ΟΤΕ; Αν ναι, πως;
δ) Υποθέτω πως αν κάποια στιγμή ενεργοποιηθώ, θα πρέπει η ΟΝ να με ειδοποιήσει για να μου πει π.χ. ποιος είναι ο νέος μου τηλεφωνικός αριθμός; Σωστά; Υπάρχει κάποιος που να έχει κάνει ενεργοποίηση αντίστοιχη με την δική μου να μου δώσει λίγο τα φώτα του;
Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## Tem

> Καλησπέρα παιδιά είμαι και εγώ ένας νέος πελάτης της ΟΝ. Έχω κάνει αίτηση για ενεργοποίηση στις 8/10 και παρέλαβα εξοπλισμό στις 25/10 (πλήρωσα επίσης 95€ για την ενεργοποίηση). 
> Η τηλεφωνική γραμμή που υπήρχε στο διαμέρισμά μου ήταν ανενεργή, οπότε έκανα αίτηση στην ΟΝ (τηλεφωνικώς) για νέο τηλεφωνικό αριθμό με αριθμοδότηση από την ON. 
> Εκτός από ένα sms που έλαβα από την ΟΝ για username & password στο MyON (στις 8/10) και ένα sms πάλι από την ΟΝ για την επιβεβαίωση αποστολής του εξοπλισμού (στις 25/10), δεν έχω άλλη ενημέρωση περί ημερομηνίας ενεργοποίησης κλπ. 
> Στην ιστοσελίδα της ΟΝ, στο MyON σχετικά με την παραγγελία μου είναι όλα τα κουτάκια τσεκαρισμένα εκτός αυτού που λέει εργασίες ΟΤΕ. 
> α) Θα πρέπει να αρχίσω να ανησυχώ;
> Όταν έκανα αίτηση ενεργοποίησης, επειδή δεν είχα ενεργό αριθμό σταθερού τηλεφώνου να τους δώσω, τους έδωσα τον αριθμό τηλεφώνου του γείτονά μου για να μπορέσουν να προσδιορίσουν σε πιο τηλεφωνικό κέντρο ανήκω. 
> β) Δεδομένου πως στην πολυκατοικία που μένω υπάρχουν και άλλα διαμερίσματα πως η ΟΝ γνωρίζει σε πιο ακριβώς διαμέρισμα (άρα και χάλκινο καλώδιο) να κάνει την ενεργοποίηση;
> γ) Υπάρχει τρόπος να το ψάξω το θέμα μέσω ΟΤΕ; Αν ναι, πως;
> δ) Υποθέτω πως αν κάποια στιγμή ενεργοποιηθώ, θα πρέπει η ΟΝ να με ειδοποιήσει για να μου πει π.χ. ποιος είναι ο νέος μου τηλεφωνικός αριθμός; Σωστά; Υπάρχει κάποιος που να έχει κάνει ενεργοποίηση αντίστοιχη με την δική μου να μου δώσει λίγο τα φώτα του;
> Ευχαριστώ!


μετά την κατασκευή του βρόχου θα ειδοποιηθείς για επίσκεψη τεχνικού που θα συνδέσει το ζεύγος καλωδίων (από τον κατανεμητή της πολυκατοικίας) με τα καλώδια που καταλήγουν στο διαμέρισμά σου. Κάποιος που έχει γνώσεις επάνω στο θέμα μπορεί  να κάνει και μόνος του τη συγκεκριμένη σύνδεση.

----------


## Fanh

Ptakis και εγω ακριβος το ιδιο προβλημα εχω..εχω παρει τον εξοπλησμο εδω και ενα μηνα και ακομα στο περιμενε ειμαι !!! τι να πω...

----------


## Tem

> Ptakis και εγω ακριβος το ιδιο προβλημα εχω..εχω παρει τον εξοπλησμο εδω και ενα μηνα και ακομα στο περιμενε ειμαι !!! τι να πω...


σε ποιά περιοχή είσαι ? Δεν σου έχουν πεί αν έχει κατασκευαστεί ο βρόχος ?

----------


## Fanh

στο γαλατσι !!! τπτ !1 μια φορα μου ειπε μια κοπελια οτι ειχε ημερομηνια ενεργοιποιηση στης 2/10 της ειπα οτι δεν εχει γινει τπτ και ειπε οτι θα το ανεφερε στο τεχνικο !!
τωρα τελευταια φορα που καταφερα να μηλησω με καποια αυτη ελεγε οτι βρισκετε στο τελευταιο σταδιο η αιτηση και της ελεγα να πει καποια πιθανη ημερομηνια ενεργοποιησης και μου ελεγε οτι δεν μπορει να μου δωσει !!!!!!!

----------


## miltiadis21

για να μάθω που βρίσκεται η πορεία της αίτησης μου στον ότε πώς θα το δώ?Πήρα τηλέφωνο και ον και οτε και δέν έβγαλα άκρη στην ον μου λένε σε δύο μέρες στον οτέ μου λένε αφου δέν έχετε νούμερο γιατί κάνω σε καινούργια γραμμή δέν μπορούμε να σας εξυπηρετήσουμε.sms και εξοπλισμό δέν έχω πάρει και στο my on υπάρχει σφυράκι στον οτέ όλα είναι τικαρισμένα αλλά για τον αποστολή εξοπλισμού δέν έχει τίποτα.Που να πάρω για να μάθω τι γίνεται για να μήν κάνω ακύρωση και περιμένω άλλο έναν μήνα?

----------


## Tem

> για να μάθω που βρίσκεται η πορεία της αίτησης μου στον ότε πώς θα το δώ?Πήρα τηλέφωνο και ον και οτε και δέν έβγαλα άκρη στην ον μου λένε σε δύο μέρες στον οτέ μου λένε αφου δέν έχετε νούμερο γιατί κάνω σε καινούργια γραμμή δέν μπορούμε να σας εξυπηρετήσουμε.sms και εξοπλισμό δέν έχω πάρει και στο my on υπάρχει σφυράκι στον οτέ όλα είναι τικαρισμένα αλλά για τον αποστολή εξοπλισμού δέν έχει τίποτα.Που να πάρω για να μάθω τι γίνεται για να μήν κάνω ακύρωση και περιμένω άλλο έναν μήνα?


είναι υποχρέωση της ΟΝ να σου πεί τι γίνεται

----------


## miltiadis21

> είναι υποχρέωση της ΟΝ να σου πεί τι γίνεται


και άν σου λέει αερολογίες τι μπορώ να κάνω? κανονικά δέν θα έπρεπε να μπαίνουν στο wrcm πώς λέγεται και να μου πούνε?

----------


## giannhs1984

μην κανετε ετσι ειπαμε μια ειναι λυση ινκα εεττ μην σκατε καντε αυτους να σκασουν..

----------


## nosf1234

Μια που το φερε η κουβεντα για πειτε οσοι ειχατε προηγουμενες εμπειρεις, παιρνει χρονο η ολη διαδικασια καταγγελιας? Θελω να πω , σε ποσες μερες να περιμενω καμια απαντηση , κανα φως στο τουνελ??

----------


## turbojugend_gr

Ναι ενδιαφέρομαι και εγώ να μάθω !

----------


## kosnik

Αυριο παιρνω κι εγω εξοπλισμο επιτελους.Να ρωτησω κατι..Αυριο υποτιθεται οτι ο οτε παραδιδει κ τη γραμμη (φορητοτητα).Αν ας πουμε οντως γινει αυτο αυριο,αυτο σημαινει οτι ωσπου να με ενεργοποιησει η ον δεν θα χω τηλ?Γιατι απ τη στιγμη που υποτιθεται δινει τη γραμμη αυτοματα σταματαω να ανηκω στον οτε?Μπορει να λεω κ βλακειες,απλα τωρα ο σκεφτηκα κ αγχωθηκα λιγο..Εχει κανεις ιδεα?

----------


## miltiadis21

δύο καταγγελείες έιχα κάνει στην εεττ απάντηση δέν πήρα άν λέτε για καταγγελίες  :Smile:  μίλησα και με έναν άλλο που έιχε κάνει καταγγελία και μου είπε ότι δέν του απαντήσανε αλλά την επόμενη μέρα είχε internet τότε με την forthnet. τώρα τι να πεί κανείς εγώ ότι βλέπω λέω όπως και θα έπρεπε

----------


## WagItchyef

> Αυριο παιρνω κι εγω εξοπλισμο επιτελους.Να ρωτησω κατι..Αυριο υποτιθεται οτι ο οτε παραδιδει κ τη γραμμη (φορητοτητα).Αν ας πουμε οντως γινει αυτο αυριο,αυτο σημαινει οτι ωσπου να με ενεργοποιησει η ον δεν θα χω τηλ?Γιατι απ τη στιγμη που υποτιθεται δινει τη γραμμη αυτοματα σταματαω να ανηκω στον οτε?Μπορει να λεω κ βλακειες,απλα τωρα ο σκεφτηκα κ αγχωθηκα λιγο..Εχει κανεις ιδεα?


Εμένα όταν με αποσύνδεσαν από τον ΟΤΕ, έμεινα 24 ή 48 (νομίζω 24) ώρες χωρίς τηλέφωνο. Από τον ΟΤΕ με αποσύνδεσαν 15:00 τη μια μέρα και ΟΝ με σύνδεσαν ~15:00 την άλλη μέρα.

----------


## zErO_cOoL

Εγώ ξέρω ότι η γραμμή έπρεπε να παραδωθεί 9-11/11 από τον ΟΤΕ, αλλά ακόμα μπαίνω με ΟΤΕnet και έχω τηλ. από ΟΤΕ. Και στην εξυπηρέτηση της On μου λένε απλά να περιμένω sms  που θα λέει το πότε θα ενεργοποιηθώ...
Τον εξοπλισμό τον πήρα (μόνος μου) σήμερα και κάααθεται  :Whistle:

----------


## kosnik

Περιμενω κ γω αυριο λοιπον που ο οτε θα δωσει(??) τη γραμμη,παντως για να μη μου χει ερθει μυν για ενεργοποιηση μου βρωμαει η δουλεια.

----------


## intech

> Περιμενω κ γω αυριο λοιπον που ο οτε θα δωσει(??) τη γραμμη,παντως για να μη μου χει ερθει μυν για ενεργοποιηση μου βρωμαει η δουλεια.


Πιστευε και ερευνα :Wink: 

Πάντως για να ειμαι ειλικρινής και να σε ενημερώσω σωστά το SMS δεν το στέλνουν παντα .
Το μόνο SMS που πάντα έρχεται(νομίζω) ειναι αυτό για την πληρωμή του εξοπλισμού.(και φυσικά της επιβεβαίωσης της αίτησης).

Υ/Γ Χωρίς καμμία διάθεση σαρκασμού..  Ειμαι ευχαριστημένος σε γενικές γραμμές απο την ΟΝ.

----------


## Tem

επίσης σε γενικές γραμμές η ΟΝ έχει να επιδείξει πολύ καλούς χρόνους ενεγοποίησης τον τελευταίο καιρό

----------


## TLG

Στην περιπτωση μου παντως και στην ενημερωση για την ημερομηνια ενεργοποιησης , αλλα και στην ενημερωση για την παραλαβη του εξοπλισμου , μου εστειλαν  SMS κ EMAIL...

----------


## jp_polis

10/10/07 αιτηση 10/11/07 συνδεση τηλεφωνο τηλεοραση καλα το internet στο τεστ της σελιδας αυτης βγαινη συχνα γυρω στα 300

----------


## telestic

Καλημέρα!
Λοιπόν, αίτηση για σύνδεση με φορητότητα στις 15/10. Όλα καλά και παραλαβή εξοπλισμού την Παρασκευή 9/11. :One thumb up: 
Το Σαβ/κο είχα μειωμένες εισερχόμενες, κυρίως από κινητά. Από χθες δεν έχω καθόλου εισερχόμενες, ενώ το τηλ. που πλέον είναι ΟΝ(γιατί σε περίπτωση λάθους βγαίνει αυτή της ΟΝ κ μιλάει) πάιρνει κανονικά τις εξερχόμενες. ADSL ακόμη physical down. Φαντάζομαι πως είμαι στη φάση της ενεργοποίησης ή να αρχίσω αν ανησυχώ;;;;;; Κ αν είμαι στη φάση της ενεργοποίησης μπορεί να είμαι χωρίς εισερχόμενες για πολύ καιρό;;;; :Thinking:

----------


## giwrgosth

> Καλημέρα!
> Λοιπόν, αίτηση για σύνδεση με φορητότητα στις 15/10. Όλα καλά και παραλαβή εξοπλισμού την Παρασκευή 9/11.
> Το Σαβ/κο είχα μειωμένες εισερχόμενες, κυρίως από κινητά. Από χθες δεν έχω καθόλου εισερχόμενες, ενώ το τηλ. που πλέον είναι ΟΝ(γιατί σε περίπτωση λάθους βγαίνει αυτή της ΟΝ κ μιλάει) πάιρνει κανονικά τις εξερχόμενες. ADSL ακόμη physical down. Φαντάζομαι πως είμαι στη φάση της ενεργοποίησης ή να αρχίσω αν ανησυχώ;;;;;; Κ αν είμαι στη φάση της ενεργοποίησης μπορεί να είμαι χωρίς εισερχόμενες για πολύ καιρό;;;;


Καλορίζικος!  :One thumb up:  Μπορεί αύριο να δουλεύουν όλα τέλεια, μπορεί όμως να περιμένεις και μέχρι την επόμενη παρέλαση, ποτέ δεν ξέρεις!
Αν είναι πρόβλημα ρυθμίσεων θα σου το φτιάξουν σύντομα, φτάνει φυσικά να τους πάρεις κανένα τηλέφωνο και να τους το πεις. Αν είναι κάτι άλλο...  :Whistle:

----------


## smouzaki

εγω έκανα αίτητηση 2-10 και εχθές (13-11) ήρθε ο ηλεκτρολόγος και μου σύνδεσε το καλώδιο στο σπίτι. Βέβαια μιλάω για καινούργια γραμμή (211).Δεν έχω αναγνώριση και απόκρυψη όμως ακόμα.

----------


## brou

Αίτηση στις 16/10. Σήμερα 13/11 ακόμα δεν έχει κατατεθεί στον ΟΤΕ αίτηση φορητότητας καν. Δεν ξεκινάμε καλά...

----------


## WagItchyef

> Καλημέρα!
> Λοιπόν, αίτηση για σύνδεση με φορητότητα στις 15/10. Όλα καλά και παραλαβή εξοπλισμού την Παρασκευή 9/11.
> Το Σαβ/κο είχα μειωμένες εισερχόμενες, κυρίως από κινητά. Από χθες δεν έχω καθόλου εισερχόμενες, ενώ το τηλ. που πλέον είναι ΟΝ(γιατί σε περίπτωση λάθους βγαίνει αυτή της ΟΝ κ μιλάει) πάιρνει κανονικά τις εξερχόμενες. ADSL ακόμη physical down. Φαντάζομαι πως είμαι στη φάση της ενεργοποίησης ή να αρχίσω αν ανησυχώ;;;;;; Κ αν είμαι στη φάση της ενεργοποίησης μπορεί να είμαι χωρίς εισερχόμενες για πολύ καιρό;;;;



Είσαι ακόμη στην φάση της ενεργοποίησης, κάνε υπομονή μερικά 24ωρα, και μην πάρεις τηλέφωνο την ON.

----------


## telestic

> Είσαι ακόμη στην φάση της ενεργοποίησης, κάνε υπομονή μερικά 24ωρα, και *μην πάρεις τηλέφωνο την ON*.


 :ROFL: 
Δε ξέρω γιατί, αλλά πολύ μου άρεσε αυτή η προειδοποίηση!!
Να στε καλά! Με το καλό να ενεργοποιηθώ(κάποτε)!

----------


## giwrgosth

> Είσαι ακόμη στην φάση της ενεργοποίησης, κάνε υπομονή μερικά 24ωρα, και μην πάρεις τηλέφωνο την ON.


Εγώ θα σου έλεγα να πάρεις τηλέφωνο να το δηλώσεις σαν βλάβη για να είσαι εντάξει! Γιατί με τις ενεργοποιήσεις που έχουν αν δεν τους πάρεις το πιο πιθανό είναι να σε ξεχάσουν. Τρεις βδομάδες χωρίς τηλέφωνο είμαι και ξέρω  :Wink:

----------


## WagItchyef

> Δε ξέρω γιατί, αλλά πολύ μου άρεσε αυτή η προειδοποίηση!!
> Να στε καλά! Με το καλό να ενεργοποιηθώ(κάποτε)!


Στο είπα γιατί και εγώ πέρασα από την φάση της ενεργοποίησης. Αν τους πάρεις τηλέφωνο μπορεί να περιπλέξεις τα πράγματα.

----------


## geochem

15/10 υπέβαλα αίτηση για παροχη υπηρεσιών στην on.Σήμερα ένα μήνα μετά όλα λειτουργούν άψογα.Περίμενα βέβαια πιο γρήγορο internet (είναι λίγο πιο γρήγορο από την σύνδεση 768 που είχα στην otenet) αλλά προθεσμίες ,εξοπλισμός ,εγκατάσταση δούλεψαν όλα μια χαρα.

----------


## nosf1234

Ακολουθει μηνυμα προς απανταχου ταλαιπωρημενους : 


  Επι ενα μηνα δεν εβγαζα ακρη. Με δουλευανε και ελεγε ο καθενας οτι του κατεβαινε. Το ζουμι της υποθεσης ηταν οτι ο ΟΤΕ δεν εβλεπε ΚΑΜΙΑ αιτηση και τα σφυρακια ηταν στο μηδεν, Φυσικα η On μου ελεγε οτι η διαδικασια προχωραει ΚΑΝΟΝΙΚΑ  :Razz:    . 
   Χτες το ΑΠΟΓΕΥΜΑ εστειλα καταγγελια στους εεττ, ινκα , γενικη γραμματεια καταναλωτων και φυσικα φαξ με την καταγγελια στην ΟΝ. Το αποτελεσμα???? 
   Σημερα η αιτηση σταλθηκε στον ΟΤΕ ( ο οποιος την "βλεπει" κανονικα πλεον ) ενω ξεκολησανε και τα σφυρακια   :Worthy:     Δεν νομιζω οτι εχει να κανει με δραση καποιου οργανισμου ( εεττ ,ινκα ) καθως μολις χθες την εστειλα , απλα χεστ@#$κανε στην ΟΝ με το φαξ και ειπαν επιτελους να προχωρησουν.  Και μην ακουσω οτι προκειται για συμπτωση.... 

Οποτε καταγγελιες παιδια και φαξ στην Ον    :One thumb up:

----------


## sgatz

Εχω πάρει ημερα ενεργοποιησης 15/11 και σήμερα 13 δεν ξερουν καν ποια εταιρια κουριερ εχει τον εξοπλισμο.Να παω απο τη σωρου στα γραφεια τους να τον παρω?εχει κανεις εμπειρια σε αυτο το θέμα?

----------


## ptakis

> Καλησπέρα παιδιά είμαι και εγώ ένας νέος πελάτης της ΟΝ. Έχω κάνει αίτηση για ενεργοποίηση στις 8/10 και παρέλαβα εξοπλισμό στις 25/10 (πλήρωσα επίσης 95€ για την ενεργοποίηση). 
> Η τηλεφωνική γραμμή που υπήρχε στο διαμέρισμά μου ήταν ανενεργή, οπότε έκανα αίτηση στην ΟΝ (τηλεφωνικώς) για νέο τηλεφωνικό αριθμό με αριθμοδότηση από την ON. 
> Εκτός από ένα sms που έλαβα από την ΟΝ για username & password στο MyON (στις 8/10) και ένα sms πάλι από την ΟΝ για την επιβεβαίωση αποστολής του εξοπλισμού (στις 25/10), δεν έχω άλλη ενημέρωση περί ημερομηνίας ενεργοποίησης κλπ. 
> Στην ιστοσελίδα της ΟΝ, στο MyON σχετικά με την παραγγελία μου είναι όλα τα κουτάκια τσεκαρισμένα εκτός αυτού που λέει εργασίες ΟΤΕ. 
> α) Θα πρέπει να αρχίσω να ανησυχώ;
> Όταν έκανα αίτηση ενεργοποίησης, επειδή δεν είχα ενεργό αριθμό σταθερού τηλεφώνου να τους δώσω, τους έδωσα τον αριθμό τηλεφώνου του γείτονά μου για να μπορέσουν να προσδιορίσουν σε πιο τηλεφωνικό κέντρο ανήκω. 
> β) Δεδομένου πως στην πολυκατοικία που μένω υπάρχουν και άλλα διαμερίσματα πως η ΟΝ γνωρίζει σε πιο ακριβώς διαμέρισμα (άρα και χάλκινο καλώδιο) να κάνει την ενεργοποίηση;
> γ) Υπάρχει τρόπος να το ψάξω το θέμα μέσω ΟΤΕ; Αν ναι, πως;
> δ) Υποθέτω πως αν κάποια στιγμή ενεργοποιηθώ, θα πρέπει η ΟΝ να με ειδοποιήσει για να μου πει π.χ. ποιος είναι ο νέος μου τηλεφωνικός αριθμός; Σωστά; Υπάρχει κάποιος που να έχει κάνει ενεργοποίηση αντίστοιχη με την δική μου να μου δώσει λίγο τα φώτα του;
> Ευχαριστώ!





> μετά την κατασκευή του βρόχου θα ειδοποιηθείς για επίσκεψη τεχνικού που θα συνδέσει το ζεύγος καλωδίων (από τον κατανεμητή της πολυκατοικίας) με τα καλώδια που καταλήγουν στο διαμέρισμά σου. Κάποιος που έχει γνώσεις επάνω στο θέμα μπορεί  να κάνει και μόνος του τη συγκεκριμένη σύνδεση.


 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
Μόλις σήμερα έλεγξα στο MyON και πλέον όλες οι διαδικασίες ενεργοποίησης είναι τσεκαρισμένες...!!!!! Έγινε check δηλαδή και η σχετική με τον ΟΤΕ!!!
Αυτό σημαίνει πως κατασκευάστηκε ο βρόχος; (sorry αν ρωτάω βλακεία, αλλά δεν ξέρω τι είναι ακριβώς ο βρόχος).

P.S. (Προς Tem) Ο κατανεμητής της πολυκατοικίας δεν είναι ήδη συνδεδεμένος με το διαμέρισμά μου; Το λέω αυτό επειδή χάλκινο καλώδιο και πρίζα τηλεφώνου υπάρχει ήδη στο διαμέρισμα, απλώς είναι νεκρό-ανενεργό.

----------


## eddie

> Εχω πάρει ημερα ενεργοποιησης 15/11 και σήμερα 13 δεν ξερουν καν ποια εταιρια κουριερ εχει τον εξοπλισμο.Να παω απο τη σωρου στα γραφεια τους να τον παρω?εχει κανεις εμπειρια σε αυτο το θέμα?



βρίσκομαι στην ίδια κατηγορία και έχω την ίδια απορία με τον συμπάσχοντα αδερφό..κανείς να μας διαφωτίσει?

----------


## grphoto

Δυστυχως λογω της πληθωρας των ενεργοποιησεων παρατηρειται μεγαλη καθυστερηση σε οτι εχει να κανει κυριως με τις αποστολες των εξοπλισμων απο τα ΕΛΤΑ, πανε φορτηγα και φορτωνουνε απο τις αποθηκες τις ΟΝ εξοπλισμους και ωσπου να φτασουνε οι εξοπλισμοι στους χρηστες, φτανουν μετα απο τις ενεργοποιησεις.
Υπομονη φιλοι, ειναι αλλο ενα προβλημα που πρεπει να λυσει η ΟΝ.

----------


## polimnia_v

Καλημέρα σας!
Μπορεί μήπως κάποιος να μου πεί τι πρέπει να κάνω για να κάνω καταγγελεία σε ΕΕΤΤ, ΙΝΚΑ και ΓΓΚ???
Ίσως τελικά με το να κανω την καταγγελεια και να την κοινοποιήσω στην ΟΝ, γινει τιποτα....
Ευχαριστω εκ των προτέρων.

----------


## giwrgosth

> Καλημέρα σας!
> Μπορεί μήπως κάποιος να μου πεί τι πρέπει να κάνω για να κάνω καταγγελεία σε ΕΕΤΤ, ΙΝΚΑ και ΓΓΚ???
> Ίσως τελικά με το να κανω την καταγγελεια και να την κοινοποιήσω στην ΟΝ, γινει τιποτα....
> Ευχαριστω εκ των προτέρων.


Έχω στείλει 4 σε ΕΕΤΤ και ΙΝΚΑ και μια στην Επίτροπο της ΕΕ. Φυσικά όλες με κοινοποίηση και στην ΟΝ. Μην φανταστείς ότι θα γίνει κάτι με την περίπτωσή σου, γιατί ειδικά η ΕΕΤΤ είναι ρυθμιστική αρχή και δεν ασχολείτε με τον καθένα προσωπικά, αλλά τα μαζεύει όλα, τα ελέγχει και μετά απόφασίζει για πρόστιμα κλπ. Εσύ όμως στείλε την καταγγελία να υπάρχει, γιατί η κάθε εταιρεία που πάει να κάνει μια αρπαχτή μας θεωρεί ζώα και αν το φάει το πρόστιμο θα την τσούξει!

edit
η τελευταία είναι εδώ: http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...6&postcount=63

----------


## polimnia_v

Ετσι ακριβως το σκεφτόμουν κι εγω....Δεν περιμένω να λυθεί κάτι, απλά μη μας περνάνε και για ζώα...
Απλα δεν ξέρω τι πρεπει να κανω για να κανω καταγγελεια.
Γινεται και ηλεκτρονικά?Αν όχι σε ποια διεύθυνση την στέλνω?
Ευχαριστώ για την αμεση απάντηση.

----------


## giwrgosth

> Γινεται και ηλεκτρονικά?Αν όχι σε ποια διεύθυνση την στέλνω?


info@eett.gr ή http://www.eett.gr/opencms/sites/EET...ct/contact.php και http://www.newinka.gr/kataggelies.php?version=gr

----------


## polimnia_v

Ευχαριστώ πολύ....

----------


## Tem

> Ετσι ακριβως το σκεφτόμουν κι εγω....Δεν περιμένω να λυθεί κάτι, απλά μη μας περνάνε και για ζώα...
> Απλα δεν ξέρω τι πρεπει να κανω για να κανω καταγγελεια.
> Γινεται και ηλεκτρονικά?Αν όχι σε ποια διεύθυνση την στέλνω?
> Ευχαριστώ για την αμεση απάντηση.


ψάξε καλύτερα να δείς που κολλάει η αίτησή σου από το να ασχολείσαι με καταγγελίες

----------


## giwrgosth

> ψάξε καλύτερα να δείς που κολλάει η αίτησή σου από το να ασχολείσαι με καταγγελίες


Πέρα από αυτό καλό είναι να κάνει και καταγγελία. Αρπαχτές στην πλάτη μας όχι! Ας πάρουν άτομα να πληρώσουν και κανένα μεροκάματο, μην τα θέλουν όλα τσάμπα πια! Να τρέχουμε εμείς να δούμε που κολλάει η αίτησή μας.
Άλλωστε το να κάνει καταγγελία, δεν κοστίζει και τίποτα και είναι ένα απλό email, το να τρώει τη μέρα της σε τηλεφωνήματα και σε μπαλάκια από τον ένα στον άλλο όμως είναι πιο χρονοβόρο.

----------


## Tem

> Πέρα από αυτό καλό είναι να κάνει και καταγγελία. Αρπαχτές στην πλάτη μας όχι! Ας πάρουν άτομα να πληρώσουν και κανένα μεροκάματο, μην τα θέλουν όλα τσάμπα πια! Να τρέχουμε εμείς να δούμε που κολλάει η αίτησή μας.
> Άλλωστε το να κάνει καταγγελία, δεν κοστίζει και τίποτα και είναι ένα απλό email, το να τρώει τη μέρα της σε τηλεφωνήματα και σε μπαλάκια από τον ένα στον άλλο όμως είναι πιο χρονοβόρο.


δεν έχεις η αλήθεια είναι και άδικο

----------


## giwrgosth

> δεν έχεις η αλήθεια είναι και άδικο




Off Topic


		 Για να μην θεωρηθεί ότι συμβουλεύω να κάνει καταγγελία γιατί τα έχω πάρει με την ΟΝ και τη βλέπω εχθρικά, θα πω τι μου έτυχε. Ψωνίζω τα τελευταία 5-6 χρόνια από συγκεκριμένο super market. Πριν δύο χρόνια αγόρασα κάτι ληγμένο. Έκανα αμέσως καταγγελία σε ΙΝΚΑ κλπ, αλλά εξακολουθώ να ψωνίζω από το ίδιο και δεν έχει αλλάξει τίποτα. Εξακολουθώ να το θεωρώ κορυφή. Απλά το έκανα γιατί είναι ο μόνος τρόπος να προστατευτώ, από ένα λάθος κάποιου υπαλλήλου ίσως και όχι από την στρατηγική του ίδιου του καταστήματος. Όμως αν το κάθε λάθος το περνάμε στο ντούκου, μπορεί κάποια στιγμή να πονηρευτούν και να πουν ότι αφού αγοράζει ληγμένα αδιαμρτύρητα, δεν το κάνουμε καθεστός? Γι΄ αυτό το λόγο λοιπόν για κάθε στραβό και μια καταγγελία, έτσι για να ξέρουν ότι δεν είμαστε πρόβατα και γνωρίζουμε τα δικαιώματά μας

----------


## kosnik

Χθες ηταν η ημερομηνια παραδοσης απο οτε,φυσικα δεν την εδωσε τη γραμμη..Πριν λιγο πηρα στην ον,μου ειπαν τα κλασικα,ο οτε καθυστερει κλπ.Ενα πραγμα ρε π&$££στη μου στην ωρα του μια φορα.Ελπιζω να μη περιμενω κανα μηνα παλι.Παντως στο my on ολα τσεκαρισμενα εκτος του οτε

----------


## nosf1234

Επιτελους σαν να προχωραει λιγο η ενεργοποιηση, χτες ειχαμε αποστολη αιτησης στον ΟΤΕ και σημερα ηρθε sms με ημερομηνιες ενεργοποιησης 26/11-28/11 . Σε γενικες γραμμες τις τηρουνε  αυτες τις ημερομηνιες?

----------


## jmarin

ναι τις τηρουνε

----------


## kosnik

Eγω δεν μπορω να καταλαβω πως πχ στον nosf1234 δινουν ημερομηνια ενεργοποιησης μια μερα μετα την αποστολη της αιτησης στον οτε,κ σε μενα ενω χθες περασε η μερα παραδοσης του οτε δεν μου λενε.Κ δε λεω να μ στειλουν μυνημα,τηλεφωνο που τους πηρα δεν επρεπε να ξερουν?αΐ στα διαλα πια μου χουν γινει τα νευρα τσαταλια.Ας ειναι καλα ο -ανυποψιαστος- γειτονας που εχει ξεκλειδωτο το wifi..

----------


## papakion

> Eγω δεν μπορω να καταλαβω πως πχ στον nosf1234 δινουν ημερομηνια ενεργοποιησης μια μερα μετα την αποστολη της αιτησης στον οτε,κ σε μενα ενω χθες περασε η μερα παραδοσης του οτε δεν μου λενε.Κ δε λεω να μ στειλουν μυνημα,τηλεφωνο που τους πηρα δεν επρεπε να ξερουν?αΐ στα διαλα πια μου χουν γινει τα νευρα τσαταλια.Ας ειναι καλα ο -ανυποψιαστος- γειτονας που εχει ξεκλειδωτο το wifi..


Παίζει ρόλο και η περιοχή που ειναι να γινει η ενεργοποίηση. Αλλος ο φορτος εργασίας ΟΤΕ και ON στην Γλυφαδα και άλλος στο Μενίδι.

Εσυ που εισαι? (γειτονα διαβασε την απάντηση του kosnik και αν καποιος σου κλεβει το bandwidth θα ξερεις ποιος ειναι  :ROFL:  :Twisted Evil: )

----------


## kosnik

Ηλιουπολη ειμαι.Ξερω γω τι να πω..παντως νομιζω κι αλλοι ενεργοποιηθηκαν προσφατα στην περιοχη εντος των χρονικων οριων.Παντως γενικα απ τη στιγμη που δινει τη γραμμη ο οτε η ενεργοποιηση γινεται σε κανα 2ημερο?Ελπιζω να μην περασει κι αυτη η βδομαδα ετσι παντως.

----------


## hfmx1

Λοιπον εγω εκανα 11/11/07 αιτηση στην on telecoms (πριν ειχα conx768 πανακριβα) και εχθες μου ηρθε μυνημα οτι η συνδεση μου θα ενεργοποιηθει απο 23/11/07 εως 26/11/07...
Μακαρι
Βεβαια δεν εχω ακομα τον εξοπλισμο του πακετου ολα σε ενα 
και μου κανει εντυπωσει οτι στο τηλεφωνο μου ειπαν οτι θα ενεργοποιηθει σε 25 εργασιμες μερες????
Βρε λες να ειμαι απο τους τυχερους
Παρεμπιπτοντως βρισκομαι στα ανω πατησια.

----------


## papakion

> Λοιπον εγω εκανα 11/11/07 αιτηση στην on telecoms (πριν ειχα conx768 πανακριβα) και εχθες μου ηρθε μυνημα οτι η συνδεση μου θα ενεργοποιηθει απο 23/11/07 εως 26/11/07...
> Μακαρι
> Βεβαια δεν εχω ακομα τον εξοπλισμο του πακετου ολα σε ενα 
> και μου κανει εντυπωσει οτι στο τηλεφωνο μου ειπαν οτι θα ενεργοποιηθει σε 25 εργασιμες μερες????
> Βρε λες να ειμαι απο τους τυχερους
> Παρεμπιπτοντως βρισκομαι στα ανω πατησια.


25 εργάσιμες λένε σε όλους απο το τηλέφωνο. Εαν σου ηρθε μήνυμα, εκει γυρω θα ενεργοποιηθεις και λίγο νωρίτερα θα λάβεις και τον εξοπλισμό.
 :Clap:

----------


## belial

> Χθες ηταν η ημερομηνια παραδοσης απο οτε,φυσικα δεν την εδωσε τη γραμμη..Πριν λιγο πηρα στην ον,μου ειπαν τα κλασικα,ο οτε καθυστερει κλπ.Ενα πραγμα ρε π&$££στη μου στην ωρα του μια φορα.Ελπιζω να μη περιμενω κανα μηνα παλι.Παντως στο my on ολα τσεκαρισμενα εκτος του οτε


Συνφορουμίτη υπομονή εγώ έπρεπε να έχω ενεργοποιηθεί από 7/11-9/11 σύμφωνα με το sms τους. Παρασκευή παραλαμβάνω και το sagem γιατί είχε γίνει ένα λάθος στην αποστολή του εξοπλισμού. Τηλεφωνώ και κανείς δεν ξέρει τίποτα περιμένω να μου απαντήσουν από το πρωί που μου είπαν ότι θα με καλέσουν μόλις εντοπίσουν το πρόβλημα  :Mad: 
Τελικά πήρα πάλι τηλέφωνο και μου είπαν μαντέψτε... ναι ο  ΟΤΕ δεν τους έχει παραδώσει το καλώδιο ;;;
πότε θα ενεργοποιηθώ; Άγνωστο!!!  Ευχαριστώ πολύ τον ΟΤΕ Νίκαιας που καθυστερεί και δεν παραδίδει το καλώδιο  τί άλλο να πώ...

----------


## trapezus

Μπορεί και να κάνω λάθος, μα πρέπει να έχω το *απόλυτο* ρεκόρ:

Απο το MyOn
Κωδικός πελάτη 66* (τριψήφιος)

Κωδικός                                                            Ημερομηνία Καταχώρισης
_20071005******** 	Αγορά νέου πλάνου 	2007-10-05 14:22:53.588406
20070307********	Αγορά νέου πλάνου 	2007-03-07 10:07:35.0
20070307******** 	Αγορά νέου πλάνου 	2007-03-07 10:01:33.0
20070213********	Αγορά νέου πλάνου 	2007-02-13 10:48:39.0_
(_απο το CC_)
20070126********	Αγορά νέου πλάνου 	*2007-01-26* 20:40:34.0

Παραλαβή εξοπλισμού τον Μάϊο

Μέχρι 13/11/2007 δεν υπήρχε πιθανή ημερομηνία ενεργοποίησης

Έστειλα (μετά απο *προτροπή* του CC) fax υπαναχώρησης την 13/11/2007

Μου έχουν στείλει 2 λογαριαμούς (ΣΕΠ-ΟΚΤ) και αύριο βγαίνει και ο τρίτος

Συνεχίζω να είμαι στον ΟΤΕ και στην TELLAS (ISP)

----------


## marioscs

> Μπορεί και να κάνω λάθος, μα πρέπει να έχω το *απόλυτο* ρεκόρ:
> 
> Απο το MyOn
> Κωδικός πελάτη 66* (τριψήφιος)
> 
> Κωδικός                                                            Ημερομηνία Καταχώρισης
> _20071005******** 	Αγορά νέου πλάνου 	2007-10-05 14:22:53.588406
> 20070307********	Αγορά νέου πλάνου 	2007-03-07 10:07:35.0
> 20070307******** 	Αγορά νέου πλάνου 	2007-03-07 10:01:33.0
> ...


τι έγινε μαζί σου ρε φίλε?  :Blink:  :Blink:  :Shocked:  :Crazy:

----------


## ZhenXlogic

Σας ερχομαι σημερα ειδα τα εξεις στο myON:

Διαχείριση Εντολής: Η Εντολή έχει εισαχθεί στο Σύστημα Διαχείρισης Εντολών 
Εργασίες ΟΤΕ: Η Εντολή έχει εισαχθεί σταλεί για επεξεργασία στον ΟΤΕ 
Ενεργοποίηση Υπηρεσιών Δικτύου: Διαδικασία ενεργοποίησης των υπηρεσιών στο Δίκτυο 
Ενεργοποίησης Τηλεφωνικής Σύνδεσης: Διαδικασία ενεργοποίησης της Τηλεφωνικής Σύνδεσης 
Ενεργοποίηση Υπηρεσιών Video και Ψηφιακής Τηλεόρασης: Διαδικασία ενεργοποίησης του Video και της Ψηφιακής Τηλεόρασης 
Ενημέρωση Συστημάτων Διαχείρισης Πελατών: Διαδικασία ενημέρωσης των Συστημάτων Διαχείρισης Πελατών 
Αποστολή Εξοπλισμού: Διαδικασία αποστολής εξοπλισμού 

Τωρα αναμενωουμαι  :Smile:   :Wink:   :Cool:

----------


## miltiadis21

και εγώ τα ίδια έχω και με δουλέυουνε..

----------


## ZhenXlogic

> και εγώ τα ίδια έχω και με δουλέυουνε..


Τι εννοεις???

----------


## zErO_cOoL

Εμένα είναι στο myON εδώ και μέρες ως εξής:

Διαχείριση Εντολής: Η Εντολή έχει εισαχθεί στο Σύστημα Διαχείρισης Εντολών 
Εργασίες ΟΤΕ: Η Εντολή έχει εισαχθεί σταλεί για επεξεργασία στον ΟΤΕ 
Ενεργοποίηση Υπηρεσιών Δικτύου: Διαδικασία ενεργοποίησης των υπηρεσιών στο Δίκτυο 
Ενεργοποίησης Τηλεφωνικής Σύνδεσης: Διαδικασία ενεργοποίησης της Τηλεφωνικής Σύνδεσης 
Ενεργοποίηση Υπηρεσιών Video και Ψηφιακής Τηλεόρασης: Διαδικασία ενεργοποίησης του Video και της Ψηφιακής Τηλεόρασης 
Ενημέρωση Συστημάτων Διαχείρισης Πελατών: Διαδικασία ενημέρωσης των Συστημάτων Διαχείρισης Πελατών 
Αποστολή Εξοπλισμού: Διαδικασία αποστολής εξοπλισμού 

Τι να κάνω??  :Razz:   :Thumb down:

----------


## ntrim

> Εμένα είναι στο myON εδώ και μέρες ως εξής:
> 
> Διαχείριση Εντολής: Η Εντολή έχει εισαχθεί στο Σύστημα Διαχείρισης Εντολών 
> Εργασίες ΟΤΕ: Η Εντολή έχει εισαχθεί σταλεί για επεξεργασία στον ΟΤΕ 
> Ενεργοποίηση Υπηρεσιών Δικτύου: Διαδικασία ενεργοποίησης των υπηρεσιών στο Δίκτυο 
> Ενεργοποίησης Τηλεφωνικής Σύνδεσης: Διαδικασία ενεργοποίησης της Τηλεφωνικής Σύνδεσης 
> Ενεργοποίηση Υπηρεσιών Video και Ψηφιακής Τηλεόρασης: Διαδικασία ενεργοποίησης του Video και της Ψηφιακής Τηλεόρασης 
> Ενημέρωση Συστημάτων Διαχείρισης Πελατών: Διαδικασία ενημέρωσης των Συστημάτων Διαχείρισης Πελατών 
> Αποστολή Εξοπλισμού: Διαδικασία αποστολής εξοπλισμού 
> ...


Έτσι ήμουν και εγώ στις 18 εργάσιμες περίπου από την ημερομηνία αίτησης, και στις 21 εργάσιμες ενεργοποιήθηκα.  :One thumb up:  Στις 22 εργάσιμες πήρα τον εξοπλισμό (τα ΕΛΤΑ τον έφεραν 5 μέρες μετά την παράδοση.

----------


## polimnia_v

> ψάξε καλύτερα να δείς που κολλάει η αίτησή σου από το να ασχολείσαι με καταγγελίες


Tem εχω προσπαθήσει υπεράριθμες φορές να καταλαβω που κολλάει η διαδικασία...
Σήμερα κλείνω ακριβώς 2 μήνες απο την ημερα που έκανα την αιτηση.
Στην Ον λενε οτι απορριθφηκε η αιτηση απ'τον ΟΤΕ(πηγε λεει ο τεχνικος του ΟΤΕ κ ηταν κλειστο το συστημα) και εδω κ 3 βδομάδες ακούω οτι την έχουν επαναπροωθησει την αιτηση ξανα και περιμενουν απάντηση απ'τον ΟΤΕ, στο δε 134 του ΟΤΕ σφυρίζουν κλέφτικα και μου λένε πως δεν έχουν κάποια σχέση....
Ειλικρινά είμαι σε απόγνωση, έχω χάσει ήδη ένα μηνιάτικο απο την 2η δουλειά μου και επίσης έχω καταχρεώσει το κινητό μου.
Δεν ξέρω αν εν γένει αντιμετωπίζει προβλήματα η περιοχή των Κατω Πατησίων, αλλα 2 μήνες πάει πολύ....
Πρέπει να βρώ μια λύση.

----------


## gloec

Σήμερα έκανα την καταγγελία μου στους ΕΕΤΤ, ΙΝΚΑ και κοινοποίηση στην ΟΝ.
Τι θα κερδίσω; Πιθανότατα τίποτα, αλλά έκανα αυτό πρέπει να κάνει κάθε καταναλωτής τον οποίο κοροϊδεύουν και πάνε πάνω του να κάνουν την αρπαχτή τους. 
Μετά από 2 μήνες και πέντε ημέρες και χωρίς να έχει αποριφθεί ή αίτηση μου από τον ΟΤΕ, αυτό είναι το λιγότερο που θα μπορούσα να κάνω.
Τώρα αναμονή...

----------


## giwrgosth

> Τι θα κερδίσω; Πιθανότατα τίποτα, αλλά έκανα αυτό πρέπει να κάνει κάθε καταναλωτής τον οποίο κοροϊδεύουν και πάνε πάνω του να κάνουν την αρπαχτή τους.


Σωστότατος!  :One thumb up:

----------


## kosnik

Polimnia ειναι κλασικη η περιπτωση σου,πολλες φορες μετα απο απορριψη κολλαει το θεμα,στην ον στην καρτελα σου βλεπουν οτι εχει γινει επαναπροωθηση αλλα στην πραγματικοτητα δεν εχει παει.Με μενα ετσι εγινε,20 μερες το ιδιο μ λεγανε.Εστειλα ενα μαιλ οτι θα ακυρωσω αν δεν εχω συγκεκριμενη ενημερωση,κ την επομενη στειλανε (πραγματικα αυτη τη φορα) την αιτηση,κ ειχανε κ ημερομηνια παραδοσης απ τον οτε.
 Βεβαια ο οτε στην περιπτωση μου επρεπε να παραδωσει την τριτη,δεν το χει κανει ακομα,απ την ον μ λενε ειναι θεμα ημερων,στο my on ολα τικαρισμενα εκτος του οτε..
 Στειλε κανα μαιλ,παρ τους τηλεφωνο κ πες τους να κοιταξουν ποιο ειναι το στατους στο wcrm κ οχι μονο τι λεει η καρτελα σου

----------


## polimnia_v

Ευχαριστω Kosnik, θα δοκιμασω κι αυτο και θα επανελθω με νεοτερα...

----------


## WagItchyef

Υπόψιν ότι για περίπτωση φορητότητας αριθμού, δεν πρέπει να έχεις ενεργό ADSL με άλλον Internet Provider στην εν λόγω γραμμή, με εξαίρεση την OTENET. Αν έχεις, πρέπει να κόψεις την συνδρομή στο Internet πρώτα.

----------


## polimnia_v

Προκειται για νεα τηλεφωνικη γραμμη,πριν δεν ειχα τιποτα...
Ααααα και προσπαθω 20 λεπτα τουλαχιστον να στειλω mail στην ΟΝ και η φορμα δεν παει....

........Auto merged post: polimnia_v added 90 Minutes and 20 Seconds later........

Τερμα πια στην κοροϊδία και τον εμπαιγμό.
Πάνω κάτω την ιστορία μου την έχω πει...
2 μηνες τωρα το ιδιο παραμυθι...ο ΟΤΕ κι ο ΟΤΕ κι ο ΟΤΕ...
Μολις πριν λιγο ο ΟΤΕ μου ειπε οτι δεν εμπλεκεται πουθενά, είχα μολις κλεισει απο ΟΝ, οπου μου είχαν πει οτι κατασκευάζεται η γραμμη μου αλλα δεν ξέρουν ημερομηνια ενεργοποιησης και ετσι πηρα τον ΟΤΕ για να μαθω ημερομηνια...και μου ειπαν ουτε λιγο ουτε πολυ οτι λενε ψεμματα και οτι ο ΟΤΕ δεν μπαινει πουθενα στη μεση εφοσον προκειται για νεα τηλεφωνικη γραμμη κι οχι φορητοτητα.
Ετσι κι εγω πηρα την δικηγόρο μου....

*Δινω μια βδομάδα περιθώριο, αλλιώς θα στείλω εξώδικο προς την ΟΝ.*
 Τωρα προσπαθω να το κοινοποιήσω εγγραφως στην ΟΝ, αλλα η φορμα επικοινωνιας κολλαει και δεν αποστελεται.

----------


## papakion

> Προκειται για νεα τηλεφωνικη γραμμη,πριν δεν ειχα τιποτα...
> Ααααα και προσπαθω 20 λεπτα τουλαχιστον να στειλω mail στην ΟΝ και η φορμα δεν παει....
> 
> ........Auto merged post: polimnia_v added 90 Minutes and 20 Seconds later........
> 
> Τερμα πια στην κοροϊδία και τον εμπαιγμό.
> Πάνω κάτω την ιστορία μου την έχω πει...
> 2 μηνες τωρα το ιδιο παραμυθι...ο ΟΤΕ κι ο ΟΤΕ κι ο ΟΤΕ...
> Μολις πριν λιγο ο ΟΤΕ μου ειπε οτι δεν εμπλεκεται πουθενά, είχα μολις κλεισει απο ΟΝ, οπου μου είχαν πει οτι κατασκευάζεται η γραμμη μου αλλα δεν ξέρουν ημερομηνια ενεργοποιησης και ετσι πηρα τον ΟΤΕ για να μαθω ημερομηνια...και μου ειπαν ουτε λιγο ουτε πολυ οτι λενε ψεμματα και οτι ο ΟΤΕ δεν μπαινει πουθενα στη μεση εφοσον προκειται για νεα τηλεφωνικη γραμμη κι οχι φορητοτητα.
> ...



μετα βεβαιότητος σου αναφέρω οτι η απάντηση που πήρες απο τον άνθρωπο του ΟΤΕ τον κανει να τον χαρακτηρίσω ΑΣΧΕΤΟ.
Αν ήταν ετσι οπως σου ειπε, τοτε οι τεχνικοί της On θα ειχαν πλήρη πρόσβαση στα κέντρα του ΟΤΕ, θα μπαινόβγαιναν και θα καναν δουλεια τους. Εαν ο ΟΤΕ δεν παραδώσει γραμμή στην On δεν μπορει να κανει κατι η On. Με πιανς?

----------


## papakion

> Εγω σε πιάνω, αλλα το θέμα απο οπου και να το πιάσεις βρωμάει....Check λιγο αυτο το mail που μου εστειλαν:
> Οντως ο κύριος Νίκος Μανασής ηταν αρχικεφάλι του ΟΤΕ, μηπως λοιπον απλα πετανε προσυμφωνημένα το μπαλακι ο ενας στον αλλο για να μην βγαζουμε ακρη και να μην μπορουμε να κανουμε τιποτα άλλο, εκτος του να περιμένουμε ποτε η Ον ή ο ΟΤΕ θα θυμιθούν να μας συνδέσουν?? 
> Ειλικρινα σας μιλαω, δεν ξέρω τι να κάνω...Να υπαναχωρήσω απο την Ον ξερωντας οτι σε οποιον εναλλακτικο κ να παω κανα 2μηνο θα το φαω στο νερο ή να περιμένω ελπιζωντας οτι η ενεργοποιηση της ΟΝ θα παρει λιγοτερο???
> Πως στο καλο μπορω να τσεκαρω οτι οντως η γραμμη κατασκευαζεται απ'τον ΟΤΕ οπως μου ειπε σημερα ο τυπος απ'την ΟΝ, εφοσον στον ΟΤΕ μου λενε μπουρδες?


Αγαπητή Πολυμνια

έχε στο μυαλό σου ότι όλες οι γραμμές του Δημόσιου Τηλεφωνικού Δικτύου (αυτες δηλαδή που περνανε από το σπίτι σου απ'εξω) καταλήγουν στα τηλεφωνικά κέντρα (ή Α/Κ) του ΟΤΕ. Από εκει ο ΟΤΕ δίνει την γραμμή (σύνδεει το καλώδιο που φτανει εκει με το κέντρο της On και εκει ειναι που δεν αφηνουν τους τεχνικούς της on να μπουν). Για αυτο και σου λεω οτι ο ΟΤΕ είναι αυτος που "κατασκευάζει" το βρόχο σου και απο εκει και πέρα είναι θέμα Οn.
Κληρονομιά των εναλλακτικών έναντι στο μονοπώλιο ΟΤΕ όλα αυτα τα χρόνια τσκ τσκ τσκ

----------


## polimnia_v

Ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ για την πληροφόρηση επι της διαδικασίας.
Μια τελευταία ερωτηση μονάχα...
Υπαρχει περιπτωση να μπορώ να μάθω απ'τον ΟΤΕ αν οντως τον κατασκευάζει τον βροχο και ποτε θα τον εχει ετοιμο η μπαααααααααααααα??????????Αν ναι Σε ποιο τηλέφωνο??
Και 1 ακομα....e-mail η ΟΝ εχει εκτος απο την φορμα επικοινωνιας που υπαρχει στο site της??
Γιατι αυτή κολλάει και εχω φάει τον τοπο να βρω e-mail, αλλα εις ματειν!!!!

----------


## papakion

> Ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ για την πληροφόρηση επι της διαδικασίας.
> Μια τελευταία ερωτηση μονάχα...
> Υπαρχει περιπτωση να μπορώ να μάθω απ'τον ΟΤΕ αν οντως τον κατασκευάζει τον βροχο και ποτε θα τον εχει ετοιμο η μπαααααααααααααα??????????Αν ναι Σε ποιο τηλέφωνο??
> Και 1 ακομα....e-mail η ΟΝ εχει εκτος απο την φορμα επικοινωνιας που υπαρχει στο site της??
> Γιατι αυτή κολλάει και εχω φάει τον τοπο να βρω e-mail, αλλα εις ματειν!!!!


backoffice@ontelecoms.gr
Για να μαθεις μόνο απο την On που έχει πρόσβαση στο WCRM  :Sorry:

----------


## polimnia_v

Μα πολυ κοροϊδια μιλαμε...
Πριν μια ωρα απο την ΟΝ μου ειπαν οτι προσβαση στο wcrm εχει μονο ο ΟΤΕ κι αυτοι οχι οποτε δε μπορουν να μου πουν...thanks για την διευθυνση.

----------


## papakion

> Μα πολυ κοροϊδια μιλαμε...
> Πριν μια ωρα απο την ΟΝ μου ειπαν οτι προσβαση στο wcrm εχει μονο ο ΟΤΕ κι αυτοι οχι οποτε δε μπορουν να μου πουν...thanks για την διευθυνση.


Σορρυ αν κανω λαθος και σε πληροφορώ λαθος , αλλά που καταχωρουν τις αιτήσεις τους οι πάροχοι? Τωρα αν το cc της On σε καποιο επίπεδο δεν εχει πρόσβαση αλλαζει το πραγμα

----------


## polimnia_v

Τι να σου πω ρε γαμώτο??? Ιδεα δεν έχω απο ολα αυτα....
Το mail μαλλον δεν ισχυει...μου ερχεται failure notice απὀποιον λογαριασμο μου κι αν προσπαθησα να στείλω.

----------


## kosnik

OΛΟΙ οι παροχοι εχουν προσβαση στο wcrm,αυτο ειναι στανταρ.Ξαναπαρε κ αμα σ πει τα ιδια πες τους οτι αλλος συναδελφος το ειχε κοιταξει πιο παλια,εσεις γιατι δεν μπορειτε?Αμα σου λενε παπα..ες πες τους οτι πηγες η ιδια στον οτε κ κοιταξατε στο wcrm k οτι δεν υπαρχει αιτηση.Βασικα αμα στο 134 δεν βλεπουν αιτηση 99% οντως εχει κολλησει στην ον.

Δοκιμασε κ το customercare@ontelecoms.com

----------


## polimnia_v

Στο 134 μου λένε οτι δεν μπορουν να δουν τιποτα απο εκει εφοσον προκειται για νεα αιτηση κ οχι για φορητοτητα.

----------


## papakion

> Στο 134 μου λένε οτι δεν μπορουν να δουν τιποτα απο εκει εφοσον προκειται για νεα αιτηση κ οχι για φορητοτητα.


το 134 ειναι τμημα εξυπηρετησης πελατων ΟΤΕ (ή για νεες συνδρομές ΟΤΕ)  ισως για αυτο δεν μπορουν να σου απαντησουν καθως εσυ δεν ειχες γραμμή ΟΤΕ (αυτοι μπορουν να κοιτάξουν στο WCRM μονο δινοντας αριθμό τηλεφωνου)

----------


## polimnia_v

Αχα....ΟΚ παιρνω ΟΝ για μια ακομη φορα κ επανερχομαι με νεοτερα...
Χιλια ευχαριστω παιδια...ειλικρινα!

----------


## zErO_cOoL

Κι εγώ μια απ'τα ίδια..παίρνω και λένε "προχωράει κανονικά,δεν ξέρουμε γιατί καθυστερεί" και "περιμένετε sms που θα σας λέει το πότε θα ενεργοποιηθείτε".
Να ρωτήσω... παίζει να υπάρχει πρόβλημα επειδή η γραμμή μου είναι ISDN ?
(Ο πάροχος της adsl τώρα είναι OTEnet , οπότε δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα με αυτό όπως διάβασα παραπάνω...)

----------


## papakion

> Κι εγώ μια απ'τα ίδια..παίρνω και λένε "προχωράει κανονικά,δεν ξέρουμε γιατί καθυστερεί" και "περιμένετε sms που θα σας λέει το πότε θα ενεργοποιηθείτε".
> Να ρωτήσω... παίζει να υπάρχει πρόβλημα επειδή η γραμμή μου είναι ISDN ?
> (Ο πάροχος της adsl τώρα είναι OTEnet , οπότε δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα με αυτό όπως διάβασα παραπάνω...)


Φιλε συντοπίτη

Ημουν ΑΡΥΣ HOL σε ISDN γραμμή. Επαιξα κανονικά και με τον νόμο (αιτηση/χρονοι κλπ) και μαλιστα νωρίτερα και χωρίς sms/e-mail ενεργοποίησης. Μαλλον εισαι σε φαση που εχει πέσει πολύ δουλεια στην On και προσπαθουν να τα βγαλουν πέρα.

----------


## papajohn

> Υπόψιν ότι για περίπτωση φορητότητας αριθμού, δεν πρέπει να έχεις ενεργό ADSL με άλλον Internet Provider στην εν λόγω γραμμή, με εξαίρεση την OTENET. Αν έχεις, πρέπει να κόψεις την συνδρομή στο Internet πρώτα.


Η συγκεκριμένη πληροφορία είναι 100% λανθασμένη. Όλη η λογική του RUO ήταν ακριβώς αυτή, να αποφύγουμε το downtime και η νέα μας αίτηση να αποτελεί ταυτόχρονα καταγγελία της προηγούμενης.

----------


## polimnia_v

Μολις εκλεισα απο ΟΝ, ειμαι λεει στο τελικο σταδιο...αυτη μπηκε στο wcrm...ο ΟΤΕ τωρα εχει απαντησει θετικα λεει, δεν ξερουν ημερομηνια, να περιμενω λεει τηλεφωνο...και δε μπορει να μου πει κατι παραπάνω...
Παω να σκάσω....
Εστειλα παντως και mail στο  customercare@ontelecoms.com και απειλησα με υπαναχώρηση και εξωδικο.
Αντε να δούμε!

----------


## zErO_cOoL

> Μολις εκλεισα απο ΟΝ, ειμαι λεει στο τελικο σταδιο...αυτη μπηκε στο wcrm...ο ΟΤΕ τωρα εχει απαντησει θετικα λεει, δεν ξερουν ημερομηνια, να περιμενω λεει τηλεφωνο...και δε μπορει να μου πει κατι παραπάνω...
> Παω να σκάσω....
> Εστειλα παντως και mail στο  customercare@ontelecoms.com και απειλησα με υπαναχώρηση και εξωδικο.
> Αντε να δούμε!


Σου έχει έρθει sms  που να λέει ημερομηνία ενεργοποίησης? Εμένα μου είπαν ότι ο ΟΤΕ έλεγε 9-11/11 αλλά το καθυστερεί για κάποιο λόγο τον οποίο ούτε γνωρίζουν,αλλά ούτε υπάρχει και κάποιο πρόβλημα...
Να πάρω λοιπόν στο CC και να ρωτήσω...τι??

----------


## polimnia_v

> Σου έχει έρθει sms που να λέει ημερομηνία ενεργοποίησης? Εμένα μου είπαν ότι ο ΟΤΕ έλεγε 9-11/11 αλλά το καθυστερεί για κάποιο λόγο τον οποίο ούτε γνωρίζουν,αλλά ούτε υπάρχει και κάποιο πρόβλημα...


Εμένα μου'χε απορριψει ο ΟΤΕ την πρώτη αιτηση και μεχρι εχθες στην ΟΝ μου έλεγαν οτι εχουν επαναπροωθησει το αίτημα μου και δεν εχουν απάντηση, σήμερα μου είπαν οτι εγινε δεκτή η αιτηση απ'τον ΟΤΕ αλλα δεν βλέπουν ημερομηνια.
Sms σαφώς και ΔΕΝ μου εχει ερθει!!!




> Να πάρω λοιπόν στο CC και να ρωτήσω...τι??


Ετσι οπως τα λες...να ρωτήσεις τι????
Αφού αν κλεισεις και ξαναπαρεις, η 2η απαντηση θα ειναι standard  διαφορετική απο την 1η...

Ου μπλέξεις φιλτατε zErO....

----------


## zErO_cOoL

Δεν μου έχουν πει τπτ για απόρριψη ευτυχώς.
Ακόμα τουλάχιστον.Όντως..ου μπλέξεις!  :Twisted Evil:  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## polimnia_v

Και μακάρι να μη σου πουν!
Ειλικρινα στο εύχομαι! :Wink:

----------


## zErO_cOoL

Εγώ σου εύχομαι...τουλάχιστον μέχρι να γενέθλιά σου, να είσαι ON !!  :Wink:  :Cool:

----------


## polimnia_v

Απ'το στόμα σου και στης ΟΝ τ' αυτί...
Θα ήταν το καλύτερο δώρο που'χω λάβει...
Λες για αυτο να αργούν τόσο??
Λες να θέλουν να μου κάνουν δώρο για τα γενεθλια μου που πλησιάζουν την ενεργοποίηση μου??
Μακάρι!!! Τι να πω? :Razz:

----------


## zErO_cOoL

Ελπίζω εμένα να μην το κρατάνε σαν δώρο...για τη γιορτή μου..(γιατι
είναι και την πρωτοχρονιά  :Razz:  )
Κοίτα που φτάσαμε να ζητάμε σαν χάρες/δώρα τα αυτονόητα...  :Whistle:

----------


## polimnia_v

Aς τα να πάνε...
Επαίτης αισθάνομαι για πράγματα που'χω πληρώσει...
Υπομονή και ευχουλες, δεήσεις, ο,τι νομίζεις οτι μπορει να πιάσει!

----------


## papakion

παιδια υπάρχουν και τα ΠΜ  :Whistle:

----------


## polimnia_v

ΠΜ????
means what?

----------


## apok

personal message

----------


## papakion

Off Topic





> personal message


 :Respekt:  στο avatar apok! Τρελλο γελιο  :Crazy:

----------


## Link

Σημερα εστειλα φαξ με αιτημα ακυρωσης της αιτησης.Ξερει κανεις πως μπορω να σιγουρεψω οτι ακυρωθηκε και ολα ειναι ΟΚ?Παιρνω στο 13801 και τους ρωταω απλα αν ακυρωσαν την αιτηση μου?Eπισης καποιος που να εχει κανει αιτηση μεσω του site να μας πει εντυπωσεις?Δουλεψαν ολα ΟΚ?Διχως προβλημα?Ευχαριστω.

........Auto merged post: Link added 3 Minutes and 12 Seconds later........




> Tem εχω προσπαθήσει υπεράριθμες φορές να καταλαβω που κολλάει η διαδικασία...
> Σήμερα κλείνω ακριβώς 2 μήνες απο την ημερα που έκανα την αιτηση.
> Στην Ον λενε οτι απορριθφηκε η αιτηση απ'τον ΟΤΕ(πηγε λεει ο τεχνικος του ΟΤΕ κ ηταν κλειστο το συστημα) και εδω κ 3 βδομάδες ακούω οτι την έχουν επαναπροωθησει την αιτηση ξανα και περιμενουν απάντηση απ'τον ΟΤΕ, στο δε 134 του ΟΤΕ σφυρίζουν κλέφτικα και μου λένε πως δεν έχουν κάποια σχέση....
> Ειλικρινά είμαι σε απόγνωση, έχω χάσει ήδη ένα μηνιάτικο απο την 2η δουλειά μου και επίσης έχω καταχρεώσει το κινητό μου.
> Δεν ξέρω αν εν γένει αντιμετωπίζει προβλήματα η περιοχή των Κατω Πατησίων, αλλα 2 μήνες πάει πολύ....
> Πρέπει να βρώ μια λύση.


Κατι τετοια μου λενε και μενα απο τις 4/10 που εκανα την αιτηση μου την εχει ακυρωσει ο ΟΤΕ 2-3 φορες, για αυτο ειπα να προχωρησω σε ακυρωση και να την κανω μεσω ιντερνετ να εχω ησυχο το κεφαλι μου.Απο οτι καταλαβα κατι στα στοιχεια δεν δεχεται ο ΟΤΕ.Τελος παντων...

----------


## CMS

Ναι στην εξυπηρέτηση πελατών ... και ίσως να διαπιστώσεις και τα βελάκια στο Myon να γυρνάνε ανάποδα ...

----------


## giannhs1984

εγω ενα ξερω οτι το myon δεν μου λειτουργει με καμια παναγια! αλλαξα τον κωδικο ζητησα ξανα αλλαγη μπας και τον ειχα ξεχασει αλλα δεν λεει να μπει το %Ρ^$%&%*^

----------


## arxetypo

Αίτηση στις 4/10               Φορητότιτα ΟΤΕ 17/10      Σήμερα μου κόψανε τη DSL (HOL),μήπως αυτό είναι σημάδι ότι προχωράμε;

----------


## Tem

οι χρόνοι ενεργοποίησης στην ΟΝ εξακολουθούν να είναι εξαιρετικοί σεε γενικές γραμμές. 
Υπάρχουν όμως και ορισμένες εξαιρέσεις. Ευτυχώς αυτές είναι λίγες.

----------


## trapezus

Ίσως αλλάξεις γνώμη.http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...postcount=3505

----------


## kosnik

Παιδια να ρωτησω κατι.Γνωριζει κανεις πως γινεται η αλλαγη απο isdn σε pstn?Ερχεται τεχνικος του οτε στο κουτι κ πειραζει τιποτα,η το κανουνε απ το κεντρο του οτε?Πηγε ο πατερας μου σημερα στον οτε να ζητησει εξηγησεις καθως υποτιθεται οτι επρεπε να χει παραδωσει την τριτη,κ του λεγανε κατι περιεργα,οτι θελουν εξουσιοδοτηση για να το γυρισουν σε pstn k κατι τετοιες παπ..ες.Το θεμα ειναι οτι συμπληρωσε επιτοπου μια αιτηση για να αλλαξουν τη γραμμη σε pstn,φοβαμαι μηπως μπερδευτει παλι το πραγμα,δηλαλδη γυρισει ο οτε τη γραμμη σε pstn κ μετα κολλησει παλι το πραγμα αφου στην αιτηση της ον αναφερεται οτι εχω isdn.

----------


## papakion

> Παιδια να ρωτησω κατι.Γνωριζει κανεις πως γινεται η αλλαγη απο isdn σε pstn?Ερχεται τεχνικος του οτε στο κουτι κ πειραζει τιποτα,η το κανουνε απ το κεντρο του οτε?Πηγε ο πατερας μου σημερα στον οτε να ζητησει εξηγησεις καθως υποτιθεται οτι επρεπε να χει παραδωσει την τριτη,κ του λεγανε κατι περιεργα,οτι θελουν εξουσιοδοτηση για να το γυρισουν σε pstn k κατι τετοιες παπ..ες.Το θεμα ειναι οτι συμπληρωσε επιτοπου μια αιτηση για να αλλαξουν τη γραμμη σε pstn,φοβαμαι μηπως μπερδευτει παλι το πραγμα,δηλαλδη γυρισει ο οτε τη γραμμη σε pstn κ μετα κολλησει παλι το πραγμα αφου στην αιτηση της ον αναφερεται οτι εχω isdn.


Φοβαμαι πως ηταν λαθος να κανει αιτηση ο πατερας σου να γυρισει η γραμμή από ISDN σε PSTN! Α. Δεν χρειαζόταν και Β. PSTN ειναι η γραμμή της On το οποίο γινεται αυτόματα. Δεν ερχεται τεχνικός σπίτι , όλα γινονται στο Α/Κ του ΟΤΕ. Το μόνο που επρεπε να κανεις ήταν μόλις θα επαιρνες χαμπάρι ότι η γραμμη ISDN δεν παίζει πια (netmod λαμπακι line = off) αρα θα ήσουν πια PSTN Οn, ηταν να γυρισεις στον ΟΤΕ το Netmod (για να μην χρεωθεις το μικροποσό των 150€!!!) :Sorry:

----------


## kosnik

Κ γω αυτο φοβαμαι.Τι να κανω τωρα, να του πω να ξαναπερασει?Να την ακυρωσει?Επρεπε να παω κ γω μαζι..

----------


## papakion

> Κ γω αυτο φοβαμαι.Τι να κανω τωρα, να του πω να ξαναπερασει?Να την ακυρωσει?Επρεπε να παω κ γω μαζι..


Νομίζω το οτι στην αιτηση της on αναφερεται η ISDN δεν επηρρεάζει πουθενα. Ετσι και αλλιως PSTN δινει και οχι ISDN. Το θεμα ειναι θα προλάβει να πραγματοποιηθει το αίτημα της on πριντ απο την αλλαγή του ΟΤΕ απο ISDN σε PSTN? γιατι αν προλαβει (χλωμο) οταν θα παει ο ΟΤΕ να κανει την γραμμη PSTN δεν θα βρει γραμμη!

----------


## WagItchyef

> Κ γω αυτο φοβαμαι.Τι να κανω τωρα, να του πω να ξαναπερασει?Να την ακυρωσει?Επρεπε να παω κ γω μαζι..


Απλά ηρέμησε, πάρε τηλέφωνο στο τεχνικό τμήμα της ΟN πες τους ότι έκσνες αίτηση στον ΟΤΕ να σου κάνουν την γραμμή PSTN και ότι στην αίτησή σου ανέφερες ISDN. Αυτοί έχουν ένα on line σύστημα και θα το περάσουν στις πληροφορίες σου αυτό, και θα το δουν οι τεχνικοί και όποιος άλλος χρειάζεται.

----------


## kostasd78

ΜΕ ΧΑΡΑ ΣΑΣ ΑΝΑΚΟΙΝΩΝΟΥΜΕ ΟΤΙ Η ΓΡΑΜΜΗ ΣΑΣ (210.......) ΘΑ ΕΕΡΓΟΠΟΙΗΘΕΙ ΜΕΤΑΞΥ 08/11/2007-12/11/2007. ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΟΥΜΕ ΠΟΥ ΜΑΣ ΕΠΙΛΕΞΑΤΕ! ---------------------------------------------------
ΜΟΥ ΑΡΕΣΕΙ ΠΟΥ ΒΑΖΟΥΝ ΚΑ ΘΑΥΜΑΣΤΙΚΟ ΣΤΟ ΤΕΛΟΣ.ΣΑΝ ΝΑ ΛΕΝΕ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΤΟΣΟ Μ...ΚΑΣ!!! ΟΠΩΣ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑΙΝΕΤΕ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΩ ΕΝΕΡΓΟΠΟΙΗΘΕΙ ΑΚΟΜΑ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΑΠΑΝΤΑ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΣΤΗΝ ΕΡΩΤΗΣΗ ΜΟΥ '' ΓΙΑΤΙ...?''

----------


## TLG

Δεν ξερω γιατι γινεται αυτο ....
Εμενα μου εστειλαν μυνημα οτι η ενεργοποιηση θα γινει απο 16-19/11 και σημερα το πρωι ηταν ΟΛΑ  οκ ...Ιnternet-TV-τηλεφωνια εξερχομενες κ εισερχομενες,κινητα κ.λ.π !!!!

----------


## giwrgosth

> Δεν ξερω γιατι γινεται αυτο ....
> Εμενα μου εστειλαν μυνημα οτι η ενεργοποιηση θα γινει απο 16-19/11 και σημερα το πρωι ηταν ΟΛΑ οκ ...Ιnternet-TV-τηλεφωνια εξερχομενες κ εισερχομενες,κινητα κ.λ.π !!!!


Απλά σου έκατσε!  :Razz:  Μπορεί να υπάρχουν πολλοί χρήστες με προβλήματα, όπως εγώ πχ, αλλά αυτό δε σημαίνει ότι όλοι θα έχουν προβλήματα, σίγουρα θα υπάρχουν χρήστες που θα είναι ευχαριστημένοι 100% και μπορεί να είναι και οι περισσότεροι.
Αλλά δυστυχώς το ποσοστό των δυσαρεστημένων είναι πολύ μεγάλο.

----------


## papakion

> Απλά σου έκατσε!  Μπορεί να υπάρχουν πολλοί χρήστες με προβλήματα, όπως εγώ πχ, αλλά αυτό δε σημαίνει ότι όλοι θα έχουν προβλήματα, σίγουρα θα υπάρχουν χρήστες που θα είναι ευχαριστημένοι 100% και μπορεί να είναι και οι περισσότεροι.
> Αλλά δυστυχώς το ποσοστό των δυσαρεστημένων είναι πολύ μεγάλο.


Υπάρχει και ενα ποσοστό 1/οοο (βλ.εμένα) που ενεργοποιηθηκαν πριν την ωρα τους χωρις sms  :Whistle:

----------


## giwrgosth

> Υπάρχει και ενα ποσοστό 1/οοο (βλ.εμένα) που ενεργοποιηθηκαν πριν την ωρα τους χωρις sms


2/000 μάλλον, είμαι και εγώ  :Razz: .
Αλλά πέρα από το ότι ξέχασαν να μου στείλουν SMS, ξέχασαν να μου ενεργοπιήσουν και το τηλέφωνο :Whistle: 
Για την ενεργοποίηση δεν έχω παράπονο, ήταν πολύ γρήγοροι σε αυτό.

----------


## kosnik

Λοιπον.Καταρχην εκανα ακυρωση Papapakion,στην αιτηση στον οτε για αλλαγη σε pstn γιατι οντως δεν χρειαζοταν.
 Το ενδιαφερον ειναι αλλου.Καταφερα κ μιλησα με το τμημα του οτε που ασχολειται με τις φορητοτητες (τεχνικο τμημα),οπου μιλησα,για πρωτη φορα σε 2 μηνες με ανθρωπο που ηξερε τι του γινοταν.Του ειπα,η ον μου χε δωσει ημερομηνια παραδοσης απο εσας 13-11,γιατι η καθυστερηση?
 Κοιταξε στην υπολογα του, κ μου εξηγησε πως γινεται η διδικασια.Με το που στελνει η ον την αιτηση,αν γινει αποδεκτη απ τον οτε,βγαινει μια πρωτη ημερομηνια, η οποια φαινεται στο wcrm.Αυτη η ημερομηνια ειναι ψιλοανεπισημη.
 ΟΜΩΣ, για να τελειωσει η διαδικασια,πρεπει το τεχνικο τμημα της Ον να στειλει ημερομηνια ενεργοποιησης στο ΤΕΧΝΙΚΟ τμημα του οτε,ωστε να παραδωσει ο οτε αυτην την ημερομηνια,στην οποια η ον υποτιθεται οτι ειναι ετοιμη να κανει την ενεργοποιηση.Ο ανθρωπος που μιλησα,μου ειπε οτι στο wcrm οντως φαινεται η 13-11,αλλα στο δικο τους συστημα,το οποιο ειναι κ το μονο αρμοδιο που κανει τις φορητοτητες,ΔΕΝ εχει ¨κατεβει΄΄ ημερομηνια απ το τεχνικο τμημα της ον (210-6161.....).Μαλιστα εβλεπε  ημερομηνια 2018!!!!, η οποια μου ειπε ειναι μια εικονικη που στελνουνε ςσπου να στειλουνε την πραγματικη οπου ειναι ετοιμοι να κανουν την ενεργοποιηση.
 Εν ολιγης, απο οτι καταλαβα, απ τη στιγμη που ο οτε κανει δεκτο το αιτημα,υπαρχει μια συννενοηση με το τεχν. τμημα της ον απ το οποιο περιμενει να του δωσει μια ημερομηνια που θελει η ον να κανει ενργοποιηση κ τοτε,κ μονο τοτε προχωρανε.Τωρα προφανως στην ον εχει πλακωσει πολυς κοσμος απο ηλιουπολη κ ζοριζεται να κανει ενεργοιποιησεις,κατι τετοιο παιζει.Ο οτε δηλ ειναι ετοιμος να δωσει το βροχο,κ περιμενει το οκ απ την ον.
 Αυτα...

----------


## giannhs1984

σημερα μου ηρθε sms για 28/11 αντε να δουμε τι θα δουμε :Razz:

----------


## sgatz

Εμένα μου έδωσαν ημ/νια 15-19/11 και μου είπαν ότι 15 γίνεται η φορητότητα και μέχρι τις 19 τεχνικοί έλεγχοι.Εχουμε 17/11 και ακομα τίποτα.Σε ερώτηση μου στο cc μου είπαν οτι είναι σε κατασκευή.Λέω δε φαντάζομαι ανενεργο βρογχο να ζητήσατε γιατι σας εφαγα,ζητησα φορητοτητα  και ενεργο βρογχο.Τέσπα μου λεει περιμένετε μέχρι τις 19.Της λέω μα σαββατοκύριακο κάνει ο οτε ενεργοποιήσεις?Απάντηση δεν πήρα και πριν κλείσω ξεκαθάρισα ότι στις 19 το απόγευμα ερχομαι μαρούσι με αιτηση υπαναχώρησης στο χέρι(επηρεασμένος για το τι με περιμένει απο ολους εσας).

τελικα γινονται ενεργοποιησεις σαββατοκύριακο?εχει κανει κανεις?

ευχαριστω παιδια! :Respekt:

----------


## kosnik

Περιμενε μεχρι το τελος της εβδομαδας,ειδικα αν δεν εχεις ταλαιπωρηθει απο απορριψεις κλπ δωστους λιγο χρονο,πολυ πιθανο να σαι οκ.

----------


## sgatz

> Περιμενε μεχρι το τελος της εβδομαδας,ειδικα αν δεν εχεις ταλαιπωρηθει απο απορριψεις κλπ δωστους λιγο χρονο,πολυ πιθανο να σαι οκ.


Eπειδή μου σπάσανε τα νεύρα για να  σταλεί ο εξοπλισμος και έχω φαει 3 χρονοκάρτες 12-6-6 συνολου 24 ευρα χωρια αυτα που κανα χωρις χρονοκάρτα με την αναμονη τους είμαι ήδη έτοιμος να φύγω.ακούω κι αυτα με τις συνακροάσεις και μου σηκώνεται η τρίχα.....

Τελικα ξερει κανεις αν η ον και ο οτε ενεργοποιουν και σαββατοκύριακο η με δουλεύουν απο την ον? :RTFM: 

ευχαριστω τον φίλο για την απάντηση
 :Respekt:

----------


## miltiadis21

Σήμερα μου ήρθε ο εξοπλισμός τόν σύνδεσα και το λαμπάκι του adsl είναι ενεργό! την πέμπτη που πέρασα απο το κεντρικα τους είδα στο wcmr ότι είναι στο 14 επίπεδο προσπάθησα σήμερα να μιλήσω με τεχνικό αλλά τζίφος.
Η γραμμή είναι σε ανενεργό βρόχο και με καινούργια αριθμοδότησα.Χρειάζεται να έρθει τεχνικός ή να τους πάρω ένα τηλέφωνο να με συνδέσουν απο το κεντρικα??

----------


## ntrim

> Εμένα μου έδωσαν ημ/νια 15-19/11 και μου είπαν ότι 15 γίνεται η φορητότητα και μέχρι τις 19 τεχνικοί έλεγχοι.Εχουμε 17/11 και ακομα τίποτα.Σε ερώτηση μου στο cc μου είπαν οτι είναι σε κατασκευή.Λέω δε φαντάζομαι ανενεργο βρογχο να ζητήσατε γιατι σας εφαγα,ζητησα φορητοτητα  και ενεργο βρογχο.Τέσπα μου λεει περιμένετε μέχρι τις 19.Της λέω μα σαββατοκύριακο κάνει ο οτε ενεργοποιήσεις?Απάντηση δεν πήρα και πριν κλείσω ξεκαθάρισα ότι στις 19 το απόγευμα ερχομαι μαρούσι με αιτηση υπαναχώρησης στο χέρι(επηρεασμένος για το τι με περιμένει απο ολους εσας).
> 
> τελικα γινονται ενεργοποιησεις σαββατοκύριακο?εχει κανει κανεις?
> 
> ευχαριστω παιδια!


Με ενεργοποίησαν Σάββατο και την Κυριακή μου έφεραν τον εξοπλισμό  :Worthy:

----------


## denniskyp13

Παιδιά καλημέρα!
  Μόλις γράφτηκα στο site και θα ήθελα και εγω να παραθέσω τους προβληματισμούς μου σχετικά με το χρόνο ενεργοποίησης. Έκανα αίτηση στις 4/10/2007 και ακόμα στο site της on δείχνει οτι έχει σταλει η αίτησή μου στον οτε. Υπάρχει όμως ένα προβλημα: 
  Έχω σταθερο pstn απο τον οτε. Ο λογαριασμός έρχεται στο όνομα του παππού μου(δεν εχουμε ίδιο επιθετο) ο οποίος ομως έχει πεθάνει!Όταν το είπα αυτο στο τηλεφωνητη της on μου είπε οτι δεν υπάρχει κάποιο πρόβλημα και οτι θα κάνω την αίτηση στο όνομα μου....Τώρα όταν μπαίνω στο site της ον, στα στοιχεία μου βλέπω το εξής παραλογο:  Το ονομα χρήστη είναι του παππού μου και ολα τα υπόλοιπα στοιχεία (αριθμος ταυτότητας, ΑΦΜ, κτλ ) είναι δικά μου!!!! Με δούλευε το παλικάρι της ον ή οντως γίνεται?? Γίνεται να απορριψει την αίτηση ο οτε?? Αν ναι , πως μπορώ να το μάθω? sorry αν είμαι off topic!!

----------


## nosf1234

Ιδια περιπτωση ημουν και εγω φιλε μου. Μονο που οταν ρωταγα αν μπορω να κανω την αιτηση στο δικο μου ονομα , προφανως μου λεγανε οτι δεν γινεται. Η φορητοτητα θελει ειτε εξουσιοδοτηση απο τον κατοχο της γραμμης ειτε να κανει ο ιδιος την αιτηση. 
   Εφοσον ο συγγενης μου ειχε πεθανει επρεπε να τρεξω σε Δημαρχεια , κεπ , ΟΤΕ για να μεταβιβασω το τηλεφωνο στο δικο μου ονομα και στην συνεχεια να κανω την αιτηση στην ΟΝ.
    Δηλαδη τα στοιχεια που εβαλες στην αιτηση ειναι διαφορετικα  απο αυτα που γραφει ο λογαριασμος του ΟΤΕ ? Χωρις να ειμαι απολυτως δεν νομιζω οτι ο ΟΤΕ θα προχωρησει το θεμα.. Παρε ενα τηλ. στο 134 και ρωτα μηπως ξερουν κατι παραπανω.

----------


## denniskyp13

Σε ευχαριστώ για την άμεση απαντηση..... Μαλλον με δούλευαν στο cc της ον!!

........Auto merged post: denniskyp13 added 2 Minutes and 17 Seconds later........

Το μονο ίδιο είναι το όνομα..... Όλα τα άλλα ειναι δικά μου στοιχεία....

----------


## SpUga5

Πήρα κι εγώ σήμερα το μήνυμα, πιθανή ενεργοποίηση στις 29 του  Νοέμβρη, αίτηση στις 26 του Οκτώβρη... Μακάρι να πάνε όλα καλα!! :One thumb up:  :Clap:  :Clap:

----------


## marioscs

> Πήρα κι εγώ σήμερα το μήνυμα, πιθανή ενεργοποίηση στις 29 του  Νοέμβρη, αίτηση στις 26 του Οκτώβρη... Μακάρι να πάνε όλα καλα!!


κι εγώ σήμερα πήρα το μήνυμα.. 29/11/2007 - 2/12/2007 λέει. Αίτηση στις 14 του Νοέμβρη όμως   :Whistle:

----------


## zErO_cOoL

Πήρα για ΑΛΛΗ μια φορά τηλέφωνο να τους "θυμίσω" πως ο ΟΤΕ έιχε δώσει ημερομηνία φορητότητας  *9/11* αλλά τώρα λένε δεν βλέπουν κάποια πιθανή ημερομηνία για την φορητότητα από τον ΟΤΕ. Δεν βλέπουν και κάποιο λόγο καθυστέρησης όμως.
Έχω απογοητευτεί πλέον... αν πάρω στο 134 θα μου δώσουν εκεί κάποιο λόγο τουλάχιστον..ή θα μου λένε τα ίδια?

Υ.Γ. Κοίτα να δεις που ακύρωσα τη διαδικασία στη Forthnet γιατί το καθυστερούσε πολύ, αλλά και η Οn τα ίδια μου κάνει...  :Sad:  :Sad:

----------


## kosnik

> Πήρα για ΑΛΛΗ μια φορά τηλέφωνο να τους "θυμίσω" πως ο ΟΤΕ έιχε δώσει ημερομηνία φορητότητας  *9/11* αλλά τώρα λένε δεν βλέπουν κάποια πιθανή ημερομηνία για την φορητότητα από τον ΟΤΕ. Δεν βλέπουν και κάποιο λόγο καθυστέρησης όμως.
> Έχω απογοητευτεί πλέον... αν πάρω στο 134 θα μου δώσουν εκεί κάποιο λόγο τουλάχιστον..ή θα μου λένε τα ίδια?
> 
> Υ.Γ. Κοίτα να δεις που ακύρωσα τη διαδικασία στη Forthnet γιατί το καθυστερούσε πολύ, αλλά και η Οn τα ίδια μου κάνει...


Στο 134 χλωμο να σ πουν κατι.Δες ενα προηγουμενο post μου,εχω κ γω ιδιο προβλημα.Μαθε αν μπορεις το τηλ του οτε της περιοχης σου,κ συγκεκριμενα του τεχνικου τμηματος που ειναι υπευθυνο για τις φορητοτητες,κ ρωτα εκει.Ειναι οι μονοι που μπορουν να σ δωσουν συγκεκριμενη απαντηση,ειτε φταινε αυτοι ειτε  η ον.

----------


## v@gelis

> Πήρα για ΑΛΛΗ μια φορά τηλέφωνο να τους "θυμίσω" πως ο ΟΤΕ έιχε δώσει ημερομηνία φορητότητας *9/11* αλλά τώρα λένε δεν βλέπουν κάποια πιθανή ημερομηνία για την φορητότητα από τον ΟΤΕ. Δεν βλέπουν και κάποιο λόγο καθυστέρησης όμως.
> Έχω απογοητευτεί πλέον... αν πάρω στο 134 θα μου δώσουν εκεί κάποιο λόγο τουλάχιστον..ή θα μου λένε τα ίδια?
> 
> Υ.Γ. Κοίτα να δεις που ακύρωσα τη διαδικασία στη Forthnet γιατί το καθυστερούσε πολύ, αλλά και η Οn τα ίδια μου κάνει...


Τα ιδια κι εδω. Αρχικη εκτιμωμενη ημερομηνια για φορητοτητα η 6/11, αλλα πλεον αγνωστο τι θα γινει...
Το οτι περιμενουν τον ΟΤΕ οπως μου λενε φανταζει τουλαχιστον περιεργο. Ειμαι στο ιδιοκτητο της Φορθνετ, για ποιο θεμα ακριβως εμπλεκεται ο ΟΤΕ στην ολη διαδικασια ρε παιδια?
Να πιεσω τη Φορθνετ να με αποδεσμευσει (η απλα ειναι αστειο και μονο που το σκεφτομαι)?

----------


## sgatz

Εμένα μου δώσαν 15-19/11 και ακομα τιποτε...Τους είπα οτι αν δεν ενεργοποιηθώ μέχρι τις 19 έφυγα για σωρου να φέρω τον εξοπλισμό να τον φάτε και να μου δώσετε τα ευρώπουλα αμεσως πισω γιατι και γω δεν τα δωσα με 9 μέρες καθυστέρηση.
Το πρόβλημα ομως είναι άλλο και ικετεύω για βοήθεια αν ξέρετε

Μου λέει ότι και να ακυρώσω(σημ εχω ακομα το οτε,φορητοτητα ζήτησα,το τηλ δουλευει) η γραμμη,ακύρωσα η όχι ,θα πάει στην ον και μετα θα ξαναγυρίσει στον οτε....Αν αληθεύει θα μας χωρίσουν τα εκαμ επάνω!

 :Gun:  ΟΝ

 :Rifle:  TELECOMS

 :2Guns: ΑΚΟΥΕΙ
 :Shoot:  ΤΙΣ 
 :Ork: :    ΑΝΑΓΚΕΣ
 :Viking: : ΣΑΣ

----------


## panther21

> Παιδιά καλημέρα!
>   Μόλις γράφτηκα στο site και θα ήθελα και εγω να παραθέσω τους προβληματισμούς μου σχετικά με το χρόνο ενεργοποίησης. Έκανα αίτηση στις 4/10/2007 και ακόμα στο site της on δείχνει οτι έχει σταλει η αίτησή μου στον οτε. Υπάρχει όμως ένα προβλημα: 
>   Έχω σταθερο pstn απο τον οτε. Ο λογαριασμός έρχεται στο όνομα του παππού μου(δεν εχουμε ίδιο επιθετο) ο οποίος ομως έχει πεθάνει!Όταν το είπα αυτο στο τηλεφωνητη της on μου είπε οτι δεν υπάρχει κάποιο πρόβλημα και οτι θα κάνω την αίτηση στο όνομα μου....Τώρα όταν μπαίνω στο site της ον, στα στοιχεία μου βλέπω το εξής παραλογο:  Το ονομα χρήστη είναι του παππού μου και ολα τα υπόλοιπα στοιχεία (αριθμος ταυτότητας, ΑΦΜ, κτλ ) είναι δικά μου!!!! Με δούλευε το παλικάρι της ον ή οντως γίνεται?? Γίνεται να απορριψει την αίτηση ο οτε?? Αν ναι , πως μπορώ να το μάθω? sorry αν είμαι off topic!!


Προσωπικη αποψη... Με καμια Παναγια δεν προκειται ο ΟΤΕ να δεχτει την αιτηση, οτι μπουρδες και να σου λεει η ΟΝ... Ακομα και ενα γραμμα στα στοιχεια της αιτησης να ειναι διαφορετικο απο αυτα του κατοχου της γραμμης, θα φας πορτα. Κανε οτι και ο φιλος που σου εγραψε μετα και ξανακανε την αιτηση. Το πιο λογικο ειναι να την εχει απορριψει ο ΟΤΕ και αυτοι να μην εχουν δει την απορριψη ή να μην τους την εχει στειλει ακομα ο ΟΤΕ (δυσκολο ως απιθανο).
Πρωτου προχωρησεις ομως σε οποιαδηποτε νεα αιτηση, διαβεβαιωσου για αυτο που σου λεω.

----------


## nosf1234

Καπως ετσι ειναι τα πραγματα , ο ΟΤΕ θελει να δει ακριβως οτι αναγραφεται στον λογαριασμο που σου αποστελλει. Καλο ειναι λοιπον να πας να μεταβιβασεις το τηλεφωνο στο ονομα σου , θα σε βοηθησει σιγουρα και στο μελλον. 


Κατι αλλο , μπηκα πριν λιγο στο MyOn και ειδα πλεον τικαρισμενα τα  4 σφυρακια ( μετα του ΟΤΕ ). 
 Παρατηρησα ταυτοχρονα οτι  στις "Οδηγιες μου"  εχει πλεον και τα : Οδηγός τηλεφωνικών υπηρεσιών  --  Δημιουργία λογαριασμού Emai --  Συχνές Ερωτήσεις Οικιακού Χρήστη  . Αυτα δεν τα ειχε πριν απο οτι νομιζω. Τα βαλανε σημερα σε ολους η απλα σε εμενα επειδη προχωραει η ενεργοποιηση??

----------


## No-Name

Σε όλους έχουν μπέι αυτά :Wink:

----------


## zErO_cOoL

> Λοιπον.Καταρχην εκανα ακυρωση Papapakion,στην αιτηση στον οτε για αλλαγη σε pstn γιατι οντως δεν χρειαζοταν.
>  Το ενδιαφερον ειναι αλλου.Καταφερα κ μιλησα με το τμημα του οτε που ασχολειται με τις φορητοτητες (τεχνικο τμημα),οπου μιλησα,για πρωτη φορα σε 2 μηνες με ανθρωπο που ηξερε τι του γινοταν.Του ειπα,η ον μου χε δωσει ημερομηνια παραδοσης απο εσας 13-11,γιατι η καθυστερηση?
>  Κοιταξε στην υπολογα του, κ μου εξηγησε πως γινεται η διδικασια.Με το που στελνει η ον την αιτηση,αν γινει αποδεκτη απ τον οτε,βγαινει μια πρωτη ημερομηνια, η οποια φαινεται στο wcrm.Αυτη η ημερομηνια ειναι ψιλοανεπισημη.
>  ΟΜΩΣ, για να τελειωσει η διαδικασια,πρεπει το τεχνικο τμημα της Ον να στειλει ημερομηνια ενεργοποιησης στο ΤΕΧΝΙΚΟ τμημα του οτε,ωστε να παραδωσει ο οτε αυτην την ημερομηνια,στην οποια η ον υποτιθεται οτι ειναι ετοιμη να κανει την ενεργοποιηση.Ο ανθρωπος που μιλησα,μου ειπε οτι στο wcrm οντως φαινεται η 13-11,αλλα στο δικο τους συστημα,το οποιο ειναι κ το μονο αρμοδιο που κανει τις φορητοτητες,ΔΕΝ εχει ¨κατεβει΄΄ ημερομηνια απ το τεχνικο τμημα της ον (210-6161.....).Μαλιστα εβλεπε  ημερομηνια 2018!!!!, η οποια μου ειπε ειναι μια εικονικη που στελνουνε ςσπου να στειλουνε την πραγματικη οπου ειναι ετοιμοι να κανουν την ενεργοποιηση.
>  Εν ολιγης, απο οτι καταλαβα, απ τη στιγμη που ο οτε κανει δεκτο το αιτημα,υπαρχει μια συννενοηση με το τεχν. τμημα της ον απ το οποιο περιμενει να του δωσει μια ημερομηνια που θελει η ον να κανει ενργοποιηση κ τοτε,κ μονο τοτε προχωρανε.Τωρα προφανως στην ον εχει πλακωσει πολυς κοσμος απο ηλιουπολη κ ζοριζεται να κανει ενεργοιποιησεις,κατι τετοιο παιζει.Ο οτε δηλ ειναι ετοιμος να δωσει το βροχο,κ περιμενει το οκ απ την ον.
>  Αυτα...


Bάσει αυτών που λες , θα πρέπει να μιλήσω με το τεχνικό τμήμα και να ρωτήσω για ποιό λόγο καθυστερεί να δώσει ημερομηνία ενεργοποίησης η ON στον ΟΤΕ!
Είμαι σε αναμονή...για να δούμε..  :Thinking: 

Εdit : Βαρέθηκα να περιμένω...άλλη ώρα

----------


## kostasd78

> Εμένα μου δώσαν 15-19/11 και ακομα τιποτε...Τους είπα οτι αν δεν ενεργοποιηθώ μέχρι τις 19 έφυγα για σωρου να φέρω τον εξοπλισμό να τον φάτε και να μου δώσετε τα ευρώπουλα αμεσως πισω γιατι και γω δεν τα δωσα με 9 μέρες καθυστέρηση.
> Το πρόβλημα ομως είναι άλλο και ικετεύω για βοήθεια αν ξέρετε
> 
> Μου λέει ότι και να ακυρώσω(σημ εχω ακομα το οτε,φορητοτητα ζήτησα,το τηλ δουλευει) η γραμμη,ακύρωσα η όχι ,θα πάει στην ον και μετα θα ξαναγυρίσει στον οτε....Αν αληθεύει θα μας χωρίσουν τα εκαμ επάνω!


Φίλε μου και εγώ σκέφτηκα να κάνω το ίδιο μιας και η γραμή μου θα έπρεπε να έχει ενεργοποιηθεί εδώ και 10 μέρες σύμφωνα με το μήνυμα. Αλλά δεν πειράζει.Τα 65 ευρώ είναι το penalty για να μάθω να μην βιάζομαι άλλη φορά...Αν ποτέ ενεργοποιηθεί η γραμμή μου επιστρέφω στον ΟΤΕ,χωρίς πολλά πολλά. Εννοείται οτι δεν πληρώνω καμία συνδρομή στην ΟΝ και δεν υπογράφω κανένα συμβόλαιο.

----------


## sgatz

Μα αφου δεν εχουν ενεργοποιησει καμμια υπηρεσια τι παγιο να ζητησουν?Αλλα και το να πιασεις το τμημα εγχωριων παροχων του οτε για να μαθεις γιατι δε προχωρα η φορητοτητα ειναι ματαιη προσπάθεια.Ζούμε σε ενα  κράτος που οι νομοι καταπατούνται απο την κάθε εταιρια και η ΕΕΤΤ βγαζει φιρμανια για τα ματια.Εδω μετα απο 10 τηλ εφτασα στο νομικο(υποτιθεται) της ΕΕΤΤ ειδικο για το adsl και οταν του είπα γιατι δεν τους αλλάζετε τα φωτα να βάλουν αριθμο χωρις χρέωση οπως λέει η δικια σας αποφαση εκεινος νυσταγμενος(μεσημερι βλέπετε κουραστηκε) μου πε δε ξερω για την αποφαση που λες κανε καταγγελια και βλεπουμε.

Με ποιο δικαιωμα μου λενε οτι ακομα και τωρα,που ακομα δεν εχει διακοπει το τηλ μου απο τον οτε   και να διακοψω τη συμβαση η γραμμη θα κανει βόλτα στην ον και μετα θέλει νεα αιτηση και 10 εργασιμες ακομα να γυρισει στον οτε?Γιατι δε τα λενε πουθενα αυτα εταιριες και ΕΕΤΤ???

ντροπη σε ολους τους .Σιχαθηκα το κρατος που γεννηθηκα με σας $%#^%&^%$$α!!!

----------


## dimitrispm

08 - 10 - 07 αίτηση στην ΟΝ
25 - 10 - 07 sms και e-mail "με χαρά σας ανακοινώνουμε ότι η γραμμή σας θα ενεργοποιηθεί μεταξύ 1/11-5/11/07''
31 - 10 - 07 παράδοση του εξοπλισμού. Μόνο το modem τον αποκωδικοποιητή τον ξέχασαν...!!! τα 65 ευρώ τα έδωσα όμως!

Για τρεις ημέρες επιχειρούσα να επικοινωνήσω με το τμήμα εξυπηρέτησης... έβαζα ανοικτή ακρόαση και περίμενα να συνδεθώ για μισάωρα.. τελικά κατάφερα να  ενημερώσω για την παράλειψη στην παράδοση του εξοπλισμού. Από το τμήμα κούριερ μου είπαν ότι θα επικοινωνήσουν μαζί μου.

09 - 11 -07 Καμία εξέλιξη... Επιχειρώ να επικοινωνήσω... στα 27 λεπτά αναμονής τα καταφέρνω... Ζητώ ενημέρωση για την ενεργοποίηση. Απάντηση: ''Είναι θέμα του ΟΤΕ. Δεν υπάρχει σοβαρό πρόβλημα''. Για τον αποκωδικοποιητή με συνδέουν στο τμήμα κούριερ... στα 15 λεπτά αναμονής με φώναξε ο διευθυντής μου και το έκλεισα.

15 - 11 - 07 Καμία εξέλιξη... Καταφέρνω να επικοινωνήσω σχετικά εύκολα.. Μια κυρία μου φάνηκε περισσότερο εξυπηρετική από τις προηγούμενες φορές... Για την ενεργοποίηση μου λέει ότι δεν έχει προχωρήσει η φορητότητα από τον ΟΤΕ. Το σημειώνει και το προωθεί στο αντίστοιχο τμήμα όπως μου είπε.. Για τον εξοπλισμό το ίδιο. Προώθησε το αίτημα στο αντίστοιχο τμήμα.

Μέχρι σήμερα περιμένω... Αυτά τα ολίγα... :-)


Υ.Γ.1 Στις 15 Μαρτίου 1007 είχα κάνει αίτηση στη Vivodi... Αρχές Σεπτέμβρη και μετά από αρκετά τηλεφωνήματα (τυπικά) που μου έκαναν με πήρε ένας κύριος και μου είπε ότι στην Κυψέλη (όπου είμαι εγώ - Κέντρο Άρης) και κάπου στην Καλλιθέα έχουν πρόβλημα και δεν μπορεί να μου δώσει χρονικό ορίζοντα εξυπηρέτησής μου.Ήταν σαν να μου έλεγε μην περιμένεις άλλο.. Και αυτό έκανα, ακύρωσα την αίτηση... 

Υ.Γ.2 Το Σάββατο 17 Νοεμ. έγιναν κάποιες εργασίας αναβάθμισης στο Κέντρο Άρης (και σε κάποια άλλα) δεν ξέρω αν έχει σχέση με την όλη ιστορία.

----------


## kosnik

Zero cool αν καταφερεις σου πουν τιποτα συγκεκριμενο απ το τεχνικο τμημα της Ον πες μας κι εμας να ξερουμε..Αν και μου φαινεται χλωμο αν καθυστερουν αυτοι να το παραδεχτουν ..Παντως αν ειναι ετσι οπως μου τα ειπε ο τεχνικος του  οτε φταει η ον.Το οτι μπορει να μην προχωρησει σε ενεργοποιησεις λογω φορτου η Ον ξερει κανεις αν ισχυει οντως κ τι ακριβως φταιει?Ψιλοτεχνικα δηλ αν ξερει κανεις.Σημερα που ξαναμιλησα μου ειπαν οτι δεν υπαρχει προβλημα κ μεχρι τελους βδομαδας θα παρω sms η θα ενεργοποιηθω..Τωρα μας επεισες ηθελα να της πω αλλα τελος παντων..

----------


## ANTONI7

ΕΚΑΝΑ ΑΙΤΗΣΗ ΣΤΙΣ 01.10.07 ΚΑΙ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΟΝ ΑΠΟ ΤΙΣ 29.10.07. ΤΟΝ ΕΞΟΠΛΙΣΜΟ ΤΟΝ ΠΑΡΕΛΑΒΑ ΣΤΙΣ 31.10.07. ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΝ ΣΤΟ ΧΑΛΑΝΔΡΙ. ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΕΝΑΡΞΗ ΚΑΠΟΙΕΣ ΣΥΝΑΚΡΟΑΣΕΙΣ ΣΤΟ ΤΗΛΕΦΩΝΟ ΓΙΑ 1-2 ΜΕΡΕΣ ΜΕΤΑ ΚΑΝΕΝΑ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ. ΣΤΟ ΙΝΤΕΡΝΕΤ ΤΑΧΥΤΗΤΑ 2692 ΜΒS ΚΑΙ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΤΗΛΕΟΡΑΣΗ ΕΚΤΟΣ ΑΠΟ ΔΥΟ ΗΜΕΡΕΣ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΕΒΛΕΠΑ ΤΑ ΚΑΝΑΛΙΑ (ΤΗΣ ΕΡΤ ΤΑ ΕΒΛΕΠΑ)ΚΑΝΕΝΑ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ

----------


## dimitris_74

αιτηση 7/10 ενεργοποιηση χτες 19/11.
τηλεφωνια μπορω να παρω κανονικα αλλα δεν με παιρνουν εως και σημερα.
ιντερνετ δεν εχω ιδεα μιας και ειμαι εκτός αθηνων   :Razz:  οποτε διατηρω ακομα την ψυχραιμία μου  :Laughing: 

πηρα το τεχνικο τμημα σημερα οπλισμενος με voipbusterpro και bluetooth ακουστικου και προς μεγάλη μου εκπληξη απάντησαν μεσα στο δεκάλεπτο που ελεγε στην αρχή. μου ειπαν οτι μεχρι αυριο θα έχω και εισερχόμενες.

τηλέφωνο που με κάλεσαν παντως μέσω όν ακουγόταν μια χαρά, σχεδόν καμμία διαφορά απο οτε.

νεώτερα σαββατο που ελπιζω να εχω τα παντα και να δοκιμασω το νετ

----------


## belial

Αίτηση 30/09 ενεργοποίηση σήμερα 20/11.
Τηλεφωνία καλώ κανονικά δεν μπορούν να με καλέσουν.
Δοκίμασα να κατεβάσω από ati drivers με download manager 1000KB/sec με διακυμάνσεις.
Συχνά το ρούτερ κάνει disconnect και τα στατιστικά παίζουν
noise margin 8-12db και attenuation 25-26db.

----------


## papakion

> Αίτηση 30/09 ενεργοποίηση σήμερα 20/11.
> Τηλεφωνία καλώ κανονικά δεν μπορούν να με καλέσουν.
> Δοκίμασα να κατεβάσω από ati drivers με download manager 1000MB/sec με διακυμάνσεις.
> Συχνά το ρούτερ κάνει disconnect και τα στατιστικά παίζουν
> noise margin 8-12db και attenuation 25-26db.


Φίλε belial αφου ενεργοποιηθηκες σημερα, ασε κανα 2 μέρες να στρώσει οπως λέμε το πραγμα. Οι τεχνικοί της On θα τεστάρουν την γραμμή σου και θα σε "κλειδώσουν" εκει που δεν θα εχεις disconnects κλπ. Για το τηλέφωνο μαλλον δεν εχει ενεργοποιηθει πλήρως η φορητότητα (που μαλλον εχεις ζητησει)

----------


## panther21

Παιδες λιγη βοηθεια, γιατι κανανε οι δικοι μου στην Ελλαδα αιτηση στην ΟΝ και αντιμετωπιζουν πολλα προβληματα.

Καταρχας, στο σπιτι υπηρχε ΟΤΕ isdn γραμμη και πανω σε αυτη ειχαμε adsl shared llu + voip dsl phone απο βιβοντι. Κανανε αιτηση λοιπον για full llu απο on και ειναι τωρα 2-3 μερες που εχουν συνδεθει και δεν μπορουν να λαβουν και να πραγματοποιησουν κλησεις.
Αρχικα να αναφερω πως το σπιτι εχει ιντερνετ και η ον τους λεει πως ειναι ενεργοποιημενα ολα, αλλα το αξιοπεριεργο ειναι πως -ευτυχως- το τηλεφωνο της vivodi ακομα δουλευει! Κανανε την συνδεσμολογια που τους προτεινετε στο εγχειριδιο (ρουτερ στην κεντρικη γραμμη μεσω σπλιτερ και απο το σπλιτερ μεσω φιλτρου στο τηλεφωνο) αλλα το τηλεφωνο ειναι νεκρο. Ενω εγω οταν καλω δειχνει οτι χτυπαει κανονικα (μαλιστα μου βγαινει και τηλεφωνητης). Και λεω ευτυχως γιατι αν δεν υπηρχε και αυτο το τηλεφωνο δεν θα μπορουσαν να επικοινωνησουν με κανενα.
Και ερωτωμαι. Δεν θα επρεπε το τηλεφωνο της βιβο να εχει απενεργοποιηθει?
Υποπτευομαι και θα ηθελα την αποψη σας, πως ειτε δεν εχουν ακομα ενεργοποιηθει πληρως (και για αυτο δεν εχει κοπει η βιβοντι), ειτε στην αιτηση που κανανε δεν δωθηκαν οι σωστες οδηγιες. Δεν ξερω τι αλλο να υποθεσω...

Δυστυχως οι ανθρωποι δεν ξερουν πολλα τεχνικα ζητηματα, ετσι ωστε να μπορεσουν να δουν το ιντερνετ (που δουλευει) απο που δρομολογειται (βιβο η ον), το οποιο ισως μας εδινε μια ενδειξη αν το προβλημα ειναι της ον (το γνωστο τις τελευταιες μερες με το τηλεφωνο) η κατι αλλο. Φυσικα θα προσπαθησω να τους καθοδηγησω να προσπαθησουν να συνδεθουν με το ρουτερ και να μπουμε μεσα στο ρουτερ να δουμε τι παιζει. Οποτε μπορει να μου πει καποιος την default ip διευθυνση συδνεσης με το ζαντολαστιχο?

Επισης, τους καλουνε για να μιλησουν με τεχνικο να τους βοηθησει και μου απαντησαν αυτο που γραφεται συχνα και εδω μεσα, οτι περιμενουν και μεταφερεται μετα απο ωρα η κληση πισω στο CC, το οποιο δεν εχει ιδεα. Για να εχουν μεγαλυτερες πιθανοτητες να μιλησουν τους ειπα να καλεσουν αργα το βραδυ, αλλα μου απαντησανε πως το τηλεφωνο που καλουν τους βγαζει μηνυμα πως οι ωρες επικοινωνιας ειναι 9-6. Συμπεραινω λοιπον πως κατι δεν παει καλα, μιας και υποτιθεται πως η τεχνικη υποστηριξη ειναι 24ωρη. Ισως καλουν λαθος αριθμο ή η δρομολογηση της κλησης τους γινεται λαθος. Μπορει να μου πει καποιος πιο τηλεφωνο καλει για τεχνικη υποστηριξη και ειναι 24ωρο ετσι ωστε να μπορεσουν να μιλησουν με καποιο Χριστιανο και να τους πει τι να κανουν? 

Παιδες ευχαριστω πολυ για την οποια βοηθεια σας...

----------


## evagelos

Καταρχάς πες τους να πάρουν ότι ώρα θέλουν και να ΠΕΡΙΜΕΝΟΥΝ όχι το 13801 αλλα ΤΕΧΝΙΚΟ που θα αναφέρουν το πρόβλημα.

----------


## panther21

Δεν περνουν το 13801, αλλα ενα 210 ή 211-60 ή 61 κατι αριθμο. Και ναι περιμενουν αρκετη ωρα, αλλα η κληση τους μεταφερεται στο CC οπως διαβασα και εδω μεσα συνηθιζεται τις τελευταιες μερες να συμβαινει... Οποτε, αν μπορει καποιος αρχικα να μου πει πιο 210 ή 211 τηλεφωνο καλει και ειναι 24ωρο.

----------


## ariadgr

> ...το αξιοπεριεργο ειναι πως -ευτυχως- το τηλεφωνο της vivodi ακομα δουλευει...


Το DSLphone της Vivodi δουλεύει μόνο πάνω από το ιδιόκτητο Vivodi.




> ... Αρχικα να αναφερω πως το σπιτι εχει ιντερνετ...


Μήπως το Internet που έχει το σπίτι, το έχει από τη Vivodi;

----------


## atheos71

> Δεν περνουν το 13801, αλλα ενα 210 ή 211-60 ή 61 κατι αριθμο. Και ναι περιμενουν αρκετη ωρα, αλλα η κληση τους μεταφερεται στο CC οπως διαβασα και εδω μεσα συνηθιζεται τις τελευταιες μερες να συμβαινει... Οποτε, αν μπορει καποιος αρχικα να μου πει πιο 210 ή 211 τηλεφωνο καλει και ειναι 24ωρο.


Welcome!!!
Στη ζώνη του λυκόφωτος βρίσκονται ή στην ΟΝ; :Evil:

----------


## panther21

> Το DSLphone της Vivodi δουλεύει μόνο πάνω από το ιδιόκτητο Vivodi.


Το εγραψα και πριν πως ειχαμε ISDN OTE για τηλεφωνο και Vivodi shared LLU (και οχι ΑΡΥΣ) για ιντερνετ + dslphone.

Επισης ρωτησα τους δικους μου τις αιτησεις συμπληρωσανε  και μου ειπαν μονο μια δισελιδη αιτηση που περιγραφει τα στοιχεια του πελατη και τι υπηρεσια ζητανε  απο την ΟΝ. Δεν θα επρεπε μαζι με αυτη την αιτηση να υπαρχει και μια αλλη η οποια θα ειχε και την εξουσιοδοτηση μεταφορας του ενεργου βροχου απο τον ΟΤΕ, οπως επισης και την μεταφορα της μεριζομενης προσβασης ιντερνετ της βιβοντι στην ΟΝ?
Γιατι αν επρεπε να υπαρχει και κατι τετοιο, ΔΕΝ ΤΟΥΣ ΤΟ ΣΤΕΙΛΑΝΕ. Και απο οτι μου ειπαν το ιντερνετ που εχουν αυτη την στιγμη ειναι ακομα της Βιβοντι(!), ενω οι της ΟΝ τους λενε πως ειναι κανονικα ενεργοποιημενοι απο τις 15/11(!) στο συστημα τους!

Υ.Γ: Το τηλεφωνο που καλουνε για να μιλησουν μαζι τους ειναι το 210-6161761.

----------


## atheos71

> Το εγραψα και πριν πως ειχαμε ISDN OTE για τηλεφωνο και Vivodi shared LLU (και οχι ΑΡΥΣ) για ιντερνετ + dslphone.
> 
> Επισης ρωτησα τους δικους μου τις αιτησεις συμπληρωσανε  και μου ειπαν μονο μια δισελιδη αιτηση που περιγραφει τα στοιχεια του πελατη και τι υπηρεσια ζητανε  απο την ΟΝ. Δεν θα επρεπε μαζι με αυτη την αιτηση να υπαρχει και μια αλλη η οποια θα ειχε και την εξουσιοδοτηση μεταφορας του ενεργου βροχου απο τον ΟΤΕ, οπως επισης και την μεταφορα της μεριζομενης προσβασης ιντερνετ της βιβοντι στην ΟΝ?
> Γιατι αν επρεπε να υπαρχει και κατι τετοιο, ΔΕΝ ΤΟΥΣ ΤΟ ΣΤΕΙΛΑΝΕ. Και απο οτι μου ειπαν το ιντερνετ που εχουν αυτη την στιγμη ειναι ακομα της Βιβοντι(!), ενω οι της ΟΝ τους λενε πως ειναι κανονικα ενεργοποιημενοι απο τις 15/11(!) στο συστημα τους!
> 
> Υ.Γ: Το τηλεφωνο που καλουνε για να μιλησουν μαζι τους ειναι το 210-6161761.


Λες να γνωρίζουν στην ΟΝ πως ειναι κανονικα ενεργοποιημενοι απο τις 15/11 στο συστημα τους;
Αρχίζω να αμφιβάλλω μ'αυτούς :Thinking:

----------


## panther21

Ετσι τους λενε στην ΟΝ! 
Πωπω ρε παιδια τι ειναι τουτοι και ελεγα οτι δεν θα εβρισκα χειροτερα απο την βιβοντι... Και το κακο ειναι πως δεν ειμαι εκει για να δω αμεσσα τι παιζει... Μηπως ειναι καλυτερο να τους πω να ζητησουν να παει απο εκει ενας τεχνικος να δει τι παιζει και να τον πληρωσουν? Αλλα και παλι, τι να κανει και αυτος αν δεν εχει γινει πραγματικα η ενεργοποιηση? Χαος...

----------


## ariadgr

> Το εγραψα και πριν πως ειχαμε ISDN OTE για τηλεφωνο και Vivodi shared LLU (και οχι ΑΡΥΣ) για ιντερνετ + dslphone.


Το κατάλαβα, γι' αυτό σου έγραψα ότι για να δουλεύει το DSLphone, δουλέυει το Internet από Vivodi και όχι από On.




> Επισης ρωτησα τους δικους μου τις αιτησεις συμπληρωσανε  και μου ειπαν μονο μια δισελιδη αιτηση που περιγραφει τα στοιχεια του πελατη και τι υπηρεσια ζητανε  απο την ΟΝ. Δεν θα επρεπε μαζι με αυτη την αιτηση να υπαρχει και μια αλλη η οποια θα ειχε και την εξουσιοδοτηση μεταφορας του ενεργου βροχου απο τον ΟΤΕ, οπως επισης και την μεταφορα της μεριζομενης προσβασης ιντερνετ της βιβοντι στην ΟΝ?
> Γιατι αν επρεπε να υπαρχει και κατι τετοιο, ΔΕΝ ΤΟΥΣ ΤΟ ΣΤΕΙΛΑΝΕ.


Στη 2η σελίδα της αίτησης On βρίσκεται η επιλογή για μετατροπή από μεριζόμενη άλλου παρόχου.




> Και απο οτι μου ειπαν το ιντερνετ που εχουν αυτη την στιγμη ειναι ακομα της Βιβοντι(!), ενω οι της ΟΝ τους λενε πως ειναι κανονικα ενεργοποιημενοι απο τις 15/11(!) στο συστημα τους!


Είναι προφανές ότι από τη στιγμή που δουλεύει η Shared LLU της vivodi, η γραμμή δεν έχει περάσει στην On.

----------


## atheos71

> Ετσι τους λενε στην ΟΝ! 
> Πωπω ρε παιδια τι ειναι τουτοι και ελεγα οτι δεν θα εβρισκα χειροτερα απο την βιβοντι... Και το κακο ειναι πως δεν ειμαι εκει για να δω αμεσσα τι παιζει... Μηπως ειναι καλυτερο να τους πω να ζητησουν να παει απο εκει ενας τεχνικος να δει τι παιζει και να τον πληρωσουν? Αλλα και παλι, τι να κανει και αυτος αν δεν εχει γινει πραγματικα η ενεργοποιηση? Χαος...


Υπάρχουν και χειρότερα...
Σήμερα δε μπορώ να κάνω απλό browsing από τα συνεχόμενα disconnects(SMR κυμαινόμενο
5-8db) :Twisted Evil:  :Twisted Evil:  :Very angry:  :Very angry:  :Very angry: :

----------


## kosnik

Επιτελους μετα απο 2 μηνες,(κ 2 απορριψεις),πριν απο μια ωρα κοπηκε το τηλεφωνο.Εβγαλα το νετμοντ του οτε,δινει τονο κανονικα,εκανα κ μια δυο εξερχομενες σε αθηνα,ψιλοκαλη ποιοτητα.Εξερχομενες τπτ.ακομα ειναι νωρις βεβαια.Για το ιντερνετ το status στο πιρελι λεει μια down 15227/up 1023 kbps,μετα adsl physical down, μετα παλι συγχρονιζει,αντε να δουμε...

----------


## zErO_cOoL

Να και κάτι καινούριο σήμερα από τους τεχνικούς του CC...!
Βρίσκομαι λέει 3 στάδια πριν την ενεργοποίηση.Και συγκεκριμένα :
βρίσκομαι στην "κατάσταση" 21, και οι αμέσως επόμενες είναι η "κατάστασεις" 9 ,14 και 16.
Απλά νουμεράκια λέω εγώ, αλλά θα μάθω την εξέλιξη αν πάρω σε 2-3 μέρες και ρωτήσω αν "απο την "κατάσταση" 21 έχω περάσει στην "κατάσταση" 9 !
Πλάκα θα έχει η όλη κατάσταση!  :Razz:  Θα μιλάμε κωδικοποιημένα πλέον με τους τεχνικούς!

Υ.Γ. Μήπως με δούλευε???  :ROFL:

----------


## kosnik

Α να ρωτησω κ κατι αλλο.Εβαλα το ρουτερ με σπλιτερ στην γραμμη του οτε εξω απ το σπιτι,στο κεντρικο καλωδιο του οτε δηλαδη,πριν ανεβει στο διαμερισμα .Υποθετω οτι δεν χρειαζεται να βαλω φιλτρα στα τηλεφωνα?
Epishw sms για ενργοποιηση δεν ηρθε ποτε.(χεστ..κα κι ολας..απλα το αναφερω).

----------


## panther21

> Το κατάλαβα, γι' αυτό σου έγραψα ότι για να δουλεύει το DSLphone, δουλέυει το Internet από Vivodi και όχι από On.


Ναι τωρα καταλαβα γιατι το ανεφερες,




> Στη 2η σελίδα της αίτησης On βρίσκεται η επιλογή για μετατροπή από μεριζόμενη άλλου παρόχου.


Οποτε συνολικα η αιτηση εναι 2 σελιδες? Γιατι 2 σελιδες εχουν ως αντιγραφο οι γονεις μου.




> Είναι προφανές ότι από τη στιγμή που δουλεύει η Shared LLU της vivodi, η γραμμή δεν έχει περάσει στην On.


Σωστα, απλα επειδη θολωσα μολις με πηραν οι ανθρωποι φρικαρισμενοι δεν το σκεφτηκα αμμεσα.

Παιρνω τωρα απο εδω Σκωτια να δω εγω τι παιζει. Αρχικα μιλησα με CC αφου μετα απο την αναμονη ξαναγυρισε η κληση εκει. Εκει μου ειπανε οτι ενω εχουν ενεργοποιηθει και η φορητοτητα εχει πραγματοποιηθει απο τις 15/11, ο βρογχος δεν ειναι λεει ακομα ετοιμος. Το πρωι παλι τους ειχανε πει οτι ολα ειναι κομπλε. Τους ρωταω λοιπον, γιατι δεν στειλατε τεχνικο τοτε να κανει την ενεργοποιηση μεχρι τωρα ενω ολα ειναι ετοιμα? Σιγη... η απαντηση... Λεει θα παει την Πεμπτη. Φανταζομαι λοιπον, πως ο ΟΤΕ εκανε την διακοπη και αυτοι απλα δεν πηγαν να κανουν την μεταφορα? Εντωμεταξυ τους ειχανε πει απο την ΟΝ οτι δεν χρειαζεται να κανουν τπτ με την Βιβο, αλλα απο οτι φανταζομαι θα ειναι καλυτερα να τους παρουν και να ζητησουν και απο αυτους διακοπη? 
Για πειτε ρε παιδες και εσεις τι καταλαβαινετε, γιατι ετσι μου ερχετε να παρω το αεροπλανο να παω Ελλαδα και να παω απο τα γραφεια τους και να γινει πανικος... Δεν μπορεις να εκμεταλευεσαι την τεχνολογικη αγνοια του αλλου επειδη ειναι 65 χρονων, να τον δουλευεις 1 μηνα τωρα, να του λες μια το ενα μια το αλλο και να τον αφηνεις χωρις τηλεφωνο 2 μερες τωρα και σιγουρα μεχρι να παει ο τεχνικος της ΟΝ (αν δεησει κιολας να παει την Πεμπτη...).

ΒΤW φιλε ariadgr και atheos71 ευχαριστω πολυ για τις απαντησεις σας.

Υ.Γ: Αν θελει καποιος Mod, ας επεξεργαστει τον τιτλο του μηνυματος απο "προβληματα συνδεσης" σε "προβληματα ενεργοποιησης", μιας και πλεον αυτος ειναι πιο σχετικος. Προσπαθησα να το κανω εγω αλλα δεν τα καταφερα..

----------


## ariadgr

> Οποτε συνολικα η αιτηση εναι 2 σελιδες? Γιατι 2 σελιδες εχουν ως αντιγραφο οι γονεις μου.


2 σελίδες + οι όροι, μπορείς να τη βρείς στο site της On.




> Για πειτε ρε παιδες και εσεις τι καταλαβαινετε


Μάλλον η φορητότητα του τηλεφώνου έγινε στην On, αλλά ο ΟΤΕ άφησε τη Shared LLU της Vivodi συνδεδεμένη στη γραμμή, αντί να συνδέσει τη γραμμή με το DSLAM της On σε Full LLU.
Aς δοκιμάσουν να μιλήσουν και με το 121 (βλάβες ΟΤΕ) αναφέροντας το παραπάνω.

----------


## gloec

24 ώρες μετά και την καταγγελία μου στον Συνήγορο του Καταναλωτή με σύνδεσαν! 2 μήνες και 10 ημέρες. Είχαν προηγηθεί οι καταγγελίες στην ΕΕΤΤ και στο ΙΝΚΑ...
Στατιστικά γραμμής άθλια, 
Noise Margin
6 dB Upstream
6 dB Dowstream

Attenuation
27 dB Upstream
46 dB Downstream

συγχρονίζω στα 8Mbits/920Κ, δεν μπορώ να κατεβάσω πάνω από 380k/sec απ' οπουδήποτε (P2P, ftp etc) και δεν έχω εισερχόμενες κλήσεις. Βέβαια, δεν έχω πάρει ειδοποίηση με SMS για την ενεργοποίηση οπότε αφήνω λίγο να δω πως θα πάει.
Επίσης είχα χρησιμοποιήσει σαν εναλλακτικό πάροχο τηλεφωνίας την Altec Telecoms και τους είχα στείλει κι εξουσιοδότηση να την διακόψουν, αλλά δεν τους έχουν ειδοποιήσει ακόμη για διακοπή...
Υπομονή, αλλά παιδιά όσοι περιμένετε υπερβολικά για ενεργοποίηση, να τους μουρλένετε στις καταγγελίες. Μόνο έτσι τρέχουν. Πετυχημένη συνταγή και με την HOL και με την ON...

----------


## panther21

Ειπα στους δικους μου να δουν τι εχει πανω η αιτηση απο πλευρας διαδικασιας μεταφορας απο παροχο σε παροχο κλπ. Απο οτι μου ειπαν δεν τους ζητησαν να τσεκαρουν καμια απο τις διαδικασιες στην αιτηση, παρα μονο την συμπληρωση των στοιχειων καθως και πια υπηρεσια αιτουνται (ολα σε ενα)... Τωρα να ρωτησω το γιατι, μαλλον ειναι ματαιο ετσι? Και δηλαδη η αιτηση προωθηθηκε με βαση αυτα που τους απαντησανε οι γονεις μου στο τηλεφωνο πριν γινει η αιτηση? Ειμαι περιεργος να δω μαθω τι αιτημα στειλανε στον ΟΤΕ. Ειμαι στην αναμονη 40 λεπτα τωρα για να δω τι θα πουν... Αληθεια ο τεχνικος που θα ερθει την Πεμπτη τι θα κανει ρε παιδια? Μπορει να κανει την συνδεση ή χρειαζονται και οι ΟΤΕτζηδες? Με την βιβοντι τελικα τι να κανουν, να τους παρουν τηλεφωνο να ζητησουν διακοπη?

----------


## ariadgr

> Και δηλαδη η αιτηση προωθηθηκε με βαση αυτα που τους απαντησανε οι γονεις μου στο τηλεφωνο πριν γινει η αιτηση? Ειμαι περιεργος να δω μαθω τι αιτημα στειλανε στον ΟΤΕ.


Λογικά εαν το έστειλε η On στον ΟΤΕ χωρίς ένδειξη μετατροπής από Shared άλλου παρόχου, θα πήρε απόρριψη και θα το ξαναέστειλε με ένδειξη μετατροπής. 




> Αληθεια ο τεχνικος που θα ερθει την Πεμπτη τι θα κανει ρε παιδια? Μπορει να κανει την συνδεση ή χρειαζονται και οι ΟΤΕτζηδες?


Εαν ο ΟΤΕ δεν αποσυνδέσει τη γραμμή από το DSLAM της Vivodi και δεν τη συνδέσει με το DSLAM της On, τίποτα δεν θα μπορεί να κάνει ο τεχνικός που θα έρθει.




> Με την βιβοντι τελικα τι να κανουν, να τους παρουν τηλεφωνο να ζητησουν διακοπη?


Μέχρι να ενεργοποιηθεί σωστά η On, δεν τους συμφέρει να κάνουν κάτι με τη Vivodi, γιατί μετά δεν θα έχουν ούτε τηλέφωνο ούτε Internet.


Στο ξαναγράφω γιατί δεν έγραψες τίποτα σχετικά με αυτό:
Μάλλον η φορητότητα του τηλεφώνου έγινε στην On, αλλά ο ΟΤΕ άφησε τη Shared LLU της Vivodi συνδεδεμένη στη γραμμή, αντί να συνδέσει τη γραμμή με το DSLAM της On σε Full LLU.
*Aς δοκιμάσουν να μιλήσουν και με το 121 (βλάβες ΟΤΕ) αναφέροντας το παραπάνω.*

----------


## Tem

> 24 ώρες μετά και την καταγγελία μου στον Συνήγορο του Καταναλωτή με σύνδεσαν! 2 μήνες και 10 ημέρες. Είχαν προηγηθεί οι καταγγελίες στην ΕΕΤΤ και στο ΙΝΚΑ...
> Στατιστικά γραμμής άθλια, 
> Noise Margin
> 6 dB Upstream
> 6 dB Dowstream
> 
> Attenuation
> 27 dB Upstream
> 46 dB Downstream
> ...


το πρόβλημα αυτή τη στιγμή δεν είναι οι χρόνοι ενεργοποίησης. Αυτοί σε γενικές γραμμές είναι καλοί  :Wink:

----------


## panther21

Oχι το διαβασα και τους ειπα να παρουνε και τι να πουνε. Απλα οταν καλεσανε ηταν 10:03 και το αυτοματο συστημα του ΟΤΕ ελεγε πως 10 κλεινει το τμημα βλαβων. Οποτε αυριο το πρωι και βλεπουμε...

----------


## grphoto

Ειδικα αν το συγκρινεις με τον εταιρο ανταγωνιστη στο 3play, την VIVODI των 3-6 μηνων, πεταμε στον χρονο ενεργοποιησης  :Razz: 

Το θεμα ειναι τι γινεται μετα , με τον ρυθμο που ενεργοποιειται ο κοσμος, και να καλυτερεψουν τα σημερα κακα κειμενα  :Wink:

----------


## tsisma

ΕΚΑΝΑ ΑΙΤΗΣΗ ΣΤΙΣ 16-9-07 ΚΑΙ ΜΕΧΡΙ ΣΗΜΕΡΑ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ.(21-11-07) ΜΕ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΑΠΟΡΙΨΕΙ ΜΙΑ ΦΟΡΑ ΛΟΓΩ ΕΛΛΗΨΗΣ ΒΡΟΝΧΟΥ. ΒΟΗΘΕΙΑ,,,,,...... 
ΤΙ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΩ???

----------


## kdamiko

Καλημέρα και από εμένα σε όλους τους φίλους!

Αίτηση 8/10 (Φορητότητα από ΟΤΕ).
Καταχώρηση 10/10.
SMS καλως ήρθατε στην ON 15/11.
τηλέφωνο "νεκρό" από 15/11, όταν το καλείς τριτονικός ήχος.
20/11 το τηλέφωνο "νεκρό", όταν το καλείς χτυπάει (ένας θεός ξέρει που ...) και βγαίνει τηλεφωνητής.
Περιοχή  	
ΘΗΒΩΝ & ΚΑΒΑΛΑΣ, ΑΙΓΑΛΕΩ.

και φαντάζομαι ότι το πάγιο τρέχει από 15/11 χωρίς να έχει λειτουργήσει ποτέ!

Έχετε καμία ίδεα;  :Sorry:

----------


## gloec

> ΕΚΑΝΑ ΑΙΤΗΣΗ ΣΤΙΣ 16-9-07 ΚΑΙ ΜΕΧΡΙ ΣΗΜΕΡΑ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ.(21-11-07) ΜΕ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΑΠΟΡΙΨΕΙ ΜΙΑ ΦΟΡΑ ΛΟΓΩ ΕΛΛΗΨΗΣ ΒΡΟΝΧΟΥ. ΒΟΗΘΕΙΑ,,,,,...... 
> ΤΙ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΩ???


ΚΑΤΑΓΓΕΛΙΑ! Αυτό κάνε! Με είχαν απορίψει 3 φορές για τον ίδιο λόγο με σένα, μου το είπαν στο τέλος και ξαφνικά βρήκαν βρόνχο μετά από καταγγελία μου στους ΕΕΤΤ, ΙΝΚΑ και Συνήγορο του Καταναλωτή. Και κάτι άλλο, τις καταγγελίες μην τις στέλνεται, τουλάχιστον στην ΟΝ, με email αλλά με FAX. Το βλέπουν πιο γρήγορα...
Μην τους αφήνετε να πάρουν ανάσα...

----------


## telestic

> αιτηση 7/10 ενεργοποιηση χτες 19/11.
> τηλεφωνια μπορω να παρω κανονικα αλλα δεν με παιρνουν εως και σημερα.
> ιντερνετ δεν εχω ιδεα μιας και ειμαι εκτός αθηνων   οποτε διατηρω ακομα την ψυχραιμία μου 
> 
> πηρα το τεχνικο τμημα σημερα οπλισμενος με voipbusterpro και bluetooth ακουστικου και προς μεγάλη μου εκπληξη απάντησαν μεσα στο δεκάλεπτο που ελεγε στην αρχή. μου ειπαν οτι μεχρι αυριο θα έχω και εισερχόμενες.
> 
> τηλέφωνο που με κάλεσαν παντως μέσω όν ακουγόταν μια χαρά, σχεδόν καμμία διαφορά απο οτε.
> 
> νεώτερα σαββατο που ελπιζω να εχω τα παντα και να δοκιμασω το νετ


Δυστυχώς εγώ το έχω αυτό το θεματάκι μιάμιση βδομάδα τώρα. Τους μίλησα τη Δευτέρα, μου είπαν κ μένα ότι "μέχρι αύριο θα έχετε κ εισερχόμενες" κ όπως καταλαβαίνεις ακόμη δεν έχω. Δε θέλω να σε αγχώσω(άλλωστε πέρασαν δυο μέρες από το τηλεφώνημα), απλά οπλίσου με λίγη υπομονή καλού κακού, γιατί αυτό το "μέχρι αύριο" μάλλον δεν ισχύει...   :Smile:

----------


## papajohn

Καλησπέρα και απο εμένα.

Μετά απο 2 μήνες αναμονή (15/9 αίτηση) και μια απόρριψη απο τον ΟΤΕ, έχω ημερομηνία ενεργοποίησης 23 ως 26 Νοέμβρη. Θα ήθελα να σας ρωτήσω κατα πόσον η ενεργοποίηση γίνεται στην αρχή αυτού του χρονικού διαστήματος η κατανομή είναι τυχαία... :Thinking:

----------


## Tem

> Καλησπέρα και απο εμένα.
> 
> Μετά απο 2 μήνες αναμονή (15/9 αίτηση) και μια απόρριψη απο τον ΟΤΕ, έχω ημερομηνία ενεργοποίησης 23 ως 26 Νοέμβρη. Θα ήθελα να σας ρωτήσω κατα πόσον η ενεργοποίηση γίνεται στην αρχή αυτού του χρονικού διαστήματος η κατανομή είναι τυχαία...


συνήθως στην αρχή

----------


## goddesszoi

Συνήθως δεν γίνεται κιόλας  :Laughing:  :ROFL:

----------


## dimitrispm

Κι εμένα μου έδωσαν ημερομηνία 1-5 Νοεμβρίου και ακόμα περιμένω... μη γελάτε ρε παιδια!

----------


## goddesszoi

1-5;;;Α τότε εγώ κακώς φωνάζω από τώρα!!!!Εμένα 13-15/11 κ αίτηση από 29/9...... :Crazy:

----------


## Link

Eγω παντως μετα απο περιπου 2 μηνες καθυστερησεων, ακυρωσεων και κοροιδιας απο πλευρας ΟΝ εκανα μια πολυ ωραια ακυρωση και εφυγα για Net One.

----------


## Tem

θα επαναλάβω πάντως ότι σε γενικές γραμμές οι χρόνοι ενεργοποίησης στην ΟΝ είναι πολύ καλοί.

----------


## apkat

13/11 αιτηση ενεργοποιησης
17//11 μυνημα οτι η συνδεση μου θα ενεργοποιηθει στις 28//11-30/11..

Ρε μηπως μου κανουν πλακα;;;Σε 15 μερες μεσα θα εχω ξεμπερδεψει;;Τρελο μου ακουγεται.μαλλον δεν θα γινει.Εξοπλισμο φυσικα δεν εχω παρει ακομα.Και θεωρητικα την αλλη Τριτη θα πρεπει να ειμαι ΟΝ.Για να δουμε..

----------


## gloec

Συνάδελφο μου, ο οποίος μένει στην Αγ. Παρασκευή τον ενεργοποίησαν σε 20 μέρες! Εμένα έκαναν 70 ημέρες! Το ξέρω ότι ίσως γίνομαι κουραστικός αλλά αφιερώστε 30 λεπτάκια να φτιάξετε μια καταγγελία και να την στείλετε στους αρμόδιους φορείς με κοινιοποίηση στην ΟΝ. Με συνέδεσαν σε 24 ώρες!!! Και η καταγγελία μένει σαν reference για να βάλουν λίγο μυαλό και να είναι λίγο πιο προσεκτικοί στις μελλοντικές κινήσεις εντυπωσιασμού που θα επιχειρήσουν να κάνουν...

----------


## kosnik

Παιδια κ μενα, απ τη στιγμη που η αιτηση εφυγε σωστα στον οτε,γιατι ειχαν προηγηθει 2 ακυρωσεις λογω λαθος στοιχειων,η ενεργοποιηση εγινε σε 20 μερες.

----------


## ankouts

Παιδιά έχουν χάσει την μπάλα!
Αίτηση 18/09
Ο Οτε έβαλε την νέα γραμμή 10/10
Μίλησα μαζί τους τέλος Οκτώμβρη και μου είπαν ότι είμαι ενεργός!!?!?!?! και ότι δε καταλαβαίνουν γιατί δεν έχει έρθει τεχνικός ακόμα. Με ενθάρυναν κιόλας να συνδέσω μόνος τα καλώδια στον κατανεμητή, αφού ξέρω.
Έτσι κι έκανα, κι εδώ και κοντά 20 μέρες έχω υπηρεσίες, αφού έχω συνδέσει ΜΟΝΟΣ μου τα καλώδια στον κατανεμητή και ΧΩΡΙΣ να με έχουν καλέσει για τιο οτιδήποτε, ούτε τεχνικός έχει έρθει ούτε τίποτα.

Το τηλέφωνο δουλεύει καλά, με μικρά προβλήματα π.χ. 1 στις 10 δε πετυχαίνει η κλήση.
Τι Ιντερνετ όμως είναι αργό σαν χελώνα. Με στατιστικά, 1Mb Upload 5,5Mb Download, Noise 6db, attenuation 35db, δε μπορώ να έχω γρήγορες υπηρεσίες. 
Αν έχω ανοιχτή την IPTV, το Ιντερνετ σέρνετε στη κυριολεξία. Δεν μπαίνω σε καμία σελίδα. Τι θέμα είναι ότι προσπαθώ να επικοινωνήσω για να δω τι γίνεται, να ΖΗΤΗΣΩ να έρθει τεχνικός για έλεγχο και ΕΠΙΣΗΜΑ παράδοση της γραμμής, αλλά δεν έχω υπομονή για 40 λεπτη αναμονή

Το θέμα είναι ότι αυτοί θα εκδόσουν λογαριασμό και πραγματικά δε ξέρω τι να κάνω! Το μόνο σίγουρο είναι ότι δε θα πληρώσω τίποτα αν επίσημα δε μου παραδώσουν την γραμμή. Αυτο που έκανα με τα καλώδια θα μπορούσε να το κάνει οποιοσδήποτε μέσα στη πολυκατοικία και να έχει την δικιά μου γραμμή τσάμπα, χωρίς εγώ να ξέρω τίποτα. Αν και δε κρύβω ότι σκέφτομαι να τους κάνω μεγάλο χουνέρι και να μην παραδεχτώ ποτέ ότι σύνδεσα τα καλώδια!!! Ούτως η άλλως είναι εντελώς πρόχειρα βαλμένα, με ένα φύσημα βγήκαν πάλι.

Δηλαδή τι πάνε να κάνουν? Να μας αφήνουν να τα συνδέουμε μόνοι μας αντί να προσλάβουν 5 τεχνικούς να γίνεται σωστά η δουλειά? Τι να πώ, είμαι πολύ  απογοητευένος από την εταιρεία, γιατί είναι ολοφάνερο ότι έχουν χάσει την μπάλα.

----------


## nosf1234

Εγω εχω πιθανη ημερομηνια 26 με 28 /11  , σε 4 μερες δηλαδη.  . Προς το παρον δεν με εχει παρει κανεις τηλεφωνο για την αποστολη εξοπλισμου. Για να δουμε τι θα γινει παλι..

----------


## panther21

Λοιπον καλεσανε χθες και απο τον ΟΤΕ (σωστα νομιζω) τους λενε οτι το αιτημα για να ξαναπαει τεχνικος του ΟΤΕ πρεπει να το στειλει ο ΟΝ. Περνουν λοιπον στην ΟΝ, λενε αυτα που ειπαμε και εδω, λενε και τι τους ειπανε απο τον ΟΤΕ και η ΟΝ τους απανταει πως ΑΝ ΧΡΕΙΑΣΤΕΙ μαζι με τον τεχνικο της ΟΝ θα ερθει και του ΟΤΕ. Αν ειναι δυνατον... Λες και η διαδιακασια με τον ΟΤΕ ειναι να παρει τηλεφωνο ο τεχνικος της ΟΝ αυτον του ΟΤΕ και να του πει "ρε φιλαρακι δεν ερχεσαι αυριο κατα της 11 να φτιαξουμε μια γραμμη"? Μιλαμε τους δουλευουν κανονικα..
Φυσικα οι δικοι περιμενανε σημερα, ηρθε ο τεχνικος της ΟΝ και απλα διαπιστωσε οτι δεν υπαρχει καμια ενεργοποιηση, η γραμμη ιντερνετ παραμενει στην παλιο παροχο και το τηλεφωνο του ΟΤΕ εχει διακοπει χωρις να εχει γινει η μεταφορα. Φυσικα και ηρθε μονος του ο ανθρωπος και φυσικα μετα απο μια ακομη κληση στην ΟΝ τους ειπαν συγγνωμη και πως θα στειλουν τεχνικο του ΟΤΕ το συντομοτερο δυνατο... Να υποθεσω αυτο πως ειναι αλλες 15 εργασιμες?

----------


## suffo

> θα επαναλάβω πάντως ότι σε γενικές γραμμές οι χρόνοι ενεργοποίησης στην ΟΝ είναι πολύ καλοί.


Παρατηρείται το φαινόμενο φούσκας. Αντί να ικανοποιήσουν τους υπάρχοντες χρήστες, προσπαθούν να μαζέψουν όσους μπορούν, να φάνε καλά και ύστερα τους βλέπω να την πουλάνε κιόλας.

----------


## papakion

> Παρατηρείται το φαινόμενο φούσκας. Αντί να ικανοποιήσουν τους υπάρχοντες χρήστες, προσπαθούν να μαζέψουν όσους μπορούν, να φάνε καλά και ύστερα τους βλέπω να την πουλάνε κιόλας.


Έχεις προβλήματα στο Μενίδι?

----------


## DJ_Nos

Εμένα μου ήρθε SMS στις 9 Νοεμβρίου που μου έλεγε :
ότι στις 21/09 - 23/09 θα γίνει η σύνδεση μου !!!

Στις 21/09 μου ήρθε SMS που μου έλεγε ότι έφυγε ο εξοπλισμός απο την ΟΝ
και ότι τώρα θα περιμένω από τα ΕΛΤΑ !!!

Εύχομαι όλα να πανε καλα !! Διότι μόλις τώρα έμαθα για αυτο εδώ το forum
και μόλις μπηκα και διάβσα πολλάtopcis & posts τρόμαξα να πω την αλήθεια . . .

Με όλα αυτα τα ΚΑΚΑ που άκουσα για την ΟΝ !!!  :Sad:

----------


## nosf1234

Προφανως εννοεις 21/11 - 23 /11  ετσι?  Εγω εχω πιθανη ημερομηνια 26 - 28 /11 κ ελπιζω να μην αργησει πολυ ο εξοπλισμος.

----------


## CMS

> Προφανως εννοεις 21/11 - 23 /11  ετσι?  Εγω εχω πιθανη ημερομηνια 26 - 28 /11 κ ελπιζω να μην αργησει πολυ ο εξοπλισμος.


θα σου πρότεινα να ενοχλήσεις για τον εξοπλισμό εσύ την ΟΝ ... ο καιρός γαρ εγγύς ...

----------


## papajohn

Σήμερα πέρασε η πρώτη μέρα απο το διάστημα ενεργοποίησης που μου έχουν δώσει χωρίς καμμια αλλαγή, η ISDN είναι ακόμα ακμαία. Γνωρίζετε αν ενεργοποιούν και μέσα στο σ/κ η να το περιμένω πια απο Δευτέρα?

----------


## CMS

μπορεί να γίνει και αύριο ...αλλά κανονικά από Δευτέρα πια ...

----------


## papakion

> Σήμερα πέρασε η πρώτη μέρα απο το διάστημα ενεργοποίησης που μου έχουν δώσει χωρίς καμμια αλλαγή, η ISDN είναι ακόμα ακμαία. Γνωρίζετε αν ενεργοποιούν και μέσα στο σ/κ η να το περιμένω πια απο Δευτέρα?


όλα ειναι πιθανα αυτη την περίοδο με λίγο περισσότερο το "απο Δευτερα" :Cool: 



Off Topic


		ο CMS κατεβασε το latency του έναντι του papakion

----------


## suffo

> Έχεις προβλήματα στο Μενίδι?


Τα έχω αναφέρει αλλού. Εδώ είναι offtopic.  :Wink:

----------


## kosnik

> Σήμερα πέρασε η πρώτη μέρα απο το διάστημα ενεργοποίησης που μου έχουν δώσει χωρίς καμμια αλλαγή, η ISDN είναι ακόμα ακμαία. Γνωρίζετε αν ενεργοποιούν και μέσα στο σ/κ η να το περιμένω πια απο Δευτέρα?


Κανε λιγη υπομονη,τον εχεις φαει τον γαιδαρο,εμενα με ενεργοποιησαν μια βδομαδα μετα την ημερομηνια που χε δωσει ο οτε.

----------


## ZhenXlogic

χτες με πήραν για ραντεβού για να μου στείλουν τον εξοπλισμό σήμερα κατά τις 11:30 ήρθε ο courier και τον παρέλαβα έδωσα και τα 95€ και περιμένω να με πάρουν για να κλείσω ραντεβού για την μεικτονόμηση άντε πλησιάζει η στιγμή!  :Smile:  :Wink:  :Cool:

----------


## haris_k

95????65 δεν ειναι εξοπλισμος/κοστος ενεργοποιησης?

----------


## mprizes45

> 95????65 δεν ειναι εξοπλισμος/κοστος ενεργοποιησης?


95  για καινούργια γραμμή και νούμερο,τα 65 για φορητότητα.  :Smile: 
τα οποία θα αφαιρεθούν με το πρώτο λογαριασμό.

----------


## goddesszoi

Κ εγώ ενεργοποιήθηκα!!!!!ΧιΧι!!!από 29/9 αίτηση,ενεργοποίηση 24/11!!Πάλι καλά!!Βέβαια έχω μόνο εξερχόμενες,οι εισερχόμενες πάνε σε άλλο νούμερο σε σταθερό της περιοχής μου!!Αλλά θα λυθεί θέλω να πιστεύω!

----------


## CMS

> Κ εγώ ενεργοποιήθηκα!!!!!ΧιΧι!!!από 29/9 αίτηση,ενεργοποίηση 24/11!!Πάλι καλά!!Βέβαια έχω μόνο εξερχόμενες,οι εισερχόμενες πάνε σε άλλο νούμερο σε σταθερό της περιοχής μου!!Αλλά θα λυθεί θέλω να πιστεύω!


άλλο πάλι τούτο ...ήμαρτον ...μην το αφήσεις έτσι ...κάνε fax έντονης διαμαρτυρίας προς την ΟΝ ...δεν είναι καθόλου εντάξει αυτό το πρόβλημα και μην περιμένεις να διορθωθεί από μόνο του ...misjumpering προβλήματα είναι σοβαρά προβλήματα ...

καλορίζικη η σύνδεση ... :One thumb up:

----------


## ariadgr

> 95  για καινούργια γραμμή και νούμερο,τα 65 για φορητότητα. 
> τα οποία θα αφαιρεθούν με το πρώτο λογαριασμό.


"τα οποία θα αφαιρεθούν με το πρώτο λογαριασμό" σημαίνει ότι ο πελάτης στο τέλος δεν θα χρεωθεί τίποτα.
Πράγμα που είναι ανακριβές, *ο πελάτης πληρώνει κανονικά την ενεργοποίηση*.  :Exclamation: 

Αυτό που μάλλον εννοείς, είναι ότι στο λογαριασμό θα γράφει "χρωστας 65, πλήρωσες 65, άρα δεν χρωστάς την ενεργοποίηση". Αυτό βέβαια δεν έχει καμία σημασία και φυσικά δεν σημαίνει ότι η ενεργοποίηση δεν χρεώνεται.

----------


## goddesszoi

CMS ξέρω ότι δεν είναι καθόλου απλό αυτό...αλλά με την Ον μου έχουν σπάσει τα νεύρα οπότε αρχίζω να τα παίρνω στην πλάκα όλα!!!Κ να φανταστείς ότι έχω έναν εξαγριωμένο γείτονα να μου λέει να σταματήσω αυτό που γίνεται αμέσως...κ να μην μπορώ να κάνω τπτ!!!!Έκανα αναφορά βλάβης στο τεχνικό τμήμα της ΟΝ,μου είπαν ότι το πολύ μέχρι την άλλη βδομάδα θα έχει λυθεί(ασχολίαστο!!!!),έκανα αναφορά κ στον οτε από άλλο σταθερό οτε εφόσον από το δικό μου δεν μπορώ να καλέσω στο 121/134,έκανε αναφορά στον οτε κ ο γείτονας κ μσ είπαν ότι θα στείλουν τεχνικό από βδομάδα(τρέχα γύρευε)...Έχω ειδοποιήσει κ όσους γνωστούς μπορώ να μην παιρνουν στο σπίτι γιατί βλεπω τον γείτονα να με κυνηγάει στο τέλος!!!!!Πάντως η Ον μας αναπτύσει σχέσεις με την γειτονιά...Να μην έχουμε κ παράπονο!!!!

----------


## tsbill

αϊτηση 29/9
παραβή εχοπλισμού 22/10
ημερομηνία ενεργοποίησης  από 29/10 εώς 31/10
ακόμα περιμένω

----------


## goddesszoi

Μπορείς να πάρεις από το σταθερό σου το 134 ή το 121;;

----------


## CMS

καλώς όρισες ...

κάτι σίγουρα έχει πάει στραβά ...η ΟΝ τί λέει?

έκανες αίτηση με φορητότητα σε ενεργό βρόχο ή ζήτησες νέα γραμμή ?

----------


## goddesszoi

Σε ευχαριστώ.Φορητότητα σε ενεργό βρόχο.Η ον λέει οτι πρώτη φορά της συμβαίνει αυτό κ ότι φταίει ο οτε!!!!Πραγματικά δεν περίμενα να πούν κάτι διαφορετικό!!!

----------


## mprizes45

> "τα οποία θα αφαιρεθούν με το πρώτο λογαριασμό" σημαίνει ότι ο πελάτης στο τέλος δεν θα χρεωθεί τίποτα.
> Πράγμα που είναι ανακριβές, *ο πελάτης πληρώνει κανονικά την ενεργοποίηση*. 
> 
> Αυτό που μάλλον εννοείς, είναι ότι στο λογαριασμό θα γράφει "χρωστας 65, πλήρωσες 65, άρα δεν χρωστάς την ενεργοποίηση". Αυτό βέβαια δεν έχει καμία σημασία και φυσικά δεν σημαίνει ότι η ενεργοποίηση δεν χρεώνεται.



Σε παρακαλώ όταν έφεραν τον εξοπλισμό έδωσα 65. οκ?
Στον λογαριασμό μου έγραψαν τα έξης:

Ημ. Έκδοσης :28/10/2007
Καθαρή αξία :                  97.11 €
Φ.Π.Α. 19% :                  18.46 €
Παρών Λογαριασμός :      115.57 €
Ανεξόφλητο Υπόλοιπο :    -65.00 €
Πληρωμές                        0.00 €
Σύνολο Πληρωμής :*            50.57 €*
Ημ. Πληρωμής :*26/11/2007

*Γιαυτό το είπα, τώρα αν δεν ξέρω τι λέω εε. :Smile:

----------


## miltiadis21

> Σε παρακαλώ όταν έφεραν τον εξοπλισμό έδωσα 65. οκ?
> Στον λογαριασμό μου έγραψαν τα έξης:
> 
> Ημ. Έκδοσης :28/10/2007
> Καθαρή αξία :                  97.11 €
> Φ.Π.Α. 19% :                  18.46 €
> Παρών Λογαριασμός :      115.57 €
> Ανεξόφλητο Υπόλοιπο :    -65.00 €
> Πληρωμές                        0.00 €
> ...


ο λογαριασμός αυτός είναι για ένα μήνα απο ότι καταλαβαίνω (στην net one στέλνουν ανα δίμηνο)τα 50.57 απο πού τα βρήκανε τούς πήρες τηλ να τους ρωτήσεις?

----------


## cnp5

> ο λογαριασμός αυτός είναι για ένα μήνα απο ότι καταλαβαίνω (στην net one στέλνουν ανα δίμηνο)τα 50.57 απο πού τα βρήκανε τούς πήρες τηλ να τους ρωτήσεις?


Ο λογαριασμός είναι για παραπάνω από μήνα. Είναι ο πρώτος του λογαριασμός.

........Auto merged post: cnp5 added 3 Minutes and 15 Seconds later........




> Σε παρακαλώ όταν έφεραν τον εξοπλισμό έδωσα 65. οκ?
> Στον λογαριασμό μου έγραψαν τα έξης:
> 
> Ημ. Έκδοσης :28/10/2007
> Καθαρή αξία :                  97.11 €
> Φ.Π.Α. 19% :                  18.46 €
> Παρών Λογαριασμός :      115.57 €
> Ανεξόφλητο Υπόλοιπο :    -65.00 €
> Πληρωμές                        0.00 €
> ...


Την ενεργοποίηση την πλήρωσες κανονικά, όπως βλέπεις στο λογαριασμό σου, απλός πλήρωσες πριν το λογαριασμό (όταν παρέλαβες τον εξοπλισμό) και έτσι αντί ο πρώτος λογαριασμό σου να είναι 50,57€ είναι 50,57+65=115,57€.

----------


## AnastasiosK

Επισης ειναι 50,57-35 που ειναι το παγιο = 15,57 extra

----------


## mprizes45

> Επισης ειναι 50,57-35 που ειναι το παγιο = 15,57 extra


Βέβαια αυτά τα εξτρα είναι στην αναμονή του cc. Ώρες πολλές. Δεν ήξερα το σταθερό τους ήμουν φρέσκος 
 :Embarassed: 




> ο λογαριασμός αυτός είναι για ένα μήνα απο ότι καταλαβαίνω (στην net one στέλνουν ανα δίμηνο)τα 50.57 απο πού τα βρήκανε τούς πήρες τηλ να τους ρωτήσεις?


Είναι τα πάγια του επομένου μήνα. Όχι δεν τους πήρα, ό,τι πήρα πήρα.

Πάντως μέχρι τώρα δεν έχω προβλήματα, εκτός από λίγο θόρυβο στην τιβι πρίν 2 μέρες, μαύρη οθόνη που πρέπει να βγάλεις την πρίζα και να την ξαναβαλεις. Ψιλοπράματα. Τηλέφωνο τζάμι. 

Προσπάθησα τον FDM δεν μου άρεσε γιατί έχει το upload και τον έβγαλα. 

Αυτό που θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω είναι , επειδή διαβάζω το βήμα την εφημερίδα και την κατεβάζω με δυσκολία, την ίδια δυσκολία είχα με οτενετ. ???????????

----------


## dimitris_74

> Βέβαια αυτά τα εξτρα είναι στην αναμονή του cc. Ώρες πολλές. Δεν ήξερα το σταθερό τους ήμουν φρέσκος


τα σταθερα τους πρεπει να γινουν sticky εδω στο sub forum της on.

----------


## dimitrispm

> Βέβαια αυτά τα εξτρα είναι στην αναμονή του cc. Ώρες πολλές. Δεν ήξερα το σταθερό τους ήμουν φρέσκος


Στον ΟΤΕ (134) όταν είσαι στην αναμονή υπάρχει μήνυμα που σε ενημερώνει ''αναμονή χωρίς χρέωση''. Το ίδιο δεν θα έπρεπε να ισχύει και για τους υπόλοιπους;

----------


## Kaldron

- Ημ/νια αιτησης : δεν θυμαμαι παει καιρος...!
 - Ημ/νια ενεργοποιησης : 19/11
 - Ην/νια παραλαβης εξοπλισμου : 21/11 χωρις να μου κλεισουν ραντεβου!!ηρθαν δλδ απροειδοποιητα και παλι καλα που ηταν καποιος σπιτι και ειχε ρευστο!(φυσικα το cc με ειχε καθυσηχασει οτι δεν γινεται να παρω τα πραγματα μετα την ενεργοποιηση...)
 - Ημ/νια πραγματικης ενεργοποιησης : δεν ειναι διαθεσιμη,φημολογειται για παρασκευη 30/11(οσο ακριβως χρειαζεται για να εχω προβλημα με την υπαναχωρηση...)

Τα συμπερασματα δικα σας...

----------


## nosf1234

Ενημερωση απο το μετωπο  :Smile:   . Σημερα ειναι η ημερομηνια ενεργοποιησης , πριν λιγο με πηραν απο speedex ( καπως ετσι ) και αυριο ερχεται και ο εξοπλισμος. Να περιμενω μεσα στο τριημερο να κοπει το τηλεφωνο η να εχω ΥΠΟΜΟΝΗ???

----------


## dimitrispm

Με αίτηση από τις 8 Οκτωβρίου και ακόμα περιμένω. Μου είχαν δώσει ημερομηνία ενεργοποίησης 1-5 Νοεμβρίου. Υπάρχει τρόπος να μάθω τι γίνεται και αν θα γίνει τελικά κάτι; Από την ΟΝ μου λένε ότι είναι θέμα ΟΤΕ και φορητότητας...  :Thinking:

----------


## DJ_Nos

1) Ημερομηνία παραλαβής εξοπλισμού : 23/11
2) Ημερομηνία ΣΥΝΔΕΣΗΣ : 21-23/11 (ακόμα περιμένω)

Δεν μου έχει κοπεί ακόμα η σύνδεση η παλιά (ΟΤΕΝΕΤ) !!!

Πήρα Δευτέρα τηλ , μου είπαν οτι ΟΝΤΩΣ δεν εχει γίνει ακόμα
και ότι ξανάστειλαν την "ΑΙΤΗΣΗ" για να γίνει σύνδεση !!!

Τους παίρνω τώρα τηλ ..... Για να δούμεεεεε  :Thinking: 

........Auto merged post: DJ_Nos added 15 Minutes and 57 Seconds later........

*ELEOSSSS !!!!*

Μου είπαν οτι ακυρώθηκε η αίτηση από τον ΟΤΕ !!!  :Mad: 
Και ότι έχει γίνει επαναπροώθηση της αίτησης απο την ΟΝ ...

Και μου είπαν να ξαναπάρω την άλλη εβδομάδα . . .

Ρώτησα από μια μέρα αρχίζουν να μετράνε οι 10 ημέρες περιόδου υπαναχώρησης 
και μου είπε από τη στιγμή που θα γίνει η σύνδεση !!!

Αλλιώς αν συνεχίσω πάνω από 10 μέρες, και το διακόψω αργότερα
τότε θα πληρώσω τα πάγια ενός χρόνου δηλαδη 12 * 35 = 420 €  :Mad:

----------


## CMS

> Ενημερωση απο το μετωπο   . Σημερα ειναι η ημερομηνια ενεργοποιησης , πριν λιγο με πηραν απο speedex ( καπως ετσι ) και αυριο ερχεται και ο εξοπλισμος. Να περιμενω μεσα στο τριημερο να κοπει το τηλεφωνο η να εχω ΥΠΟΜΟΝΗ???


κανονικά είναι θέμα ωρών ,,..

τί συνέβη τελικά ? ενεργοποιήθηκες ?

----------


## nosf1234

Ο εξοπλισμος ηρθε κανονικα σημερα το πρωι. Συνδεσα το μοντεμ και τωρα περιμενω  :Smile:   . Θελω να ρωτησω κατι ετσι για να εχω το νου μου. Στο μοντεμ ειναι αναμενα ( μονιμα ) μονο το Power και το Lan1. Δεν θα επρεπε να αναβοσηνει το ADSl ( η το Online ) τα οποια ειναι σβηστα ? ?

----------


## grphoto

Οταν υπαρξει γραμμη ενεργη adsl θα σου αναψει μονιμα και το adsl (2o) οταν θα υπαρξει και προσβαση θα αναβοσβηνει το online.

----------


## Luckygastone21

Έχω κάνει αίτηση για triple play από τις 09/10/2007 στην περιοχή της ΓΛΥΦΑΔΑΣ και ακόμα τίποτα. Στο My On λέει ότι η όλη διαδικασία έχει κολλήσει στον ΟΤΕ, πράγμα αδύνατο γιατί ο ΟΤΕ μέσα σε 10-13 μέρες πρέπει να διεκπαιρεώσει την αίτηση. Το 13801 δεν απαντάει ποτέ. Έστειλα μήνυμα μέσω της φόρμας που υπάρχει στο site, και μετά από 2 μέρες με πήραν τηλέφωνο για να μου πουν να κάνω υπομονή, και πως όλα είναι παιχνιδάκια  του ΟΤΕ. έκανα καταγγελία στην ΕΕΤΤ πριν μια βδομάδα και ούτε από κει πήρα απάντηση. Έλεος δηλαδή, δουλεύει τίποτα στην αγορά τηλεπικοινωνιών ή κοροιδευόμαστε μεταξύ μας?? Κατά τα άλλα η σύγλιση με την EU μας μάρανε!!!

----------


## papakion

> Έχω κάνει αίτηση για triple play από τις 09/10/2007 στην περιοχή της ΓΛΥΦΑΔΑΣ και ακόμα τίποτα. Στο My On λέει ότι η όλη διαδικασία έχει κολλήσει στον ΟΤΕ, πράγμα αδύνατο γιατί ο ΟΤΕ μέσα σε 10-13 μέρες πρέπει να διεκπαιρεώσει την αίτηση. Το 13801 δεν απαντάει ποτέ. Έστειλα μήνυμα μέσω της φόρμας που υπάρχει στο site, και μετά από 2 μέρες με πήραν τηλέφωνο για να μου πουν να κάνω υπομονή, και πως όλα είναι παιχνιδάκια  του ΟΤΕ. έκανα καταγγελία στην ΕΕΤΤ πριν μια βδομάδα και ούτε από κει πήρα απάντηση. Έλεος δηλαδή, δουλεύει τίποτα στην αγορά τηλεπικοινωνιών ή κοροιδευόμαστε μεταξύ μας?? Κατά τα άλλα η σύγλιση με την EU μας μάρανε!!!


Καλως ηρθες στο adslgr!  :Clap: 

Πληροφοριακά μια φίλη με αίτηση 25/9, στην περιοχή σου, έχει το ίδιο θέμα. :Thinking:

----------


## dimitrispm

Κι εγώ από 8/10 περιμένω... Τώρα παίρνω 13801 να ρωτήσω για άλλη μια φορα... ειμαι στην αναμονη 13 λεπτά (νωρίς είναι ακόμα)!

Μου απάντησαν στο 14 λεπτό (!!!) και μου είπαν ότι το αίτημα έχει γίνει αποδεκτό απο τον ΟΤΕ ο οποίος έχει δώσει καταληκτική ημερομηνία φορητότητας 28/11... και να περιμένω sms από την ΟΝ.. Για τον εξοπλισμό (δεν μου έχουν δώσει τον αποκωδικοποιητή) ενημέρωσα για άλλη μια φορά και μου είπαν να περιμένω τηλέφωνο για ραντεβού παράδοσης (αυτό το τηλεφώνημα το περιμένω από 1η Νοεμβρίου).

----------


## Luckygastone21

Το περίεργο είναι ότι η On ήταν η πρώτη εταιρία που συνέδεσε τον εξοπλισμό της στο χώρο φυσικής συνεγκατάστασης στον ΟΤΕ Τερψιθέας από όπου εξυπηρετούνται οι χρήστες στην περιοχή. Και μάλιστα την εποχή που η Tellas έλεγε ότι το Zisto είχε κάλυψη στην περιοχή, ενώ στο κέντρο του ΟΤΕ είχε το rack της άδειο χωρίς καθόλου εξοπλισμό!!! Φαίνεται δε θέλουν άλλους πελάτες πια, τι να πω.

----------


## papakion

> Το περίεργο είναι ότι η On ήταν η πρώτη εταιρία που συνέδεσε τον εξοπλισμό της στο χώρο φυσικής συνεγκατάστασης στον ΟΤΕ Τερψιθέας από όπου εξυπηρετούνται οι χρήστες στην περιοχή. Και μάλιστα την εποχή που η Tellas έλεγε ότι το Zisto είχε κάλυψη στην περιοχή, ενώ στο κέντρο του ΟΤΕ είχε το rack της άδειο χωρίς καθόλου εξοπλισμό!!! Φαίνεται δε θέλουν άλλους πελάτες πια, τι να πω.


Για την Γλυφαδα προσωπικά εχω εντοπίσει οτι πρόβλημα οφείλεται στον ΟΤΕ και οχι στην On. Δεν μπορει να πηγαινει 2 φορες ο τεχνικός στην κοπέλα που προειπα και τις 2 φορες να ψαχνει την γραμμή και να μην εχει φτιαξει ο ΟΤΕ (υποτιθεται εχει παραδωσει ο ΟΤΕ)

----------


## xmperop1

> Για την Γλυφαδα προσωπικά εχω εντοπίσει οτι πρόβλημα οφείλεται στον ΟΤΕ και οχι στην On. Δεν μπορει να πηγαινει 2 φορες ο τεχνικός στην κοπέλα που προειπα και τις 2 φορες να ψαχνει την γραμμή και να μην εχει φτιαξει ο ΟΤΕ (υποτιθεται εχει παραδωσει ο ΟΤΕ)


Σήμερα είχα μία βλάβη της ΟΝ στη Φρεαττύδα που στις παρατηρήσεις γράφανε ότι έχουν πάει τρεις φορές στον πελάτη και η γραμμή δεν είναι περασμένη από τον ΟΤΕ.
Αν ανοίγανε το μποξ ακριβώς εξω από το σπίτι θα βλέπανε το χαρτάκι με το όνομα του πελάτη τους που έχω βάλει από 8/11 και θα ακούγανε και το σήμα της ΟΝ.
Μιλάμε για ανενεργό βρόχο έτσι?

----------


## Luckygastone21

Το κακό είναι ότι είχα forthnet μέχρι τις 10/10, και δεν ανανέωσα να κάνω double play, για να πάω στην On να βάλω και τηλεόραση, γιατί με τον Υμητό από πάνω το σήμα είναι τραγικό.
Έτσι πάμε χωρίς internet ενάμιση μήνα τώρα.
Τουλάχιστον η ΕΕΤΤ δεν έπρεπε να είχε απαντήσει? Την ΕΕΤΤ που πρέπει να την καταγγείλουμε?
Δηλαδή το μόνο που πρέπει να κάνουμε είναι υπομονή, όπως το είπε ο υπάλληλος που με πήρε τηλέφωνο!!!
Σηκώνω τα χέρια ψηλά...

----------


## papajohn

Αίτηση: 15/9
1η απόρριψη: 10/10 (ύπραξη MSN σε ISDN το οποίο μου είπαν ρητά να μη διακόψω)
2η απόρριψη: 21/11 (κάποιος νοσηρός εγγέφαλος στην ΟΝ αλλαξε στην αίτηση μου τον προηγούμενο πάροχο dsl σε OTE απο HOL)
τώρα: νευριασμένος όσο δε παίρνει, αλλα καθώς δεν υπάρχει άλλος δρόμος, και πάλι αναμονή.

----------


## PAKOS1

ΓΙΑ ΣΑΣ. ΕΧΩ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΕΤΗΣΗ ΣΤΗΝ ΟΝ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΣ 10/10. ΑΠΟ ΤΙΣ 2/11 ΕΧΟΥΝΝ ΝΤΟΥΠΛΑΡΕΙ ΤΟ ΝΟΥΜΕΡΟ ΜΟΥ ΜΕ ΑΛΛΟ ΝΟΥΜΕΡΟ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΩ ΤΟ ΔΙΚΟ ΜΟΥ. ΚΑΙ ΑΚΟΜΑ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΤΟ ΕΝΕΡΓΟΠΕΙΗΣΟΥΝ. ΚΑΙ ΔΕ ΞΕΡΩ ΤΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΩ.

----------


## giwrgosth

> ΓΙΑ ΣΑΣ. ΕΧΩ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΕΤΗΣΗ ΣΤΗΝ ΟΝ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΣ 10/10. ΑΠΟ ΤΙΣ 2/11 ΕΧΟΥΝΝ ΝΤΟΥΠΛΑΡΕΙ ΤΟ ΝΟΥΜΕΡΟ ΜΟΥ ΜΕ ΑΛΛΟ ΝΟΥΜΕΡΟ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΩ ΤΟ ΔΙΚΟ ΜΟΥ. ΚΑΙ ΑΚΟΜΑ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΤΟ ΕΝΕΡΓΟΠΕΙΗΣΟΥΝ. ΚΑΙ ΔΕ ΞΕΡΩ ΤΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΩ.


Υπαναχώρηση και σε άλλη σοβαρή εταιρεία. Δε θα βρεις άκρη με αυτούς, κανείς δεν θα ενδιαφερθεί για το πρόβλημά σου.
Και μη γράφεις κεφαλαία.

----------


## kosnik

> Αίτηση: 15/9
> 1η απόρριψη: 10/10 (ύπραξη MSN σε ISDN το οποίο μου είπαν ρητά να μη διακόψω)
> 2η απόρριψη: 21/11 (κάποιος νοσηρός εγγέφαλος στην ΟΝ αλλαξε στην αίτηση μου τον προηγούμενο πάροχο dsl σε OTE απο HOL)
> τώρα: νευριασμένος όσο δε παίρνει, αλλα καθώς δεν υπάρχει άλλος δρόμος, και πάλι αναμονή.


Το ιδιο καναν και σε μενα,αντι για connx βαλανε forthnet,συνολο αναμονης για ενεργοποιηση 2 μηνες ακριβως.Ασε που απ τον οτε (απο τεχνικο) εμαθα οτι ειχα κι αλλη απορριψη κ απ την ον δεν μου το λεγανε,μου λεγανε απλα καθυστερει ο οτε να απαντησει...Τον καρκινο εβγαλα ωσπου να ενεργοποιηθω.

----------


## zErO_cOoL

Τα νεύρα μου ρε γμτ....γιατί δεν μου λένε τι παίζει? Βλέπει λέει ο τεχνικός απόρριψη από τον ΟΤΕ , αλλά δεν ξέρει γιατί. ο ΟΤΕ δεν ξέρει τι παίζει, αλλά μπορεί λέει να είναι πρόβλημα το ότι η γραμμή μου είναι Isdn και η εταιρία μου δεν υποστηρίζει Isdn,άρα πρέπει (λέει αυτός) να κάνω αίτηση μετατροπής της γραμμής μου σε Pstn! Και λέω εγώ : αφού το αναλαμβάνει η On αυτό!Και η απάντηση?
 "Ε τότε περιμένετε"

......  :Sad:

----------


## paixthsss

> Έχω κάνει αίτηση για triple play από τις 09/10/2007 στην περιοχή της ΓΛΥΦΑΔΑΣ και ακόμα τίποτα. Στο My On λέει ότι η όλη διαδικασία έχει κολλήσει στον ΟΤΕ, πράγμα αδύνατο γιατί ο ΟΤΕ μέσα σε 10-13 μέρες πρέπει να διεκπαιρεώσει την αίτηση. Το 13801 δεν απαντάει ποτέ. Έστειλα μήνυμα μέσω της φόρμας που υπάρχει στο site, και μετά από 2 μέρες με πήραν τηλέφωνο για να μου πουν να κάνω υπομονή, και πως όλα είναι παιχνιδάκια  του ΟΤΕ. έκανα καταγγελία στην ΕΕΤΤ πριν μια βδομάδα και ούτε από κει πήρα απάντηση. Έλεος δηλαδή, δουλεύει τίποτα στην αγορά τηλεπικοινωνιών ή κοροιδευόμαστε μεταξύ μας?? Κατά τα άλλα η σύγλιση με την EU μας μάρανε!!!



Αν πρόκειται για νέα γραμμή είναι από καιρό γνωστό ότι αργεί σε θέμα ΟΤΕ. Έχουν γραφτεί εδώ αρκετά για αυτό το θέμα και ότι οι 10-13 μέρες δεν υφίστανται.

Αν καθυστερεί τώρα πια και η φορητότητα, είχα κάνει μια φορά μια κουβέντα εδώ στο adsl.gr με άτομο που γνωρίζει εκ των έσω άλλη εταιρία, ότι οι άλλες εταιρίες όπως πίστευα αδικαιολόγητα καθυστερούν στη φορητότητα επειδή ή ΟΝ δεν έχει τέτοιο πρόβλημα. Μου είχε πει ότι όταν και η ΟΝ θα στέλνει μεγάλο φόρτο αιτημάτων φορητότητας θα καθυστερεί. 

Τουλάχιστο πριν όποιος ήθελε νέα γραμμή γρήγορα πήγαινε από ΟΤΕ πρώτα και μετά φορητότητα με όλα τα στοιχεία αίτησης στην ΟΝ χαρτί και καλαμάρι όπως τα λεει ο ΟΤΕ και τηλεφωνική αίτηση να πάρει κωδικό και επιβεβαίωση τηλεφωνική και τσακ μπαμ η φορητότητα. 

Ελπίζω να μην επαληθευθεί εκείνο που μου είχε πει ο φίλος από το forum αλλιώς αυτό σημαίνει ότι δεν υπάρχει πλέον γρήγορος τρόπος αποδεύσμευσης από ΟΤΕ αν και στην ΟΝ καθυστερεί μαζικά η φορητόητα.

........Auto merged post: paixthsss added 2 Minutes and 7 Seconds later........




> Για την Γλυφαδα προσωπικά εχω εντοπίσει οτι πρόβλημα οφείλεται στον ΟΤΕ και οχι στην On. Δεν μπορει να πηγαινει 2 φορες ο τεχνικός στην κοπέλα που προειπα και τις 2 φορες να ψαχνει την γραμμή και να μην εχει φτιαξει ο ΟΤΕ (υποτιθεται εχει παραδωσει ο ΟΤΕ)


Αν το θέμα μας είναι καθυστερήσεις στις νέες γραμμές αυτό είναι γνωστό πλέον ότι συμβαίνει από θέμα ΟΤΕ σε όλες τις εταιρίες.

----------


## nosf1234

Για να δουμε , αυριο τελευταια μερα της ενεργοποιησης. Ηθελα να ρωτησω 2 πραγματα : εχει νοημα αυριο η γενικα να εχω ανοιχτο το μοντεμ ? Μηπως οι τεχνικοι κοιτανε τπτ κατα την ενεργοποιηση πχ ? 
Επισης καθε φορα που ενεργοποιω το lan εμφανιζεται στα Network connections των windows μια "συνδεση" με τιτλο  Internet Gateway :  Wan connection on...... Ειχα και παλιοτερα adsl Και δεν το ειχα ξαναδει..  :Thinking:

----------


## papakion

Να εχεις ανοικτό το modem. Καποια στιγμή (ισως οχι αυριο :Whistle: ) θα αναψει το dsl λαμπακι... αν μεινει μονιμα αναμμένο και δεν αναβοσβηνει το Online, το πιο γρηγορο ειναι να κανεις ενα τηλ στην τεχνική υποστηριξη να σου  αποδωσουν IP και να εχεις και internet.

----------


## polimnia_v

Επειδη απο 15/9 που εχω κανει την αιτηση στην ΟΝ για νεα τηλεφωνικη γραμμη, δεν εχω δει φως ακομα σκεφτομαι μηπως παραλληλα κανω αιτηση και σε καποιον άλλο εναλλακτικο παροχο και οποιος μου κάτσει πρωτος....οποιος ερθει 2ος υπαναχωρηση με τη μια.
Εχετε να μου προτεινετε κανα καλο (λεμε τωρα) παροχο?Με ΝΕΤΟΝΕ μιλησα και μου φανηκαν ειλικρινεις αρκετα.

----------


## papakion

Περισσότερο θα μπλέξεις τα πράγματα (διαδικαστικά ΟΤΕ κλπ) παρά θα εξυπηρετηθεις. Θα κανεις την αιτηση πχ στην NETone η οποία θα καταχωρήσει το αίτημα στο WCRM. Ο ΟΤΕ ετσι θα εχει 2 αιτηματα προς υλοποίηση. Θα τακτοποιηθει το πρώτο και μετα το 2ο....  :Whistle:

----------


## Billys1985

> Περισσότερο θα μπλέξεις τα πράγματα (διαδικαστικά ΟΤΕ κλπ) παρά θα εξυπηρετηθεις. Θα κανεις την αιτηση πχ στην NETone η οποία θα καταχωρήσει το αίτημα στο WCRM. Ο ΟΤΕ ετσι θα εχει 2 αιτηματα προς υλοποίηση. Θα τακτοποιηθει το πρώτο και μετα το 2ο....


Πιασε το αυγο και κουρευτο, αρμεγε λαγους και κουρευε χελωνες....

----------


## polimnia_v

εχεις ενα δικιο εδω που τα λεμε.... :Sad: 
 :Thumb down: κριμα κι εγω νομιζα οτι ειχα βρει λυση στο προβλημα μου....κλαψ!Δεν αντεχω αλλη αναμονη!
Ηλπιζα οτι μου το φυλαγαν για δωρο σημερα στα γενεθλια μου, αλλα τζιφος...παμε να κλεισουμε τριμηνο...
Μπρος γκρεμος και πισω ρεμα...
Ακυρωνω κ παω σε αλλο παροχο με το ρισκο να φαω παλι κανα 2μηνο ή περιμενω ελπιζωντας πως θα εχω συνδεθει απ'την ΟΝ νωριτερα;
Ασε που δεν αντεχω κι αλλο δουλεμα...μια ετσι μια γιουβετσι!

Αααα! Και κατι ακομα που μου εσκασε...
Ποιος μου εγκυατε εμενα οτι ο ΟΤΕ εχει αιτηση απο την ΟΝ?Αν ειχε οντως δε θα ειχε απαντησει εδω και 3 βδομαδες που υποτιθεται οτι επαναπροωθηθηκε;;

----------


## papakion

> εχεις ενα δικιο εδω που τα λεμε....
> κριμα κι εγω νομιζα οτι ειχα βρει λυση στο προβλημα μου....κλαψ!Δεν αντεχω αλλη αναμονη!
> Ηλπιζα οτι μου το φυλαγαν για δωρο σημερα στα γενεθλια μου, αλλα τζιφος...παμε να κλεισουμε τριμηνο...
> Μπρος γκρεμος και πισω ρεμα...
> Ακυρωνω κ παω σε αλλο παροχο με το ρισκο να φαω παλι κανα 2μηνο ή περιμενω ελπιζωντας πως θα εχω συνδεθει απ'την ΟΝ νωριτερα;


Καταρχήν ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ!  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap: 
Κατα δευτερον θα πρότεινα να πιεζεις καθε μερα (οσο και επιπονο ειναι αυτο για σενα) μεχρι να λυθει το πρόβλημα σου

----------


## dienekes79

Καλησπέρα σε όλους.

Ρε παιδία έχω κάνει αίτηση στην on από 30/10,η αίτηση μου κλασικά βρίσκεται στον ΟΤΕ
για επεξεργασία. Να ελπίζω από ΙΑΝΟΥΡΙΟ και να είμαι και ευχαριστημένος?


Υ.Σ. Στην tellas άντεξα 3 μήνες

----------


## papakion

> Πιασε το αυγο και κουρευτο, αρμεγε λαγους και κουρευε χελωνες....


Αν ξερεις κατι καλύτερο και πιο εγκυρο πες το στην Πολύμνια, οχι σε μενα για λαγους και χελώνες... ετσι θα βοηθησεις ουσιαστικά

----------


## polimnia_v

> Καλησπέρα σε όλους.
> 
> Ρε παιδία έχω κάνει αίτηση στην on από 30/10,η αίτηση μου κλασικά βρίσκεται στον ΟΤΕ
> για επεξεργασία. Να ελπίζω από ΙΑΝΟΥΡΙΟ και να είμαι και ευχαριστημένος?
> 
> 
> Υ.Σ. Στην tellas άντεξα 3 μήνες


Πιθανη Ημερομηνια ενεργοποιησης σου εχουν δωσει;
Ο ΟΤΕ εχει απαντησει θετικα;

----------


## dienekes79

Όχι ,είμαι σε αναμονή για το μήνυμα που υποτίθεται ότι σου στέλνουν 
για να σου που την ημερομηνία ενεργοποίησης. Όσο για τον ΟΤΕ δεν ξέρω τι γίνεται.
Θα περιμένω άλλον ένα μήνα και μετά ... πάμε για άλλον... πάροχο :Sad:

----------


## polimnia_v

> Όχι ,είμαι σε αναμονή για το μήνυμα που υποτίθεται ότι σου στέλνουν 
> για να σου που την ημερομηνία ενεργοποίησης. Όσο για τον ΟΤΕ δεν ξέρω τι γίνεται.
> Θα περιμένω άλλον ένα μήνα και μετά ... πάμε για άλλον... πάροχο


Κοιτα, εγω ειμαι σε αναμονη πανω κατω 2μιση μηνες....ακομα εχεις περιθωρια, αν δεις ομως να αρχιζουν να σου τα μασανε, τοτε εγω προσωπικα θα σου συστηνα να αναζητησεις αλλον παροχο, ακομα ομως ειναι νωρις!
Παντως σου ευχομαι συντομα ενεργοποιηση χωρις προβληματα και καθυστερησεις!

----------


## dimitrispm

Φίλε μου υπομονή... Ρίξε μια ματιά στα προηγούμενα μηνύματα να πάρεις μια εικόνα του τι συμβαίνει. Εγώ με αίτηση στις 8/10 έλαβα το sms στις 25/10 για ενεργοποίηση 1-5/11 και ακόμα περιμένω. Αργεί η φορητότητα απο τον ΟΤΕ μου λένε αν και έχει γίνει αποδεκτό το αίτημα. Υπομονή.... 
Υ.Γ. Πριν περίμενα τη vivodi 5 μήνες..  Μέχρι που μου είπαν ότι δεν γνωρίζουν για πόσο ακόμα θα περιμένω!!!

----------


## dienekes79

Παιδια θα κάνω υπομονή ευχαριστω για τη συμπαρασταση ,
καλη ενεργοποίηση και σε σας.

----------


## erateinos

> καλη ενεργοποίηση και σε σας.


Αμήν  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## nnn

> Επισης καθε φορα που ενεργοποιω το lan εμφανιζεται στα Network connections των windows μια "συνδεση" με τιτλο  Internet Gateway :  Wan connection on...... Ειχα και παλιοτερα adsl Και δεν το ειχα ξαναδει..


Το Pirelli έχει ενεργό το Upnp, όπως και τα Windows σου, μην αγχώνεσαι ιδιαίτερα.

----------


## papajohn

Παιδιά, μια βοήθεια ακόμα!
Όπως είπα σε προηγούμενο μήνυμα, εφαγα και 2η ακύρωση απο το ΟΤΕ διότι η ON στην αίτηση που έστειλε είχε σαν προηγούμενο πάροχο DSL τον ΟΤΕ αντί για την HOL που έχω. Πήρα τηλέφωνο στο cc για να αλλάξουν το παιδίο, και 2 διαφορετικοί υπάλληλοι μου είπαν ότι πρέπει να αιτηθώ στην HOL διακοπή του συμβολαίου μου για να προχωρήσει η αίτηση, πράγμα που θεωρώ εντελώς λανθασμένο (RUO) και επικίνδυνο (να μείνω χωρίς DSL) να κάνω. Τι λέτε, λέω να τους παίρνω μέχρι να πετύχω κανέναν σχετικό και όχι κάποιον απο αυτούς τους νεοπροσληφθέντες που πέτυχα χθες και σήμερα....

----------


## ariadgr

> Παιδιά, μια βοήθεια ακόμα!
> Όπως είπα σε προηγούμενο μήνυμα, εφαγα και 2η ακύρωση απο το ΟΤΕ διότι η ON στην αίτηση που έστειλε είχε σαν προηγούμενο πάροχο DSL τον ΟΤΕ αντί για την HOL που έχω. Πήρα τηλέφωνο στο cc για να αλλάξουν το παιδίο, και 2 διαφορετικοί υπάλληλοι μου είπαν ότι πρέπει να αιτηθώ στην HOL διακοπή του συμβολαίου μου για να προχωρήσει η αίτηση, πράγμα που θεωρώ εντελώς λανθασμένο (RUO) και επικίνδυνο (να μείνω χωρίς DSL) να κάνω. Τι λέτε, λέω να τους παίρνω μέχρι να πετύχω κανέναν σχετικό και όχι κάποιον απο αυτούς τους νεοπροσληφθέντες που πέτυχα χθες και σήμερα....


Αφου σε ταλαιπωρούν τόσο καιρό με τις ακυρώσεις στις αιτήσεις λόγω των δικών τους λαθών και παραλείψεων, και τώρα άρχισαν να σου λένε και βλακείες, απορώ πως δεν σου έχει περάσει το μυαλό να ακυρώσεις...  :Thinking: 

Σου είναι τόσο απαραίτητη η TV;

Υ.Γ. Φυσικά και ΔΕΝ διακόπτεις την υπάρχουσα σύνδεση, δεν υπάρχει κανένας λόγος να μείνεις χωρίς Internet επειδή έτσι το θέλει ο άσχετος που σε "εξυπηρετεί" στο τηλέφωνο.

----------


## papajohn

ariadgr, προέρχομαι απο άλλη μια ακύρωση απο HOL όπου το καλοκαίρι επι 3 μήνες άκουγα ακόμα χειρότερα για να ενεργοποιήσω το double play... Τώρα θα τους δώσω άλλη μια ευκαιρία, θα περιμένω να ξαναπάει άλλη μια φορά η αίτηση στον ΟΤΕ και ότι γίνει. Αν πάλι ακυρωθεί τότε οριστικά θα τους πω "γεια". Όσο για την tv, δεν είναι απαραίτητη, το αντίθετο. Είναι απλά το "καρότο" ωστε να δικαιολογώ στην οικογένεια τα μελλοντικά προβλήματα με το τηλέφωνο τα οποία εκτιμώ ότι θα έρθουν...

----------


## CMS

> ariadgr, προέρχομαι απο άλλη μια ακύρωση απο HOL όπου το καλοκαίρι επι 3 μήνες άκουγα ακόμα χειρότερα για να ενεργοποιήσω το double play... Τώρα θα τους δώσω άλλη μια ευκαιρία, θα περιμένω να ξαναπάει άλλη μια φορά η αίτηση στον ΟΤΕ και ότι γίνει. Αν πάλι ακυρωθεί τότε οριστικά θα τους πω "γεια". Όσο για την tv, δεν είναι απαραίτητη, το αντίθετο. Είναι απλά το "καρότο" ωστε να δικαιολογώ στην οικογένεια τα μελλοντικά προβλήματα με το τηλέφωνο τα οποία εκτιμώ ότι θα έρθουν...


Κάνε από τώρα μία έντονη επιστολή στον ΟΤΕ γιατί απορρίπτουν τις αιτήσεις σου ? με κοινοποίηση σε ΕΕΤΤ ... :Wink: 

όταν το έκανε ο grphoto, ο ΟΤΕ έκοψε την πλάκα ... 

πρέπει να γίνεις λίγο πιο άγριος ... μην λυπάσαι κανέναν τους ...

για το τηλέφωνο γιατί είσαι σίγουρος ότι δεν θάχεις ? υπάρχουν πολλοί με ΑΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑΤΙΣΤΟ ΤΗΛΕΦΩΝΟ ...

σε 4 που τους έχω συστήσει ΟΝ και δεν είναι στο forum...δεν έχουν κανένα πρόβλημα με το τηλέφωνο ... o ένας είχε πρόβλημα με το adsl που λύθηκε ... και για να μην νομίζεις ότι μπορεί και να ψεύδομαι για ανύπαρκτους χρήστες ...δύο από αυτούς προσυπογράφουν μαζί μου την επιστολή ... :Wink:

----------


## kosnik

Papajohn καταρχην σιγουρεψου οτι η αιτηση που θα ξαναφυγει για οτε θα αναφερει σωστα οτι εχεις ΗΟL τωρα.Το ιδιο επαθα κι εγω.κι ωσπου να στειλουν σωστα την αιτηση μου εφυγε το λαδι..σκεψου οτι την ξαναστειλαν λαθος αφου τους το ανεφερα 5-6 φορες στο τηλεφωνο..κ αφου τους εστειλα μαιλ κ τους εκραξα,ευγενικα παντα,την τριτη φορα την στειλαν σψστα κ σε 20 μερες ημουν ον...

----------


## CMS

σωστά ...πρέπει να είναι σωστά γραμμένη ...κάνε και την ερώτηση όμως στον ΟΤΕ ... να προσέξει και αυτός ...

----------


## ariadgr

> σωστά ...πρέπει να είναι σωστά γραμμένη ...κάνε και την ερώτηση όμως στον ΟΤΕ ... να προσέξει και αυτός ...


Τι να προσέξει ο ΟΤΕ, από τη στιγμή που η ON στέλνει λάθος την αίτηση, παρότι ο πελάτης την έχει συμπληρώσει σωστά;

----------


## CMS

είπαμε να την γράψει σωστά ...και να το φροντίσει με τη ΟΝ ... αλλά δεν είναι μόνο η αίτηση ,..διαπιστώθηκε ότι μερικές απορρίψεις δεν γίνανε μόνο για τα χαρτιά ...ρώτα και τον grphoto ..έπρεπε να αγριέψει να πάει στον ΟΤΕ και μετά όλα μέλι ...

----------


## ariadgr

> είπαμε να την γράψει σωστά ...και να το φροντίσει με τη ΟΝ ... αλλά δεν είναι μόνο η αίτηση ,..διαπιστώθηκε ότι μερικές απορρίψεις δεν γίνανε μόνο για τα χαρτιά ...ρώτα και τον grphoto ..έπρεπε να αγριέψει να πάει στον ΟΤΕ και μετά όλα μέλι ...


Άλλη περίπτωση η μία, άλλη περίπτωση η άλλη.

----------


## nosf1234

Σημερα ενεργοποιηθηκαμε λοιπον. Ιντερνετ εχω , αλλα τηλεφωνα και τηλεοραση μαλλον τπτ ακομα. 

Αιτηση 15/10 
Ενεργοποιηση 29/11

Θα γραψω και εντυπωσεις αργοτερα σοτ αντιστοιχο τοπικ.

----------


## CMS

καλορίζικη η σύνδεση ...

τηλεφωνία δεν έχεις ούτε εξερχόμενες ? :Thinking: 

για IPTV λογικό αφού εντός της μέρας πρέπει να περάσει το script στο pirelli  σου από την ΟΝ με τις πληροφορίες του sagem σου (MAC ADDRESS κτλ κτλ)...

----------


## dimitrispm

> Σημερα ενεργοποιηθηκαμε λοιπον. Ιντερνετ εχω , αλλα τηλεφωνα και τηλεοραση μαλλον τπτ ακομα. 
> 
> Αιτηση 15/10 
> Ενεργοποιηση 29/11


Σου έστειλαν sms και αν ναι πότε σου ήρθε??

----------


## nosf1234

Βασικα οχι δεν μου στειλανε sms , ( αφου δεν εχει ολοκληρωθει η συνδεση ) αλλα απο ιντερνετ μια χαρα. Εξερχομενες εχω αλλα μαλλον οχι ως προς ολα τα δικτυα. Παντως το browsing παει σφαιρατα , σε ελληνικα  και μη. Επισης τωρα ειδα οτι το firewall δεν υπαρχει σαν επιλογη ,ενω πριν το ειχα  :Thinking:

----------


## CMS

> Βασικα οχι δεν μου στειλανε sms , ( αφου δεν εχει ολοκληρωθει η συνδεση ) αλλα απο ιντερνετ μια χαρα. Εξερχομενες εχω αλλα μαλλον οχι ως προς ολα τα δικτυα. Παντως το browsing παει σφαιρατα , σε ελληνικα  και μη. Επισης τωρα ειδα οτι το firewall δεν υπαρχει σαν επιλογη ,ενω πριν το ειχα


άρα μάλλον κατέβηκε από την ΟΝ το script με την νέα version του firmware ...και είσαι έτοιμος από adsl ... ενδεχομένως και IPTV ...

αν έχεις εξερχόμενες πας καλά ...αλλά πρέπει να περιμένεις λίγο για την διαδικασία της φορητότητας ...ενδεχομένως μέχρι το απόγευμα ...θα έχεις πλήρη τηλεφωνία ...αλλιώς αύριο ...

----------


## zErO_cOoL

> Σημερα ενεργοποιηθηκαμε λοιπον. Ιντερνετ εχω , αλλα τηλεφωνα και τηλεοραση μαλλον τπτ ακομα. 
> 
> Αιτηση 15/10 
> Ενεργοποιηση 29/11
> 
> Θα γραψω και εντυπωσεις αργοτερα σοτ αντιστοιχο τοπικ.



Σε ποιά περιοχή είσαι??

----------


## papajohn

Update:
Σήμερα το πρωί πήρα και πάλι τηλέφωνο. Αυτή τη φορά πέτυχα μια πιο σχετική υπάλληλο (έχω παρατηρήσει πως μόνο πρωινες ώρες μπορείς να βρεις σχετικούς, απογεύματα και ειδικά σ/κ είναι η χαρά του άσχετου τηλεφωνητή) και κοίταξε την καρτέλα μου. Της είπα να αλλάξει το πεδίο του προηγούμενου παρόχου DSL και μου είπε ΟΚ (αν και με προέτρεψε και αυτή να διακόψω μόνος μου). Στη συνέχεια μου είπε να περιμένω λίγο. Κοίταξε την αίτηση μου και μου λέει το εξής: "απ' ότι βλέπω είχατε πάρει κανονικά ημερομηνίες ενεργοποίησης και η διαδικασία της φορητότητας έχει ολοκληρωθεί. Υπάρχει ένα μικρό προβληματάκι το οποίο το διορθώνω τώρα, και νομίζω πως είτε σήμερα είτε αυριο θα ενεργοποιηθείτε κανονικά"!  :Whistle: 
Το έκλεισα, φυσικά σήμερα δεν ενεγοποιήθηκα, όπως και δεν νομίζω να γίνει κάτι τέτοιο αύριο. Τέσπα, αναμονή...

----------


## nosf1234

@ zErO_cOoL  περιοχη Αργυρουπολη ,Dslam Ηλιουπολης.

----------


## marioscs

Αίτηση Ενεργοποίησης                           14/11/07
Πιθανή Ημερομηνία Ενεργοποίησης      29/11/07
Ενεργοποίηση                                        29/11/07 Πρωί
Αποστολή εξοπλισμού                            Καλά Χριστούγεννα  :Razz: 



(γρήγορα δε κάνανε? να ανησυχώ?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): )

----------


## kle500

> Αίτηση Ενεργοποίησης                           14/11/07
> Πιθανή Ημερομηνία Ενεργοποίησης      29/11/07
> Ενεργοποίηση                                        29/11/07 Πρωί
> Αποστολή εξοπλισμού                            Καλά Χριστούγεννα 
> 
> 
> 
> (γρήγορα δε κάνανε? να ανησυχώ? )


Έχει τύχει και σε έναν ξάδελφο μου να μην του έχει αποσταλεί ο εξοπλισμός.
Καλό θα είναι να καλέσεις το 13801 και να τους ζητήσεις να σου πουν γιατί δεν σου έχει παραδοθεί ο εξοπλισμός.
Να ζητήσεις αριθμό voucher, εταιρία που θα σου παρέδιδε τον εξοπλισμό και τηλέφωνο της εταιρίας.
Προφανώς έχει σκαλώσει κάπου.
Τηλέφωνο έχεις από την ΟΝ?
Πως το ξέρεις οτι έχεις ενεργοποιηθεί?

----------


## marioscs

> Έχει τύχει και σε έναν ξάδελφο μου να μην του έχει αποσταλεί ο εξοπλισμός.
> Καλό θα είναι να καλέσεις το 13801 και να τους ζητήσεις να σου πουν γιατί δεν σου έχει παραδοθεί ο εξοπλισμός.
> Να ζητήσεις αριθμό voucher, εταιρία που θα σου παρέδιδε τον εξοπλισμό και τηλέφωνο της εταιρίας.
> Προφανώς έχει σκαλώσει κάπου.
> Τηλέφωνο έχεις από την ΟΝ?
> Πως το ξέρεις οτι έχεις ενεργοποιηθεί?


Έχω ρυθμίσει τον εξοπλισμό που έχω ήδη, και έχω διαδίκτυο, και το τηλέφωνο δεν δέχεται να πάρει το 134  :ROFL:  

α, και έχω πάρει και μήνυμα  :Wink:

----------


## kle500

> Έχω ρυθμίσει τον εξοπλισμό που έχω ήδη, και έχω διαδίκτυο, και το τηλέφωνο δεν δέχεται να πάρει το 134  
> 
> α, και έχω πάρει και μήνυμα


Οπότε να κάνεις αυτό που σου είπα αν θες.

Απ' ότι βλέπω έχεις οριακό S/N Margin.
Μπορεί να έχεις Disconnects με το pirelli.
Με τον εξοπλισμό που έχεις τώρα, δεν έχεις disconnects?

----------


## marioscs

> Οπότε να κάνεις αυτό που σου είπα αν θες.
> 
> Απ' ότι βλέπω έχεις οριακό S/N Margin.
> Μπορεί να έχεις Disconnects με το pirelli.
> Με τον εξοπλισμό που έχεις τώρα, δεν έχεις disconnects?


εδώ και 2 ώρες και 10 λεπτά όχι... (δεν είναι και ώρα αιχμής φυσικά...)

όταν έρθει ο εξοπλισμός θα δούμε....

 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## erateinos

> Απ' ότι βλέπω έχεις οριακό S/N Margin.


το οριακό είναι σχετικό με την ΟΝ,  δες εδώ   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## i_am_ugf

η8ελα να ρωτησω κατι...εχω κανει αιτηση στησ 13/9 και ειμαι στο τελευταιο σταδιο δηλαδη πρεπει να δωσει ο οτε την φορητοτητα...Η ον μου ειχε στειλει ενα sms για ενεργοποιησει στις 7-9/11...εχουμε φτασει τελος Νοεμβριου και ακομα τιποτα...το γεγονος οτι εχω το connx στην γραμμη αυτη και δεν το εχω διακοψει παιζει ρολο(μου ειχαν πει οτι 8α διακοπει αυτοματα)παιζει ρολο??...επισης υπαρχει κατι που μπορω να κανω εγω σε σχεση με τον ΟΤΕ???

----------


## jmarin

θα διακοπει αυτοματα. δεν νομιζω πως μπορεις να κανεις κατι εσυ

----------


## i_am_ugf

μηπως το κα8υστερουν επειδη εχω το connx???

----------


## sgatz

> μηπως το κα8υστερουν επειδη εχω το connx???


Υποτίθεται οτι κάνοντας την αίτηση στην ον εκείνη θα αναλάβει να διακόψει το connx στον οτε.Αυτό θα γίνει γιατι έχουν ειδικη συμφωνίμα με τον οτε(λόγω μαναση βλεπεις) αλλα με την αργοπορία σου τι γίνεται....για μιλα με το τεχνικο τμήμα του οτε της περιοχης σου που είναι αρμόδιο για τις φορητότητες :Wink:

----------


## marioscs

> μηπως το κα8υστερουν επειδη εχω το connx???


κι εγώ conn-x είχα, άρα δε νομίζω να είναι αυτό το πρόβλημα...

Απ' ότι έχω καταλάβει, είναι λαχείο ο χρόνος ενεργοποίησης  :Sad: 

Επίσης, δεν έκανα καμία ενέργεια σχετικά με τον ΟΤΕ, αλλά όπως είπε και κάποιος φίλος πιο πάνω, τα αναλαμβάνει όλα η ΟΝ

----------


## atheos71

N'αναφερθεί σ'αυτό το σημείο ότι το ίδιο ίσχυσε με το φίλο marioscs και στη δική μου περίπτωση.Για να λέμε και τα σωστά της ΟΝ.

----------


## ntrim

> N'αναφερθεί σ'αυτό το σημείο ότι το ίδιο ίσχυσε με το φίλο marioscs και στη δική μου περίπτωση.Για να λέμε και τα σωστά της ΟΝ.


Και με μένα τα ίδια.

----------


## polv

> η8ελα να ρωτησω κατι...εχω κανει αιτηση στησ 13/9 και ειμαι στο τελευταιο σταδιο δηλαδη πρεπει να δωσει ο οτε την φορητοτητα...Η ον μου ειχε στειλει ενα sms για ενεργοποιησει στις 7-9/11...εχουμε φτασει τελος Νοεμβριου και ακομα τιποτα...το γεγονος οτι εχω το connx στην γραμμη αυτη και δεν το εχω διακοψει παιζει ρολο(μου ειχαν πει οτι 8α διακοπει αυτοματα)παιζει ρολο??...επισης υπαρχει κατι που μπορω να κανω εγω σε σχεση με τον ΟΤΕ???


Οχι φίλε δεν παίζει κανένα ρόλο.

----------


## dimitrispm

Αίτηση από 8/10/07 και ακόμα στην αναμΟΝή... Όσο για τΟΝ εξοπλισμό παραδόθηκιε στις 30/10 μισός... Ακόμα περιμένω τΟΝ αποκωδικοποιητή!!!

----------


## atheos71

> Αίτηση από 8/10/07 και ακόμα στην αναμΟΝή... Όσο για τΟΝ εξοπλισμό παραδόθηκιε στις 30/10 μισός... Ακόμα περιμένω τΟΝ αποκωδικοποιητή!!!


Μέχρι ο τέλος του ...χρόνου θα σου έρθει λογικά :Smoker:

----------


## dimitrispm

Μάλλον για του ...χρόνου πάει η όλη κατάσταση!!! Πάντως τώρα μίλησα και πάλι με cc και μου είπαν ότι είναι θέμα ΟΤΕ από τον οποίο δεν έχουν λάβει καταληκτική ημερομηνία φορητότητας και έτσι δεν μπορούν να μου δώσουν χρονικό ορίζοντα ενεργοποίησης... Καλά κρασιά δηλαδή!

----------


## arxetypo

Αιτηση 09/10
SMS Ενεργοποιησης 23/11
Παραδοση εξολπλισμου 30/11
Ενεργοποιηση 03/12
Internet OK
IPTV OK
ΤΗΛΕΦΩΝΟ Εχω σημα στη γραμμη, οταν καλω βουιζει και το ιδιο οταν με καλουν

----------


## cnp5

> Αιτηση 09/10
> SMS Ενεργοποιησης 23/11
> Παραδοση εξολπλισμου 30/11
> Ενεργοποιηση 03/12
> Internet OK
> IPTV OK
> ΤΗΛΕΦΩΝΟ Εχω σημα στη γραμμη, οταν καλω βουιζει και το ιδιο οταν με καλουν


Σήμερα, αύριο το πολύ θα είναι και το τηλέφωνό σου ok  :Smile:  welcome  :Wink:

----------


## dimitrispm

Παίρνω την ΟΝ μου λένε ότι η καθυστέρηση οφείλετε στον ΟΤΕ. Από αυτόν εξαρτάται πότε θα κάνει τη φορητότητα για να ενεργοποιηθεί η γραμμή μου. Σήμερα πάιρνω τον ΟΤΕ (134) και μου λένε ότι βλέπουν την αίτηση για αλλαγή παρόχου και φορητότητας και ότι πλέον είναι θέμα της εταιρείας που έχω επιλέξει για το πότε θα γίνει η ενεργοποίηση. Έχουν περάσει 2 μήνες από τότε που έκανα την αίτηαη (8/10) και δεν έχει γίνει απολύτως τίποτα...
Μπορώ να κάνω κάτι εγώ; (Εκτός από το να περιμένω σαν ηλίθιος).
 Ή έστω μπορώ να μάθω τι συμβαίνει για να δω τι θα κάνω;

----------


## atheos71

> Αιτηση 09/10
> SMS Ενεργοποιησης 23/11
> Παραδοση εξολπλισμου 30/11
> Ενεργοποιηση 03/12
> Internet OK
> IPTV OK
> ΤΗΛΕΦΩΝΟ Εχω σημα στη γραμμη, οταν καλω βουιζει και το ιδιο οταν με καλουν


Αιτηση 19/09
SMS Ενεργοποιησης 01/10
Παραδοση εξολπλισμου 03/10
Ενεργοποιηση 09/10
Αντίστοιχα τα δικά μου.
Βλέποντας αυτά πίστεψα ανάλογα και σε καλές υπηρεσίες που όμως εξακολουθούν να έχουν προβλήματα.

----------


## NMaverick

Αίτηση 20-12-07, ενεργοποίηση 3-12-07 μετά 15 ημερολογιακές!!! Τηλέφωνο ok, ιντερνετ οκ (σαν σύνδεση και επικοινωνία).
Θέματα προς επίλυση:
1. Συγχρονισμός 10000 κάτω, 511 επάνω. Attainable 14,5mbps (1ο θέμα προς επίλυση), λύνεται με τηλέφωνο στο cc;
2. torrents. Αν βάλω τα συνήθη με 200 connections max, πέφτει σε 40κβ down, 60kb up και καθυστερεί και τις άλλες συνδέσεις (downloads) από 200kb ανά connection σε 100 (ταυτόχρονη δοκιμή με 2 ftp και ένα rapidshare τα οποία από 200kbps έπεσαν στα 100 μόλις ανέβηκε το utorrent). Αυτό πως λύνεται; Ίσως με port forwarding; Κανένας δυνατός server να δοκιμάσω κανένα download;
3. Τα 2 pcs μου επάνω στο pirelli με LAN δεν επικοινωνούν μεταξύ τους (ips 192.168.1.2 και 3 με dns/gateway 192.168.1.1) έχω κάτι λάθος;
4. Firmware δεν περιέχει την επιλογή firewall. Αναμονή αναβάθμισης;

Αυτά και θα ενημερώνω..
Νίκος


p.s. το ίδιο νήμα έγραψα και σε άλλο topic αλλά μετά είδα και τούτο και το έκανα copy/paste. Sorry

----------


## arroyo

aitisi 15/10............kai tipota allo...... :Evil: 

ti kanoume twra?  


sorry gia ta greeklish alla eimai internet cafe

----------


## Luckygastone21

Έχω κάνει αίτηση για υπηρεσία triple play από τις 09/10 και σήμερα, σχεδόν 2 μήνες μετά, ακόμα τίποτα. Στο My On δείχνει ότι οι διαδικασίες έχουν κολλήσει στον ΟΤΕ ( ναι καλά..., το πιστέψαμε!!).
Αυτήν την ώρα στέλνω το fax για ακύρωση, και αύριο κάνω αίτηση σε HOL! H οποία μέσα στο 2008 θα προσφέρει και iptv, προς το παρόν είναι σε στάδιο πιλοτικών δοκιμών. Το πακέτο που προσφέρει για double play είναι το καλύτερο. Ευτυχώς που άργησε η καταραμμένη η Οn! Αντίο On Telecoms!!!

----------


## papakion

> Έχω κάνει αίτηση για υπηρεσία triple play από τις 09/10 και σήμερα, σχεδόν 2 μήνες μετά, ακόμα τίποτα. Στο My On δείχνει ότι οι διαδικασίες έχουν κολλήσει στον ΟΤΕ ( ναι καλά..., το πιστέψαμε!!).
> Αυτήν την ώρα στέλνω το fax για ακύρωση, και αύριο κάνω αίτηση σε HOL! H οποία μέσα στο 2008 θα προσφέρει και iptv, προς το παρόν είναι σε στάδιο πιλοτικών δοκιμών. Το πακέτο που προσφέρει για double play είναι το καλύτερο. Ευτυχώς που άργησε η καταραμμένη η Οn! Αντίο On Telecoms!!!


Παντως για την ιστορία (φορ δε χεστορυ που λεμε) να ξερεις ότι στην Γλυφαδα εχουν πολλοιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιι θεματα με τις νεες ενεργοποιήσεις και ΝΑΙ οι περισσότερες οφείλονται στον ΟΤΕ.
Για την HO εχεις κανα link να δουμε οτι όντως το 2008 θα βγαλει IPTV? Θα ηταν ενδιαφερον να το δουμε. Εχει να πεσει γελιο τοτε στα νηματα της HOL για το cc!!!  :Clap:  :Clap:

----------


## Luckygastone21

Τώρα εδώ που τα λέμε όλες τα ίδια προβλήματα αντιμετωπίζουν λίγο ως πολύ, αλλά η On ειδικά δεν παλεύεται!!
εξάλλου από ότι έχω δει στο forum η HOL μοιάζει να έχει τα λιγότερα. Και η Forthnet καλή ήταν αλλά τελευταία με τόσους συνδρομητές που έβαλε crashαρε το σύστημα!

----------


## papajohn

Καλησπέρα,

Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω αν κανένας έχει ενεργοποιηθεί στην Ηλιούπολη τις τελευταίες 15 μέρες. Υποψιάζομαι πως τo ΑΚ εδώ είναι πλέον πλήρες...

----------


## polimnia_v

Συντομο ιστορικο για αλλη μια φορα:
15/9 Αιτηση για νεα τηλ. γραμμη
03/10 Παραλαβη εξοπλισμου
Απο τοτε εχω φαει μια απορριψη απ'τον ΟΤΕ χωρις αιτιολογια και εδω και 2 μηνες ακουω οτι καθυστερει ο ΟΤΕ.
Χθες μου έδωσαν τον αριθμό που θα έχω 211-70......
Το αστείο;
Όταν καλώ μου δείχνει οτι καλεί κανονικά, χωρίς βέβαια να χτυπάει η συσκευή...
Είναι δυνατόν να συμβαίνει αυτό;
Και βέβαι η γραμμή είναι νεκρή.
Γνωρίζει κανείς αν τώρα που έχω τον αριθμό τηλεφώνου μπορεί να με εξυπηρετήσει κάποιο τμήμα του ΟΤΕ π.χ το 134 μιας και δεν πρόκειται για φορητότητα αλλά για νέα τηλ.γραμμή;

----------


## papakion

τωρα Πολύμνια ειναι θέμα On να σε ενεργοποιήσει  :Whistle:

----------


## atheos71

Mάλλον καλείς στην ON να το διευθετήσουν :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## polimnia_v

> τωρα Πολύμνια ειναι θέμα On να σε ενεργοποιήσει


αφού μου είπαν ότι ο ΟΤΕ δεν έχει τελειώσει ακόμα τις εργασίες του...
λέτε να τα έχουν κάνει τόσο αχταρμά;
Δεν έχουν πάρει πρέφα ότι όλα οκ με τον ΟΤΕ ή σκόπιμα μου λένε ότι δεν έχει ολοκληρωθεί η διαδικασία απ' τον ΟΤΕ για να κερδίσουν χρόνο επειδή δεν προλαβαίνουν;
Ή μήπως όντως τελικά ο ΟΤΕ δεν έχει κατασκευάσει ακόμα τη γραμμή;

----------


## zErO_cOoL

> αφού μου είπαν ότι ο ΟΤΕ δεν έχει τελειώσει ακόμα τις εργασίες του...
> λέτε να τα έχουν κάνει τόσο αχταρμά;
> Δεν έχουν πάρει πρέφα ότι όλα οκ με τον ΟΤΕ ή σκόπιμα μου λένε ότι δεν έχει ολοκληρωθεί η διαδικασία απ' τον ΟΤΕ για να κερδίσουν χρόνο επειδή δεν προλαβαίνουν;
> Ή μήπως όντως τελικά ο ΟΤΕ δεν έχει κατασκευάσει ακόμα τη γραμμή;



Ό,τι λένε και σε μένα δηλαδή, που μπαίνω internet me Οn, δεν μπορούν να με πάρουν τηλ., αλλά κατα τ'αλλα δεν έχουν ολοκληρωθεί οι εργασίες.

Μ'αρεσει που στο CC λένε "Θα έχετε μπει πλήρως στο δίκτυό μας όταν σας έρθει sms!"
Αφού δεν ήρθε sms για το myOn, δεν ήρθε sms με εκτιμώμενη ημερομηνία ενεργοποίησης....γιατί να έρθει sms που να με καλωσορίζει??   :Thumb down:

----------


## kosnik

> Καλησπέρα,
> 
> Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω αν κανένας έχει ενεργοποιηθεί στην Ηλιούπολη τις τελευταίες 15 μέρες. Υποψιάζομαι πως τo ΑΚ εδώ είναι πλέον πλήρες...


Eγω στις 21-11,με το τσιγκελι κ παρακαλια.21 μερες απ τη στιγμη που η αιτηση πηγε σωστα στον οτε.Νετ και τηλεφωνο μια χαρα χωρις προβληματα.

----------


## dimitrispm

Επιτέλους  :Worthy: 

Με αίτηση από τις 8/10/07 σήμερα είμαι ΟΝ...
Λεπτομέρειες στις ''εντυπώσεις....''

----------


## jmarin

αχ ρε κατακαημενε papajohn...

πες μας τις τελευταιες εξελιξεις ρε!

----------


## brou

Update :
Αίτηση 16/10
Αφού κάλεσα ο ίδιος άπειρες φορές το cc της ON, με ενημερώνουν ότι η αίτηση στον ΟΤΕ έχει απορριφθεί λόγω λάθος στοιχείων (τώρα πως μπορεί να γίνει αυτό ενώ κάθε φορά που τους καλώ επιβεβαιώνω τα στοιχεία μου, θα σας γελάσω). Κανείς δε γνωρίζει να μου πεί ποιό είναι το πρόβλημα, το μόνο που ακούω κάθε φορά είναι η καραμέλα "Θα ειδοποιηθείτε με sms".Υπεύθυνος που να μπορεί να μου απαντήσει χωρίς να μου λέει βλακείες, δεν υπαρχει. Συμβουλές ευπρόσδεκτες, το όριο που έχω θέσει στον εαυτό μου είναι μέχρι την επόμενη βδομάδα, μετά θα σας πω εντυπώσεις απο τους υπόλοιπους παρόχους.

----------


## nickham

Το παραμυθι δίχως τέλος που λεει και το βιβλίο:

7/11/2007: Online αιτηση και αποστολή φαξ με όλα τα δικαιολογητικά.
25/11/2007: Περιβοήτο sms θα ενεργοποιηθεί η συνδεσή σας στις 28/11 (Δεν εχει ερθει ο εξοπλισμός ακόμα αλλα δεν πειράζει)
28/11/2007: Ενεργοποίηση γραμμής, τηλεφωνία ΟΝ εξοπλισμός ΟFF.Tηλεφωνικό ραντεβου>5/12
5/12/2007: Παραλαβή εξοπλισμού, συνδεσμολογία (τηλεφωνια ΟΝ τα υπολοιπα Off).

Διαδικασίες troubleshooting έχω πολυ υλικό να διαβάσω απο τα sticky του forum  :Wink: 


 :Twisted Evil:

----------


## eimaisofromo

Ε εσυ φίλε είσαι μια χαρά. Εισαι πλέον ΟΝ. Εγώ έκανα αίτηση στις 17/09/2007 για νέα γραμμή και ακόμη περιμένω. μου έχει έρθει ο εξοπλισμός αλλα μέχρι εκεί. Εχω πάρει ατελειωτα τηλέφωνα και παντα μου λένε οτι εντος της εβδομάδος θα μου αποσταλλεί sms κατι που δεν έχει γίνει ποτέ!! Μπορώ να κάνω κάτι αλλο μπας και γίνει τιποτε?

----------


## papakion

ΟμορφοςΕισαι   στη Γλυφαδα εισαι?

----------


## papajohn

> αχ ρε κατακαημενε papajohn...
> 
> πες μας τις τελευταιες εξελιξεις ρε!


Τι να πω και εγώ, τους βαρέθηκα και αυτούς όσο δε πάει...  :Evil: 

Μετά την τελευταία ακύρωση (22/11) κανείς δεν ξέρει το πως και το γιατί. Πήγα την Τρίτη στον ΟΤΕ στο δημαρχείο και είδα με τα μάτια μου τις έλεγε. Συγκεκριμένα φαινόταν ακύρωση με τον κωδικό: "υπάρχει ακυρωτικό record". Στο μαγαζί του ΟΤΕ κανείς δεν ήξερε τι σήμαινε το συγκεκριμένο μήνυμα λάθους (...) αλλα τελικά δεν τους κατηγορώ και πολύ γιατί αυτό το πληροφοριακό σύστημα που είδα να τρέχουν είναι το λιγότερο αχαρακτήριστο... Απο ότι μου είπαν το πιθανότερο είναι να πρόκειται για ακύρωση απο την πλευρα της ΟΝ διότι μάλλον θα τους γέμισε το κέντρο.

Τώρα στην ΟΝ το απόλυτο θέατρο του παραλόγου. Κανείς κλασικά δε ξέρει τίποτα. Έχω ακούσει τα πάντα, απο το ότι "το φτιαξα, σήμερα θα ενεργοποιηθείτε" μέχρι το "μα είναι δυνατόν να έχετε DSL απο την HOL πάνω απο ISDN γραμμή? Ειναι σωστό το πεδίο που σας βάλαμε και λέει ότι έχετε connx!"  :Respekt:  

Τα έχω δει γενικά όλα. Και δε ξέρω τι να κάνω. Την άλλη βδομάδα κλείνω πάλι το 3μηνο της αξιοπρέπειας και σκέφτομαι πολύ σοβαρά να ακυρώσω. Απο την άλλη δεν υπάρχει και τίποτα άλλο σε εναλλακτική επιλογή, οπότε και το ενδεχόμενο να περιμένω επ' άπειρο (αφού έχω DSL) είναι επίσης πολύ πιθανό...

----------


## eimaisofromo

> ΟμορφοςΕισαι   στη Γλυφαδα εισαι?


Οχι στους Αμπελοκηπους μένω. Γιατι τι σημασία έχει? Αφου έτσι και αλλιώς απο οσο καταλαβαίνω όλες οι περιοχές έχουνε θέματα με την on telecoms.

----------


## papakion

> Οχι στους Αμπελοκηπους μένω. Γιατι τι σημασία έχει? Αφου έτσι και αλλιώς απο οσο καταλαβαίνω όλες οι περιοχές έχουνε θέματα με την on telecoms.


όχι απαραίτητα... :Whistle:

----------


## nickham

Και εγώ Αμπελοκηπους είμαι και έχω και οπτική επάφη με το DSLAM  :Razz:  :Laughing: 

Τελικά εμένα παίξανε σχεδόν όλα το βραδυ και παρά το θόρυβο . Ισως ήμουν στις δοκιμές ακόμα.

----------


## eimaisofromo

Ναι το διάβασα οτι μένεις αμπελοκήπους και οτι σου έκαναν τη σύνδεση μέσα σε ένα μήνα. Εμένα μου εξηγείς γιατι έχουν κάνει σχεδόν τρείς μήνες και ακόμη περιμένω ενώ είμαστε στην ίδια περιοχή???  :Evil: 

Εχω κουραστεί πάρα πολύ με την όλη υπόθεση πάντως αλλα και πού να πάς? Αν πάω αλλού πάλι θα περάσω τα ιδια πάνω κάτω

----------


## polv

> Ναι το διάβασα οτι μένεις αμπελοκήπους και οτι σου έκαναν τη σύνδεση μέσα σε ένα μήνα. Εμένα μου εξηγείς γιατι έχουν κάνει σχεδόν τρείς μήνες και ακόμη περιμένω ενώ είμαστε στην ίδια περιοχή??? 
> 
> Εχω κουραστεί πάρα πολύ με την όλη υπόθεση πάντως αλλα και πού να πάς? Αν πάω αλλού πάλι θα περάσω τα ιδια πάνω κάτω


Μήπως έχεις ζητήσει νέα γραμμή;

----------


## eimaisofromo

Ναι έχω ζητήσει νέα γραμμή αλλα δε νομίζω να δικαιολογείται καθυστέρηση τριων μηνων για κατι τετοιο, ειδικά οταν αυτοί σου λένε οτι ολα θα είναι ετοιμα εντος 30 εργάσιμων.

----------


## polv

> Ναι έχω ζητήσει νέα γραμμή αλλα δε νομίζω να δικαιολογείται καθυστέρηση τριων μηνων για κατι τετοιο, ειδικά οταν αυτοί σου λένε οτι ολα θα είναι ετοιμα εντος 30 εργάσιμων.


Δες την υπογραφή μου και θα καταλάβεις

----------


## nickham

Και ένας άλλος γνωστός μου στην περιοχή μεσα σε 20-25 ημερολογιακές ηταν ενεργοποιημένος.

Δεν γνωρίζω πόσο πραγμάτικα χρειάζεται η κατασκευή νέας γραμμής και ποιοι εμπλέκονται σε αυτό.

Δεν σου αναφέρουν τιποτα στο τηλέφωνο σε ποιο στάδιο είναι τι φταιει κτλ? 

Οχι ότι θα είναι παντα αληθεια αλλα τι δικαιολογία χρησιμοποιούν?

----------


## dimitrispm

Από ότι έχω καταλάβει στο τηλεφωνικό κέντρο δεν έχουν εικόνα σε ποια φάση βρίσκεται η κάθε αίτηση και κυρίως αυτές που καθυστερούν. Εμένα τη Δευτέρα μου έλεγαν ότι υπάρχει πρόβλημα με ΟΤΕ και τη φορητότητα και ότι πρέπει να κάνω ακόμα λίγες ημέρες υπομονή και την Τρίτη συνδέθηκα (με αίτηση από 8/10)... Σου λένε ότι βλέπουμε κι εμείς στο myON...

----------


## eimaisofromo

παιδια εγω στο my on δε βλέπω τίποτε, μονίμως εχει εργασίες του ΟΤΕ. τους έχω πάρει τρεις φορες ή καλυτερα τρεις ηταν οι φορες που πίσμωσα και περίμενα πολύ ωρα μεχρι να μου βγεί κάποιος στη γραμμή και τις τρείς φορές μου είπανε οτι εντός της εβδομάδος θα μου αποσταλλει msn με λεπτομέρειες ενεργοποίησης, κουραφεξαλα λέω εγώ!!!

........Auto merged post: eimaisofromo added 13 Minutes and 22 Seconds later........

Μολις τους ξαναπήρα, βγήκε γραμμή με τη μία, δε το πίστευα, η διάθεση μου προς στιγμή έφτοιαξε αλλα μόλις μου είπε οτι η αίτηση μου ακυρωθηκε απο τον ΟΤΕ λόγω λανθασμένων στοιχείων τα πήρα. Κάναμε επιβεβαίωση στοιχείων, ήταν τα ίδια εννοειται. Η αίτηση μου επαναξετάζεται λοιπόν οπότε λογικά μέσα Φλεβάρη θα έχω πάλι νέα!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Καλα να δώ τι άλλο θα μου πούνε...

----------


## ZhenXlogic

20/10 Υποβολη Online Αιτισης (Ανενεργος Βροχος)
20/10 Αποστολη Αιτισης με Φαχ
24/11 Παραλαβη Εξοπλησμου

Ενεργοποιηση ποτε??????? ο?ε?ο?  :Mad:  θα την εχω πριν τα χρειστουγενα????
Στο MyON ολα 'Τικ' πλιν του ΟΤΕ & εξοπλησμου (παρολο που τον εχω λαβει)

----------


## nickham

To my on εχει ενα μικροοοο lag. Εμένα είναι ακομα στις εργασίες ΟΤΕ και αποστολή εξοπλισμού ενω έχω ενεργοποιηθει απο 28 και πηρα εξοπλισμό χθες.

Η μήπως δεν έχω ενεργοποιηθεί και νομίζω οτι μιλάω τζαμπα εξωτερικο  :Thinking:  :ROFL:

----------


## turbojugend_gr

Είναι γενικό φαινόμενο η καθυστέρηση αυτού του πίνακα...
Ίσως είναι ο τρόπος της εταιρίας ότι σε περιμένει πολύ "περίμενε" μαζί τους... (περίμενε στην αναμονή, περίμενε χωρίς τηλέφωνο, περίμενε να κατέβει με τις άθλιες ταχύτητες κτλ).  :Evil:

----------


## goddesszoi

Αγάλι αγάλι γίνεται η αγουρίδα μέλι!!!!!! :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## marioscs

> Ναι έχω ζητήσει νέα γραμμή αλλα δε νομίζω να δικαιολογείται καθυστέρηση τριων μηνων για κατι τετοιο, ειδικά οταν αυτοί σου λένε οτι ολα θα είναι ετοιμα εντος 30 εργάσιμων.


Κι εγώ Αμπελόκηπους είμαι. Είχα κάνει αίτηση 14/11, και 29/11 ήμουν ενεργοποιημένος (χωρίς εξοπλισμό , αλλά  έστω). Επίσης την ίδια μέρα μαζί μου, ενεργοποιήθηκε και ένας "γείτονας", που είχε κάνει αίτηση 2 βδομάδες πριν από μένα. Και επίσης, ένας άλλος "γείτονας", έκανε αίτηση για καινούρια γραμμή, περίπου τέλος Αυγούστου / αρχές του Σεπτέμβρη, και ακόμη περιμένει.... τον Άη Βασίλη...

Απ' ότι καταλαβαίνεις, δε παίζει ρόλο η περιοχή..

Ρόλο ίσως έπαιξε το ότι είχα conn-x και όχι κάτι άλλο, και γι' αυτό να μην είχα τον κίνδυνο να με καθυστερήσει άλλη εταιρία όσον αφορά τη διακοπή του προηγούμενου πακέτου dsl μου.

Υπομονή λοιπόν... :/

----------


## dim236

Μακρια απο την ΟΝ.
Ειναι ψευτες,τους περιμενω εδω και 4 μηνες να κοιταξουνε το προβλημα που εχω με τη συνδεση και ακομα ερχονται.
Τι εμαιλ τους στειλει,τι τηλεφωνα τους εχω παρει ,τιποτααααααα......"χαμπαρι ο Τρυφωνας"!!!!!!!
Εχω φτασει στο σημειο να μη πληρωνω τους λογαριασμους και δε με ενοχλουνε καθολου,ειναι ζωα.
Και τωρα θελουνε και αλλους συνδρομητες ,λογικο βεβαια γιατι οτι προλαβουνε να παρουνε παιρνουνε  απο τους καινουργιους πελατες (τελη ενεργοποιησης και κανα 2-3 παγια) μεχρι να τους μαθουνε και αυτοι.
Παιδια μακρια γιατι θα ταλαιπωρηθητε χωρις λογο.

----------


## paixthsss

> Και ένας άλλος γνωστός μου στην περιοχή μεσα σε 20-25 ημερολογιακές ηταν ενεργοποιημένος.
> 
> Δεν γνωρίζω πόσο πραγμάτικα χρειάζεται η κατασκευή νέας γραμμής και ποιοι εμπλέκονται σε αυτό.
> 
> Δεν σου αναφέρουν τιποτα στο τηλέφωνο σε ποιο στάδιο είναι τι φταιει κτλ? 
> 
> Οχι ότι θα είναι παντα αληθεια αλλα τι δικαιολογία χρησιμοποιούν?


Είναι γνωστό εδώ και πολύ καιρό ότι οι νέες γραμμές σε όλες τις εταιρίες πλην ΟΤΕ αργούν. Δεν παραδίδονται γρήγορα ανενεργοί βρόχοι. Τόσο κάνει. Πρέπει να είσαι τυχερός να ενεργοποιηθείς γρήγορα.

----------


## eimaisofromo

Σοβαρά ρε παιδιά? Δηλαδή συνέφερε να είχα κάνει νέα γραμμή με τον ΟΤΕ και μετά να είχα κάνει αίτηση στην ΟΝ?

Ποσοι έχουν κάνει αίτηση για νέα γραμμή? Και ποιά η κατάληξη τους?

----------


## papakion

Μια φίλη στη Γλυφαδα (νέα αιτηση-νεα γραμμή) απο 25/9 και ακόοοοοοοοοοοοοοομα

----------


## erateinos

> Μια φίλη στη Γλυφαδα (νέα αιτηση-νεα γραμμή) απο 25/9 και ακόοοοοοοοοοοοοοομα


μπορεί να περνάνε FTTH στην Γλυφάδα  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 


*Spoiler:*




			fiber to the home

----------


## papakion

Μπα Μάρκο, ουτε CTTH δεν μπορουν να περάσουν εκει  :ROFL: 


*Spoiler:*




			CCTH Copper To The Home  :Smile:

----------


## erateinos

> Μπα Μάρκο, ουτε CTTH δεν μπορουν να περάσουν εκει 
> 
> 
> *Spoiler:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			CCTH Copper To The Home


κακίες  :ROFL: 
το δορυφορικό ίντερνετ θα μας σώσει (κάποτε)  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## papakion

Ενα μονο σε σωζει για να εχεις καλές υπηρεσίες...να γινεις ο ιδιος ΤΠ (Τηλεπικοινωνικός Παροχος)... και γρηγορα θα παιζεις, και δεν θα σου φωναζεις αν κοπηκε το internet ή το τηλέφωνο και δεν θα σου πληρωνεις συνδρομή :P

----------


## polimnia_v

Ἐχω την εντύπωση οτι πρέπει να κατέχω το ρεκόρ αναμονής............
15/9 κι ακόμα περιμένω χωρίς κανένα νεότερο...............
Ευτυχώς τουλάχιστον θα έχω μια καλή δικαιολογία να μην πάρω κανέναν τα Χριστούγεννα για ευχές......

----------


## papakion

Υπάρχουν και αλλοι σαν και σενα αγαπητη Πολύμνια....

----------


## polv

> Ἐχω την εντύπωση οτι πρέπει να κατέχω το ρεκόρ αναμονής............
> 15/9 κι ακόμα περιμένω χωρίς κανένα νεότερο...............
> Ευτυχώς τουλάχιστον θα έχω μια καλή δικαιολογία να μην πάρω κανέναν τα Χριστούγεννα για ευχές......


Κρ'ιμα και εγώ που νόμιζα ότι θα είμαι πρωταθλητής..... :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad:  :Closed topic: 
Δες την υπογραφή μου.

----------


## polimnia_v

> Κρ'ιμα και εγώ που νόμιζα ότι θα είμαι πρωταθλητής.....
> Δες την υπογραφή μου.



μπαααααααα....εστω και για 4 ημερες, κατέχω τα ινια....
σήμερα δεν άντεξα άλλο...έκανα αιτηση σε άλλο πάροχο...
όποιος ερθει πρώτος...ο άλλος ακυρώνεται...Δε θα πεθάνουμε κιολας για την ΟΝ...
Έχει κι αλλού πορτοκαλιές....ελπίζω μονάχα να κάνουν γρήγορα πορτοκάλια και να μη μου πάρει κάνα τρίμηνο πάλι...Δε θα την παλέψω.

----------


## atheos71

Aκόμα στην αναμονή; :Drunk: 

........Auto merged post: atheos71 added 4 Minutes and 9 Seconds later........




> Κρ'ιμα και εγώ που νόμιζα ότι θα είμαι πρωταθλητής.....
> Δες την υπογραφή μου.


Κι εγώ πριν altec είχα(1 mbit μόνο).Είπα να πάω πιο ψηλά.
Μόνο που η κατάσταση κατάντησε ασανσέρ.Πάνω-κάτω οι
ταχύτητες , αστάθεια κτλ.Ίσως συμβαίνει για καλό η
αργοπορία :What..?:

----------


## goddesszoi

> μπαααααααα....εστω και για 4 ημερες, κατέχω τα ινια....
> σήμερα δεν άντεξα άλλο...έκανα αιτηση σε άλλο πάροχο...
> όποιος ερθει πρώτος...ο άλλος ακυρώνεται...Δε θα πεθάνουμε κιολας για την ΟΝ...
> Έχει κι αλλού πορτοκαλιές....ελπίζω μονάχα να κάνουν γρήγορα πορτοκάλια και να μη μου πάρει κάνα τρίμηνο πάλι...Δε θα την παλέψω.




Off Topic


		Κ σε ποιόν έκανες αίτηση;;Αν επιτέπεται!!Γιατί εμένα μέχρι να με ενεργοποιήσει η ον με έπαιρναν καθημερινά τηλέφωνο από την HOL κ όλως περιέργως μόλις ενεργοποιήθηκα(από την Ον)σταμάτησαν!!! :Wink:

----------


## polimnia_v

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Κ σε ποιόν έκανες αίτηση;;Αν επιτέπεται!!Γιατί εμένα μέχρι να με ενεργοποιήσει η ον με έπαιρναν καθημερινά τηλέφωνο από την HOL κ όλως περιέργως μόλις ενεργοποιήθηκα(από την Ον)σταμάτησαν!!!



Στην ΝΕΤΟΝΕ έκανα....
Εμένα η HOL ούτε που με έχει ενοχλήσει ποτέ....

----------


## erateinos

> Εμένα η HOL ούτε που με έχει ενοχλήσει ποτέ....


έχουν μια διακριτικότητα (ο παλιός μου πάροχος, ήμουν με 4ΜΒ πριν έρθω στην ΟΝ )   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## goddesszoi

> έχουν μια διακριτικότητα (ο παλιός μου πάροχος, ήμουν με 4ΜΒ πριν έρθω στην ΟΝ )


Ναι από διακριτικότητα άλλο τίποτα!!!!!

Mr erateinos( :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz: ) κ εμένα ο προηγούμενος πάροχος ήταν η Hol κ επί 10 μέρες με έπαιρνε τηλ κ ένας διαφορετικός υπάλληλος( :Rant: ) μην γνωρίζοντας ότι με είχε καλέσει ένας προηγούμενος!!! :Thumb down:  :Thumb down:  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## trapezus

Δείτε και εδώ.
Εντός της εβδομάδος ενεργοποιούμαι στην ΝΕΤΟΝΕ μετα απο 30ήμερη προσπάθεια συννενόησης με την HOL.

----------


## papajohn

> Ἐχω την εντύπωση οτι πρέπει να κατέχω το ρεκόρ αναμονής............
> 15/9 κι ακόμα περιμένω χωρίς κανένα νεότερο...............
> Ευτυχώς τουλάχιστον θα έχω μια καλή δικαιολογία να μην πάρω κανέναν τα Χριστούγεννα για ευχές......


Σε ισοφαρίζω, 15/9 και εγώ αίτηση και ακόμα τίοποτα!  :Cool: 
Τέσπα, αυριο είναι η ημέρα της κρίσεως, θα τους πάρω πάλι τηλέφωνο!  :Evil:

----------


## kpf3

Ιδού λοιπόν το ΠΑΝΕΛΛΗΝΙΟ ΡΕΚΟΡ (και αφού είναι πανελλήνιο, άρα είναι και ΠΑΓΚΟΣΜΙΟ...):

02/02/07: Αίτηση για "όλα σε ένα" με φορητότητα στο Βύρωνα (που ήταν ήδη "ΟΝ" από τότε)
27/03/07: Παραλαβή εξοπλισμού (65 ευρώ)
01/05/07: Διακοπή τηλεφωνικής σύνδεσης ΟΤΕ
29/10/07: Μερική ενεργοποίηση (ίντερνετ 6mbps, iptv χάλια, τηλέφωνο χωρίς εισερχόμενες)

Δηλαδή, αναμονή: 9 ΜΗΝΕΣ ΠΑΡΑ 4 ΗΜΕΡΕΣ (από τους οποίους 6 ΜΗΝΕΣ ΧΩΡΙΣ ΚΑΘΟΛΟΥ ΤΗΛΕΦΩΝΟ).

Φυσικά εάν γράψω όλη την ιστορία αυτών των 9 μηνών, θα βγάλω βιβλίο.... (να πω μόνο το καλύτερο ίσως σημείο, όπου αφού αδυνατούσαν να κάνουν τη φορητότητα του παλιού μου αριθμού με είχαν προωθήσει για νέο αριθμό, και όταν επιτέλους μετά από 9 μήνες ήρθε ο τεχνικός να συνδέσει τον νέο αριθμό, βρήκε.... τον παλιό ενεργοποιημένο στο κουτί!!! Κόντεψε να πέσει από τη σκάλα απ'το σοκ.... - Α, και όλον αυτό τον καιρό μου έρχονται κανονικά λογαριασμοί του ΟΤΕ με το πάγιο....)

Και φυσικά σήμερα, πάνω από 10 μήνες από την αίτηση, ακόμα δεν έχω εισερχόμενες κλήσεις, και φυσικά κανένας δεν ασχολείται... Και περιμένουν ότι θα τους πληρώσω τον πρώτο λογαριασμό σε λίγο... Ναι καλά!...
Εγώ το τηλέφωνο το εννοώ όπως το εννούσαν και πριν πάνω από ένα αιώνα, δηλαδή εκτός από το να παίρνεις τηλέφωνο, να μπορούν να σε παίρνουν κι όλας. Εάν με ενημερώσουν ότι αυτοί το τηλέφωνο το εννοούν αλλιώς, τότε εντάξει, να τους πληρώσω όσα θέλουν. Αρκεί να μου το πουν.

Εάν κάποιος έχει καλύτερο χρόνο από τους 9 μήμες παρά 4 ημέρες από την αίτηση ως την ενεργοποίηση (και 6 μήνες με νεκρό τηλέφωνο!), ας μου το πει για να μου φύγει αυτό το... βάρος του παγκόσμιου πρωταθλητή!

Θα ήθελα σε αυτό το σημείο να ευχαριστήσω την On Telecoms, γιατί χωρίς αυτήν σίγουρα δεν θα μπορούσα σήμερα να βρίσκομαι σε αυτή τη θέση.

PS: Επόμενος στόχος: το 12μηνο (2/2/08) για να έχω και τη φοβερή εφεύρεση των εισερχόμενων κλήσεων! (πολύ δύσκολο το βλέπω βέβαια...)

PS2: Για όσους αναρωτιούνται γιατί δεν ακύρωνα την αίτηση, να πω απλά ότι ΠΙΣΤΕΥΑ ότι μπορούσα να το πετύχω αυτό το ρεκόρ, πίστευα στην On, και να που δικαιώθηκα!!! Να την ευχαριστήσω για άλλη μια φορά...


ΜΟΝΟ ΣΤΟ ΕΛΛΑΝΤΑ...................

----------


## CMS

:Stunned:  :Stunned: 

That's incredible ... :Crazy:  :Crazy: 

Αλήθεια ...ήσουν πολύ ευγενικός ...

Καταγγελία δεν έκανες ποτέ ? για το RUO τους μίλησες ?

Χαρά στο κουράγιο σου ...

----------


## Avesael

Χαρά στο κουράγιο σου όντως, φίλε!

----------


## kpf3

> Καταγγελία δεν έκανες ποτέ ? για το RUO τους μίλησες ?



Φυσικά και έκανα, δύο καταγγελίες σε όλους τους "αρμόδιους" φορείς...
Στη πρώτη απάντησαν άλλα'ντ'άλλων, και με τη δεύτερη πολύ απλά ΔΕΝ ασχολήθηκαν καν!...
Προφανώς έχουν τόσα "μέσα" σε δημόσιο τομέα και ΟΤΕ, που δεν καταλαβαίνουν από καταγγελίες... Οπότε δεν έκρινα σκόπιμο να προχωρήσω και σε άλλες...

----------


## marioscs

καλά για το χρόνο ίσως κάποιος από vivodi να συναγωνίζεται ...

μόνο εκεί ΙΣΩΣ. Πάντως από τη στιγμή που δε δουλεύει η IPTV τότε πολύ ευγενικά, να τους πεις να στο φτιάξουνε (να σου ανεβάσουν κάπως τη ταχύτητα που συγχρονίζεις ) αλλιώς θα αναγκαστούν να σου "κόψουν" την υπηρεσία της τηλεόρασης, και να χρεώνεσαι 32ευρώ / μήνα.

αλήθεια, εγώ έχω απορία... πόσους φίλους σου θα προτείνεις στην ΟΝ?  :Whistle: 

 :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## dimitris_74

εχουν κανει αιτηση δυο φιλοι μου δυστηχως και με δικια μου προτροπη για ον και ενω εγω εχω ενεργοποιηθεί κανονικα και /οι δύο ειναι off σχεδον ενα μηνα.
στον ενα του εκαναν φορητοτητα, και μετα απο μερες συγχρονισε το μοντεμ αλλα στην ταχυτητα του οτε 192/768. τελικα μετα απο μερικες μερες λειτουργησε κανονικα το adsl κομματι αλλα αντι για ον εχει παλι οτε χωρις να εχει κάνει καμμια κινηση για διακοπή.
ο αλλος ειναι χωρις τηλέφωνο και νετ απο την αρχη εως και σημερα.

στον εναν λεν οτι ο οτε εχει κανει μπαχαλο τις ενεργοποιήσεις και γιαυτό δεν εχει ενεργοποιηθεί και στον αλλο οτι εχουν προβλημα γιατι ηταν isdn η συνδεση του και εχουν προβληματα κατα την αλλαγή σε pstn

το αποτελεσμα ειναι και για τους δυο κοινό. χωρις τηλέφωνο, χωρίς ιντερνετ, και νευρα σπασμένα.

υπαρχει αλλος απο αυτες τις περιοχές που να εχει τετοια προβλήματα?


προτασεις για το πως θα το χειριστούν?

----------


## polimnia_v

> Ιδού λοιπόν το ΠΑΝΕΛΛΗΝΙΟ ΡΕΚΟΡ (και αφού είναι πανελλήνιο, άρα είναι και ΠΑΓΚΟΣΜΙΟ...):
> 
> 02/02/07: Αίτηση για "όλα σε ένα" με φορητότητα στο Βύρωνα (που ήταν ήδη "ΟΝ" από τότε)
> 27/03/07: Παραλαβή εξοπλισμού (65 ευρώ)
> 01/05/07: Διακοπή τηλεφωνικής σύνδεσης ΟΤΕ
> 29/10/07: Μερική ενεργοποίηση (ίντερνετ 6mbps, iptv χάλια, τηλέφωνο χωρίς εισερχόμενες)
> 
> Δηλαδή, αναμονή: 9 ΜΗΝΕΣ ΠΑΡΑ 4 ΗΜΕΡΕΣ (από τους οποίους 6 ΜΗΝΕΣ ΧΩΡΙΣ ΚΑΘΟΛΟΥ ΤΗΛΕΦΩΝΟ).
> 
> ...



Απλά Απίστευτο!!!!
Ειλικρινά χαρά στα κουράγια σου!
Ελλάδα του 21ου αιώνα............
Τι να πει κανείς?
Μπροστά στα επιτεύγματα των εμπλεκόμενων εταιριών εμείς οφείλουμε να σωπάσουμε!
Μιλάνε άλλωστε τα έργα και οι πράξεις τους απο μόνα τους!
Συγχαρητήρια πάντως για την ψυχραιμία σου...Πολλοί θα είχαν σπάσει τα γραφεία τους ή το λιγότερο θα είχαν υπαναχωρήσει....

----------


## Tem

καλύτερα στην αναμονή παρα με προβλήματα τιβί  :Razz:

----------


## captain556

Σημερα μόλις συμπλήρωσα και γω την αίτηση και την έστειλα με fax.
Λετε να εχω ενεργοποιηθή μέχρι τα επόμενα χριστούγεννα?  :Razz:

----------


## giwrgosth

> Σημερα μόλις συμπλήρωσα και γω την αίτηση και την έστειλα με fax.
> Λετε να εχω ενεργοποιηθή μέχρι τα επόμενα χριστούγεννα?


Μπα τουλάχιστον στον τομέα αυτό η ΟΝ τα πάει καλά. Με το νέο έτος θα είσαι ΟΝ, ή OFF, όπως το δει κανείς  :Razz:

----------


## kpf3

> αλήθεια, εγώ έχω απορία... πόσους φίλους σου θα προτείνεις στην ΟΝ?



Α, μην ανησυχείς για αυτό! Την έχω...... "προτείνει" σε ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΛΟΥΣ φίλους μου!!!  :Wink: 
Στον τομέα αυτό ήμουν πολύ δραστήριος..  :Twisted Evil:  Πιστεύω ότι έχουν μείνει ευχαριστημένοι στην On από εμένα στο θέμα αυτό, όπως έχω μείνει κι εγώ ευχαριστημένος από αυτούς σε όλα τα υπόλοιπα!  :Wink: 

........Auto merged post: kpf3 added 9 Minutes and 21 Seconds later........




> Συγχαρητήρια πάντως για την ψυχραιμία σου...Πολλοί θα είχαν σπάσει τα γραφεία τους ή το λιγότερο θα είχαν υπαναχωρήσει....


Ευχαριστώ! 
Να μην ξεχνάμε ότι ο πρωταθλητισμός απαιτεί υπομονή και επιμονή. Το ρεκόρ αυτό λοιπόν επιτεύχθηκε με πολλή υπομονή και επιμονή, και φυσικά με την αμέριστη συμπαράσταση και βοήθεια της On, την οποία θα ήθελα και πάλι να ευχαριστήσω σε αυτό το σημείο. Το παγκόσμιο αυτό ρεκόρ εξάλλου ανήκει και στους δυο μας!!!

 :Laughing:

----------


## trapezus

> Ιδού λοιπόν το ΠΑΝΕΛΛΗΝΙΟ ΡΕΚΟΡ (και αφού είναι πανελλήνιο, άρα είναι και ΠΑΓΚΟΣΜΙΟ...):
> 
> 02/02/07: Αίτηση για "όλα σε ένα" με φορητότητα στο Βύρωνα (που ήταν ήδη "ΟΝ" από τότε)
> 27/03/07: Παραλαβή εξοπλισμού (65 ευρώ)
> 01/05/07: Διακοπή τηλεφωνικής σύνδεσης ΟΤΕ
> 29/10/07: Μερική ενεργοποίηση (ίντερνετ 6mbps, iptv χάλια, τηλέφωνο χωρίς εισερχόμενες)
> 
> Δηλαδή, αναμονή: 9 ΜΗΝΕΣ ΠΑΡΑ 4 ΗΜΕΡΕΣ (από τους οποίους 6 ΜΗΝΕΣ ΧΩΡΙΣ ΚΑΘΟΛΟΥ ΤΗΛΕΦΩΝΟ).
> 
> ...


Δυστυχώς δεν είσαι.9 μήνες και 17 ημέρες. :Respekt:

----------


## kpf3

> Δυστυχώς δεν είσαι.9 μήνες και 17 ημέρες.



ΥΠΟΚΛΙΝΟΜΑΙ!!!  :Worthy: 


Οταν βρεθεί και ο τρίτος του βάθρου, να κανονίσουμε τα διαδικαστικά για την απονομή...
 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## GEOGEPL

Απο Αγιους Αναργυρους, η γραμμη ανοικει στο κεντρο του Καματερου.
Αιτηση 31/10
Τηλεφωνο 18/11
Επισημα με ΣΜΣ 22/11
Εξοπλισμος 24/11
Ταχυτητα 10236/511
Προβληματα κανα 10 λεπτο νεκρο τηλ και ιντ καθημερινος απογευματακι συνηθως.
Δεν ειχαμε μεινει χωρις τηλ καθολου, περασε αυτοματα απο τη μια εταιρεια στην αλλη.
Δεν ειχαμε αναγνωριση. 5€ στο 13801.
Δεν δουλευε η αποκριψη. >> >> >>.
Δεν εχουμε 1024 οπως οι περισσοτεροι. Να παν να γ........ Δεν κσαναπερνω το 13801.
Και αυτα μια χαρα ειναι.
Απλα πρεπει να εισαι πολυ Cool για να συνεννοηθεις μαζι τους.
Δεν πεζονται στην επικοινωνια στο τηλ, δεν καταλαβαινουν απλες εννοιες, πχ αποκριψη.
Στα δεκα τηλ θα συννενοηθεις τη μια. Καθε τηλ απο 1:30'...
Γινεσαι επιλυπτικος στο τελος..............................................................................

----------


## atheos71

Μην τους κατηγορούμε τους ανθρώπους.Έχουν ενεργοποιήσει και γρήγορα συνδέσεις!
Αν μάντευα τα χάλια που βλέπω ,θα ήθελα κι εγώ μακρά περίοδο αναμονής(σιιιιιίγουρα θα τους
περίμενα :Shoot:  )

........Auto merged post: atheos71 added 1 Minutes and 26 Seconds later........




> ΥΠΟΚΛΙΝΟΜΑΙ!!! 
> 
> 
> Οταν βρεθεί και ο τρίτος του βάθρου, να κανονίσουμε τα διαδικαστικά για την απονομή...


Χρυσό κι αργυρό μετάλλιο!Ψάχνουμε για το χάλκινο.

----------


## turbojugend_gr

> Απο Αγιους Αναργυρους, η γραμμη ανοικει στο κεντρο του Καματερου.
> Αιτηση 31/10
> Τηλεφωνο 18/11
> Επισημα με ΣΜΣ 22/11
> Εξοπλισμος 24/11
> Ταχυτητα 10236/511
> Προβληματα κανα 10 λεπτο νεκρο τηλ και ιντ καθημερινος απογευματακι συνηθως.
> Δεν ειχαμε μεινει χωρις τηλ καθολου, περασε αυτοματα απο τη μια εταιρεια στην αλλη.
> Δεν ειχαμε αναγνωριση. 5€ στο 13801.
> ...


 :Respekt:  :Worthy:

----------


## polv

:One thumb up:  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up: 


>

----------


## ZhenXlogic

Και ναι σινεχιζω ακομα να περιμενω... την @!#%!@ μικτονομιση & την ενεργοποιηση! Η καθιστερηση εμαφανιζεται απο τιν πλευρα του ΟΤΕ ο οποιος δεν εχει δοσι ακομα τον Νουμερο Βροχου με αιτιση 20/10/2007 και παραλαβη εξοπλησμου στης 24/11/2007, αυτη τη βδομαδα τους εχω τρελανη στα τηλεφωνα 2 τηλεφωνα τουλαχιστον την μερα η απαντιση τους θα επαναπροοθισουμαι αμεσα την αιτιση σας οστε να μας δοθει ο αριθμος τωρα τι να πω τους πιστευω και κανω υπομονη...  :Sorry:

----------


## mikro_peponi

παιδιά εγώ είμαι σε vivodi αλλά ένας φίλος μου έκανε 1/12 την αίτηση στην On και τον πήραν την εβδομάδα αυτή και του είπαν σε 20 εργάσιμες. Δάφνη κόμβος. Λέτε να ισχύσει? Οι παλιότεροι δώστε τα φώτα σας

----------


## omada_pyravlos

Τόσο πάει, 20 μέρες. Μέχρι και 15 έχουμε διαβάσει εδω μέσα

----------


## grphoto

Γενικα οι ενεργοποιησεις πεφτουν στην ΟΝ πολυ γρηγορα (ακριβως το αντιθετο με την VIVODI των 5-6 μηνων) πραγματικα μυστηριο  :Thinking: 

Οι 15-20 ημερες ισχυουν σε παρα πολυ κοσμο, απο κει και περα η αποσταση απο το dslam ειναι καθοριστικη για να εχει και τις νεες υπηρεσιες χωρις προβληματα.

----------


## dimitris_74

σε συνέχεια αυτού του ποστ.
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...postcount=3788

ο ενας φίλος μου απεκτησε τηλέφωνο αυτος που δεν ειχε τιποτα μεχρι τωρα.

ηρθε τεχνικος απο την ον ειδε την γραμμη και δεν βρήκε τιποτα και στο καπακι παιρνει ο φιλος μου τηλέφωνο εναν γνωστο στον οτε και σε 5 λεπτα ειχε τηλέφωνο κανονικα απο την on.

internet βεβαια ακομα δεν εχει γιατι προφανως η γραμμη του ειναι σε μαυρη τρύπα. 
ο αλλος ακομα περιμένει

----------


## atheos71

> Γενικα οι ενεργοποιησεις πεφτουν στην ΟΝ πολυ γρηγορα (ακριβως το αντιθετο με την VIVODI των 5-6 μηνων) πραγματικα μυστηριο 
> 
> Οι 15-20 ημερες ισχυουν σε παρα πολυ κοσμο, απο κει και περα η αποσταση απο το dslam ειναι καθοριστικη για να εχει και τις νεες υπηρεσιες χωρις προβληματα.


Έχεις δίκιο στο θέμα των ενεργοποιήσεων ,αλλά και των χρεώσεων ότι λειτουργούν σωστά
στο μεγαλύτερο ποσοστό τους(και για τη VIVODI εκ πείρας το λέω).

----------


## polimnia_v

Καλημέρα...
Ετσι για να γελάσουμε λίγο!
Ηρθε η απάντηση της ΟΝ στην καταγγελεία μου.
Μου λέει οτι έχω ενεργοποιηθεί κι οτι όλα λειτουργούν μια χαρά!
Σαφώς οι τύποι με κοροϊδεύουν!
Απάντησαν για την 1 απ'τις δύο συνδέσεις που έχω στο όνομα μου, αυτήν που βρίσκεται στο πατρικό μου και που φυσικά δεν είναι η προβληματική.
Αυτή για την οποία έκανα καταγγελεία αφορά το σπίτι που μένω εγώ και εδώ και 3 μήνες κ κάτι περιμένω να ενεργοποιηθεί!
Απιστευτοι;
Θρασύτατοι;

----------


## trellosballas

Καλησπέρα!

Στις 9/12 έκανα αίτηση στην Ον για το πακέτο όλα σε ένα. μέχρι σήμερα 18/12 παρακολουθώ την ιστοσελίδα και στην επιλογή που δείχνει την πρόοδο έχει ακόμα επεξεργασία από την ον.

Όσοι κάνατε αίτηση στο παρελθόν, πόσο καιρό κράτησε αυτή η διαδικασία του ελέγχου των στοιχείων, μέχρι να σταλεί η αίτηση στον ΟΤΕ;

Σας ευχαριστώ

----------


## papakion

Καλού κακού, κάνε ένα τηλέφωνο στο cc, να δεις τι γινεται με την αίτηση σου. Συνηθως τα σφυράκια αργουν να ενημερωθούν... :Whistle: 
 :Welcome:

----------


## nickham

Δες το thread : Χρονος ενεργοποιησης λιγο πιο κατω....

Γυρω στις 20 μερες παιρνει ΑΝ ολα παν καλα ομως....

----------


## grphoto

Συνηθως εκει κολλαει αρκετες φορες, το θεμα ειναι οτι χωρις να θελω να σε στεναχωρησω μαλλον πρεπει να εισαι ιδιαιτερα υπομονετικος αυτην την περιοδο, σε ολους τους παροχους λογω εορτων πεφτουν οι απιστευτες αιτησεις και το πραγμα δειχνει οτι θα υπαρχουν καθυστερησεις δυστυχως σε ολους.

----------


## cnp5

> Καλησπέρα!
> 
> Στις 9/12 έκανα αίτηση στην Ον για το πακέτο όλα σε ένα. μέχρι σήμερα 18/12 παρακολουθώ την ιστοσελίδα και στην επιλογή που δείχνει την πρόοδο έχει ακόμα επεξεργασία από την ον.
> 
> Όσοι κάνατε αίτηση στο παρελθόν, πόσο καιρό κράτησε αυτή η διαδικασία του ελέγχου των στοιχείων, μέχρι να σταλεί η αίτηση στον ΟΤΕ;
> 
> Σας ευχαριστώ


Η παρακολούθηση πορείας της αίτησής σου, δεν είναι και πολύ real time... πολλές φορές στο παρελθόν, η αλλαγή έγινε λίγο πριν την αποστολή του εξοπλισμού. Γενικότερα δεν είναι και ο ποιο ασφαλής τρόπος να μάθεις που ακριβώς βρίσκετε η αίτησή σου. Λογικά το Τηλεφωνικό Κέντρο της On θα μπορέσει να σου δώσει περισσότερες πληροφορίες.

----------


## DSLaManiaC

Συνήθως πάντως όταν σου δίνουν στο CC ημερομηνία ενεργοποίησης ισχύει.

----------


## atheos71

Στη δική μου περίπτωση έκανε 20 μέρες,αλλά σ'άλλους έκαναν και 2 μήνες.
Αν θα είσαι προ των εορτών -δε νομίζω- ενεργοποιημένος ,θα δείξει :What..?: 
Έχουν *εορταστικό* φόρτο εργασίας τώρα οι άνθρωποι κι έτσι θα
χρειαστεί λιγάκι κατανόηση εκ μέρους σου.


*Spoiler:*




			Να δεις μετά τί θα χρειαστεί ,όταν με το καλό ενεργοποιηθείς

----------


## goddesszoi

> Καλού κακού, κάνε ένα τηλέφωνο στο cc, να δεις τι γινεται με την αίτηση σου. Συνηθως τα σφυράκια αργουν να ενημερωθούν...


Εμένα ακόμη μου δείχνει επεξεργασία οτε!!!!!!!

Στο τέλος του 12μήνου ελπίζω να αλλάξει!!! :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## papakion

Μην τους παρεις να το φτιαξουν, μπορει να χαλασει κατι αλλο (πχ IPTV)  :ROFL:

----------


## papajohn

Έκλεισα πλέον 3 μήνες + 3 μέρες αναμονή, χωρίς φυσικά απολύτως καμμία ενημέρωση. Παίρνω για ακύρωση.

----------


## atheos71

> Έκλεισα πλέον 3 μήνες + 3 μέρες αναμονή, χωρίς φυσικά απολύτως καμμία ενημέρωση. Παίρνω για ακύρωση.


Aπορώ με την τεράστια υπομονή που επέδειξες :Shocked:

----------


## papakion

> Καλημέρα...
> Ετσι για να γελάσουμε λίγο!
> Ηρθε η απάντηση της ΟΝ στην καταγγελεία μου.
> Μου λέει οτι έχω ενεργοποιηθεί κι οτι όλα λειτουργούν μια χαρά!
> Σαφώς οι τύποι με κοροϊδεύουν!
> Απάντησαν για την 1 απ'τις δύο συνδέσεις που έχω στο όνομα μου, αυτήν που βρίσκεται στο πατρικό μου και που φυσικά δεν είναι η προβληματική.
> Αυτή για την οποία έκανα καταγγελεία αφορά το σπίτι που μένω εγώ και εδώ και 3 μήνες κ κάτι περιμένω να ενεργοποιηθεί!
> Απιστευτοι;
> Θρασύτατοι;


Πολυμνια στο εχω ξαναπει, κατι γινεται με τα στοιχεια των συνδεσεων που εχεις κανει...προφανως κοινα? 
Παντως οπως και να εχει ειναι απαράδεκτοι σε αυτο :Thinking:

----------


## papajohn

All done, τους έστειλα FAX με λογαριασμό για επιβεβαίωση και τώρα περιμένω:
1) Courrier για να πάρει τον εξοπλισμό
2) Να με πάρουν τηλέφωνο για να τους δώσω αριθμό λογαριασμού να βάλουν τα 65€.

Ταυτόχρονα έκανα αίτηση σε HOL να μου κάνουν το Δίοδός μου shared llu 24mbit(πράγμα που είμαι διατεθειμένος να περιμένω μόνο 1,5 μήνα). Επίσης ενεργοποίησα το Lannet MILA και έχω αστικά/υπεραστικά. Άντε γεια ON, άντε γεια!

ΥΓ. Ο ΟΤΕ δέχθηκε να μου ξαναενεργοποιήσει το ίδιο MSN μου κατήργησα προ 2μήνου λόγω ON.  :One thumb up:

----------


## polimnia_v

> Πολυμνια στο εχω ξαναπει, κατι γινεται με τα στοιχεια των συνδεσεων που εχεις κανει...προφανως κοινα? 
> Παντως οπως και να εχει ειναι απαράδεκτοι σε αυτο


papakion μου, με πήραν απ' την ΟΝ, αφού τους έτριξα τα δόντια τηλεφωνικά με πήρε λοιπόν η κυρία τάδε που υπέγραφε την απάντηση της ΟΝ στην καταγγελία μου...
Δεν έχει μπερδευτεί κανένα στοιχείο...μια χαρά ξέρουν ότι έχω κι άλλη αίτηση που εκκρεμεί εδώ και 3 μήνες. Μου είπε αυτή οτι όταν είχε πάει ο ΟΤΕτζής για την σύνδεση είχε βρει κλειστό το κουτί.
τώρα αναμένω εκ νέου τηλέφωνο δικό της...έχω και το εσωτερικό της βέβαια.Μου είπε η ίδια να την καλέσω αν δε με πάρει ως τις 4.
Διερωτώμαι βέβαια ποιο είναι αυτό το κουτί που πρέπει να ξεκλειδώσω;  γιατί απ' ότι μου είπε αυτή η καλή κυρία εκεί είναι το πρόβλημα.

----------


## papakion

Οταν μιλήσεις με την κυρία να της πεις να κανουν δωρο ενα κατσαβιδι στον ΟΤΕτζη. Ακους εκει! Δεν εχω Nova...εχμ λαθος... βρηκε κλειστό το κουτι!!! Τι αλλο ρε θα ακουσουμε απο αυτους (ΟΤΕ)!
Κατανεμητής πολυκατοικίας, οι οποιοι συνηθως ειναι έξω ή στην είσοδο της πολυκατοικιας!

Ακου ρε....!! θα τρελλαθω!

----------


## polimnia_v

Οπότε γυρνώντας σπίτι τσακώνω γρήγορα-γρήγορα ένα σταυροκατσάβιδο κι ένα ίσιο κ κατεβαίνω για να αρχίσω να ξεβιδώνω ό,τι κουτί βρώ στην είσοδο πλην αυτά της ΔΕΗ που ευτυχώς τα αναγνωρίζω!
Ααααχχχχχ!!!!!!!!!!!Τι άλλο θα κάνουμε πλέον για να αποκτήσουμε επιτέλους internet?

----------


## goddesszoi

> Οπότε γυρνώντας σπίτι τσακώνω γρήγορα-γρήγορα ένα σταυροκατσάβιδο κι ένα ίσιο κ κατεβαίνω για να αρχίσω να ξεβιδώνω ό,τι κουτί βρώ στην είσοδο πλην αυτά της ΔΕΗ που ευτυχώς τα αναγνωρίζω!
> Ααααχχχχχ!!!!!!!!!!!Τι άλλο θα κάνουμε πλέον για να αποκτήσουμε επιτέλους internet?


Καλύτερα δοκιμαστικό κατσαβίδι!!

Ποτέ δεν ξέρεις!!! :Rock guitar:  :Crazy:

----------


## giwrgosth

Στην πολυκατοικία μας ο κατανεμητής του ΟΤΕ είναι κλειδωμένος και για να κάνει δουλειά κάποιος εκεί θα πρέπει να βρει τον διαχειριστή. Δεν τον ρωτάς μήπως και σε σας είναι το ίδιο, έτσι ώστε να έχεις το κλειδί και όταν έρθουν από τον ΟΤΕ να μπορέσουν να κάνουν δουλειά?

----------


## xmperop1

[/B]


> Οταν μιλήσεις με την κυρία να της πεις να κανουν δωρο ενα κατσαβιδι στον ΟΤΕτζη. Ακους εκει! Δεν εχω Nova...εχμ λαθος... βρηκε κλειστό το κουτι!!! Τι αλλο ρε θα ακουσουμε απο αυτους (ΟΤΕ)!
> Κατανεμητής πολυκατοικίας, οι οποιοι συνηθως ειναι έξω ή στην είσοδο της πολυκατοικιας!
> 
> Ακου ρε....!! θα τρελλαθω!



Ε λοιπόν ακου.

Ανεβοκατεβαίνεις 7 ορόφους ψάχνοντας τον διαχειριστή της πολυκατοικίας επί μισή ώρα και τελικά ανακαλύπτεις ότι έχει φύγει για το εξοχικό του πριν 2 μέρες χωρίς κανένας να γνωρίζει τίποτα.
Εχεις δύο πελάτες που περιμένουν να συνδεθεί το τηλέφωνο τους έχοντας πάρει άδεια από την δουλειά τους.
Εναν κλειδωμένο κατανεμητή πολυκατοικίας με *2*λουκέτα και κανέναν από την πολυκατοικία να μη παίρνει την ευθύνη να τα σπάσει ( εγώ απαγορεύεται )ούτε και αυτοί που περίμεναν τα τηλέφωνα τους τότε χαιρετάς και φεύγεις.
Μιλάμε για νέα πολυκατοικία 1 μηνός.
Στίς παλιές και στις μεγάλες τα πράγματα είναι πολλές φορές χειρότερα π.χ. ποιός είναι αυτός ο ΟΝ,δεν σε αφήνω να περάσεις,δεν σου ανοίγω, κτύπα σε αυτόν που σε κάλεσε κλπ.
Αντε γειά.

----------


## polimnia_v

> [/B]
> 
> 
> Ε λοιπόν ακου.
> 
> Ανεβοκατεβαίνεις 7 ορόφους ψάχνοντας τον διαχειριστή της πολυκατοικίας επί μισή ώρα και τελικά ανακαλύπτεις ότι έχει φύγει για το εξοχικό του πριν 2 μέρες χωρίς κανένας να γνωρίζει τίποτα.
> Εχεις δύο πελάτες που περιμένουν να συνδεθεί το τηλέφωνο τους έχοντας πάρει άδεια από την δουλειά τους.
> Εναν κλειδωμένο κατανεμητή πολυκατοικίας με *2*λουκέτα και κανέναν από την πολυκατοικία να μη παίρνει την ευθύνη να τα σπάσει ( εγώ απαγορεύεται )ούτε και αυτοί που περίμεναν τα τηλέφωνα τους τότε χαιρετάς και φεύγεις.
> Μιλάμε για νέα πολυκατοικία 1 μηνός.
> ...




Στην προκειμένη περίπτωση και όπως ανακάλυψα χθες το μόνο που είναι κλειδωμένο στην δική μου πολυκατοικία είναι ενα κουτί που έχει να κάνει με τα καλοριφέρ....Αν κατάλαβα σωστά το ποιος είναι αυτός ο ριμάδης ο κατανεμητης, βρίσκεται ψηλα, σχεδόν στο ταβάνι, πάνω απ'τα ρολόγια της ΔΕΗ.Το θέμα είναι άντε και ξανάρχεται ο ΟΤΕτζής, πως θα τον κάνω να καταλάβει οτι το κλειδωμένο κουτί ΔΕΝ είναι αυτό που ψάχνει, εφόσον δεν ξέρω πότε θα έρθει;;;;;


Off Topic



Πως στο καλό είναι εξωτερικά ο κατανεμητής;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;Πως μπορω να τον αναγνωρίσω;;;;;;;

----------


## papakion

Εξωτερικά διαφέρει σε πολλές περιπτώσεις. Εκεινο που μπορεις να κανεις για να καταλάβεις ότι ειναι ο κατανεμητής ειναι να κοιτάξει τα καλώδια που έχει μέσα... αν τα περισσότερα ειναι τύπου μπλε-κοκκινο (τηλεφωνικό κλασσικό) τοτε αυτός ειναι ο κατανεμητής. Ενδέχεται στον κατανεμητη να "μπαίνει" μέσα ένα ή δυο χοντρά καλώδιο γκρι συνηθως χρώματος που έχουν μέσα τους πολλά μαύρα (καλώδιο ΟΤΕ). Αυτα τα μαύρα ενωνονται με τα μπλε-κόκκινα στις ειδικές θέσεις (κλέμμες ή ρεγκλέτα)
Ελπίζω να βοήθησα

----------


## polimnia_v

> Εξωτερικά διαφέρει σε πολλές περιπτώσεις. Εκεινο που μπορεις να κανεις για να καταλάβεις ότι ειναι ο κατανεμητής ειναι να κοιτάξει τα καλώδια που έχει μέσα... αν τα περισσότερα ειναι τύπου μπλε-κοκκινο (τηλεφωνικό κλασσικό) τοτε αυτός ειναι ο κατανεμητής. Ενδέχεται στον κατανεμητη να "μπαίνει" μέσα ένα ή δυο χοντρά καλώδιο γκρι συνηθως χρώματος που έχουν μέσα τους πολλά μαύρα (καλώδιο ΟΤΕ). Αυτα τα μαύρα ενωνονται με τα μπλε-κόκκινα στις ειδικές θέσεις (κλέμμες ή ρεγκλέτα)
> Ελπίζω να βοήθησα



Πάρα πολύ και χίλια ευχαριστώ για τη βοήθεια σου...



Off Topic


		Με βλέπω να εκτυπώνω το μήνυμα κ να σκαρφαλώνω στην σκάλα το απόγευμα...με τις οδηγίες ανα χείρας κ ένα φακό....
	


 :Razz:  :Razz:  Το καλό όμως στην όλη υπόθεση  με τα διάφορα προβλήματα της ΟΝ είναι 
οτι μας ωθεί στην απόκτηση νέας γνώσης....Αν δεν ήταν αυτή θα μάθαινα εγώ ποτε τι είναι ο βρόχος κ τι ο κατανεμητής, κλπ, κλπ, κλπ...??? Πιστέψτε με! Ποτέ!!! :Razz:

----------


## papakion

Τις πληροφορίες στις εδωσα για να καταλαβεις τι ειναι ο κατανεμητης και να δεις αν εχει πρόσβαση ο τεχνικός (αν ειναι κλειδωμενος ή οχι)... ΜΗΝ ΠΕΙΡΑΞΕΙΣ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ απο εκει, εννοειται?

Δεν θες να σε κηνυγαει όλη η πολυκατοικια γιατι δεν θα εχει τηλέφωνο!  :No no:

----------


## atheos71

> Δεν θες να σε κηνυγαει όλη η πολυκατοικια γιατι δεν θα εχει τηλέφωνο!


Aυτό θά 'θελα να το δω!! :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL: 
Ευτυχώς δε με κυνήγησε κανείς (είναι και συγγενείς)
αλλά απ ' όσο ξέρω έχουν όλοι ακόμα τηλέφωνο :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :Whistle:

----------


## eimaisofromo

Guys εγώ σήμερα είχα αποφασίσει να πάω για ακύρωση, περιμένω απο τις 17.09.07 για νέα γραμμή. Πρίν το κάνω αυτό είπα να δοκιμάσω μια τελευταία φορά να δώ τι θα μου πούνε. Προς έκπληξη μου, μου δώσανε τον αριθμό της νέας μου γραμμής λέγοντας μου οτι η καταληκτική ημερομηνια σύνδεσης του βρόγχου είναι στις 27.12.07 και να περιμένω τηλ. απο αυτούς πολύ σύντομα.

Αυτο τι σημαίνει ακριβώς? είμαι σε καλό δρόμο ή πάλι θα περιμένω για βδομάδες?

----------


## papakion

Για την ιστορία, η φιλη μου στην Γλυφαδα που λεγαμε και παλιοτερα, εχει τον αριθμό εδώ και 2 μηνες.... μονο.... τιποτε αλλο, συνδεση γιοκ ακομα.

----------


## atheos71

> Για την ιστορία, η φιλη μου στην Γλυφαδα που λεγαμε και παλιοτερα, εχει τον αριθμό εδώ και 2 μηνες.... μονο.... τιποτε αλλο, συνδεση γιοκ ακομα.


Είναι μια καλή αρχή κι αυτή!Το καλό πράγμα αργεί να γίνει :Whistle:

----------


## eimaisofromo

> Είναι μια καλή αρχή κι αυτή!Το καλό πράγμα αργεί να γίνει


Οχι ρε παιδιά , δε γίνεται, οι ελπίδες μου αναπτερώθηκαν σήμερα αλλα ο papakion μου κόβει τα φτερά.

Λοιπόν λέω να περιμένω μέχρι τις 27.12.07 και μετά αν δε δώ προκοπή να το ακυρώσω να ξεμπερδεύω

----------


## atheos71

> Οχι ρε παιδιά , δε γίνεται, οι ελπίδες μου αναπτερώθηκαν σήμερα αλλα ο papakion μου κόβει τα φτερά.
> 
> Λοιπόν λέω να περιμένω μέχρι τις 27.12.07 και μετά αν δε δώ προκοπή να το ακυρώσω να ξεμπερδεύω


Aπό πότε περιμένεις;

----------


## eimaisofromo

> Aπό πότε περιμένεις;


είχα αναφέρει σε προηγούμενο μήνυμα, απο τις 17.09.07 έχω κάνει αίτηση, ο εξοπλισμός ήρθε μέσα σε μια βδομάδα αλλα η ενεργοποίηση ακόμη ειναι OFF

----------


## papakion

> Οχι ρε παιδιά , δε γίνεται, οι ελπίδες μου αναπτερώθηκαν σήμερα αλλα ο papakion μου κόβει τα φτερά.
> 
> Λοιπόν λέω να περιμένω μέχρι τις 27.12.07 και μετά αν δε δώ προκοπή να το ακυρώσω να ξεμπερδεύω


Τα γεγονοτα ανεφερα. Αμα θες να περιμενεις , περιμενε... και σου ευχομαι ολοψυχα να γινει αυριο κιολας.
Αλλα αν δεν γινει ελα και πες μας τι εγινε ε?

----------


## atheos71

> Τα γεγονοτα ανεφερα. Αμα θες να περιμενεις , περιμενε... και σου ευχομαι ολοψυχα να γινει αυριο κιολας.
> Αλλα αν δεν γινει ελα και πες μας τι εγινε ε?


Tί να γίνει φίλε papakion;Κανείς δε νοιάζεται.Όλα τα πράγματα σ' αυτή τη χώρα
δυστυχώς είναι σε τζογοειδή μορφή.Αν σου κάτσει το ένα, αν σου κάτσει το άλλο
και πάει λέγοντας.

----------


## eimaisofromo

Papakion tο ξέρω βρε οτι εσυ γεγονότα ανέφερες, απλα μόλις ακουσα οτι έχω το νέο νούμερο είπα πως τα βάσανα τελειώνουν. Θα σας κρατώ ενήμερους πάντως.

atheos71 min to anoiksoume αυτό το θέμα γιατι είναι λυπηρή και τραγική η κατάσταση της χώρας μας σε πολλούς τομείς.

----------


## gar

Παίδες, ψάχνω να βρώ απο το site της ΟΝ άν και πότε θα ενεργοποιήσουν την δεύτερη γραμμή που έχω ζητήσει , αλλα δεν βγάζω άκρη.
Στο site αναφέρουν στα προϊόντα :

Προϊόν

Κατάσταση

Υπηρεσία

Έναρξη

Λήξη
All In One - Analysis of calls - Sep 07 promo 	Ενεργός 	Τηλεφωνική Γραμμή 	24/11/2007 	-
All In One - BBA - Sep 07 promo 	Ενεργός 	Ευρυζωνική Πρόσβαση 	24/11/2007 	-
All In One - ON CINEMA - Sep 07 promo 	Ενεργός 	Ευρυζωνική Τηλεόραση 	24/11/2007 	-
All In One - ON REC - Sep 07 promo 	Ενεργός 	Ευρυζωνική Τηλεόραση 	24/11/2007 	-
All In One - ON VIDEOBOX - Sep 07 promo 	Ενεργός 	Ευρυζωνική Τηλεόραση 	24/11/2007 	-
All In One - PSTN Line - Sep 07 promo 	Ενεργός 	Τηλεφωνική Γραμμή 	24/11/2007 	-
All In One - PSTN Standard VAS - Sep 07 promo 	Ενεργός 	Τηλεφωνική Γραμμή 	24/11/2007 	-
All In One - Premium VAS - Sep 07 promo 	Ενεργός 	Τηλεφωνική Γραμμή 	13/12/2007 	-
All In One - Wi-Fi Access - Sep 07 promo 	Ενεργός 	Ευρυζωνική Πρόσβαση 	24/11/2007 	-


Μπορεί κανείς να βγάλει άκρη ; 
Εγώ πάντως όχι! όποιος μπορεί άς βοηθήσει.
Ευχαριστώ

----------


## papakion

Συγκρίνοντας με το δικό μου πακετο (χωρις 2η γραμμή) έχουμε ακριβως τα ίδια. Οπότε μαλλον δεν εχει ενεργοποιηθεί η 2η γραμμή σου ή τουλάχιστον δεν εχει ενημερωθει το webselfcare. Εβαλες μια τηλεφωνική συσκευή επάνω στο Pirelli στην θέση Phone1 να δοκιμάσεις αν έχεις τόνο ή αν μπορεις να πάρεις?

----------


## atheos71

> είχα αναφέρει σε προηγούμενο μήνυμα, απο τις 17.09.07 έχω κάνει αίτηση, ο εξοπλισμός ήρθε μέσα σε μια βδομάδα αλλα η ενεργοποίηση ακόμη ειναι OFF


Συγνώμη για την αβλεψία μου!Και ήταν λίγο πιο πάνω!

*Spoiler:*




			Αρχίζω φαίνεται να μη βλέπω καλά.Περνάνε τα χρόνια βλέπεις!

----------


## gar

> Εβαλες μια τηλεφωνική συσκευή επάνω στο Pirelli στην θέση Phone1 να δοκιμάσεις αν έχεις τόνο ή αν μπορεις να πάρεις?


papakion Δοκίμασα και έχει τόνο και στο Phone1 και στο Phone2, αλλά όταν προσπαθείς να τηλεφωνήσεις δεν ανοίγει γραμμή και ακούγεται ένα συνεχές σήμα κατειλημμένης γραμμής, ίσως γιατί δεν υπάρχει ακόμη ενεργοποίηση για τις γραμμές αυτές.

Είναι δυνατόν να έχει τόνο και στο Phone1 και στο Phone2; Τίς οπλίζουν και άν κανείς κάνει αίτηση τοτε μια απο τις δύο γίνεται ενεργή; 

Τι νομίζεις;

----------


## polv

Εγώ έχω κάνει αίτηση γιά νέα γραμμή από 19/9/2007 ήρθε ο τεχνικός στις 5/11/2007 μου είπε ότι ο ΟΤΕ έφερε την γραμμή σε λάθος κουτι (30 μέτρα πιό μακριά ) και ότι σε 2 ημέρες αφότου τον ειδοποιήσουν απο την OFF είναι υποχρεωμενος να το διορθώσει και αμέσως μετά θα ξανάρθει αμέσως (μου έδωσε και το κινητό του γιά πιο γρήγορη επικοινωνία ) απο τότε τίποτα.
Εχω πάρει κάποια τηλέφωνα στο cc όπου μετά από αναμονή το λιγότερο ΜΙΣΗΣ ΩΡΑΣ η επικοινωνια και η αντιμετώπιση που υπάρχει μπορεί να συγκριθει μόνο με το ΗΛΙΘΙΟ ΒΛΕΜΜΑ ΤΗΣ ΑΓΕΛΑΔΑΣ άσε που η καλύτερη απάντηση που παίρνω είναι το ΔΕΝ ΓΝΩΡΙΖΩ....ΘΑ....ΘΑ....ΕΙΔΟΠΟΙΗΘΗΤΕ......ΘΑ....ΤΟ ΠΡΟΩΘΗΣΩ ΣΤΟΝ ΑΡΜΟΔΙΟ κλπ....

Σήμερα το πρω'ι' τους έστειλα Δήλωση Υπαναχώρησης με ΦΑΞ και ως εκ θαύματος μετά από 15 λεπτά με πήραν τηλέφωνο.Ηταν βέβαια η ΜΟΝΑΔΙΚΗ ΕΝΕΡΓΟΠΟΙΗΣΗ που είδα από αυτούς.
Χρόνος ενεργοποίησης στην On Telecoms................ΑΓΝΩΣΤΟΣ......ΓΙΑΤΙ ΧΑΘΗΚΕ Η ΓΡΑΜΜΗ ΣΤΟ ΔΡΟΜΟ....ΦΑΙΝΕΤΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΧΕ GPS.... :RTFM:

----------


## mitropoulosjohn

Καλημέρα σε όλους
Λογω του ότι είμαι άσχετος και τώρα μαθαίνω θα ήθελα την βοήθειά σας. Είμαι εδώ και τρεις μήνες κάτοικος Άνω Λιοσίων.
Έκανα αίτηση για αριθμοδότηση στην ON στις 26/10. Στις 14/12 και χωρίς καμία ενημέρωση εκτός του ότι στις 10/12 ήρθε ξαφνικά ένας courier και παρέλαβα τον εξοπλισμό (router και δέκτη TV) πήρα τηλέφωνο στην ΟΝ και μου είπαν ότι πιθανή ημερομηνία από τον ΟΤΕ είναι στις 17/12. Ξαναπήρα στις 18/12 και μου είπαν να περιμένω μέχρι τις 21/12 και θα έχει όλοκληρωθεί η ενεργοποίηση. Ξαναπήρα στις 20/12 να δω τι θα μου πούν και η απάντηση που πήρα είναι η εξής : Ο ΟΤΕ δεν μπορεί να δώσει γραμμή γιατι είμαι μακριά από το κόμβο (ΑΝΩ ΛΙΟΣΙΑ) και ότι δεν έκανε δεκτή την αίτηση μου. Ρώτησα πως γίνεται αυτό αφού στο σπίτι υπήρχε γραμμή τηλεφωνική. Μου είπαν να δώσω ένα τηλέφωνω γειτονικό έτσι ώστε να το τσεκάρουν αν είναι ΟΝ και να επαναπροωθήσουν την αίτηση στον ΟΤΕ όπως και έγινε. Επίσεις μου είπαν ότι θα πρέπει να περιμένω μέχρι τις 10/01 και θα δούμε......... Κάτι το οποίο πρέπει να επισυμάνω είναι ότι σε ερώτηση μου στην ΟΝ πότε θα με ενημερώνανε για την ακύρωση του ΟΤΕ μου είπαν ότι για τα δυσάρεστα δεν σε πέρνουν τηλέφωνο (σε αφήνουν να περιμένεις??????)

----------


## papajohn

Είναι τελικά τελείως γελίοι οι τύποι:

Την Τρίτη τους έστειλα FAX που ζητούσα την ακύρωση του αιτήματος ενεργοποίησης, το οποίο εκρεμούσε απο 15 Σεπτέμβρη. Σήμερα στις 12 με πήραν τηλέφωνο. Ένας ευγενικός υπάλληλος μου ζήτησε συγνώμη για να την αναμονή και μου είπε πως εντόπισε το πρόβλημα!  :Blink: 

Περιμένω με αγωνία να τον ακούσω, και μου λέει το εξής: έχετε ISDN τηλεφωνική γραμμή με MSN και κάνατε αίτηση μόνο για το κεφαλικό σας αριθμό, γι' αυτό και ο ΟΤΕ μας απέρριπτε την αίτηση!
 :Yahooooo:  :Yahooooo:  :Yahooooo:  :Yahooooo:  :Yahooooo:  :Yahooooo: 

Παρέμεινα όσο πιο ψύχραιμος μπορούσα και του απαντησα: γι' αυτο το λάθος με ενημερώσατε απο τη 1η Οκτώβρη και την ίδια μέρα κιόλας αιτήθηκα στον ΟΤΕ την κατάργηση του MSN το οποίο και έγινε 2 μέρες μέτα, κίνηση για την οποία σας ενημέρωσα τόσο με FAX όσο με καμμια 10αρια τηλέφωνα. Απο τότε γιατί η αίτηση μου λιμνάζει??

Θέλετε και απάντηση???  :Whistle: 
"Γιατί η αίτηση που έγινε βλέπω ότι ήταν για έναν αριθμό και η ISDN σας είχε 2!"
 :Worthy: 

Φυσικά και προχώρησα το αίτημα μου, περιμένω πλέον να μου τηλεφωνήσουν για εξοπλισμό και τα 65 μου ευρόπουλα...  :Closed topic:

----------


## tsbill

αίτηση 29/9 ενεργοποίηση 1/12 
ταχυτητα10011 τηλέφωνο ικανοποιητικό
τηλεόραση αρκετά προβλήματα

----------


## ZhenXlogic

Εγω στην αναμονη...  :Thumb down:  ακομα...  :Mad:

----------


## dimitrispm

> αίτηση 29/9 ενεργοποίηση 1/12 
> ταχυτητα10011 τηλέφωνο ικανοποιητικό
> τηλεόραση αρκετά προβλήματα


Το 10011 ταρίφα είναι....?

----------


## atheos71

> Το 10011 ταρίφα είναι....?


Yπάρχει και 8...

----------


## polimnia_v

Κι εγώ ακόμα εν αναμονή...
Αίτηση 15/9.
Ελεγα μου το φυλάνε για δώρο γενεθλίων...Πέρασαν κ τπτ.
Ελεγα μήπως κ μου το κρατάνε για δώρο χριστουγέννων, επίσης τίποτα!
Όπως και να'χει έκανα κι αλλου τελικά αίτηση, πήρα κ μια ασύρματη κάρτα δικτύου κ τώρα χαλαρή περιμένω ποια απ'τις 2 εταιρίες θα ενεργοποιηθεί πρώτη.
Αντε να δούμε μήπως τελικά λάβω κανα πρωτοχρονιάτικο δώρο...

----------


## Tem

όσοι είστε ακόμα στην αναμονή να ξέρετε ότι δεν χάνετε και κάτι ιδιαίτερο  :Wink: 
Ειδικά αν έχετε επιλέξει το πακέτο με την τηλεόραση

----------


## CMS

> όσοι είστε ακόμα στην αναμονή να ξέρετε ότι δεν χάνετε και κάτι ιδιαίτερο 
> Ειδικά αν έχετε επιλέξει το πακέτο με την τηλεόραση


Τί ήθελες και εσύ να βγάλεις το sagem από το κουτί του ? μέχρι εκείνη την στιγμή πήγαινε καλά η IPTV ... :Whistle: 

Μήπως άνοιξες το κουτί της Πανδώρας ? :Thinking:  :Laughing:

----------


## Tem

> Τί ήθελες και εσύ να βγάλεις το sagem από το κουτί του ? μέχρι εκείνη την στιγμή πήγαινε καλά η IPTV ...
> 
> Μήπως άνοιξες το κουτί της Πανδώρας ?


δεν έχεις άδικο  :Laughing:  :Laughing: 
Μόλις το άνοιξα όμως έπαιζε τέλεια  :Thinking:

----------


## zErO_cOoL

Μετά από 22 μέρες στην On με εξερχόμενες και internet...διορθώθηκε το πρόβλημα και...

ΜΕ ΓΥΡΙΣΑΝ ΣΤΟΝ ΟΤΕ! 

Έχω πάλι ISDN και OTEnet.. όπως πριν...και είμαι σε αναμονή της απάντησης του ΟΤΕ στην επαναπροώθηση της αίτησης.
Η μόνη διαφορά είναι ότι 31/12 πλέον λήγει το OnDSL Kit της OTEnet και ανησυχώ (και όχι άδικα!) μήπως μου πουν ότι σην αίτηση έχετε δηλώσει ότι έχετε ενεργή adsl ενώ τώρα δεν έχετε,αφού σίγουρα μετά τις 31/12 θα το προωθήσουν στον ΟΤΕ. (τι κι αν η επαναπροώθηση έγινε από 19/12  :Sad:  )

Άλλά τι να έκανα.. η αρχική αίτηση είναι από 23/10...να κρατήσω την OTEnet για κανα 5μηνο,τι περίμεναν?  :No no:

----------


## atheos71

> όσοι είστε ακόμα στην αναμονή να ξέρετε ότι δεν χάνετε και κάτι ιδιαίτερο 
> Ειδικά αν έχετε επιλέξει το πακέτο με την τηλεόραση


...αυτό με τον Τοτ*ΟΝ* επέλεξαν :Whistle:

----------


## eimaisofromo

> Guys εγώ σήμερα είχα αποφασίσει να πάω για ακύρωση, περιμένω απο τις 17.09.07 για νέα γραμμή. Πρίν το κάνω αυτό είπα να δοκιμάσω μια τελευταία φορά να δώ τι θα μου πούνε. Προς έκπληξη μου, μου δώσανε τον αριθμό της νέας μου γραμμής λέγοντας μου οτι η καταληκτική ημερομηνια σύνδεσης του βρόγχου είναι στις 27.12.07 και να περιμένω τηλ. απο αυτούς πολύ σύντομα.
> 
> Αυτο τι σημαίνει ακριβώς? είμαι σε καλό δρόμο ή πάλι θα περιμένω για βδομάδες?


Ε λοιπον ο καιρός πέρασε και η απάντηση δόθηκε απο την ίδια την off telecoms, οχι απλά δεν έγινε η σύνδεση αλλα αυτο που μου είχαν πει σχετικά για το βρόγχο δεν υπήρξε ποτέ, τώρα ξαναγυρίσανε στη παλιά δικαιολογία τους, οτι δηλαδη ο ΟΤΕ απορριπτει την αίτηση λόγω λανθασμένων στοιχείων. Εννοείται οτι έστειλα FAX ακύρωσης ζητώντας τα 95 ευρώ μου. Λέω μάλιστα να περάσω τη Δευτέρα απο το Μαρούσι με τον εξοπλισμό και να τα πάρω με τη μία απο αυτούς, ελπίζω να γίνεται βέβαια.

Και να πω οτι δεν μου τα είχε πει το papakion?? Αφου μου το είπε..

Και τώρα το μεγάλο ερώτημα, μετά τη ταλαιπωρία με την OFF telecoms που πάμε?? να πάω στον οτε και να βάλω connex  να είμαι σίγουρος? Το θέμα είναι οτι η πολυκατοικία μου δεν έχει εξωτερική κεραία και με την εσωτερικη που έχω πιάνω τα μισά, για αυτό το λόγο περίμενα τόσους μήνες την ον αλλα μάταια. Anyway, an έχετε κάποια ιδέα let me know.

Χρονια πολλά

----------


## atheos71

To χρόνο αναμονής σου δυστυχώς κανείς δεν πρόκειται να πληρώσει.
Ποιά επιλογή παρόχου να κάνεις δε μπορεί κανείς να σου πει με ασφάλεια.
Δε ρωτάς κάποιον από την πολυκατοικία σου αν έχει κάποια σύνδεση να σου πει εντυπώσεις;
Ίσως να είναι και το πιο ασφαλές...

----------


## eimaisofromo

> To χρόνο αναμονής σου δυστυχώς κανείς δεν πρόκειται να πληρώσει.
> Ποιά επιλογή παρόχου να κάνεις δε μπορεί κανείς να σου πει με ασφάλεια.
> Δε ρωτάς κάποιον από την πολυκατοικία σου αν έχει κάποια σύνδεση να σου πει εντυπώσεις;
> Ίσως να είναι και το πιο ασφαλές...


ενα παιδι ξέρω μόνο απο τη πολυκατοικία που έχει κάνει αίτηση στη vivodi εδώ και 5 μήνες! δε ξέρω τελικώς αν έχει ακυρώσει και αυτός, οπότε το μόνο σίγουρο είναι οτι δεν απευθύνομαι στη  vivodi.

----------


## atheos71

> ενα παιδι ξέρω μόνο απο τη πολυκατοικία που έχει κάνει αίτηση στη vivodi εδώ και 5 μήνες! δε ξέρω τελικώς αν έχει ακυρώσει και αυτός, οπότε το μόνο σίγουρο είναι οτι δεν απευθύνομαι στη  vivodi.


...ήμουν εκεί παλιότερα.Είναι δυστυχώς ακόμα χειρότερη στο χρόνο ενεργοποίησης.

----------


## eimaisofromo

ε μαλλον θα καταληξω στο connex loipon, μηπως εχεις υποψιν σου τι με συμφέρει ?Εγω δεν εχω γραμμη οποτε θέλω καποιο πακετακι με σταθερο, ιντερνετ (τηλεοραση δεν το πιανω σαν θέμα γιατι ο οτε δε προσφερει κατι τετοιο)

----------


## panos_tg

Μην κάνεις το λάθος να βάλεις connx!!!!!!! Καλύτερα στην ΟΝ! Στο λέω από τώρα ότι ειδικά το ασύρματο θα σε πετάει κάθε 2-3 λεπτά έξω! Στην κοπέλα μοθ αυτό συμβαίνει συνέχεια!!

----------


## atheos71

> Μην κάνεις το λάθος να βάλεις connx!!!!!!! Καλύτερα στην ΟΝ! Στο λέω από τώρα ότι ειδικά το ασύρματο θα σε πετάει κάθε 2-3 λεπτά έξω! Στην κοπέλα μοθ αυτό συμβαίνει συνέχεια!!


...και στην ΟΝ μπορεί να μην έχεις τηλ.για μέρες(έχει συμβεί.Είναι λίγο λοτταρία η επιλογή.

----------


## panos_tg

Πόσο καιρό μετά την ενεργοποίηση σας ήρθε ο τελευταίος λογαριασμός του ΟΤΕ? Έχω ενεργοποιηθεί από 12/12/07 και ακόμα δεν μου έχει έρθει τίποτα! Υπήρχε κάποια χρέωση παραπάνω γιαα τέλη διακοπής ή κάτι τέτοιο???

----------


## atheos71

Eνεργοποίηση υπηρεσιών ΟΝ 9/10/07
Εξώληση ΟΤΕ(-7 Ε) 6/12/07
Μην ξεχνάς ότι προπληρώνεις πάγια παντού.
Στα θέματα λογαριασμού λειτούργησαν και οι δύο σωστά...

----------


## eimaisofromo

> ...και στην ΟΝ μπορεί να μην έχεις τηλ.για μέρες(έχει συμβεί.Είναι λίγο λοτταρία η επιλογή.


Οπότε κανείς δε ξέρει να μου πεί τι να βάλω ε? Μήπως να πάω στις ασύρματες επιλογές των κινητών εταιριών μπας και έχω καλύτερη τύχη, το θέμα είναι οτι σε αυτές τις περιπτώσεις θα είναι πολύ πιο ακριβά...δεν αντέχω αλλο αυτή τη ταλαιπωρία, στο τέλος θα γυρίσω στις dial up λύσεις του παρελθόντος...lol

----------


## ykardis

Και εγω περιμενω ακομα την ενεργοποιηση! 
βρισκομαι και στο μαρουσι φανταστειτε!!!
με αιτηση 30/10/2007 και παραλαβη εξοπλισμου στις 22/11/2007 με μυνημα sms & mail 
παιρνω σημερα  και μου λενε οτι η καθυστερηση  ειναι λογω του ΟΤΕ ο οποιος δεν εχει δοσει ακομα τον Βρογχο και ετσι ακυρωθηκε η αιτηση μου
με τα πολλα τους ζητω να γινει ξανα αιτηση προς τον ΟΤΕ  και η απαντηση ειναι οτι θα εχω νεα σε 10-15 ημερες -ξανα απο την αρχη - για την ενεργοποιηση
ολα αυτα χωρις καμια ειδοποιηση οτι κατι ακυρωθηκε κατα την διαρκεια της αναμονης εξολπισμου 

ΕΛΕΟΣΙ :Mad:  :Mad:

----------


## atheos71

> Και εγω περιμενω ακομα την ενεργοποιηση! 
> βρισκομαι και στο μαρουσι φανταστειτε!!!
> με αιτηση 30/10/2007 και παραλαβη εξοπλισμου στις 22/11/2007 με μυνημα sms & mail 
> παιρνω σημερα  και μου λενε οτι η καθυστερηση  ειναι λογω του ΟΤΕ ο οποιος δεν εχει δοσει ακομα τον Βρογχο και ετσι ακυρωθηκε η αιτηση μου
> με τα πολλα τους ζητω να γινει ξανα αιτηση προς τον ΟΤΕ  και η απαντηση ειναι οτι θα εχω νεα σε 10-15 ημερες -ξανα απο την αρχη - για την ενεργοποιηση
> ολα αυτα χωρις καμια ειδοποιηση οτι κατι ακυρωθηκε κατα την διαρκεια της αναμονης εξολπισμου 
> 
> ΕΛΕΟΣΙ


Mπορείς να πας από κει και να τα κανονίσεις πιο γρήγορα.... :Whistle:

----------


## David

Από την ημέρα που έκανα την έτηση, 10/12/2007 και στις 31/12/27 είχα ΟΝ.

----------


## eimaisofromo

> Οπότε κανείς δε ξέρει να μου πεί τι να βάλω ε? Μήπως να πάω στις ασύρματες επιλογές των κινητών εταιριών μπας και έχω καλύτερη τύχη, το θέμα είναι οτι σε αυτές τις περιπτώσεις θα είναι πολύ πιο ακριβά...δεν αντέχω αλλο αυτή τη ταλαιπωρία, στο τέλος θα γυρίσω στις dial up λύσεις του παρελθόντος...lol


Εγώ ακύρωσα την ΟΝ και ευελπιστώ να έχω τα 95 μου ευρώ στο τραπεζικό μου λογαριασμό σύντομα, χλωμό ε?
Εκανα αίτηση στον οτε για απλη γραμμή και connex 4mb, ελπίζω να μη το μετανιώσω που πηγα οτε ούτε που έβαλα μόνο 4 mb. Τη τρίτη θα μιλήσω με τους τεχνικούς και υποτίθεται οτι εντός 10 ημερου θα ειμαι συνδεδεμένος.

----------


## ZhenXlogic

Και ακομα περιμενω...

*ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΕΧΩ ΤΗΝ ΓΡΑΜΜΗ ΜΟΥ?!?!?!
*

----------


## zErO_cOoL

Μου φαίνεται πως ο ΟΤΕ δεν θέλει να με αφήσει να φύγω...από το κέντρο της On μου διάβανε 10 επαναπροωθήσεις,και σήμερα μου είπαν πως ο λόγος ακύρωσης που έδωσαν στην πρώτη αίτηση ήταν πώς "η αίτηση ήταν εκπρόθεσμη".
Εφόσον λοιπόν κάνω διακοπή στο ONdsl Kit που είναι πακέτο γραμμής adsl και σύνδεσης adsl και μου κόβουν μόνο την σύνδεση (δηλαδή κρατάνε την πόρτα μου) , είναι σαν να μου λένε "σε μας θα μείνεις!".
Οπότε μετά απο 2,5 μήνες αναμονής στην On...τους χαιρετώ! 

Ερώτηση 1η : τι ώρα κλείνει το τμήμα διακοπών στη Σωρού σήμερα?
Ερώτηση 2η : είναι ανοιχτα αύριο Σάββατο?

----------


## sv1ui

Αίτηση 30 Απριλίου 2007, σύνδεση 24 Δεκεμβρίου 2007 (πράγματι!)  :Smile: 

Καλά, το όλο είχε πάρα πολύ πλάκα... και εκνευρισμό, βεβαίως. Μου είχαν πεί ότι θα με συνέδεαν σε έναν μήνα (δηλ. Μάιο). Μετά πήγε Ιούνιο. Μετά πήγε Αύγουστο (με έφεραν δε άρον-άρον 14 Αυγούστου γιατί υποτίθεται ότι θα ερχόταν ο τεχνικός, βεβαίως σιγά μην ήρθε...). Μετά μου είπαν Σεπτέμβριο. Μετά βρέθηκε ευτυχώς κάποιος ειλικρινής άνθρωπος στο 13801 και μου είπε ότι πραγματικά δεν ήξεραν πότε θα έρθουν! Μετά με πήραν τηλέφωνο να κλείσουν ραντεβού τον Νοέμβριο, τελικά πάλι δεν ήρθαν, μετά μου είπαν ότι δεν είχε το DSLAM του ΟΤΕ θύρες (καλά, τι σχέση έχει αυτό...).
Εν τέλει, όντως ήρθαν και με συνέδεσαν 24 Δεκεμβρίου. Ο τεχνικός που ήρθε όντως ήξερε τι έκανε, βρήκε αμέσως το καφάο, την γραμμή, άψογα. Του ζήτησα να συνδέσει το modem και τον αποκωδικοποιητή της τηλεόρασης, για να δώ (παρουσία του) ότι όντως όλα δουλεύουν καλά.
Αποτέλεσμα; Τέλος καλό, όλα καλά, είμαι πολύ ευχαριστημένος (έστω και μετά 8 μήνες!).

----------


## stef128

Αιτηση 11/10/2007 , ενεργοποιηση 11/11/2007 και απο τοτε 2 μερες ασχετες μετξυ τους χωρις τηλ αλλα ιντερνετ παντα χωρις αποσυνδεσεις !!!
Ξερω ομως παλικαρι που απο την ημερα ενεργοποιησης δεν ειχε καν τηλ και δεν εχει μεχρι τωρα οποτε γυρισε στον οτε
Λαχειο η υποθεση

----------


## Mageirus

Έχω κάνει αίτηση 16/12. Μου έχει έρθει ο εξοπλισμός και μου έχει σταλεί το ανάλογο sms για ενεργοποίηση στις 9/1. Υπάρχει ελπίδα να μην ξεφύγει η ημερομηνία προς τις "32 του μηνός"?  :Sorry: 

Κανείς άλλος με αίτηση την ίδια περίοδο?

PS. Αν πραγματικά ισχύσει λέτε να έχω ρεκόρ στην ταχύτητα ενεργοποίησης? :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## panos_tg

Σε ξεπερνάω σε ρεκόρ!! 20 μέρες ακριβώς και με κανένα απολύτως πρόβλημα!

----------


## atheos71

> Αίτηση 30 Απριλίου 2007, σύνδεση 24 Δεκεμβρίου 2007 (πράγματι!) 
> 
> Καλά, το όλο είχε πάρα πολύ πλάκα... και εκνευρισμό, βεβαίως. Μου είχαν πεί ότι θα με συνέδεαν σε έναν μήνα (δηλ. Μάιο). Μετά πήγε Ιούνιο. Μετά πήγε Αύγουστο (με έφεραν δε άρον-άρον 14 Αυγούστου γιατί υποτίθεται ότι θα ερχόταν ο τεχνικός, βεβαίως σιγά μην ήρθε...). Μετά μου είπαν Σεπτέμβριο. Μετά βρέθηκε ευτυχώς κάποιος ειλικρινής άνθρωπος στο 13801 και μου είπε ότι πραγματικά δεν ήξεραν πότε θα έρθουν! Μετά με πήραν τηλέφωνο να κλείσουν ραντεβού τον Νοέμβριο, τελικά πάλι δεν ήρθαν, μετά μου είπαν ότι δεν είχε το DSLAM του ΟΤΕ θύρες (καλά, τι σχέση έχει αυτό...).
> Εν τέλει, όντως ήρθαν και με συνέδεσαν 24 Δεκεμβρίου. Ο τεχνικός που ήρθε όντως ήξερε τι έκανε, βρήκε αμέσως το καφάο, την γραμμή, άψογα. Του ζήτησα να συνδέσει το modem και τον αποκωδικοποιητή της τηλεόρασης, για να δώ (παρουσία του) ότι όντως όλα δουλεύουν καλά.
> Αποτέλεσμα; Τέλος καλό, όλα καλά, είμαι πολύ ευχαριστημένος (έστω και μετά 8 μήνες!).


Δώρο Χριστουγέννων σου έκαναν οι άνθρωποι  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## trapezus

Μετά απο επίσκεψη στα γραφεία τους:

επιτέλους ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΟΣ





Εύχομαι το ίδιο και για την κοπέλα απο Κατερίνη

----------


## atheos71

> Μετά απο επίσκεψη στα γραφεία τους:
> 
> επιτέλους ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΟΣ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Εύχομαι το ίδιο και για την κοπέλα απο Κατερίνη



Σαν απολυτήριο στρατού είναι ...  :ROFL: 
Καλή επιλογή επομένου παρόχου σου εύχομαι ,αν και είναι θέμα τύχης απ' ότι βλέπουμε.

----------


## Mageirus

Μην το ματιάσω εργοποιήθηκα!

Operation Data     Noise Margin     Attenuation
Upstream            10 dB               18 dB  
Downstream         4 dB                11 dB 

Πως τα βλέπετε τα νούμερα?

----------


## erateinos

> Μην το ματιάσω εργοποιήθηκα!
> 
> Operation Data     Noise Margin     Attenuation
> Upstream            10 dB               18 dB  
> Downstream         4 dB                11 dB 
> 
> Πως τα βλέπετε τα νούμερα?


άψογα !!!   :One thumb up:

----------


## atheos71

> Μην το ματιάσω εργοποιήθηκα!
> 
> Operation Data     Noise Margin     Attenuation
> Upstream            10 dB               18(5) dB  
> Downstream         4 dB                11(41) dB 
> 
> Πως τα βλέπετε τα νούμερα?


Aλλάζουμε σπίτι φίλε;  :Crazy: 
Σε λαδί ... τα δικά μου(για να βλέπεις τι παίρνεις).
Είδες;Λαδιές ... δεν κάνω!

----------


## Mageirus

Αυτό το σπίτι είναι "χρυσός"...2 τετράγωνα από τον ΟΤΕ είμαι.άσε που μαζί με την dsl έχει και 54 Mbit AWMN :Laughing: 
Βέβαια όπως έχουν προαναφέρει πολλά παιδιά είναι καθαρά θέμα τύχης για το τι είδους services απολαμβάνεις!
(άραγε γιατί έχω το άνχος ότι η τύχη μπορεί να με εγκαταλήψει ανα πάσα στιγμή)

----------


## atheos71

Mη φοβάσαι τίποτα.
Η τύχη δεν εγκαταλείπει τον τολμηρ*ΟΝ*!

----------


## ktlk

Επιτελους....Μετα απο αιτηση στην Forthnet αρχες Αυγουστου και αναμονη 3 μηνων,αγανακτισμενοσ εκανα αιτηση στην On στις 24/11....1/1 μου ηρθε ο εξοπλισμος,και σημερα ενεργοποιηθηκα....λιγα disconnect στην αρχη και τωρα ολα οκ...απλα η ταχυτητα μου μου φαινεται χαμηλη...κλειδωνω στα 7743

----------


## atheos71

> Επιτελους....Μετα απο αιτηση στην Forthnet αρχες Αυγουστου και αναμονη 3 μηνων,αγανακτισμενοσ εκανα αιτηση στην On στις 24/11....1/1 μου ηρθε ο εξοπλισμος,και σημερα ενεργοποιηθηκα....λιγα disconnect στην αρχη και τωρα ολα οκ...απλα η ταχυτητα μου μου φαινεται χαμηλη...κλειδωνω στα 7743


Aργό, αλλά σταθερό ,φίλε δυτικέ.Καλορίζικη σύνδεση και χωρίς αποσυνδέσεις!

----------


## babis italo

*γεια χαρα κι απο μενα
αιτηση στις 12/10/2007
τυχαια βρισκω στο ιντερνετ τα προβληματα του κοσμου με την ον και οχι μονο
ζηταω διακοπη...με ψηνει μια κοπελα που με ειχε αναλαβει και την ακυρωνω
29/11/2007 μου ερχεται μηνυμα οτι θα ενεργοποιηθω 4εως 6 /12/2007
17/12/2007 κι αφου εχω διαβασει οτι φανταστεις μιλαω μαζι τους και μου λενε στειλε τωρα για υπαναχωρηση και θα μεινεις στον οτε σιγουρα
24/12/2007 δεχομαι τηλ απο φιλο στο κινητο μου (ελειπα απο αθηνα απο τις 22/12) οτι τα τηλ μου σε σπιτι και μαγαζι δε δουλευουν
2612/07 γυρναω αποσυνδεω isdn μοντεμ οτε και βαζω το τηλ κατευθειαν στη πριζα το οποιο δουλευει κανονικα απλα δε μπορουν να με παρουν
27/12 κανω ερευνα για τη τυχη του εξοπλισμου μου που ποτε δεν ειδοποιηθηκα και τον ανακαλυπτω σε κατι αποθηκες  της ον στη μεταμορφωση
28/12 πρωι πρωι αφου μιλαω με ον & coyrier που ειχε αναλαβει το εξοπλισμο μου ο ενας μου ελεγε οτι τον εχει ο αλλος αλλα ενας καλος εργαζομενος μου ειχε μιλησει για τη μεταμορφωση...
παω και τον ζηταω και μετα απο ταλαιπωρια 55 λεπτων μου τον δινουν
βαζω ρουτερ και σε 3 λεπτα ετοιμο...πανω στο ρουτερ βρηκα και τη δευτερη γραμμη μου που και αυτη δεν ειχε εισερχομενες...
καθημερινα μιλαω εως και 4 φορες τη μερα με τους υποτιθεμενους τεχνικους και μου λενε οτι λεει η διαφημιση "φταιει ο οτε που δε γυριζει τις εισερχομενες"
τελικα στις 12/01/2008 το απογευμα ξαφνικα χτυπαει το τηλ
δε πιστευα στ' αυτια μου 
σας ζαλισα λιγο αλλα ετσι εχουν τα πραγματα...
τελικος απολογισμος ειναι απο 12/10/2007 ολοκληρωθηκα στις 12/01/2008
κατα τ' αλλα μονο για 3 ωρες θα εμενα χωρις τηλ
ξεχασαν να μου πουν  και 20 μερες χωρις εισερχομενες (επαγγελματικο τηλ)

να σας πω αλλη μια περιπτωση στη περιοχη μου
αιτηση 29/10/2007
ενεργοποιηση 13/11/2007
ουτε που καταλαβαν ποτε αλλαξε απλα μια μερα προσπαθησαν να παρουν το  134 και βγηκε μηνυμα απο την ον ...στις 18/11/2007 ελαβαν μηνυμα απο την ον οτι ειναι ΟΝ απο τις 13/11/2007

τελικα οπως λεει και καποιο μελος ειναι σαν το τζοκερ

*

----------


## mouxritsas

Γεια χαρά σ'όλους.Πριν λίγο μίλησα με On.Είχα κάνει αίτηση τηλεφωνικά στις 28/12/07 και μου είχε ζητηθεί να στείλω με fax ταυτότητα και λογ/σμό ΟΤΕ.Τώρα που πήρα τηλέφωνο(είχα τις υποψίες μου... :Thinking: ) μου είπαν πως πρέπει να στείλω και την αίτηση που μου είχαν στείλει με e-mail αφού την υπογράψω.Κάτι μου λέει πως από δική τους λάθος πληροφόρηση έχασα 2 βδομάδες...και ξεκινάω να μετράω πάλι από σήμερα..... :Sad:

----------


## cnp5

> Γεια χαρά σ'όλους.Πριν λίγο μίλησα με On.Είχα κάνει αίτηση τηλεφωνικά στις 28/12/07 και μου είχε ζητηθεί να στείλω με fax ταυτότητα και λογ/σμό ΟΤΕ.Τώρα που πήρα τηλέφωνο(είχα τις υποψίες μου...) μου είπαν πως πρέπει να στείλω και την αίτηση που μου είχαν στείλει με e-mail αφού την υπογράψω.Κάτι μου λέει πως από δική τους λάθος πληροφόρηση έχασα 2 βδομάδες...και ξεκινάω να μετράω πάλι από σήμερα.....


Αν ισχύει αυτό... θα είσαι η πρώτη ενεργοποίηση που δε προχώρησε χωρίς τα "απαραίτητα" FAX με λογαριασμό ΟΤΕ και συμβόλαιο  :Smile: 

Παρά του ότι η διαδικασία που αναφέρεις είναι η σωστή και θα έπρεπε να ακολουθείτε κατά γράμμα από την On και φυσικά όλους τους παρόχους, η εμπειρία μας εδώ, έχει δείξει ότι αιτήσεις, χωρίς τα παραπάνω fax, προχώρησαν και έφτασαν στο τελικό στάδιο (χωρίς όμως πάντα ο ενδιαφερόμενος να είναι ακόμα ενδιαφερόμενος...). 
Η δυσκολία και η καθυστέρηση που αντιμετωπίζεις εσύ σήμερα ίσως είναι καλό νέο για τι διαδικασία ενεργοποίησης και καταχώρησης πελατών εκ μέρους της On.

----------


## fgoulio

Γεια σας κ από μένα.
Αυτή τη στιγμή έχω ΟΤΕ με ΟΤΕνετ(768) στο κέντρο της Αγίας Παρασκευής.

Αίτηση 17/12/2007, τηλεφωνικά (πακέτο τηλεφωνία, internet)
11/1/2008, μήνυμα στο κινητό ότι θα ενεργοποιηθώ 22-24/1/2008
14/1/2008, μήνυμα στο κινητό ότι η παράδοση του εξοπλισμού έχει δρομολογηθεί με ΕΛΤΑ-courrier

Αυτά μέχρι στιγμής...

----------


## papakion

> Αν ισχύει αυτό... θα είσαι η πρώτη ενεργοποίηση που δε προχώρησε χωρίς τα "απαραίτητα" FAX με λογαριασμό ΟΤΕ και συμβόλαιο 
> 
> Παρά του ότι η διαδικασία που αναφέρεις είναι η σωστή και θα έπρεπε να ακολουθείτε κατά γράμμα από την On και φυσικά όλους τους παρόχους, η εμπειρία μας εδώ, έχει δείξει ότι αιτήσεις, χωρίς τα παραπάνω fax, προχώρησαν και έφτασαν στο τελικό στάδιο (χωρίς όμως πάντα ο ενδιαφερόμενος να είναι ακόμα ενδιαφερόμενος...). 
> Η δυσκολία και η καθυστέρηση που αντιμετωπίζεις εσύ σήμερα ίσως είναι καλό νέο για τι διαδικασία ενεργοποίησης και καταχώρησης πελατών εκ μέρους της On.


Για την ιστορία, αιτηση τηλεφωνική εγώ, ενεργοποίηση-αποστολή εξοπλισμού κλπ όλα κανονικά χωρίς να στείλω ουτε ενα fax (ταυτότητα ή λογαριασμό ΟΤΕ) :Whistle:

----------


## cnp5

> Για την ιστορία, αιτηση τηλεφωνική εγώ, ενεργοποίηση-αποστολή εξοπλισμού κλπ όλα κανονικά χωρίς να στείλω ουτε ενα fax (ταυτότητα ή λογαριασμό ΟΤΕ)


Εγώ είμαι ίσως ο μοναδικός που συνδέθηκα χωρίς να τηλεφωνήσω... στέλνοντας με fax τις αιτήσεις και τα δικαιολογητικά...  :Smile:  
Μετά 2 μέρες από την αποστολή των fax, τους πήρα τηλέφωνο για να μάθω το username και κωδικό για το MyON. Ο υπάλληλος, τότε, είχε μείνε έκπληκτος που η αίτησή μου είχε προχωρήσει χωρίς να τους πάρω τηλέφωνο... μόνο με τα fax...

----------


## ZhenXlogic

Για εμενα το κεφαλεω On Telecoms εκλησε σχεδων 3 μηνες αναμονης και τπτ παρα μονο εξωπλησμο χτες λαβαν το fax υπαναχωρησης και τελος παραληλα εκανα αιτιση για την 24αρα του ΟΤΕ  :Smile:

----------


## mouxritsas

[QUOTE=cnp5;1724377]Εγώ είμαι ίσως ο μοναδικός που συνδέθηκα χωρίς να τηλεφωνήσω... στέλνοντας με fax τις αιτήσεις και τα δικαιολογητικά...  :Smile:  
Μετά 2 μέρες από την αποστολή των fax, τους πήρα τηλέφωνο για να μάθω το username και κωδικό για το MyON. Ο υπάλληλος, τότε, είχε μείνε έκπληκτος που η αίτησή μου είχε προχωρήσει χωρίς να τους πάρω τηλέφωνο... μόνο με τα fax...[/QUOTE


Το συμπέρασμα σχετικά με το χρόνο ενεργοποίησης είναι ένα και χιλιοειπωμένο: αν έχεις τύχη διάβαινε...... :Wink:

----------


## atheos71

Πάει η μοναδικότητα!Έχουμε τουλάχιστο δύο ενεργοποιήσεις χωρίς τηλ.

----------


## cnp5

> Πάει η μοναδικότητα!Έχουμε τουλάχιστο δύο ενεργοποιήσεις χωρίς τηλ.


χαχαχα  :Smile:  
Δε πειράζει αρκεί να είμαστε οι δυο μας  :Wink:

----------


## anakonda

Σημερα εκανα αιτηση για full internet και τηλεφωνο θελω κανα μηνα???

----------


## Tem

> Σημερα εκανα αιτηση για full internet και τηλεφωνο θελω κανα μηνα???


μήπως να το ξανασκεφτείς ?  :Wink:

----------


## anakonda

Τοσο χαλια οσο η βιβο ?????
ελπιζω να ειμαι απο τους τυχερους

----------


## nnn

Συνεχίζουμε εδώ.
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthre...90#post1728090

----------

